# Malaysia Defence & Economy Forum



## powastick

http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/09/10/the-china-factor-in-malaysias-growth/

*The China factor in Malaysia’s growth*

THEY always say to look out for that elephant in the room, if we need to understand the dynamics of a situation or resolve a problem. The elephant is big but most people never notice it, because they always choose to focus on issues that are beyond their control.

This exact situation is now playing out in Malaysia.

Investors have their head wrapped around issues such as the negative interest rate environment, low oil prices, the slowdown in the developed world and the overall volatility in markets over the last two years.

In a time when fear and uncertainty still cloud the market, many do not realise a giant elephant lumbering in Malaysia’s humid grounds. This elephant could potentially give Malaysia a significant advantage not just for survival, but growth during tough times.


That elephant is China.

China is pouring huge money into Malaysia and most people have yet to bat an eye on the significance of this huge impact.

In times of trouble, who is it that comes to support Malaysia? It is the Chinese.

The support China has given to Malaysia via the purchase of 1MDB assets speaks volumes.

The first was the purchase of 1MDB’s energy assets in Edra Global Energy Bhd for RM9.83bil by state-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp last year.

Then in December, China Railway Construction Corp Ltd (CRCC) – one of the world’s largest construction companies – teamed up with Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn Bhd to buy a 60% stake in 1MDB’s Bandar Malaysia for RM7.41bil.

A mixed property project, Bandar Malaysia is located on 196.7ha and will host terminals for the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR) project.

China is also seen as the forerunner in the race for the highly anticipated RM70bil HSR project planned for launch within one to two years.

China Railway Engineering Corp (CREC), which is keen to bid for the HSR project, announced it will invest US$2bil (RM8.09bil) to build its regional centre in Bandar Malaysia.

Then in April, it was reported that China’s government has started buying more Malaysian government securities (MGS) and this inflow of new money could possibly rise to 50 billion yuan (RM30bil) in total or 8.5% of Malaysia’s total outstanding MGS in early April.

On Nov 23, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang announced that China would buy more MGS, issue yuan bonds in Kuala Lumpur and grant local institutional funds a quota of 50 billion yuan under the Renminbi Qualified Foreign Institutional Investor programme to invest directly in Chinese equities in the mainland.

“This has led to Malaysia’s foreign bond holdings going back up to over 50% and also gave our ringgit some form of stability,” says Astramina Advisory Sdn Bhd managing director Wong Muh Rong.

Foreign ownership of Malaysian government and corporate bonds rose to a 22-month high of RM240.9bil in July from RM235.2bil in June.

In particular, foreign ownership of Malaysian Government Securities (MGS) increased RM5.8bil in July to RM209.7bil. Foreigners now own 51.9% of the total outstanding MGS.

China is being opportunistic when they made major investments in Malaysia, especially for Bandar Malaysia and the EDRA Energy investments,” says Sino RH Capital (M) Sdn Bhd CEO and managing partner Scott Lim.

“It is not that Malaysia is looking more attractive. It is that China is looking at the world. This is the beginning of a new era for China in its rise as a superpower. While China has 1.4 billion people, Asean has 600 million people. Together, we will have at least 2 billion people, and that is a big portion of the world population, almost 30%. China realises that, and that is why its focus is here,” says Lim.

He added that China’s economy is clearly slowing after some 30 years of 8%-10% growth.

“Growth in the next few decades will be lower. There is a limit to how much China can export, and how much fixed assets they can invest in. The reality is that their economy has reached some sort of maturity. If you were to look at their labour cost, China’s cost is now higher than other Asean countries. China is no longer competitive in terms of wages. It is now more cost effective to produce outside of China,” says Lim.

*Chinese money flooding Malaysia*

“There are many China-based corporations that are looking for assets in Malaysia and other Asean countries. Not just property or land assets. They are here to invest in manufacturing, infrastructure, tourism and hospitality as well as the finance sector,” says former investment banker Ian Yoong Kah Yin.

He says a few Chinese firms are planning to invest US$200mil (RM800mil) to US$300mil (RM1.2bil) a year in Asean countries.

A China-based multi-billion dollar corporation has approached Yoong for investment advice in the Asean region.

“The Chinese are not only keen to invest in Malaysia but also in other Asean countries such as Indonesia and Thailand. Malaysia is highly regarded by Chinese corporations as the ringgit is undervalued and the country well governed,” he says.

Malaysia is politically aligned with China in the “One Belt One Road” initiative, he adds.

“A huge wave of Chinese investors are expected to come in this part of the world in the next five years,” he says.

According to Yoong the labour cost in urban areas of China has become more expensive than in many Asean countries including Malaysia.

“The Chinese are testing the water on investing in the manufacturing sector in Malaysia because of the excellent infrastructure, lower costs and the wide use of Mandarin,” Yoong says.

“The general consensus in Shanghai and Beijing is that Malaysians are honourable people and they are keen on building long-term relationships – good _guanxi_,” he adds.

According to the Malaysian Investment Development Authority (Mida), for the first three months of this year, China is the largest foreign investor in Malaysia’s manufacturing sector.

During that period, Mida had approved a total of nine manufacturing projects from China with investments worth RM1.5bil.

“The value of approved investments from China in the manufacturing sector has increased by more than 50%, from RM1.2bil in 2011 to RM1.9bil in 2015,” Mida chief executive officer Datuk Azman Mahmud tells _StarBizWeek_.

The majority of China’s investments in the manufacturing sector are mainly in basic metal, electronics and electrical, textiles and textile products and chemical and chemical products.

Azman reckons that Malaysia’s diversified economy, strong manufacturing foundation, developed infrastructure and connectivity, proactive government policies and good legal system are among the reasons China investors have come to invest in the country.

“It is also important to note that multiculturalism has not only made Malaysia a distinctive nation, it has also made Malaysia the only country to offer cost competitive multi-ethnic and multilingual workforce that can effectively communicate with most of the markets in the region.

Azman says that Malaysia’s policy direction and strategies such as the 11th Malaysia Plan is in line with the China government’s Outbound Investment Strategy, which focuses on building up infrastructure, construction, logistics, transportation and energy, and other new development of emerging market.

“Malaysia has signed an agreement to cooperate in production capacity and investment with China in November last year. Both governments will act as facilitators for identified projects,” he says.

“China has indicated mutual sentiments of Malaysia being a profitable investment location to serve the growing Asian markets through close investment cooperation such as the Malaysia-China 5 Year Cooperation Programme (2012-2017), Asean-China Free Trade Agreement and Renminbi Qualified Foreign Institutional Investor Programme.

“Building upon this momentum, Mida is optimistic that China will continue to invest in Malaysia for many years to come,” Azman says.

*One Belt One Road*

The Chinese government is putting in massive efforts into its going-global strategy under its ‘One Belt One Road’ regional economic expansion initiative.

According to a PwC report, about US$250bil (RM1 trillion) in projects have been built, recently started or have been agreed on and signed in relation to the belt and road initiative.

PwC predicts that the three-year-old belt and road initiative will mobilise up to US$1 trillion (RM4 trillion) of state financing from the Chinese government in the next 10 years.

The belt-road initiative was first announced in 2013 by Chinese President Xi Jinping. It aims at reviving the ancient silk trade route and maritime trade route, and increase connectivity between Asian, European and African continents.

Together, the belt and road covers 65 countries populated by 4.4 billion people.

Lim says China’s “One Belt One Road” initiative is a sign that China knows it is going into the maturity phase of growth. To extend their economic cycle, they have to do that sort of mapping to ensure they stay longer in the game.

“The maritime and rail connection of One Belt One Road will lead to Asean growing. That’s the way China is going to grow from now on. They can participate in the regional trade by supporting those infrastructure needs,” he says.

Meanwhile, Iskandar Malaysia has reportedly recorded a cumulative investment of RM203bil in the past 10 years, of which China contributed RM22.2bil.

China contributes close to 15% to committed investments, mainly in the property development sector such as the multi-billion mega development Forest City in Gelang Patah.

China investors still find the property, manufacturing and tourism sectors attractive.

*China and its commitment to Malaysia*

China has been Malaysia’s biggest trading partner.

Last week, MCA president Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai gave his party a tall order when he announced that MCA aimed to help the country achieve the bilateral trade target of US$160bil (RM640bil) with China by 2019.

Malaysia-China trade rose to US$120bil in 2014 from about US$100bil in 2013, although it fell to just below US$100bil in 2015 due to weak global economic slowdown.

Furthermore, the relationship between Malaysia and China isn’t merely diplomatic. Malaysia has a strong ally in the Chinese embassy here. Dr Huang Huikang, the high-profile ambassador, appears just as keen to push for initiatives that are mutually beneficial for the two countries.

Huang has announced plans for new investments from China amounting to more than RM20bil.

Huang also discloses that the total Malaysia-China joint investment in Bandar Malaysia could rise to RM150bil, when the integrated high-speed train terminal cum property project is completed.

*Malaysia’s advantage*

Lim says that while China is a dominating force, Malaysia can work with this force to prosper.

“When China investors come here, they bring capital and technology. They can create the paradigm shift, and we can participate in that,” says Lim.

“Malaysia is a multicultural society. We have a solid advantage in terms of languages. We are able to do business with most in the region because we can speak English, Mandarin and others. Compared to the Thais and Indonesians, communicating with the Malaysians are easier for the Chinese,” says Lim.

“If we can work well with China, then they can use us as a gateway. If our government is willing to welcome them, not just their investments, but also as a tourist and for them to make Malaysia their second home, we definitely can achieve a lot more. In short, we should encourage them to work, live and play in Malaysia,” he says.

Wong adds that there are a lot of successful Malaysian businessmen from Malaysia in China, so that is already a good start to the relationship between China and Malaysia. This alone has led to the Chinese coming to do business in Malaysia

“The Chinese feel at home here in Malaysia. They enjoy our hospitality and many of them apply to make Malaysia their second home,” says Wong.

Wong added that the Chinese have done a lot for the Malaysian economy.

“For example for the Forest City development by Country Garden, they have been bringing in buses and buses of people to come in and buy their developments.

Thee multi-billion ringgit purchase of a substantial equity stake in Bandar Malaysia by China Railway Construction Corporation is extremely significant. In the past, China Communications Construction Co was also involved in the construction of Penang’s second bridge. Meanwhile, the Xiamen university is fully funded by China government and Xiamen university. The Chinese are already very active here in terms of infrastructure works,” says Wong.

Sunsuria’s flagship project, the freehold 525-acre Sunsuria City located in Salak Tinggi has a gross development value of RM10bil with the 150-acre Xiamen University Malaysia campus being the core of the township.

The cost of the entire campus is estimated at RM1.3bil. It is the university’s first campus abroad and will have a 61ha footprint. It will be able to have a student intake of 10,000.

“When the Chinese come in to Malaysia, they don’t just bring in technical skills and capital, they also fund the projects,” she says.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

*Thailand, Malaysia plan border wall*
8 Sep 2016 at 19:21 
Reuters






_*A border pass in Sadao district, Songkhla province. (Bangkok Post photo)*_

VIENTIANE - Thailand and Malaysia will discuss plans to build a wall along their shared border, Thai officials said on Thursday, a day before Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak is set to meet his counterpart in Bangkok.

Human trafficking and the smuggling of drugs and weapons are among the transnational crimes that have flourished along the 640km Thai-Malay border, until a crackdown by Thailand last year disrupted regional trafficking routes.

Mr Najib is to meet Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha on an official visit that will focus on security cooperation and investment.

The wall is on the agenda for the meeting, said a Thai foreign ministry official.

"It will be on the agenda during Najib's visit, but it will not be the biggest item on the agenda," foreign ministry spokesman Chinawut Setawat told Reuters at a regional meeting in Vientiane.

"It is still at the memorandum of understanding phase," said Colonel Yutthanam Petchmuang, a spokesman for Thailand's Internal Security Operations Command.

Malaysia's foreign ministry did not respond to a request from Reuters for comment.

Mr Najib's visit follows three deadly bomb attacks in southern Thailand over the past month, including a wave of bombs in tourist towns in August that Thai police have linked to Muslim separatists operating in the country's south.

The porous Thai-Malay border has also been a site for the smuggling of weapons, drugs and illegal oil. After taking power in a May 2014 coup, Thailand's junta promised what it called a "zero tolerance" policy of human trafficking and launched a nationwide crackdown on vice and crime.

In January 2004, a shadowy separatist insurgency by ethnic Malays resurfaced in Thailand, after simmering for decades. Since then, 6,500 people have been killed, says Deep South Watch, a body that monitors the violence.

Thailand's three southernmost provinces of Pattani, Yala and Narathiwat were once part of an independent Malay Muslim sultanate until they were annexed by Thailand in 1909.

Two issues in particular have spurred the interest of Malaysia and Thailand in building a border wall, said Srisompop Jitpiromsri, director of Deep South Watch.

"The first is to stop the flow of illegal goods, whether it is petrol, drugs or human trafficking," he told Reuters.

"The second reason is that insurgents operating in Thailand regularly cross the border and use Malaysia as a safety base."

Yet it remains unclear how far the wall will reduce crime.

"There are still many logistical issues to address before building the wall," Mr Srisompop said. "It's a tremendously long area."


----------



## ahojunk

_Seems like zika is spreading all over the world. One factor was the Rio Olympics._

--------
Malaysia on high Zika alert
SEPTEMBER 8, 20169:36PM
Agencia EFE

Malaysia is stepping up efforts to warn people of the risks of Zika after it confirmed its first case of a pregnant woman with the mosquito-borne virus.

The Ministry of Health has announced that a 27-year-old woman in the southern state of Johor, bordering Singapore, has become the third person to test positive for Zika in Malaysia.

The patient is currently four months pregnant with her first child.

Malaysia last week reported its first case of Zika in a woman believed to have caught the virus in Singapore, and on Saturday announced its first suspected locally transmitted case, in a man in the eastern state of Sabah.

At Kuala Lumpur International Airport a large poster was put on display advising travellers of the risks of Zika in the country.

The advisory poster calls on tourists to take precautionary measures against mosquito bites, including using repellent and wearing long-sleeved shirts and trousers.

It also called on visitors to avoid having unprotected sex for eight weeks after returning home.


----------



## ahojunk

Husband of third patient is Malaysia's 4th Zika case
BY NST ONLINE - 10 SEPTEMBER 2016 @ 7:41 PM 

KUALA LUMPUR: The husband of the 27-year-old pregnant woman in Johor Baru, tested positive with Zika recently, is now the fourth victim of the mosquito-borne virus infection in the country. 

Health director-general Datuk Dr Noor Hisham Abdullah said the 25-year-old patient, who travels frequently to and from Singapore daily for work, did not have other common symptoms associated with the infection except for rashes which appeared on Sept 2. 

"Apart from the rashes, there was no signs of other symptoms. Lab tests showed positive result for Zika," he said in a statement today. 

Hisham said the patient has been warded at a government hospital in Johor and was undergoing further inspection and tests. Checks, he said also showed that the man has no close contact in Malaysia other than his mother-in-law and wife. 

As a precautionary measure, Hisham said the health department had conducted vector control activities around the patient's home in Taman Desa Harmoni. 

"Inspections were conducted at 445 houses, 95 premises had underwent larvasiding, thermal spraying done at 203 premises and ULV spraying at 870 premises," he said. 

"Despite the area still having Aedes mosquito population, Active Case Detection conducted around the locality of the patient's home showed there was no other person with Zika symptoms. 

“Up till Sept 9, there are four confirmed Zika cases throughout the country. Besides that, MOH also found that between Sept 1 and 7, there were 39 cases with Zika symptoms, but all tested negative,” he added. 

Noor Hisham said World Health Organization (WHO) guidelines recommended that safe sex or abstinence for at least six months since the date of diagnosis for men infected with Zika. 

“If the man has a pregnant partner and frequently visits areas that have reported Zika infections, then they should avoid sex throughout the pregnancy to avoid microcephaly complications on the foetus,” he said. 

Malaysia recorded its first case of Zika infection after a 58-year-old woman in Bandar Botanic in Klang was infected on Sep 1. 

On Sep 3, Malaysia recorded its second Zika case when a 61-year-old man tested positive for the virus in Likas, Sabah. The man however died the same day due to heart complications.

Read More : http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/09/172268/husband-third-patient-malaysias-4th-zika-case




_A worker fumigates the street in Putrajaya. The husband of the 27-year-old pregnant woman in Johor Baru, tested positive with Zika recently, is now the fourth victim of the mosquito-borne virus infection in the country. Bernama photo_


----------



## ahojunk

SEP 11, 2016 @ 10:30 PM
*Who Will Bang Their Heads If Malaysia And Thailand Build A Border Wall*
Ralph Jennings, CONTRIBUTOR
I cover under-reported stories from Taiwan and Asia. 
Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.

Prime ministers from Malaysia and Thailand have started to discuss building a wall along their land border to control rebels that have vexed Bangkok for decades. Thai junta leader Prayut Chan-o-cha and Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak broached the topic last week at an annual consultation, leaving doors open to more talks. Border walls and other fortifications are nothing new. Eastern European countries are working on theirs to stem migration from Syria. The United States and Mexico have fortified much of the 3,141 km (1,951 miles) between them to discourage illegal northbound immigration. A wall can feasibly be done. But it’s unclear how many people would bang their heads against a wall along the 640 km-long Thai-Malaysia border.





_*Members of a bomb squad inspect the site of a motocycle blast in front of a school by suspected separatist militants in the Takbai district of Thailand’s restive southern province of Narathiwat on September 6, 2016. (MADAREE TOHLALA/AFP/Getty Images)*_

A well-guarded wall would make it easier to quell the violent Muslim-backed insurgency in southern Thailand. Separatists in four southern provinces had killed 6,500 people and injured 12,000 over the decade to 2015, according to figures in the Bangkok Post. The border matters because militants in one elusive group called Runda Kumpulan Kecil flee to Malaysia after bombings, arson and murders in Thailand, according to the Terrorism Monitor. Since 2004, Thai authorities have “continually alleged that militants have crossed over into Malaysia after conducting attacks,” the Monitor’s 2007 report says.

These types would find it harder to sneak over the notoriously porous land border as they do now and instead line up at approved checkpoints with everyone else. Thailand may be asked to pay for most of the wall as it benefits them more, says Thitinan Pongsudhirak, director of the Institute of Security and International Studies at Chulalongkorn University in Bangkok. “Such a wall would allow authorities on both sides to better manage and control migration flows,” he says. “Thailand would have more interest in having such a wall to manage its southern insurgency and therefore may be expected to foot much of the bill.”

If the two sides can work out the bill, their wall would also stop a certain amount of border trade in oils and rubber, analysts say. Malaysia is Thailand’s biggest trading partner, with exports and imports worth $22 billion per year, according to online resources directory ThaiWebsites.com. But most of that trade passes through legal channels that would not be hindered by a wall.

A wall might stop no one.

The Great Wall of China worked only until the 13th century when Mongols reportedly bribed a sentry to pass it. Thailand and Malaysia enforce sea borders on either side of their land border near the Indochinese peninsula’s isthmus, as well, and no one’s talking about a wall there. “Migrants would still find alternative outlets by sea and through corruption, loopholes and border trade along the wall,” Pongsudhirak says. “The ultimate efficacy of such a wall is doubtful.”

Thailand’s junta leader, also prime minister, may be talking up the wall to raise popularity for recently renewed talks with the insurgents, whose previous governments have been unable to deter since rebels took root in 1948.

“One needs to note that the porousness of the Thai border is on the mind of the Thai dictator largely because renewed talks on Thailand southern insurgency have just begun, and the dictatorship is prone to see illicit border crossings from Malaysia as a major factor in the insurgency,” says Michael Montesano, visiting research fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore. “This is a way to distract the public from the long-term failure of its own counter-insurgency tactics and from the social and political issues that feed the insurgency.”


----------



## ahojunk

*At least 40 new Zika suspects in Malaysia*
Posted on 12 September 2016 - 03:56pm
_Last updated on 12 September 2016 - 04:24pm_
*Adrian Phung and P. Chandra Sagaran
*


_Aedes aegypti mosquitoes are seen at the Laboratory of Entomology and Ecology of the Dengue Branch of the US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention in San Juan, Puerto Rico, March 6, 2016. — Reuters_

*KUALA LUMPUR*: The Health Ministry has identified at least 40 new suspects nationwide believed to have contracted the Zika virus.

Health Minister Datuk Seri Dr S. Subramaniam said all these suspected individuals and any potential new patients will undergo blood tests to determine if they test positive for the Zika virus or otherwise.

"We are still doing the tests through the participation of more private and government laboratories, but we have requested that all Zika positive confirmation be finalised by the Medical Research Institute (IMR) as there are certain standards to follow.

"Once we get the confirmation from IMR then we will announce it to the public if there are any new cases of Zika in the country," he said after officiating the MIC Gallery in conjunction with the party's 70th anniversary.

Asked about the Zika virus strain in Malaysia, Subramaniam said his ministry could not conclude yet if the four cases detected so far are locally transmitted or imported.

"Despite not knowing the strain, the immunity for it remains the same," he added.

Subramaniam was also asked to respond to a World Health Organisation (WHO) report that close to 30% of Malaysia's population would be immune to the virus since a Zika pandemic happened in Malaysia in the 1960s.

"This can only be determined after a major community-level blood screening for antibody levels is conducted," he said.

"However, since we have not conducted such an exercise yet, it is hard for us to conclude anything. But since the virus had existed in our country before in the late 60s, there could be a possibility that some Malaysians may have developed some immunity towards it.

"Hence, the WHO statement can only be verified after we conduct proper studies. But scientific facts say that if someone had contracted the Zika virus before then that individual would not get the virus again because the transmission is reduced," he explained.

Meanwhile, in *IPOH*, Perak Tourism committee chairman Datuk Nolee Ashilin Mohammed Radzi said there would be some kind of negative effect on the tourism industry in the state due to the Zika virus infection.

"It is not confined to Perak but is a worldwide issue. It is not possible to solve it completely but the state has taken several steps to tackle the disease," she told reporters at the distribution of sacrificial meat to residents at Masjid Muhammadiah (Chinese Muslim Mosque) In Taman Tasek Jaya today.

"Visitors and tourists will be worried ... the authorities will monitor all entry points in the state and explain the issue to them to reduce their anxiety," she added.

Perak has declared 2017 as "Visit Perak Year".

The health authorities are monitoring passengers arriving from Singapore at the Sultan Azlan Shah Airport which handles direct flights from the republic to Ipoh.

Express bus operators had been asked to spray insecticide 30 minutes before passengers board the bus and also hand out health alert cards.


----------



## ahojunk

@Langkasukan 

Here is your thread.

---------------
The posts by Langkasukan

Yup .. To many problems and "bad news" now in Malaysia ... I can't denied it ...So, the majority of Malaysians are "sceptical and frustation" with this situation ... they want the improvement but can't do nothing .... (even our ex PM DrM failed to do that) ...

Maybe other member in this forum can advice how to make a major improvement in Malaysia without make any "chaos" (like Indonesia did in May 1998) ...

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-economy-news-updates.198270/page-99#ixzz4KTBBeHBz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

i think.. Malaysia have a lot Problem... if chaos is happen it will be much worst than 1998.. from social problem, racist problem (Tamil, chinesse, and malay and bumiputera policies), disintergration problem (sabah and sarawak), economic and corruption problem..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

mejikuhibiu said:


> i think.. Malaysia have a lot Problem... if chaos is happen it will be much worst than 1998.. from social problem, racist problem (Tamil, chinesse, and malay and bumiputera policies), disintergration problem (sabah and sarawak), economic and corruption problem..


It seem that indians and Chinese living in malaysia isn't as safe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marhaenisme

Oke... good news for Malaysian they have their own thread in defence.pk... I'm waiting for any military, economic, and maybe some politic news update from pure Malaysian members here


----------



## Svantana

Pt 91 mbt - TDLM









Adnan ifv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ejaz007

How about job opportunities and housing?

I visited some 10 years a go and then things were good economically. I was impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Malaysian is truly Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

mafc said:


> Malaysian is truly Asia


What are they doing?


----------



## Nike

Svantana said:


> What are they doing?



they are bomoh, happened during search of the lost MH370

----------------------

smile from my Malaysian friend

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mista

They would do so much better if they were to do away with the bumipetera policy and stop playing the race card when every problem arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Mista said:


> They would do so much better if they were to do away with the bumipetera policy and stop playing the race card when every problem arises.


It seem to many racial segregation there... hope i was wrong


----------



## Boss Dragun

http://www.themalaymailonline.com/malaysia/article/your-boobs-have-angered-mountain-gods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Boss Dragun said:


> http://www.themalaymailonline.com/malaysia/article/your-boobs-have-angered-mountain-gods


Wow... they had awakened the Smaug
... btw not the highest peak in SE i think


----------



## mejikuhibiu

madokafc said:


>


hahaha Johari

we need a Malaysian here.. to hear their opinion...


----------



## ahojunk

madokafc said:


>


I don't see anything special about this picture.

Can you explain please?


----------



## mejikuhibiu

johari is one of a joke in kaskus military forum.... there is another version of johari.. but sorry i cant post it in here...


----------



## lcloo

SU-30MKM with Missile Approaches Warning System (MAWS) from SAAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

More pic from malay member please


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Malaysia do have some issues. I have lots of relatives in Malaysia and Singapore. Bhumiputra policy seems to be one. And another is civil rights to people who have married Muslims. Some of the Malaysian laws are so confusing for citizens as well. Gangs among Tamils, Chinese are well documented. 

However its a developed nation and one of real peaceful among Muslim nations. Its people enjoy high standard of living. Every nation has issues and it too has, and hopefully it will come out of those.


----------



## mejikuhibiu

its need a passport if malaysian want to go to sabah or sarawak... sabah and sarawak is an malaysia state in north borneo


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

How funny. 

Not a single Malay ethnicity person responding here. 

Everyone else responding is a foreigner or a Malaysian Chinese.


----------



## Jlaw

madokafc said:


> Malaysian is truly Asia


Why is he poking his eyes?



pts_m_h_2016 said:


> How funny.
> 
> Not a single Malay ethnicity person responding here.
> 
> Everyone else responding is a foreigner or a Malaysian Chinese.


@powastick is Malaysian . But only foreigners like you , me and others responding here. My guess is English is a difficult language for most local Malaysian to learn



mejikuhibiu said:


> its need a passport if malaysian want to go to sabah or sarawak... sabah and sarawak is an malaysia state in north borneo


Why would a Malaysian need passport to go there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

ahojunk said:


> I don't see anything special about this picture.
> 
> Can you explain please?



just look at his finger and standing pose


----------



## lcloo

Why is he poking his eyes?

He was using bamboo sticks as magic telescope to find MH370. 

@powastick is Malaysian . But only foreigners like you , me and others responding here. My guess is English is a difficult language for most local Malaysian to learn

True, English standard of today's young adult Malayians is simply way below 20 years ago. How sad...

Why would a Malaysian need passport to go there?

This is one of the terms in the agreement between Sabah, Sarawak on one part, and Malaya on the other part, for the formation of Malaysia.

Before formation of Malaysia, Sabah and Sarawak were under British administration. The intention was to maintain a certain degree of autonomy after they joined Malaya to form Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*MH370: Authorities confirm debris found in Tanzania is from missing Malaysia Airlines plane*
By South-East Asia correspondent Adam Harvey, wires
ABC News
Updated Fri at 5:28am






_*PHOTO: The debris was examined by the Australian Transport Safety Bureau. (AFP: Australian Transport Safety Bureau)*_


*Investigators have confirmed that a large piece of aircraft debris that washed up on an African beach is from the missing Malaysia Airlines flight 370*.

The aircraft wing flap was found on the island of Pemba off Tanzania in June.

Experts from the Australian Transport Safety Bureau said the part numbers and identification stamps make it certain that the flap was from the Boeing 777 that disappeared in March 2014 with 239 people on board.

"Further examination of the debris will continue in hopes that evidence may be uncovered which may provide new insight into the circumstances surrounding flight MH370," a Malaysian Transport Ministry statement said.

Authorities had earlier said the piece of debris was "highly likely" to have come from MH370.

Other pieces of the plane have washed up more than 2,000 kilometres from Pemba, on Reunion Island, off Madagascar, as well as in South Africa.

An American amateur investigator, Blaine Gibson, handed other possible MH370 debris to Australian officials on Monday, saying several pieces were blackened by flames, raising the prospect of a flash fire onboard.

Authorities are still looking for the plane in the depths of the Indian Ocean but have said that without new evidence this search will finish around the end of this year.

The Australian-led operation is scouring the seafloor within a remote 120,000-square-kilometre belt of the Indian Ocean where authorities believe the passenger jet went down.



*From other news sites:*

*The Sydney Morning Herald: *MH370: Debris in Tanzania confirmed to be from missing Malaysia plane
*Daily Mail: *Wing flap found in Tanzania confirmed to be part of MH370
*CBS News: *Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 debris successfully identified by officials
*NBC News: *Missing MH370: Wing Flap Found Off Africa Is From Vanished Plane
*The Australian: *Wing flap washed up in Tanzania found to be part of MH370


----------



## Yuyukangkang

mejikuhibiu said:


> its need a passport if malaysian want to go to sabah or sarawak... sabah and sarawak is an malaysia state in north borneo


Realy? ... is that what they called Mycard?

hi ... is there any news bout gowind? which type that will become SGPV/LCS?


----------



## katarabhumi

Where is that -self-proclaim-Malaysian-member- @Langkasukan? , this thread was made specially for you, Please contribute. We want to know more about your country.


----------



## lcloo

Yuyukangkang said:


> Realy? ... is that what they called Mycard?
> 
> hi ... is there any news bout gowind? which type that will become SGPV/LCS?



Mycard is the name of Malaysian ID card (kad pengenalan Malaysia).

No news on gowind or SGPV/LCS. Malaysian government is less open on military news than others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike




----------



## initial_d

@Langkasukan you are needed here gkgkgk, come on ahojunk create this thread specially for you, now you can brag about malaysia, we are waiting you know...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

@UMNOPutra welcome back umno... here visit your country threads...


----------



## initial_d

@UMNOPutra or @Langkasukan please contribute to your country thread, we are waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China-Malaysia relations fruitful, growing*
September 19, 2016, Monday





_*Fu (left) presents a souvenir to Wong. On the right is Kong.*_​
SIBU: Close ties between China and Malaysia, including Sarawak, has resulted in many successes over the years, noted Consul of the General Consulate of the People’s Republic of China in Kuching, Fu Ji Jun.

Speaking at the Mid-Autumn Festival and National Day celebration organised by his office and United Chinese Association Sibu Division (UCA) here on Saturday, Fu said the economies of China and Sarawak both grew so far this year: China by 6.7 per cent and Sarawak 4.1 per cent.

“Considering the weak global economy, I must say China and Sarawak are doing quite well.”

He noted that at the end of last July, *a delegation from Fujian Province visited Sarawak and signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to jointly build `The Belt and Road’*.

“Minister of Public Utilities Datuk Dr Stephen Rundi visited Fujian and Guangdong and witnessed the *signing of an MOU between Bintulu Port with Xiamen and Zhanjiang ports*.”

Then Assistant Minister of Tourism Datuk Lee Kim Shin visited Hebei and Hubei Provinces on a tourism drive, he added.

“Minister of Industrial and Entrepreneur Development Datuk Amar Awang Tengah Ali Hasan recently visited Beijing, Inner Mongolia, Shangxi, Fujiang and witnessed the *signing of an MOU for Iron and Steel production in Sarawak valued at US$3 billion. There was also an agreement for a US$100 million project to use oil palm waste to produce biomass carbon.*”

Fu opined these deals further enhance ties between China and Sarawak.

He also praised Second Finance Minister Dato Sri Wong Soon Koh for his untiring efforts to promote greater cooperation between both sides.

The Federation of Chinese Associations, the Chinese Chamber of Commerce and Boards of Chinese School of Sibu were also praised.

Present at the gathering were Soon Koh, Fu’s wife Liu Sha, Temenggong Datuk Vincent Lau, Tan Sri Datuk Tiong Hiew King, Tan Sri Datuk Ting Su Kuok, Sibu Municipal Council chairman Datuk Tiong Thai King, Sibu Resident Hii Chang Kee and UCA president Kong Hian Khim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Malaysia Airlines Finalises $630m LEAP-1B Order*
0 0 0 0 New
Posted on 23/09/2016 - 10:09


Print




Malaysia Airlines has finalised its $630m order for CFM International’s LEAP-1B engines, which will be used to power its firm order for 25 737 MAX aircraft.

The order for the Boeing narrowbodies was announced in July and deliveries are expected to begin in 2019.

Malaysia Airlines also holds 25 additional purchase rights for the aircraft.

The airline, a long-time CFM56 operator, currently operates a fleet of 54 CFM56-7B-powered 737-800 aircraft.

“We have been very happy with the CFM56-7B engines we operate and believe the new LEAP engine will bring even better operating economics in terms of fuel efficiency with the same reliability we have come to expect from CFM," said Peter Bellew, group managing director and CEO of Malaysia Airlines at a signing ceremony in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday (September 22). 
http://mro-network.com/news/2016/09/malaysia-airlines-finalises-630m-leap-1b-order/15361

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*After Indian Success, France Targets Malaysia For Rafale Jet Sales*

27 September 2016





Rafale multi-role fighter (photo : the Avionist)

Fresh from signing a contract to supply 36 Dassault Rafale jets to India, France is looking at Malaysia as the next possible buyer of its multi-role fighter.

Malaysia and Canada have competitions to acquire new fighter aircraft in which Dassault is a bidder but Dassault CEO Eric Trappier is more optimistic on the Asian country. Talking about the chances of the Rafale in future competitions where it would up against the American fighter jets such as the F-16 and F/A-18 Super Hornet, Trappier was quoted as saying by a French publication, Challenges, “we are not like America, we have to build a good plane.”

Reading between the lines of Trappier’s statement, is an admission of American political pressure for countries to buy its aircraft and that for the French to compete in such an environment their aircraft has to be better than the competition.

The Malaysian procurement is considered a good opportunity by Boeing which manufactures the F/A-18. Malaysia is retiring older versions of F/A-18s in service with its Air Force. Saab which has sold its Gripen fighters to Thailand is also considered a good bet especially when it beat the French in the deal to sell jets to Brazil.

Regarding Canada, which re-opened the competition after public pressure to reject the super-expensive F-35, the French are not so optimistic given ‘American pressure’ on its northern neighbour. Canada has invited Eurofighter, Lockheed Martin, Boeing and Dassault to bid for its fighter acquisition program.

But many industry pundits expect the ultimate winner to be an American plane.

However, the Indian contract would give an advantage to Dassault like none other. A French diplomat was quoted as saying in a French publication, Le Maghreb, "the Indians are downright formidable as negotiators," meaning that the aircraft and the terms of purchase are the only issues that mattered in the negotiations. Unlike in many other defence deals all around the world where bilateral relations and political groups (NATO countries buying only from fellow NATO countries) matter more than the technical merits of the equipment.

(DefenseWorld)


----------



## CountStrike

*Three SharpEye Radar Installed in Malaysia*

28 September 2016





SharpEye radar at Port of Kuala Perlis (photo : Kelvin Hughes)

*Growing Demand for Sharpeye VTS Rradar*

Following the successful installation of three of its VTS systems in Malaysia, Kelvin Hughes is experiencing growing demand throughout South East Asia for its solid-state SharpEye™ radar technology for vessel traffic and coastal surveillance applications.

The Marine Department of Malaysia selected the Kelvin Hughes SBS-800-2

Upmast X-Band SharpEye™ system to ensure the safe entry and exit, management and monitoring of passenger ferries and other vessels within the ports of Kuala Perlis, Kuala Kedah & Kuah. Kelvin Hughes supplied the systems through SAAB TransponderTech AB and Greenfinder Sdn Bhd.

The SBS-800 range of radar systems are designed to align with the 'Basic', 'Standard' and 'Advanced' capability types of IALA V-128. With their patented SharpEye™ technology, they transmit a low power pulse sequence which enables short, medium and long range radar returns to be detected simultaneously.





SharpEye radar at Port of Kuala Kedah (photo : Kelvin Hughes)

Doppler processing of the radar returns provides coherent information concerning target velocity and enables the detection of very small and slow moving objects with a low Radar Cross Section (RCS). Through a series of electronic filters, the system is able to distinguish between targets of interest and sea, rain and land clutter.

In addition, with no magnetron required for the system, maintenance costs are significantly reduced.

Hamzah Akhbar, Regional Sales Manager for Kelvin Hughes, commented:
“The success of our VTS radar in these three important Malaysian ports has clearly demonstrated the superior detection and tracking performance of SharpEye™ technology, particularly in adverse weather conditions where safety can’t be compromised. In response to the demand, we’re looking forward to the opportunity to enhance maritime safety and port security at other sites throughout the region.”

(Kelvin Hughes)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Linud Malindo 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kababayan88

*Malaysian Ex-Deputy PM Expects Opposition to Form New Alliance by Year-End





*
Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia's opposition expects to hammer out a new alliance by the end of the year as more members of scandal-tainted Prime Minister Najib Razak's ruling party jump ship, a sacked deputy prime minister said on Tuesday (27/09).

The pact will aim to unseat Najib, who remains firmly in power despite intense pressure to step down over the multi-billion-dollar scandal, and remove the ruling coalition, led by his United Malays National Organisation (UMNO).

"The party faces declining support and many are not even sure whether UMNO can survive the next elections," the former minister, Muhyiddin Yassin, who is widely seen as the opposition's prime minister-in-waiting, told Reuters.

The general election is due by the end of 2018, and Najib, speaking during a visit to Berlin, the German capital, ruled out bringing it forward.

Muhyiddin did not identify any potential UMNO rebels in his first interview since his new party, Parti Pribumi Bersatu Malaysia (PPBM), was registered two weeks ago.

Many UMNO leaders keen to join PPBM are uncomfortable with the problems the ruling party faces over Najib's "tainted image", Muhyiddin said. Najib has denied any wrongdoing.

A Malaysian government spokesman dismissed Muhyiddin's statement as a ploy to revive his career.

"Muhyiddin has been claiming for over a year that UMNO's leaders, and indeed the Malaysian public, are about to desert the party," the spokesman told Reuters.

"This has proven to be wishful thinking, with Barisan Nasional winning all three recent elections with landslides, and the party more united than ever."

The new party is chaired by former prime minister Mahathir Mohamad. His son, Mukhriz Mahathir, former chief minister of the Malaysian state of Kedah, is also a member.

Opposition leaders realize they need to work together to avoid multi-cornered contests that could split the vote base at the general election, Muhyiddin said.

"I would like to see this pact happen as soon as possible, before the year's end," he added.

PRESSURE MOUNTS ON PM

Muhyiddin was sacked from the cabinet last year, and later from UMNO, for questioning Najib's handling of the scandal at state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB).

Pressure has mounted on Najib after the US Justice Department filed lawsuits seeking to seize more than $1 billion of assets allegedly siphoned off from 1MDB.

The lawsuits do not name Najib but say more than $700 million of misappropriated funds flowed into the accounts of "Malaysian Official 1", whom US and Malaysian officials have identified as Najib.

Since his expulsion from UMNO, Muhyiddin has become a bridge to mend an opposition fractured by the breakdown of the nascent Pakatan Rakyat coalition last year.

Mahathir this month met and shook hands with jailed de facto opposition leader Anwar Ibrahim, a gesture that opened the way for a coalition between the Anwar-led opposition alliance and the PPBM.

Anwar, a rising political star in the late 1990s before falling out with then prime minister Mahathir, spent several years in prison on sodomy and graft charges he and his supporters call politically motivated.

He was jailed for five years in 2013 on a sodomy charge he said was fabricated to keep him from contesting the 2018 election. The government has rejected any suggestion of interference in the case.

_Reuters_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Linud Malindo 2016
> 
> View attachment 338878
> View attachment 338879
> View attachment 338880


----------



## ahojunk

M'sia corporate governance ranking drops due to 1MDB
malaysiakini
Published *30 Sep 2016, 9:27 am* Updated *30 Sep 2016, 9:29 am*

The 1MDB scandal dragged Malaysia down two spots to sixth place in the Corporate Governance (CG) Watch 2016 ranking of 11 Asia-Pacific countries.

Malaysia scored 56 points, behind Singapore (67), Hong Kong (65), Japan (63), Taiwan (60), and Thailand (58), _The Edge_ reported, citing data released by investment banking group CLSA and the Asian Corporate Governance Association (ACGA) yesterday.

The financial daily added that Malaysia's overall score tanked due to an 11-point fall under the “political and regulatory” pillar, which negated a seven-point climb under enforcement.

“While we upgraded Malaysia this year for enforcement of capital market offences and several favourable regulatory and policy changes, the fallout from the 1MDB crisis has had an adverse effect on the political and regulatory environment for public and corporate governance.

"This has resulted, on balance, in a modest decline in the overall score,” said ACGA specialist consultant Benjamin McCarron in the biennial report.

The 'political and regulatory' score drop was reportedly due to “the lack of a clear, consistent and credible government policy on CG; a perception of reduced effectiveness on the part of the central bank in exercising its powers; the depth of media skill and freedom in reporting on CG; the independence of anti-corruption commission; and whether (the) government was making progress in improving standards of public governance."

The Corporate Governance report is based on a 95-question survey covering five pillars: CG rules and practices; enforcement; political and regulatory environment; accounting and auditing; and CG culture.

ACGA secretary-general Jamie Allen was quoted by _The Edge_ as saying that Malaysia would have done "much better" had there been no 1MDB, and could have scored the same points as Thailand.

“1MDB has affected capital markets’ perception of Malaysia. People are concerned about what’s going on. When public governance standards drop over the medium-to-long term, it does have an impact on (investment) decisions," Allen said.

Meanwhile McCaron also wrote that while it was a shame to see the fallout from 1MDB crisis in Malaysia, direct financial impact from it appears to have been contained.

The 1MDB saga has had a significant impact on the Malaysian political landscape over the past two years.

Prime Minister Najib Abdul Razak had axed Muhyiddin Yassin as his deputy for criticising the government's handling of the issue, which led to the rise of Umno offshoot Parti Pribumi Bersatu Malaysia (Bersatu).

It has also seen strange bedfellows in the form of ex-premier Dr Mahathir Mohamad, the opposition, and civil society activists banding together to fight against Najib.

1MDB is currently the subject of a US Department of Justice civil suit, which claims that more than US$3.5 billion had been stolen from the state investment firm.

Najib has denied accusations of misappropriating public funds, saying the allegations were part of a plot to topple him.

Attorney-general Mohamed Apandi Ali has also cleared the prime minister of any criminal misconduct in cases relating to 1MDB.


Read more: https://www.malaysiakini.com/news/357397#ixzz4M5HFId2L


----------



## lcloo

Tuesday, 4 October 2016 | MYT 9:57 AM

*Copter crashes into Tawau school *
by stephanie lee







KOTA KINABALU: A military helicopter with 14 people on board crashed onto the roof of a school building in Tawau on Tuesday morning.

The incident reportedly occurred at about 9.11am at Sekolah Menengah Balung.

Tawau district police chief Asst Comm Fadil Marcus confirmed the incident but said police were still gathering information.

“It is unclear what the exact situation is at the moment or how many were injured,” he said.

It is learnt that a few students and air force personnel were slightly injured in the incident but details are still vague as of now.

The helicopter is reported to have taken off from Tawau airport en route to Semporna when the pilot lost control of the aircraft.


It is high time these Sikorsky SH-3 Sea King S61A- 4 should be retired. They were always flying near my school in Kuantan, and was my favourite then, back in 1974 and 1975. These choppers are too old now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*8 Everyday Things You Didn't Know Were Invented By Malaysians*
Published by Darian Goh — 26 Jun 2015, 01:17 PM

Because we're geniuses.




Image via suanie.net

*Who invented it*: Datuk Hew Ah Kow.

*What it is*: It is a detachable 4-piece plasticware. Basically, you place raw eggs into the container, pour in boiling water, then wait for the water to slowly drip to the bottom. Your eggs are done when the water has drained fully!

says.com




Image via The Star
Datuk Hew Ah Kow invented the device that would revolutionise all soft-boiled eggs forever.


*How did it happen?* Back in the days when Datuk Hew Ah Kow was just a lad working as a bulldozer operator in the jungles of Kelantan in 1973, there was little time to keep count of the minutes.

“There were about 20 of us in a lumber camp who liked nothing better than to start the day with half-boiled eggs. The problem was, we always lost track of time, carried away with things like checking the engines and refuelling. So, by the time we got back to our eggs, they were always overcooked,” recalls Hew.

“Young and full of bravado, I took it as a challenge and began to conduct my own experiments, puncturing the bottoms of Ovaltine cans with a nail and filling them with eggs and hot water,” says Hew.

It took a year before Hew found the correct ratio of water to eggs. As he drew closer to a solution, Hew’s tests made him go off eggs. It also affected his colleagues who had to help eat his experiments.

  thestar.com.my 




Image via Suanie.net


The effort eventually paid off when one day, a direct-selling stockist rode his Honda Cub into Hew’s work camp and got marooned by the rain, forcing an overnight stay. At breakfast, he got to sample the most perfect half-boiled eggs he had ever tasted.

“It was the camp cook who pointed me out. At first, he came to me and asked if I could give him one of my Ovaltine cans to take home. I said ‘No way.’ Then he asked if I could sell him the prototype so I said, ‘Fine, let me see the money first.’ He returned and gave me RM7,000,” recalls Hew.

  thestar.com.my 



Image via apanama

*Who invented it*: Robest Yong.

*What it is*: The Polyclone rubber stamp machine has changed the rubber stamp industry of the world. With this invention, it takes only five minutes to make rubber stamps when previously one had to order days or weeks in advanced. The invention eliminates completely the need for lettering bits, composing messy plaster moulds, the use of high temperatures, and the need for photographic equipment.

says.com




Image via apanama
Robest Yong, the inventor of the Polyclone machine.


*How did it happen?* His first claim to fame was the instant rubber stamp machine, which has since revolutionized the way rubber stamps are made. The idea first came to him when he wanted to start his own company. “Everybody needs to get a rubber stamp,” he says. “But I noticed it took so long to make them - up to a week. I felt this process could be improved.”

So, he set about to do something about it. While in Japan he had noticed a printing technology using a photo-polymer that he believed could be used for his instant rubber stamp device.

In creating the prototype he realised that photopolymers were not suitable for making rubber stamps, so he went to Japan to find out if it was possible to adjust the formula to fit his needs. He found his answer there. The material he used for the stamp is not natural rubber but Polyclone, a polymer that looks like transparent rubber.

  apanama.com.my 




Image via apanama


The next year, he won a gold medal for that product in the International lnvention Competition in Geneva and he returned a local hero, with lauded by strong newspaper coverage.

‘People used to laugh at my product because they couldn’t believe I was the first to create something like this,” he says. “They thought surely someone overseas would have already come up with it.”

  apanama.com.my 

*Bonus*: Robest reached out to us and shared that he has a new product, the VisionTouch Braille Phone, a screen protector with an app to help the visually impaired navigate the touch screen phone. Read how he came up with the idea here!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

*
Continue 02 ......*

*8 Everyday Things You Didn't Know Were Invented By Malaysians*
Published by Darian Goh — 26 Jun 2015, 01:17 PM





Image via metrio The Nehemiah walls are more durable and faster to build compared to rigid concrete blocks.

*Who invented it*: Dr. Nehemiah Lee.

says.com

*What it is*: A Nehemiah Wall consists of three major components: a facade, reinforcing bars, and soil.

Its facade, or facing panel, comprises hexagonal (honeycomb-shaped) blocks of pre-cast concrete, each interlocked with dowel bars. But the real ingenuity lies behind these panels: the compressed soil, usually sand, that holds up the facade is strengthened with galvanised carbon steel rods running through it and into the panel. Each hexagon in the facade has at least four of these steel bars, with each bar secured by an anchor block.

  thestar.com.my 




Image via ChristianityMalaysia


*How did it happen?* "In the early 1980s I was working with Reinforced Earth, a concept developed in the 1960s by French engineer and architect Henri Vidal. He turned the concept into an engineered system and popularised the idea of using reinforced soil in construction."

“I studied the system, learnt the technology, and researched heavily into creating my own modified system while working on my Masters degree,” says Dr Lee, adding that, “I’ve always been fascinated with the idea of building walls that are not for dividing people, but are strong, versatile, and useful.”

Liew Shaw Shong, consultant engineer and director of G&P Geotechnics Sdn Bhd, likes the design: “We’ve used Nehemiah Walls for about 30 projects that were awarded through open tenders. *The advantage of the walls is their design that can tolerate differential settlement of soil along a single stretch of wall. A typical reinforced-concrete wall is unable to accommodate this and will crack.*"

  thestar.com.my 




Image via hubhomedesign


Apart from its technologically sound product, Liew offers another possible reason why the company has been so successful: *“There are variations of reinforced earth walls but Dr Lee gave us the most competitive pricing and proposal. His team is very pleasant to work with, as its members are prudent, responsive, and have integrity. They don’t just simply do things. They even assessed the project beyond their job scope to offer technical advice to us.”*

  thestar.com.my 



Continue 02 ......
 thestar.com.my 



Image via kevinthom



*Who invented it*: Ren Ng.

says.com

*What it is*: Lytro is a plenoptic camera, which lets users adjust the focus of a photograph after the fact thanks to an array of micro-lenses over the camera’s sensor.



 wired.com 




Image via Wired
Ren Ng, the inventor of the Lytro camera.


*How did it happen?* Ng was doing theoretical research at Stanford University in light fields at the time he tried to photograph his friend’s daughter. After sitting in on a research meeting discussing the design of a light field camera (which was formerly composed of an array of about a hundred digital cameras attached to a supercomputer when the technology was first introduced in the 90s), he thought to himself, “That sounds really cool, but that’s not going to be very practical.”

So Ng was prompted to switch his emphasis to cameras, specifically how he could shrink light field technology down into a commercial-size package. He spent time studying optics and working with electrical and mechanical engineering professors to put the camera together, since as a computer science student, he didn’t have that training.

After getting his Ph.D. (and receiving honors like the ACM Doctoral Dissertation Award in the process), Ng set out to put his research to use by starting a company that would produce light field cameras that everyone could enjoy.



 wired.com 




Image via digitaltrends
Lytro's camera technology enables a user to change the focus of a picture after it has been taken.


The Lytro sensor’s sensitivity to light also makes it possible to take photos in very low-light conditions without the need of a flash. It also makes it possible to take 3D-like photographs with only a single lens, and without the need for glasses to see the immersive effects.

*“Lytro’s breakthrough technology will make conventional digital cameras obsolete,”* says Lytro investor and well-known venture capitalist Marc Andreessen of Andreessen Horowitz. “It has to be seen to be believed.”


----------



## lcloo

Continue 03........




Image via melakapages

*Who invented it*: Mr Ooi Seng Chye.

*What it is*: A water dispensing machine which processes raw sewage water into clean drinking water, via reverse osmosis method, reducing the waste to nearly nett zero.

says.com




Image via Macri Malaysia via Facebook


*How did it happen?* Hailing from Penang, Mr. Ooi spent much of his time working as a Purchasing Manager at Wong Engineering Bhd, a company listed on the KL stock exchange. He then moved to Kuala Lumpur to try out new things. His water dispensing system obtained Cradle funding worth RM150,000 and today, he is the proud owner of about 500 RO water dispensing unit placed in various locations around Kuala Lumpur and Petaling Jaya under the brand Good Drink. Mr. Ooi continues to improve his line of dispensers to meet the demand of the market and has started creating a new RO water dispensing system to cater for residences living in high rise buildings.

says.com




Image via Macri Malaysia via Facebook
The RO process of turning raw sewage water into clean, drinkable water.


*6. The Flipper toothbrush holder. Designed to keep your toothbrushes clean, the toothbrush holder was a commercial success and won numerous design awards both locally and abroad. *




Image via accessorygeeks

*Who invented it*: Goo Yock Tee.

*What it is*: Flipper is a nifty toothbrush holder with a unique patented design. Through a cleverly-designed mechanism, a Flipper stores your toothbrush in an enclosed compartment and yet opens/closes automatically and conveniently.

says.com





Image via Macri Malaysia via Facebook
Mr. Goo Yock Tee, the inventor of the toothbrush holder.

*How did it happen?* Flipper is the result of our labor of love and dedication. It began with a problem that we observed: how can toothbrushes be kept hygienically and simply? The toothbrush has to be fully enclosed, and the holder must open and close effortlessly without touching any toothbrush bristles.

Our designers and engineers then spent many months to find solutions to tackle this problem, before developing the unique and original Flipper mechanism from scratch. The design was eventually perfected, and it immediately redefined the product category as a clever and practical innovation. In recognition of its originality in invention, Flipper has been granted patents worldwide.

  myflipper.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*
Continue 04....


Flash Drive*. All your assignments, all your movies, and songs stored into one little device. Who ever knew it was all because of the work of one Malaysian?




Image via opensercurity



*Who invented it*: Pua Khein Seng. However there has been some claims from other parties that they have invented the USB flash drive first.

*What it is*: A USB Flash drive is a data storage device that includes flash memory with an integrated Universal Serial Bus (USB) interface.

says.com





Image via putriariana
Phua Khein Seng, the founder of Phison and the inventor of the world's first single chip USB flash drive.

*How did it happen?* The former Pin Hwa High School student left Malaysia at the age of 19 to pursue his degree in electrical and control engineering at Chiao Tung University in Taiwan. During his third year at Chiao Tung, he began conducting research into flash memory technology. Pua founded Phison Electronics with four partners and produced the world's first USB flash drive with system-on-chip technology in 2001.

 nextupasia.com 



Image via sweetwiskies


*Loom bands*. The humble rubber band is all the rage in schools today. The ability to create your own jewellery with rubber bands has been a hit, selling 3 million units worldwide!




Image via BBC



*Who invented it*: Cheong Choon Ng.

*What it is*: The Rainbow Loom is a plastic device for turning small rubber bands into jewellery.

says.com





Image via theguardian
Cheong Choon Ng, a former engineer turned inventor of the loom band.

*How did it happen*: I forged a career in crash safety in Detroit's motor industry. I loved my job, but regretted not seeing my two daughters much.

They were nine and 12, and distant towards me. One night after work, I saw them making bracelets from rubber bands and I thought, "Hey, I know how to do this. Maybe I can impress you girls." I sat down and showed them how to link the rubber bands together, using the same technique we had used to make jumping ropes back in Malaysia. But the bracelets kept falling apart. I went down to my basement, grabbed a scrapboard and stuck multiple rows of pushpins into it. Then I started linking the bands in a zigzag, like a diamond shape, and it worked really well.

The next day, my daughters took a bunch of colourful bracelets to school. I became a neighbourhood hero overnight. Children would come up to me and ask me to make them bracelets. It was my older daughter, Teresa, who first suggested selling them. I spent six months developing the product and designed 28 different versions.



 theguardian.com 



Image via BBC
The Duchess of Cambridge wearing a loom band.

But no-one knew how to use the loom.

So Ng and his daughters made instructional videos and put them on YouTube. Their YouTube channel now has more than 13 million views, not including videos by customers sharing their own designs.

Ng said their first big success came in the summer of 2012, when a Learning Express Toys franchise owner who’d ordered 48 kits placed a US$10,000 (RM32,000) order soon after.

Since then, Rainbow Loom has caught the imagination of children and teenagers, with over three million kits sold.

By April, Rainbow Loom’s assembly and distribution had moved from Ng’s living room to a warehouse, and they now have 14 employees. Rainbow Looms are sold in more than 2,000 retail outlets.

  thestar.com.my

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CountStrike

*Some Assets of Royal Malaysian Navy will be Decommissioned*

07 Oktober 2016





KD Hang Tuah training ship (photo : jiayuan)

*Hang Tuah, Laksamana-class, LMS and Helos too*

SHAH ALAM: KD Hang Tuah, the grand dame of the Royal Malaysian Navy will be paid-off when the two DSME-designed training ships are commissioned.

The first training ship, Gagah Samudera is expected to be commissioned by November while the second ship, Teguh Samudera is expected to receive its pennant, next year.

RMN chief Admiral Ahmad Kamarulzaman Badaruddin said the four Laksamana-class corvettes will be decommissioned – most likely one at a time – when the first four units of the Littoral Mission Ships (LMS) are commissioned, also one at a time.

He did not specify the timeline for the decommissioning or the commissioning, however. Hang Tuah will be preserved as a floating museum though the location has not been decided.

Asked why Hang Tuah and Laksamana-class were to be retired ahead of the much-older Sandakan-based patrol craft – KD Seri Perlis and KD Seri Johor, Kamarulzaman said the five ships were chosen based on the number of days they spend at sea and the cost to maintain them.





Laksamana class corvette (photo : Shephard)

“Based on those criterias, Hang Tuah will be the first to go and the Laksamanas the next. After that it will be the MCMVs turn,” he says in an interview after presenting the keynote address at the Maritime Warfare Asia 2016 on Wednesday.

Kamarulzaman also said that an announcement on the RMN 15-to-5 plan will be made during the presentation of the 2017 Budget, scheduled to be delivered by the Finance Minister by the end of this month.

Pressed on what will be announced, Kamarulzaman declined to comment further saying that “you will have to wait for the budget presentation.

Asked whether the announcement will be about RMN ordering China-made warships – corvettes or the LMS – Kamarulzaman declined to be specific although he said that the service had no objections in getting them as long it fit “RMN requirements and missions.” 

On the LMS, Kamarulzaman confirmed that the plan was to buy 18 of these vessels. RMN, according to him, is speaking with shipyards to get their proposals for the class. He said the LMS will replaced various vessels in the navy including the MCMVs.





KD Kasturi frigate (photo : standupper)

As for future mine hunting, Kamarulzaman said that they might used containerised mission modules for the capabiliy. He did not specify the numbers of modules to be procured or the capability to be acquired.

Kamarulzaman declined to outline the exact specifications of LMS apart from that it will be “70ish (metre) long”. It will be fitted for UAVs and probably USVs.

“We want to move away from laying specifications as in the past. When we do that – when my planning officers go to exhibitions and similar events – they will come back with a lot of data and we end up with a gold plated ship.

For the LMS our priority are the mission capabilities, that is why we called them (littoral) mission ships. It will not be our main surface combatants, that is the job of the LCS, the LMS will be used for border security, patrol and similar operations.






For border patrol or preventing illegal fishing, we do not need for example, jamming capabilities. However we might opt for “Fitted for but Not Equipped With” concept so we can reduce the purchase price.”

Asked on whether missiles and guns will be fitted on the LMS, Kamarulzaman said it will be based the proposals by the shipyards.

He also declined to specify the cost of the LMS as envisioned by the navy apart from saying it will be 80 per cent cheaper than the LCS. Industry sources however told Malaysian Defence that the cost has been capped to RM200 million per ship inclusive of the all the weapons.

One source says only China will be able to sell such a vessel at that price.

Meanwhile, Kamarulzaman said they want six newly built helicopters instead of just upgrading the six Super Lynxes already in service. 






“The cost of upgrading the Super Lynxes is as much as buying new ones, so might as well we buy new ones. We have learn our lessons from the Kasturi upgrade. We end up paying two-thirds of the cost of buying a new ship,” he added.

As for the LCS, he said as off, Oct 1, the progress is up to 28 percent. It was expected that the ship will be launched by March or April, next year and Kamarulzaman said they were still targeting 2019 for its commissioning.

He admitted that it was cheaper and faster to built the ships in France but the RMN accepted the government’s decision to built them locally . The decision have a great impact on the local defence industry and the community.

(Malaysian Defence)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Hishammuddin: Nuri Helicopters Should be Upgraded, Replaced*

06 Oktober 2016




S-61A4 Nuri helicopter (photo : Chaity)

PETALING JAYA: The S-61A4 Nuri helicopters should be upgraded and replaced with newer assets to prevent accidents from occurring, said Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein.

"I have reminded the top leadership in the Defence Ministry and the armed forces that there is no compromise when it comes to the safety of the personnel and preparedness of our military assets,” said Hishammuddin in a press release this Wednesday.

On Tuesday morning, a Nuri helicopter crashed at SMK Balung in Tawau, injuring approximately 10 Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) personnel and five students.

"I agree and understand the public's opinion on the fact that the Nuri helicopters have been in service for a long time – since 1968 – and should be replaced with newer assets," said Hishammuddin.

He added that he has instructed the RMAF chief to prepare action and upgrading plans for the Nuri.

"I will be receiving a special briefing from the RMAF regarding the plans after my return from a working trip next week," said Hishammuddin.

(The Star)


----------



## ahojunk

*Success, timeliness of HSR project 'very important': Malaysian Chief Secretary*

Posted 17 Oct 2016 15:40
Updated 17 Oct 2016 16:22
Channel News Asia







SINGAPORE: Chief Secretary to the Malaysian government Dr Ali Hamsa wants the civil service to ensure the timely implementation of the high-speed rail (HSR) project between Singapore and Malaysia.

He also wants the civil service, which is directly involved in the project, to work hard to ensure its implementation.

"It is very important that the project is implemented successfully and be operational by 2026," he told Bernama.

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the HSR project was signed between Malaysia and Singapore on Jul 19.

Ali said both countries were now in discussions to finalise the agreement by December this year.

He was in Singapore recently to attend the 39th Public Service Games and 8th Joint Seminar for Public Service Leaders of Singapore and Malaysia.

Ali was asked to respond to Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong, who had previously said the HSR is a massive, long-term investment and thus, "good execution will be crucial".

Lee was in Malaysia in July to witness the signing of the HSR MoU with Prime Minister Najib Razak.

"PM Najib and I agreed to build the HSR between KL and Singapore three years ago. Since then our officials have worked hard and long, through several Ramadans and Rayas, to reach agreement on key issues.

"We need to work closely together on many joint decisions and implementation issues. PM Najib and I will give full attention to this, because we want this major project to be done right," he said.

The 350 km rail venture will reduce travel time between the two countries to just 90 minutes, with speeds of over 300km/hr.

For Singapore, the HSR terminus will be in Jurong East. 

In Malaysia, it will have seven stations, namely in Bandar Malaysia, Putrajaya, Seremban, Ayer Keroh, Muar, Batu Pahat, and Iskandar Puteri.

The first train is expected to start running in 2026. 

- Bernama/hs


----------



## ahojunk

*Zeti appointed to AIIB’s advisory panel*
Posted on 20 October 2016 - 05:40am
*sunbiz@thesundaily.com
*

*KUALA LUMPUR:* Former Bank Negara Malaysia (BNM) governor Tan Sri Dr Zeti Akhtar Aziz has been appointed a member of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank’s (AIIB) international advisory panel.

Zeti, ranked the world’s best central bank chief in 2009 by _Global Finance_ magazine, retired in April after 16 years at the helm of BNM.

In a statement, AIIB announced that Zeti would join 10 other key persons on the panel, including former Pakistan prime minister Shaukat Aziz, former Swedish finance minister Anders Borg, former Japanese prime minister Yukio Hatoyama and Global Foundation secretary-general Steve Howard.

Others include Korea National Diplomatic Academy chair professor and former South Korean deputy prime minister and strategy and finance minister Dr Oh-Seok Hyun, former Nigerian finance minister and former World Bank managing director Dr Ngozi Okonjo-Iweala.

Former Timor-Leste finance minister Emilia Pires, former US ambassador, chairman and CEO of Global Strategic Associates Paul Speltz, London School of Economics professor and former World Bank chief economist Lord Nicholas Stern and former Hong Kong chief executive Tung Chee-Hwa are the remaining members of the panel.

“The panel provides impartial, objective and independent advice to the president, allowing the bank to benefit from the international experience and expertise of panel members,” it said.

AIIB said the first meeting of the advisory panel was held in Beijing yesterday.

At the meeting, panel members discussed the global economic situation and its implications on the bank’s operations, the need to promote green infrastructure globally and the importance of increasing private sector involvement in the region’s infrastructure.

AIIB, a multilateral international development bank, was set up on Dec 25, 2015, with an initial capital of US$100 billion (RM419 billion), one million shares and an initial paid-up capital of US$20 billion. – _Bernama_


----------



## lcloo

KLIA Transit services to increase with new trains
by Lesley on October 20, 2016






KLIA Transit have unveiled the first of six new train sets due to enter service with Express Rail Link (ERL) in the next few months. Four of the units, including the one unveiled on 20th October will be used to add to the KLIA Transit service, which offers connection to travellers and commuters en-route between Kuala Lumpur Sentral Station and Kuala Lumpur International Airport. Passengers may join the train at Bandar Tasik Selatan, Putrajaya & Cyberjaya or Salak Tinggi. The other two trains will further expand the KLIA Ekspres service.

While the first generation railcars in the system were supplied by Siemens, these second generation train sets have been manufactured by China’s Changchun Railway Vehicles Company Limited (CRRC).

The six new four car trains are more spacious than the earlier model and come equipped with under-seat power sockets on some seats, hand holds for standing passengers, additional closed-circuit TV cameras, more effective air-conditioning and extra safety features.

When the new trains enter service, the company expects to be able to _increase frequency for the KLIA Transit from once every 30 minutes to 20 minutes during non-peak hours and from 20 minutes to 15 minutes during peak hours_. The KLIA Express service will continue to run at 15 minute and 20 minute intervals during peak and non-peak hours.

#gallery-2{margin:auto;}#gallery-2 .gallery-item{float:left;margin-top:10px;text-align:center;width:50%;}#gallery-2 img{border:2px solid #cfcfcf;}#gallery-2 .gallery-caption{margin-left:0;}



KLIA Transit interior



KLIA Transit, luggage racks & display screens

In welcoming the arrival of the new train sets, Transport Minister Liow Tiong Lai said they would enhance the urban public transport efficiency and service level. He also made mention of the connectivity of both the ERL services with other bus, commuter train (KTM), Light Rail Transport (LRT) and the three new MRT lines, the first of which will begin operation in mid December.

The Executive Chairman of Express Rail Link, Mohd Nadzmi Mohd Salleh indicated that the company intends to grow numbers with the additional services and will continue to offer attractive packages and ticketing options to customers. Check out their website for more information on KLIA Ekspres and KLIA Transit schedules and fares or to purchase tickets.
_images © LL_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Eksersais Bersama Lima 4 mechanized Brigid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

*Malaysia to Sign Contract for China Made Warships*
Marhalim Abas October 25, 2016 Malaysia -RMN

SHAH ALAM: Its confirmed, Malaysia is buying China-made warships. Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein speaking at the ministry confirmed today that the contract will be signed on Nov 5.

“On November 5, 2016, the Defence Ministry will sign a contract for the procurement of Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) with SASTIND (The State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense of China), which is an important essence of the official visit of the Prime Minister to China by the end of the month,” Hishammuddin says at a gathering at the ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

CountStrike said:


> *Some Assets of Royal Malaysian Navy will be Decommissioned*
> 
> 07 Oktober 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KD Hang Tuah training ship (photo : jiayuan)
> 
> *Hang Tuah, Laksamana-class, LMS and Helos too*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laksamana class corvette (photo : Shephard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KD Kasturi frigate (photo : standupper)
> 
> (Malaysian Defence)



Meanwhile we are still modernizing and slimming our TLDM ... It would be better if we can give and/or sell cheaply our decommissioned Laksamana Class to our brother Indonesia ...... .. So ..we can help them to realize their dream as a the Guard for the region ... 

To reflect its contents.... The title of this thread should be "Malaysia Defence and Non Defence Issues Forum" ...


----------



## Nike

UMNOPutra said:


> Meanwhile we are still modernizing and slimming our TLDM ... It would be better if we can give and/or sell cheaply our decommissioned Laksamana Class to our brother Indonesia ...... .. So ..we can help them to realize their dream as a the Guard for the region ...
> 
> To reflect its contents.... The title of this thread should be "Malaysia Defence and Non Defence Issues Forum" ...



Better u contributing something positive ler, cam mana kot isinya kau punya mulut cuman rant aza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Malaysia slashes 2017 defence budget*
25th October 2016 - 10:00by Gordon Arthur in Hong Kong 








The defence budget announced by Malaysia on 21 October has taken a serious slash compared to a year earlier. The amount allocated to the Ministry of Defence for 2017 is MYR15.06 billion (US$3.6 billion), equating to a 13% drop.

The budget has fallen to 2012 levels, and it represents the largest single cutback since 1998.

Most of the budget is for emolument or management expenses (MYR11.68 billion), but it also includes a development expenditure for buying new equipment. The latter has suffered an MYR440 million reduction to MYR3.37 billion, the new figure representing the lowest development expenditure since 2014.

Major acquisition programmes will continue, however, including six Second-Generation Patrol Vessel - Littoral Combat Ships for the Royal Malaysian Navy, ongoing deliveries of AV8 Gempita 8x8 armoured vehicles and the final A400M transport aircraft.

Defence Minister Hishammuddin Hussein told reporters on 23 October that other projects in addition to the above will not be affected: MD 530G helicopters, refits for Scorpene submarines, and upgrades to C-130, Hawk and S-61A-4 aircraft.

Interestingly, operational expenditure has increased 1.68% to RM13.683 billion. 

With tensions in Eastern Sabah remaining high, money and assets continue to be prioritised to secure the Eastern Sabah Security Zone (ESSZONE). Thus, RM323 million is going on personnel deployment along the border, which may indicate a proposed ESSCOM brigade and border regiment have been funded.

A sea base and helicopter forward operating base are being established. AV8 and AV4 armoured vehicles will deploy to ESSZONE, and Hawk jets and H225M helicopters will be located at Labuan Air Base.

The Malaysian Army will receive the largest portion among the three services (RM5.42 billion), but all services are suffering tighter finances. The air force suffers the most with a 34% drop, while the navy’s allocation is 25% lower.

With such a squeeze, question remarks remain over the air force’s long-running Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MRCA) programme, with no sign of any order coming soon to replace degenerating MiG-29s. Some sources speculate that the Rafale and Typhoon are now the two strongest remaining contenders.

The sharp drop in military expenditure stems from stiff economic headwinds being faced by Malaysia, especially with low commodity prices and a plunge in global oil prices. However, defence seems to have borne a disproportionate hit.

Malaysia’s purchasing power has not been helped by a 30% depreciation of the ringgit compared to the US dollar in the past four years.

Malaysia is now spending 1.2% of its GDP on defence. The Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency, essentially the national coast guard, receives its funding under the Prime Minister’s Department rather than the defence budget.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/defence-notes/malaysia-slashes-2017-defence-budget/


----------



## UMNOPutra

*NSOF to serve as Malaysia's first-responders to terror threats*





KUALA LUMPUR: The newly-established National Special Operations Force (NSOF) will serve as the nation’s security forces’ first responders to terror threats. Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak said the unit, consisting of police, armed forces and Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) personnel, will serve as an integrated team in the face of terror attacks*. *“We are not apologetic for any measures taken by the nation’s security forces,” he said at the launch of the NSOF at the Sungai Besi army camp today. 

The prime minister expressed confidence that the NSOF would prove effective in upholding Malaysia’s security against all threats, including the Islamic State terror group. Najib said that although the NSOF personnel will be seconded from the three agencies in the initial stage, designated posts will be made once the unit is fully operational. This, he said, is to prevent any disruptions to the operations of the agencies involved. Malaysia, said the prime minister, is the first country in the world to form an integrated security force to respond to terror threats. He said the NSOF is almost fully operational with 17 officers and 170 personnel, who will be based at the Sungai Besi army camp.

Read More : http://www.nst.com.my/news/2016/10/183898/nsof-serve-malaysias-first-responders-terror-threats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*RAF Typhoons Claim Win In Exercise With Malaysian Flankers*
Aviation Week & Space Technology

The Royal Air Force (RAF) does not usually claim victory in an exercise—it prefers to stay quiet about such matters. But British Eurofighter Typhoon pilots report that they defeated Malaysian Sukhoi Su-30MKM Flankers in mock battles this month, with a new helmet-mounted sighting system regarded as essential. Warm-up drills for Exercise Bersama Lima 16, held in Malaysia Oct. 4-21, provided the first opportunity for RAF Typhoons to be pitched against the Su-30MKMs of the Royal Malaysian ...

http://m.aviationweek.com/combat-aircraft/raf-typhoons-claim-win-exercise-malaysian-flankers


----------



## powastick

Malaysia will sign a contract to purchase Littoral Mission Ships from China when Prime Minister Najib Razak visits Beijing next week, according to a Facebook posting by the country's Ministry of Defence.

The text of a speech to be delivered by Malaysian defense minister Hishammuddin Hussein was posted on Facebook on Tuesday, but was later removed after Reuters asked a defense ministry spokesman for comment.

The purchase of the patrol vessels, if it proceeds, would be Malaysia's first significant defense deal with China and comes amid rising tensions in the South China Sea and as the United States and China compete for influence in the region.

Malaysia's ties with the United States became strained after the Department of Justice filed lawsuits linked to a money-laundering investigation at state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB), which Najib founded and had overseen as chairman of its advisory council.

Najib is traveling to China on Sunday for a week-long visit.

"On November 5, 2016, the Defence Ministry will sign a contract for the procurement of Littoral Mission Ships (LMS) with SASTIND (the State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense), which is an important part of the schedule during the Prime Minister's official visit to China," the Facebook post quotes Hishammuddin saying.

However, a video recording of the speech at the Malaysian defense ministry by Hishammuddin does not mention this contract.

A defense ministry spokesman declined to comment and the prime minister's office did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Littoral Mission Ships are fast patrol vessels that can be equipped with a helicopter flight deck and carry missiles. They are primarily used for coastal security, maritime patrol and surveillance, but can also be deployed for disaster relief and search and rescue operations.

China claims most of the South China Sea as its territory. But Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have rival claims to parts of the waterway, which commands strategic sea lanes which carry some $5 trillion worth of trade a year.



PEAK IN TIES

Ties between Malaysia and China reached a new peak in December when China came to Najib's rescue with a $2.3 billion deal to buy assets of scandal-hit state fund 1MDB, helping ease Najib's concern over the firm's mounting debt.

Najib is traveling with dozens of government leaders and business people to China. In a statement on Wednesday, he said Malaysia was committed to strengthening friendship with China and pushing ties to "new highs".

The push to strengthen China ties come after July lawsuits filed by the U.S. Justice Department implicating Najib in a money-laundering scandal.

The lawsuits allege over $3.5 billion was misappropriated from 1MDB, some of which ended up with a 'Malaysian Official 1,' identified later by U.S. and Malaysian authorities as Najib.

Najib has denied any wrongdoing and said Malaysia will cooperate in the international investigations.

*Malaysia could buy up to 10 of the littoral mission ships at a cost of approximately 300 million ringgit ($71.43 million) each*, said Lam Choong Wah, senior fellow at REFSA, a Malaysia research institute. He is also the author of a book on Malaysian military capability.

"The truth is we could have bought these from a number of countries. But China is the only country that has provided political support for Malaysia during the 1MDB scandal. This is payback for that political support."

Najib's visit follows that of the Philippines president Rodrigo Duterte, who announced the country's "separation" from the United States and signed a raft of memoranda of understanding for Chinese investment in the country.

Last week, Malaysia announced a 2 billion ringgit ($476.19 million) cut to its 2017 defense budget from last year's levels.

*A project to develop an amphibious corps was among those jettisoned, said Euan Graham, director of the international security program at the Lowy Institute, a Sydney-based think-tank.

"It was the U.S. marines who were liaising with the Malaysians on that," Graham said.

"So a U.S.-backed initiative has effectively died now," Graham said. "At the same time, a new bridge has been opened to China. If you put those together, whether it's been by Malaysia's design or not, it does send a combined signal of pulling back from the U.S. and outreach to China."*


(Additional reporting by A. Ananthalakshmi and Rozanna Latiff in Kuala Lumpur. Editing by Bill Tarrant.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

18 ships, of which 2 to be built at a Chinese yard and the rest at a Malaysian yard.

True or false?


----------



## powastick

cirr said:


> 18 ships, of which 2 to be built at a Chinese yard and the rest at a Malaysian yard.
> 
> True or false?


I don't have any source on that.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

madokafc said:


> Malaysian is truly Asia


What are they doing?


----------



## powastick

Two said:


> What are they doing?


Voodoo search for MH370. Black Magic. Some evil spirit hide it among the clouds.


----------



## Nike

powastick said:


> I don't have any source on that.



Look at Marhalim abas post at Malaysian defense



Two said:


> What are they doing?



Bomoh, vodoo like ritual

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

powastick said:


> Voodoo search for MH370. Black Magic. Some evil spirit hide it among the clouds.


...... OK


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> 18 ships, of which 2 to be built at a Chinese yard and the rest at a Malaysian yard.
> 
> True or false?


It better RMAF buys L-15 advance trainer.


----------



## beijingwalker

*Malaysia to buy navy vessels from China in blow to U.S.*
Fri Oct 28, 2016 | 5:52am EDT





http://www.reuters.com/article/us-malaysia-china-defence-idUSKCN12S0WA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

Key graph in the article:



> Malaysia's ties with the United States became strained after the Department of Justice filed lawsuits linked to a money-laundering investigation at state fund 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB), which Najib founded and had overseen as chairman of its advisory council.



Hard to do business with a country that filed lawsuits for money-laundering against you. Malaysia sending signal to US with this agreement with China.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cloud4000 said:


> Key graph in the article:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to do business with a country that filed lawsuits for money-laundering against you. Malaysia sending signal to US with this agreement



It would be an extremely rare occurrence for the US to sell a newly developed navy ship to any country.


----------



## Bilal9

Hamartia Antidote said:


> It would be an extremely rare occurrence for the US to sell a newly developed navy ship to any country.





powastick said:


> Littoral Mission Ships



If the description is any indication, I'm willing to bet money that this is a variant of the 056 class Jiangdao Corvette.

Bangladesh bought four of the 1300 ton 90m version (C13B) "Shadhinota" (Independence) class while cutting metal on six locally - local 'submarine-killer' variants will feature ASW (total of eight). Nigeria bought the larger 1800 ton P18N variant (two). Thailand's variant is the HTMS Pattani Class. Two have been purchased and use Super Lynx 300 as SAR platforms. Bangladesh is looking at Finmecanicca-built Super Lynx helis as well.

















"On May 6, China commissioned its fourth anti-submarine warfare (ASW) optimized Type 056 _Jiangdao_-class corvette, the _Huangshi_. The _Huangshi_ will join the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s (PLAN) North Sea Fleet as the most advanced PLAN ASW corvette. Since November 2014, China has commissioned two other _Jiangdao_-class ASW variants, including the _Sanmenxia _on November 13, 2014 for the East Sea Fleet and _Zhuzhou_ on November 28, 2014 for the South Sea Fleet. _The Diplomat_ reported on the inaugural Type 056 variant last November.

The 1,500-tonne displacement corvettes mark an important step in the PLAN’s ASW capabilities, an area that several analysts have noted as a weakness for China. The ASW variant _Jiangdao_-class ships feature four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles for surface warfare, and two triple-tube torpedo launchers, according to a report by _IHS Jane’s Navy International_. Additionally, the corvette’s flight deck allows for the operation of a single Z-9C helicopter (though limited maintenance facilities constrain the length and complexity of any helicopter operations).

What differentiates the ASW variants from the the 17 _Jiangdao_-class frigates that precede them is the inclusion of a towed array and variable depth sonar system. The inclusion of these systems indicates a focus on anti-submarine operations. China begin inaugurating its Type 056 Corvettes in 2012, and is building variants of the corvette for export. Early customers include Bangladesh, Thailand, and Nigeria.

As analysts, including _The Diplomat_‘s Robert Farley, have noted, anti-submarine warfare shot up the list of priorities for the PLAN over the last 24 months. In fact, one of the main tells of the PLAN’s “blue water” ambition is seen in its bid to bolster its ASW capabilities — coastal navies generally invest less into ASW capabilities compared to their expeditionary counterparts, who may find themselves on far-flung missions facing variable threats, including submarines. China’s focus on anti-access/area-denial systems was primarily intended to secure an asymmetric advantage for the PLA over a foe with greater conventional offensive strength (such as the United States).

With its new ASW focus, the PLAN is gearing up to offset threats from non-nuclear attack submarines in the East and South China Seas. Southeast Asia, for example, is currently undergoing what some have called a “proliferation” phase where submarine fleets are growing across the board. Vietnam, a claimant state to the Spratly Islands, is in the process of incorporating Russian diesel-electric improved _Kilo_-class submarines into its navy, posing a potential threat to China (see: “Vietnam’s China Challenge: Making Asymmetric Deterrence Work“). Submarines are seen as a worthwhile investment for smaller states fearing the prospect of a more assertive Chinese navy and coast guard. In reckoning with a South China Sea that is growing increasingly crowded with Chinese grey- and white-hull vessels, submarines are a stealthy and capable option.

Beyond the Type 056 ASW variant, China’s ASW capabilities are limited to its Y-8 maritime patrol aircraft and underwater acoustic sensors. The latter are primarily restricted to coastal use (though China’s South China Sea construction spree could lead to an expansion of its acoustic sensors into the Spratlys and Paracels, improving its anti-submarine capabilities)."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bilal9 said:


> If the description is any indication, I'm willing to bet money that this is a variant of the 056 class Jiangdao Corvette.
> 
> Bangladesh bought four of the 1300 ton 90m version (C13B) "Shadhinota" (Independence) class while cutting metal on six locally - local 'submarine-killer' variants will feature ASW (total of eight). Nigeria bought the larger 1800 ton P18N variant (two). Thailand's variant is the HTMS Pattani Class. Two have been purchased and use Super Lynx 300 as SAR platforms. Bangladesh is looking at Finmecanicca-built Super Lynx helis as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On May 6, China commissioned its fourth anti-submarine warfare (ASW) optimized Type 056 _Jiangdao_-class corvette, the _Huangshi_. The _Huangshi_ will join the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s (PLAN) North Sea Fleet as the most advanced PLAN ASW corvette. Since November 2014, China has commissioned two other _Jiangdao_-class ASW variants, including the _Sanmenxia _on November 13, 2014 for the East Sea Fleet and _Zhuzhou_ on November 28, 2014 for the South Sea Fleet. _The Diplomat_ reported on the inaugural Type 056 variant last November.
> 
> The 1,500-tonne displacement corvettes mark an important step in the PLAN’s ASW capabilities, an area that several analysts have noted as a weakness for China. The ASW variant _Jiangdao_-class ships feature four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles for surface warfare, and two triple-tube torpedo launchers, according to a report by _IHS Jane’s Navy International_. Additionally, the corvette’s flight deck allows for the operation of a single Z-9C helicopter (though limited maintenance facilities constrain the length and complexity of any helicopter operations).
> 
> What differentiates the ASW variants from the the 17 _Jiangdao_-class frigates that precede them is the inclusion of a towed array and variable depth sonar system. The inclusion of these systems indicates a focus on anti-submarine operations. China begin inaugurating its Type 056 Corvettes in 2012, and is building variants of the corvette for export. Early customers include Bangladesh, Thailand, and Nigeria.
> 
> As analysts, including _The Diplomat_‘s Robert Farley, have noted, anti-submarine warfare shot up the list of priorities for the PLAN over the last 24 months. In fact, one of the main tells of the PLAN’s “blue water” ambition is seen in its bid to bolster its ASW capabilities — coastal navies generally invest less into ASW capabilities compared to their expeditionary counterparts, who may find themselves on far-flung missions facing variable threats, including submarines. China’s focus on anti-access/area-denial systems was primarily intended to secure an asymmetric advantage for the PLA over a foe with greater conventional offensive strength (such as the United States).
> 
> With its new ASW focus, the PLAN is gearing up to offset threats from non-nuclear attack submarines in the East and South China Seas. Southeast Asia, for example, is currently undergoing what some have called a “proliferation” phase where submarine fleets are growing across the board. Vietnam, a claimant state to the Spratly Islands, is in the process of incorporating Russian diesel-electric improved _Kilo_-class submarines into its navy, posing a potential threat to China (see: “Vietnam’s China Challenge: Making Asymmetric Deterrence Work“). Submarines are seen as a worthwhile investment for smaller states fearing the prospect of a more assertive Chinese navy and coast guard. In reckoning with a South China Sea that is growing increasingly crowded with Chinese grey- and white-hull vessels, submarines are a stealthy and capable option.
> 
> Beyond the Type 056 ASW variant, China’s ASW capabilities are limited to its Y-8 maritime patrol aircraft and underwater acoustic sensors. The latter are primarily restricted to coastal use (though China’s South China Sea construction spree could lead to an expansion of its acoustic sensors into the Spratlys and Paracels, improving its anti-submarine capabilities)."




Fair analysis, I also asked @powastick about tech specs of the mentioned littoral mission ships to be purchased. Likely to be type-056 variant, well let's see how things unfold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

I have a feeling the new boats would be a enlarged variant of Azmat class FAC that China sold to Pakistan.

LMS is just a fancy name for coastal patrol boats. Malaysia's current fleet of 16 FAC/ patrol boats are practically at the end of their service lives after around 40 years in service.

The urgent need for modern patrol boats/ LMS is felt especially at the sea border between Malaysia's Sabah and Philippines's Mindanao.

Malaysia already have a relatively new Kedah class OPV fleet of 6 ships, so there is no reason to added another type of OPV/ corvette, especially TOT was included in Kedah class OPV purchase. I don't think Malaysia would add another 18 (as some rumour stated) corvettes.

Kedah Class OPV is a 1850 tonnes variant of MEKO 100 corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Thanks to the strong support by our locally Chinese Malaysians .. so, China corporates prefer to place their regional office in KL . For them ... Malaysia is a part of the Great China ..._
_------_
*Huawei opens regional office in Malaysia*

KUALA LUMPUR -- China's Huawei Technologies on Wednesday opened regional headquarters in Kuala Lumpur, taking advantage of Malaysia's information and communications technology push to reach customers in the southern Pacific region.
Huawei's 15-million-ringgit ($3.6 million )Customer Solution Integration and Innovation Exper ience Centre will aggregate over 120 reference applications and services across the world, and implement plans to establish cloud storage, internet of things and big data labs in the next three years.
"To accelerate Malaysia's digital transformation, we need to focus on cross industry partnerships to deliver the right skills, solutions and infrastructure," said Abraham Liu, Huawei Malaysia CEO.
Huawei has been appointed adviser to the Malaysian government's plan to train professionals in information and communication technology in local colleges. Huawei says it will train 300 students yearly at the regional center, which was officiated by Prime Minister Najib Razak.
"It is estimated that a 20% increase in ICT investment will result in 1% of gross domestic product growth of a country," Najib said in a speech. "For Malaysia, the figure is even higher at around 1.4%."
Malaysia is setting up a digital free trade zone to lure foreign investment into ICT by dishing out incentives and working visas. Najib said the country needed to tap the expertise of global companies in the digital economy to realize Malaysia's goal of achieving a high-income nation by 2020.
"Indeed we have much to learn from the advances that China has made in growing and developing its own internet technology space," said Najib, pointing to Alibaba Group, Tencent Holdings and Baidu Inc. for their rapid growth in recent years.
Guangdong-based Huawei, which has been in Malaysia for 15 years, provides both hardware and software services.

http://asia.nikkei.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

lcloo said:


> I have a feeling the new boats would be a enlarged variant of Azmat class FAC that China sold to Pakistan.



Azmat class is equipped with eight C-802 anti-ship cruise missiles and although way smaller than C13Bs or any other 056 class variant at 550 tons has some potent armament. However it is a green water vessel and not meant to patrol anything other than coastal waters. The equivalent in the Bangladesh Navy is the 'Durjoy' (Invincible) class at 650 tons.

Littoral Mission vessels may mean larger vessels of 1300-1800 tons, similar to Kedah class but with more firepower. The US response to the Chinese 056 littoral class was the 'Freedom' class which is in another category as far as module flexibility and motive capabilities. Freedom class routinely takes part in CARAT exercises with Brunei and Malaysia Navies.



> LMS is just a fancy name for coastal patrol boats. Malaysia's current fleet of 16 FAC/ patrol boats are practically at the end of their service lives after around 40 years in service.



True.



> The urgent need for modern patrol boats/ LMS is felt especially at the sea border between Malaysia's Sabah and Philippines's Mindanao.



The Philippines is not fielding very potent vessels in that area AFAIK. But this may change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Bilal9 said:


> The Philippines is not fielding very potent vessels in that area AFAIK. But this may change.



That is why we need to have more modern patrol boats in this area, the pirates and Abu Sayyaf from Mindanao are worse than those in Somali. And the Sulu insurgents from Southern Philippines can infiltrate into Malaysia again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

lcloo said:


> That is why we need to have more modern patrol boats in this area, the pirates and Abu Sayyaf from Mindanao are worse than those in Somali. And the Sulu insurgents from Southern Philippines can infiltrate into Malaysia again.



Correct on all counts....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Malaysian PM aims 'new heights' in bilateral relations for China visit*

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak has stated his commitment to develop Malaysia's "strong and stable" relations with China, saying he intends to ensure that "it continuously improves and reaches new heights."

In an exclusive interview ahead of his official visit to China starting on Monday, Najib said he regards China "as a true friend and a strategic partner" and the relationship between Malaysia and China has "created benefits not just for the people of our two nations but also for regional stability and harmony."

"It is a relationship I am personally committed to; not just as the Prime Minister of Malaysia, but also as the son of Tun Razak -- our former Prime Minister who first established diplomatic relations with China 42 years ago," he said in written responses.

Reiterating that the relationship between the two "has entered a special phase," Najib said he could not agree more with Chinese President Xi Jinping, who compared China's relations with Malaysia "as being as close as lips are to teeth" and Premier Li Keqiang, who recognized Malaysia as a "good neighbor, good partner and a good friend."

Recalling the achievements in bilateral cooperation since 2013, when the bilateral relations was upgraded to "Comprehensive Strategic Partnership," Najib listed a series of major infrastructure projects in railways, real estate and energy, the opening of a campus by China's Xiamen University in Malaysia and an increasing number of Chinese tourists arriving in Malaysia, which he hoped could reach two million by the end of the year.

He highlighted "military cooperation," saying it has "hit new heights in recent years." Aside from the joint military training exercises in 2015 between Chinese and Malaysian armed forces, Najib revealed that that the two countries will be finalizing "the first significant defense deal" during his trip.

He also noted that "a number of new agreements and understandings in various fields ranging from economy and defense to education and innovation" will be signed during the visit.

Najib, who is about to embark on his third official visit to China since he assumed office in 2009, played down the impact of a sluggish global economy, saying trade relations between the two countries, having reached over US$100 billion in 2013, will continue to grow.

Aside from a number of opportunities to do business with China, including energy and infrastructure, Najib noted that Malaysia has "welcomed significant investment from China" in innovation and technology.

He said Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei's expanding presence in Malaysia symbolizes "the confidence that leading Chinese companies have in our economy."

Najib commended the China-proposed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, saying he believes "the bank can join the ranks of the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank as a powerful platform to assist developing countries achieve greater growth and development."

Najib also welcomed the "Belt and Road" Initiative, saying there are "clear synergies" between the initiative and Malaysia's national transformation plan, which he put forward at the 2017 Budget speech earlier this month.

*On issues of security challenges faced by Malaysia and China, Najib said both countries have agreed to further strengthen cooperation in the areas of law enforcement, security and defense, including friendly visits and security consultation in between respective law enforcement, security and defense agencies.

Najib said he is also committed to increase cooperation between the two sides in joint exercises and personnel training.

He noted that the "community of common destiny" idea, proposed by Chinese President Xi Jinping, reflects that China is intended to ensure a peaceful neighboring environment, which is crucial for the region's continued growth and stability.*

During the trip, Najib will meet Chinese President Xi Jinping, Premier Li Keqiang and top legislator Zhang Dejiang, according to a spokesman from China's Foreign Ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh' Shadhinota class corvette (C13B) retains most of the sensor and weapon systems found on board Chinese Navy Type 056 corvettes:

» 4x C-803 (export version of YJ-83) Anti-ship missiles (2 launchers with 2 missiles each)
» 1x FL-3000N (export version of AJK-10 / HQ-10) Surface to air missile launcher (8x missiles)
» 1x H/PJ-26 76mm main gun (similar to Russian AK-176)
» 2x H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode (auto/manual) remote controlled naval turret

The Bangladesh Navy corvette will be fitted with one Type 730 CIWS and two Type 3200 ASW rocket launchers which will replace the two triple torpedo launchers.

The ship uses SharpEye I-Band (X-band) and E/F-band (S-band) radars from Kelvin Hughes with MantaDigital tactical display software. 

These radars are used for surface search and navigation purposes and can be used for helicopter control and recovery. 

The low peak transmission power of these radars reduces the probability of intercept by ESM systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Malaysia only bought a gunship for their Littoral mission Vessels, although they will be wired for missile placement if any need in near future dictates them to put those missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Malaysia will sign a contract with China for a railway tomorrow. The project known as ECRL cost MYR 55 billion, roughly USD 13 billion . And is expected to be completed in 2022.
*
*

*Malaysia-China menterai perjanjian projek ECRL esok*

Bernama
| October 31, 2016

Pembiayaan ditawarkan China sangat kompetitif dengan kadar rendah berbanding pasaran antarabangsa, selain tempoh pembayaran balik yang panjang iaitu selama 20 tahun.







BEIJING: Malaysia dan China akan menandatangani Perjanjian Rangka Kerja Pembiayaan dan Kontrak Kejuruteraan, Pemerolehan, Pembinaan (EPC) Laluan Kereta Api Pantai Timur (ECRL), esok.

Ketua Setiausaha Perbendaharaan Tan Sri Irwan Serigar Abdullah berkata, jika pembiayaan projek RM55 bilion itu dimuktamadkan menjelang akhir tahun, rel berkembar baharu yang menghubungkan Pelabuhan Klang, Selangor ke Tumpat, Kelantan itu akan bermula tahun depan.

Beliau berkata kesan limpahan projek kereta api itu bukan sahaja dari segi mengurangkan kos pengangkutan antara Pantai Barat dan Pantai Timur Semenanjung, malah turut dapat mengurangkan harga barangan di Pantai Timur, memendekkan masa perjalanan serta menjadi pemangkin ekonomi dalam merangsang pertumbuhan bandar-bandar kecil di sepanjang laluan.

Projek itu juga akan membantu mewujudkan lebih banyak peluang pekerjaan dan perniagaan, terutama dalam kalangan penduduk luar bandar, katanya kepada media Malaysia selepas menyambut ketibaan Perdana Menteri Datuk Seri Najib Razak di sini pada Isnin untuk lawatan rasmi 6 hari ke China.

Irwan Siregar berkata walaupun perjanjian itu belum dimuktamadkan, namun pembiayaan yang ditawarkan oleh China sangat kompetitif dengan kadar rendah berbanding pasaran antarabangsa, selain tempoh pembayaran balik yang panjang iaitu selama 20 tahun.

Beliau berkata projek itu sangat penting kepada Malaysia, dan tidak boleh ditangguhkan memandangkan ia bukan sahaja merangsang pembangunan industri pengangkutan negara, malah membantu mempercepatkan pertumbuhan bandar-bandar kecil di sepanjang laluan.

Projek itu juga akan membantu proses pemindahan teknologi dalam industri kereta api, katanya.

“Pembangunan kereta api kini merupakan perkara penting, dan Malaysia perlu bertindak untuk mendapatkan teknologi dan sistem baharu pembangunan kereta api,” katanya.

Ditanya mengenai kawasan akan dibangunkan dahulu, Irwan Siregar berkata projek itu akan dibangunkan secara berperingkat, dengan fasa pertama dari Pelabuhan Klang – Gombak – Dungun *( lcloo : finally, a rail connection between KL to my home town),* Terengganu dan fasa kedua dari Dungun ke Tumpat.

Mengenai fasa yang akan dimulakan, beliau berkata “ia bergantung kepada yang mana senang untuk dibangunkan”, katanya.

Beliau juga yakin isu pengambilan tanah tidak akan menimbulkan masalah untuk projek ECRL.

Dalam pembentangan Bajet 2017, perdana menteri mengumumkan pelaksanaan projek itu secara berfasa, melibatkan laluan dari Pelabuhan Klang, ITT Gombak, Bentong, Mentakab, Kuantan, Kemaman, Kerteh, Kuala Terengganu, Kota Bharu dan berakhir di Tumpat.

Pembinaan ECRL berkenaan dijangka bermula tahun depan dan siap pada 2022, dengan anggaran kasar kos RM55 bilion.

Sementara itu, menyentuh mengenai perjumpaan Najib dan Jack Ma, pengasas dan pengerusi eksekutif Alibaba Group yang merupakan usahawan terkenal, terutama dalam e-perniagaan atau perniagaan berasaskan Internet, Irwan Siregar berkata ia merupakan antara usaha Malaysia untuk mempelajari ekonomi digital daripada China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Four LMS, not 18 as rumoured, so this might turn up to be variant of 056 instead of Azmat class.




Tuesday, 1 November 2016 | MYT 9:34 PM

*Najib: Malaysia-China defence deal a landmark decision *
by ho wah foon






Najib (behind,L) and Li behind,R) attend a signing ceremony at the Great Hall of the People, in Beijing, China, 01 November 2016. The Malaysian Prime Minister is in China for an official visit. - EPA.



BEIJING: The Malaysian Government's two-year defence deal with China to buy and build four littoral mission ships is a "landmark" decision, says Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak.

"The contract value is to be worked out based on (the ships') specifications, but this agreement on cooperation could be extended," he said on Tuesday.

"I call this a landmark decision because before this, we had not bought such vessels from China," said Najib at a press conference after holding bilateral talks with Chinese Premier Li Keqiang.

The deal was one of 14 memoranda of understanding (MOU) signed at the Great Hall of The People here after the two leaders successfully held "friendly and fruitful" bilateral talks.



Najib also said China had agreed to grant soft loans to Malaysia for the construction of the East Coast Rail Line, estimated to coat RM55bil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Tue Nov 1, 2016 | 9:57am EDT
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-malaysia-idUSKBN12W3WF

By Sue-Lin Wong | BEIJING

Malaysia has agreed to buy four Chinese naval vessels and pledged with Beijing to handle South China Sea disputes bilaterally, a Chinese official said on Tuesday, in what could be China's latest counter to U.S. influence in the region.

*The vessels are known as littoral mission ships, small craft that operate close to shore. Two will be built in China and two in Malaysia*, Malaysian state media reported after a meeting between Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and his visiting counterpart Prime Minister Najib Razak.

Last week, Malaysia's defense ministry said in a posting on social media that the country would sign a contract to purchase patrol vessels from China during Najib's week-long visit that began on Sunday, but the post was later removed.

The move marks Malaysia's first significant defense deal with China at a time of rising tension in the South China Sea.

"Leaders of the two sides agreed to further advance the proper settlement of the South China Sea issue with dialogue through a bilateral channel," Chinese Vice Foreign Minister Liu Zhenmin told reporters at Beijing's Great Hall of the People where Li and Najib met.

"Obviously the launching of naval cooperation between the two sides is significant for our bilateral ties. It's a reflection of the very high level, mutual political trust between our two countries," Liu said.

He gave no other details on the deal.

*Littoral mission ships can be equipped with a helicopter flight deck and carry missiles. They are primarily used for coastal security, maritime patrol and surveillance, but can also be deployed for disaster relief and search and rescue operations. *

China claims most of the South China Sea as its territory. But Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have rival claims to parts of the waterway, which commands strategic sea lanes which carry some $5 trillion worth of trade a year.

Najib's visit follows that of Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte, who announced the country's "separation" from the United States and signed a raft of memoranda of understanding for Chinese investment in the country.

The push to strengthen China ties comes after July lawsuits filed by the U.S. Justice Department implicating Najib in a money-laundering scandal. Najib has denied any wrongdoing and said Malaysia will cooperate in the international investigations.

"I think there's a mischaracterisation here. There's no such thing as using our financial muscle to improve ties," Liu said in response to a reporter's question on the issue.


Both nations also signed deals for collaboration to build rail projects in Malaysia, which included the 55 billion ringgit ($13.2 billion) East Coast Rail Line.

Najib told Malaysian state news agency Bernama that both countries had made a historic achievement by signing 14 agreements totaling 143.64 billion ringgit ($34.4 billion).


Malaysia's Prime Minister Najib Razak and China's Premier Li Keqiang attend a welcoming ceremony at the Great Hall of the People, in Beijing, China, November 1, 2016. REUTERS/Jason Lee




Malaysia's Prime Minister Najib Razak and China's Premier Li Keqiang inspect honour guards during a welcoming ceremony at the Great Hall of the People, in Beijing, China, November 1, 2016. REUTERS/Jason Lee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

that smells like malaysian pm is telling usa not to pursue the 1mdb scandal?


----------



## 艹艹艹




----------



## MacanJawa

kuge said:


> that smells like malaysian pm is telling usa not to pursue the 1mdb scandal?



maybe like philipine after duterte kill drug dealer policy get heavy criticized
china now get malay and phil
china 2 - USA 0


----------



## CountStrike

*Indo Defence 2016: PT PAL signs MoU with Boustead to build Malaysian Navy ship in Indonesia*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Jakarta* - IHS Jane's Navy International
02 November 2016






The MRSS will be based on a 150 m design by PT PAL that will be modified, according to the Royal Malaysian Navy's requirements. Source: IHS/Patrick Allen
*Key Points*

PT PAL and Boustead Naval Shipyard have agreed to collaborate on a possible multirole support ship contract
Agreement may see the Royal Malaysian Navy's first LPD-like ship being constructed in Indonesia
Indonesian state-owned shipbuilder PT PAL has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) to construct Malaysia's first multirole support ship (MRSS) in Indonesia.

The MOU was signed on 2 November at the Indo Defence 2016 exhibition in Jakarta, and paves the way for PT PAL to work on its first-ever project for a Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) vessel, if the contract is awarded to BNS.

Managing Director of BNS, Ahmad Ramli Moh Nor, who signed the MOU on behalf of the Malaysian company, described the agreement as a historic moment between the two countries, which were not known to have collaborated on any major naval platforms prior to the possible MRSS project.

According to specifications provided by PT PAL, its basic design for the landing platform dock (LPD)-like MRSS features an overall length of about 150 m, an overall beam of about 24 m, and a draught of 6 m. The platform has been designed with a top speed of about 18 kt, a cruising speed of about 15 kt, and an endurance of about 30 days.

The ship can be armed with a 76 mm naval gun, and a number of 12.7 mm machine gun positions.

However, an official from PT who spoke to _IHS Jane's_ on 2 November at Indo Defence stressed that talks with the RMN and BNS are still ongoing, and a final configuration based on the service's requirements will only be available at a later date.

One of the RMN's requirements is that the ship must be able to accommodate two helicopters on the flight deck, in addition to two helicopters in the hangar, said PT PAL, who added that this may mean extending the platform's length to about 163 m.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(346 of 413 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

*Business News*

Home > Business > Business News

Friday, 4 November 2016 | MYT 9:53 PM



* Boustead group to supply four mission ships to the Navy *
by m. hafidz mahpar






Boustead's concept model of the littoral combat ships ordered by the Defence Ministry earlier.



KUALA LUMPUR: Boustead Holdings Bhd's subsidiary Boustead Naval Shipyard Sdn Bhd (BN Shipyard) has received a non-binding letter of intent for the supply of four littoral mission ships for the Royal Malaysian Navy.

In a filing with Bursa Malaysia on Friday, the conglomerate said the 82% owned subsidiary received the letter from the Defence Ministry on Oct 26. Boustead did not disclose the contract’s value.

On Tuesday, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak announced that Malaysia would buy four littoral (close to shore) mission ships from China for the Malaysian Navy, two of which would be built in China and the other two in Malaysia.

Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein said the following day that construction of the ships would be a joint venture between BN Shipyard and China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Co Ltd.sement

The ships are said to be a fast and agile type designed for various operations close to shore. The first ship is expected to be completed within 24 months of the contract signing.

Hishammuddin was reported as saying that the allocation for the purchase was off-Budget, meaning that funding would come from the Malaysian Navy through savings achieved by its 15-5 Armada Transformation Programme.

This is a landmark purchase, as it marks the first time that Malaysia is buying military equipment from China.

In April, it was reported that the Malaysian Navy expected to buy 18 littoral mission ships to strengthen the country’s maritime security.

Besides the mission ships, the Navy will also receive six new littoral combat ships built by BN Shipyard, and worth RM9bil, between 2019 and 2023.

Boustead said it would make further necessary announcements on the project in due course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Based on above spesification... our LCS is "better" than PKR10515 ..... But, it is still below of Singapore's Formidable Class ...
-------------------

*China successfully plot Singapore into recession*
By admin -November 3, 2016

http://statestimesreview.com/2016/11/03/china-successfully-plot-singapore-into-recession/

According to an in-depth international politics talk show, China is the main reason behind Singapore’s recession today and the plot started from as far back as 10 years ago.

Below is a translation of the key points covered by the talk show:

_Host A: Recent quarterly figures GDP revealed that Singapore’s economy has seen a fall of 4.1%, and Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong said “our economy will eventually turned for the better”. What he exactly mean is that Singapore’s situation is seriously dire, and when will the economy turn for the better – nobody knows. _

_At a recent dialogue, a university student questioned Lee Hsien Loong “will I still have a future in Singapore? Will we still have good jobs? Why did the Singapore economy suddenly turned for the worst?” 

This has to do with China’s One-Belt One-Road policy and Malaysia is a key player in this policy. In recent years, China has been heavily investing in neighbouring state Johor Bahru’s infrastructures – seaport, airport and even now the railway system.

This also means Singapore’s status as a seaport country has been replaced by Shanghai. This year, Singapore’s transport volume is only 80% of Shanghai. Also, China no longer pass their sea goods via Singapore and has instead passed them to neighbouring countries like Malaysia and Indonesia.

China even adopted the Shenzhen-strategy, by uplifting the infrastructure of Johor Bahru to compete with Singapore. Here is the question: Why did China painstakingly plan to act against Singapore?_

*Introduction to other guests – Host A summarise again, introduce guest speaker B*

_Guest speaker B: This could be a coincidence, but this coincides with the death of Lee Kuan Yew. When Lee Kuan Yew passed away, Singapore’s economy start collapsing. From May 2015, Singapore’s key sectors have been declining. Retail, finance, logistics – every sector is faced with direction competition from China.



_

Host A: *China seems to be gloating at Singapore’s failure at the moment. *

_Guest speaker B: This is the strategy. China wants to take over as the leader of South East Asia countries, and the ASEAN leader has always been taken by Singapore. So China wants to take down Singapore and take over South East Asia. Singapore claims to be a Chinese society however Singapore leans towards US and UK. In such circumstances, even Philippines bowed down. If China can take Singapore down, it means US no longer have any allies in South East Asia. Taking Singapore down means taking out the US presence in South East Asia. _

Host A: Here are some images of popular shopping district Orchard Road. It used to be a very popular shopping district but the malls are now empty.

Guest speaker B: This is a major change because Orchard Road is Singapore’s key shopping district. However, now there is no crowd like before. Even shoppers are also not buying from these retail outlets. Everywhere is under construction but nobody knows if there any new shops after construction.

Host A: So now, let’s focus what did China do over the years.

_Guest speaker B: Singapore is now US’s only partner and the only knight in the South East Asia region. The plot to take down Singapore took 10 years. First let’s cover sea trade logistics, let’s focus on the greater geography. China and Thailand are building the Kra Canal. When that is built, there is no need for ships to pass by the Malacca Straits. Singapore’s sea port will collapse. _

_Look at this graph of Singapore’s container volume versus Shanghai. Over the years, Singapore and Shanghai has been competing closely with each other. But from 2014 and 2015, Singapore went into recession while Shanghai continue to prosper. This is how the trading volume of Singapore became only 80% of Shanghai’s._

Host A: *China also has a port alliance with Malaysia and Indonesia. China now invest heavily in Johor Bahru to kick Singapore out just like it is doing now with Shenzhen to kick Hongkong away.*

_Guest speaker B: This is the ShenJun-strategy – make Shenzhen prosperous and Hongkong will be replaced. This is why China is investing in the Johor Bahru’s Iskandar Special Economic Region. Johor Bahru has always felt inferior to Singapore because it was “unluckily” located geographically. In 2006, Malaysia started the Iskandar Economic Region.

However China did not invest in the Iskandar region initially. It is only a few years later when China start pumping funds into the region and Johor Bahru starts to think about replacing Singapore. The total invested funds amounted to $40 billion. Therefore, it is only a matter of time Johor Bahru becomes the former Shenzhen. Johor Bahru even set up a number of tax-free zones to compete with Singapore.

Then, China only invested in the manufacturing sector of Malaysia. Excluding property, the amount was $13.6 billion and created 20,000 jobs. China even planned to send their citizens as migrants to Malaysia – literally creating Shenzhen. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Malaysia's Najib risks backlash at home after deals with China*
| Mon Nov 7, 2016 | 12:38am EST | Reuters





Malaysia's Prime Minister Najib Razak attends a meeting with China's Premier Li Keqiang at the Great Hall of the People, in Beijing, China, November 1, 2016. REUTERS/Jason Lee/File Photo

By Joseph Sipalan | KUALA LUMPUR

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak is facing grumblings back home that he is "selling off" his country after returning from China with about $34 billion worth of deals, which could help lift the economy ahead of elections.

The concerns emerge from a deep-seated distrust of the Chinese among Malaysia's Malay-Muslim majority, who form the support base for the ruling United Malay National Organisation (UMNO).

Najib was quick to dismiss the concerns after concluding his six-day visit to China.

"Some have scaremongered that Malaysia is being sold off. This is absurd and absolutely false," Najib said in a statement on Friday, insisting the projects will be owned and run by Malaysians.

The deals include Malaysia's first significant defense deal with China, an agreement to buy four Chinese naval vessels.

Najib's visit followed that of Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte, who announced his country's "separation" from the United States and signed agreements and loan pledges worth an estimated $24 billion with Beijing.

UMNO leaders expect Najib to brief them soon so the party can start allaying any fears about China's rising influence in Malaysia, said Shahidan Kassim, a senior member of the party's supreme council and a federal minister.

"All of this has its pros and cons, but in UMNO we must have a policy statement on this," he told Reuters.


*ETHNICITY AND RELIGION*

Ethnicity and religion are sensitive issues in Malaysia, where Muslim Malays form a little over 50 percent of the population of 31 million. Ethnic Chinese make up about 25 percent and ethnic Indians about 7 percent.

Malaysia's ethnic Chinese have long been a scapegoat for the Malay community, with UMNO leaders pointing to ethnic Chinese economic dominance to unite Malays and keep a firm grip on political power.

Last year, ethnic ties became strained under the weight of two opposing demonstrations largely split along racial lines. A 'Malay pride' rally blocked off Chinatown in Kuala Lumpur in a show of strength following an anti-government rally dominated by Malaysian-Chinese. Najib's government summoned China's ambassador over his remarks ahead of the "Malay pride' rally.

Clashes are expected again this year as thousands of anti-government demonstrators plan to protest in Kuala Lumpur on Nov. 19, calling for Najib to resign over the money-laundering scandal linked to Malaysian state investment fund, One Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB).

A member of UMNO's policy-making Supreme Council, Irmohizam Ibrahim, said Najib's deals with China have stoked concerns among party leaders.

"We're expecting the prime minister to address these issues at our next Supreme Council meeting," Irmohizam told Reuters.

"We will then need to go down and explain to the grassroots that ... the deals are purely for the economy and trade," said Irmohizam, who also serves as Najib's strategic director in the party.

Malaysia's opposition is questioning the China agreements but for different reasons, saying it is tilting the country toward Beijing.

"Malaysia's economic dependence on any single nation is unreasonable and will affect the country's freedom and geo-political strategy and foreign policy," jailed opposition leader Anwar Ibrahim said in a statement issued from prison.


*"GOLDEN JEWELRY"*

Najib is planning elections in the second half of 2017, a government source has told Reuters.

The investments from China could help the prime minister pump-prime Malaysia's economy before then. A 2017 national budget Najib announced last month calls for only a modest spending rise, amid a continuing slump in commodity prices.

Senior UMNO leaders and urban Malays, however, are uncomfortable that Chinese money will drive the development of strategic assets, according to James Chin, director at the University of Tasmania's Asia Institute.

Chin says the Malay elite welcomes Chinese investment in purely commercial deals such as property purchases, but are more wary about agreements such as a 55 billion ringgit ($13.11 billion) deal for the Chinese to develop a rail network.

"The problem with these deals is that they are seen as selling the country's golden jewelry," Chin said.

Ties between Malaysia and China reached a high point last December when Beijing came to Najib's rescue with a $2.3 billion deal to buy 1MDB assets, helping ease concerns over its mounting debt.

Relations with Washington became strained after the U.S. Department of Justice filed lawsuits in July implicating the prime minister in the money-laundering probe at 1MDB, the advisory board of which Najib chaired until recently.


*SHIFTING POSITIONS*

China and Malaysia agreed to enhance naval cooperation, after sealing the deal to buy four Littoral Mission ships, fast patrol vessels that can be equipped with a helicopter flight deck and carry missiles.

Malaysia, along with three other members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) - the Philippines, Vietnam and Brunei - are among the countries contesting territorial claims with China over the South China Sea. China claims nearly the entire body of water as its territory.

Najib said last month the disputes should be resolved through dialogue with Beijing.

Duterte during his visit persuaded the Chinese to let Philippine fishermen operate around a disputed shoal, before declaring his unhappiness with Washington over its criticism of his lethal antidrug campaign.

ASEAN, meanwhile, has struggled to come up with a unified position on the South China Sea disputes at its meetings.

"ASEAN will not go away... but increasingly the idea of the multilateral track will be downgraded as now we see a swing from two key claimants to a more bilateral approach," said Euan Graham, director of the international security program at the Lowy Institute, a Sydney-based think-tank.


(Editing by Praveen Menon and Bill Tarrant)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysian economic report by OECD (November 2016)*

http://www.oecd.org/eco/surveys/economic-survey-malaysia.htm

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Wed Nov 16, 2016 | 4:54am EST
*Japan gives Malaysia two patrol boats*
Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak (L) shakes hands with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe at the end of their joint news conference at Abe's official residence in Tokyo, Japan November 16, 2016. REUTERS/Kimimasa Mayama/Pool




















http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-malaysia-idUSKBN13B0X4

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said on Wednesday that Tokyo will give Malaysia two patrol boats, a move that visiting Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak welcomed as an aid to promoting stability in the South China Sea.

Najib arrived in Japan on Tuesday on a visit that comes just weeks after he was in China on a six-day visit in which he agreed to buy four Chinese patrol boats in his nation's first significant defense deal with China.

"Today's agreement - Japan is willing to hand over two decommissioned patrol vessels to our maritime enforcement agency - shows the nature of our relationship is now broad-based," Najib said.


Malaysia, along with three other members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) - the Philippines, Vietnam and Brunei - are among the countries contesting territorial claims with China over the South China Sea. China claims nearly the entire body of water as its territory.

Najib said talks with Abe touched on this issue, adding: "Malaysia continues to play its part to ensure the South China Sea will be an area of peace and stability, without which we cannot achieve prosperity."

Discussions also included the planned high-speed rail link between Singapore and the Malaysian capital of Kuala Lumpur, set to be built by 2026 and with the two neighbors set to finalize a bilateral agreement in December.

Japan has expressed interest in the project, and Najib said he had assured Abe that the bidding process would be conducted in a fair and transparent way.

(Reporting by Elaine Lies; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rondo.royal2

*Scavengers hurt diving industry*




_British battleships HMS Repulse (above) and HMS Prince of Wales are among the ships sunk during World War II near Pulau Tioman being illegally scavenged for scrap metal by boats from outside Malaysia._PHOTO: POPPERFOTO/GETTY IMAGES

THE future of recreational wreck diving appears bleak with the damage caused to shipwrecks by illegal salvage operators, who cannibalise sunken wrecks on the seabed off Pulau Tioman, Pahang. 

Efforts must be made to preserve the shipwrecks, which comprised warships, submarines, super tankers and freighters, in Malaysian waters, urged the diving fraternity. 

B&J Diving Centre Sdn Bhd managing director Zainal Rahman Karim said it was a shame that sunken ships with a historical significance were disappearing.

He said the country’s underwater sites that had heritage value drew a large number of tourists, who would go on liveaboard diving cruises and day-trip explorations to such sites. 

_*“It is bad news when divers say shipwrecks in Malaysia are being blown apart.*_

_* “The popularity of the sites is declining. How would the survivors feel when they hear that the ships they served on during World War 2 are being torn apart?” *_

He said the HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse Survivors Association and the next of kin of those who died in the war were concerned about the damage to the sunken ships.

He said they hoped that the authorities would act swiftly to stop the further demolition of the shipwrecks. 

“The shipwrecks are big attractions and an icon for technical diving enthusiasts.

” Zainal, better known as Ben among those in the diving community, said although the sites of the HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse wrecks were referred to as “war graves”,

they were not legally war graves. He said the activities of illegal salvage operators were uncovered when they looted several sunken Japanese ships off Penang and in the Straits of Malacca last year. 

*He said the scavengers then moved their operations to the South China Sea and Java Sea off Indonesia, following reports of their activities.*

“If all shipwrecks with a historical significance are protected, no one can remove anything from the country’s seabed. Our concern is that the sunken ships will be removed within the next few years.

” Zainal, who has more than 25 years of diving experience, said scavengers had removed the massive propellers of HMS Repulse and HMS Prince of Wales. He said each propeller blade was worth more than SG$25,000 (RM77,000). 

He said the salvage operators ran as syndicates and had a proper understanding of the location of each sunken ship. 

“The syndicates include dive crew and crane operators, who would take up any job as long as they are promised lucrative returns.

” Zainal said the explosives used to blow up the sunken ships posed a threat to marine life. 

The director of a Singapore-based diving company, David Liu, said he had, on numerous occasions, tried to curb illegal scavenging.

“I am prepared to work with the authorities to find a solution to the problem.

” He said he had risked his life to preserve shipwrecks by taking divers to the site of HMS Repulse to place memorial flags. 

However, he was caught by Malaysian authorities during a diving trip this year and consequently, spent 29 hours in detention.

Liu said British families visited the sites every year to perform simple rituals, such as laying flowers, cleaning the Union Jack flag and conducting services in memory of their loved ones, who had served as crewmen on board the ships.

Read More : new straits time online


----------



## UMNOPutra

rondo.royal2 said:


> *Scavengers hurt diving industry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _British battleships HMS Repulse (above) and HMS Prince of Wales are among the ships sunk during World War II near Pulau Tioman being illegally scavenged for scrap metal by boats from outside Malaysia._PHOTO: POPPERFOTO/GETTY IMAGES
> 
> THE future of recreational wreck diving appears bleak with the damage caused to shipwrecks by illegal salvage operators, who cannibalise sunken wrecks on the seabed off Pulau Tioman, Pahang.
> 
> Efforts must be made to preserve the shipwrecks, which comprised warships, submarines, super tankers and freighters, in Malaysian waters, urged the diving fraternity.
> 
> B&J Diving Centre Sdn Bhd managing director Zainal Rahman Karim said it was a shame that sunken ships with a historical significance were disappearing.
> 
> He said the country’s underwater sites that had heritage value drew a large number of tourists, who would go on liveaboard diving cruises and day-trip explorations to such sites.
> 
> _*“It is bad news when divers say shipwrecks in Malaysia are being blown apart.*_
> 
> _* “The popularity of the sites is declining. How would the survivors feel when they hear that the ships they served on during World War 2 are being torn apart?” *_
> 
> He said the HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse Survivors Association and the next of kin of those who died in the war were concerned about the damage to the sunken ships.
> 
> He said they hoped that the authorities would act swiftly to stop the further demolition of the shipwrecks.
> 
> “The shipwrecks are big attractions and an icon for technical diving enthusiasts.
> 
> ” Zainal, better known as Ben among those in the diving community, said although the sites of the HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse wrecks were referred to as “war graves”,
> 
> they were not legally war graves. He said the activities of illegal salvage operators were uncovered when they looted several sunken Japanese ships off Penang and in the Straits of Malacca last year.
> 
> *He said the scavengers then moved their operations to the South China Sea and Java Sea off Indonesia, following reports of their activities.*
> 
> “If all shipwrecks with a historical significance are protected, no one can remove anything from the country’s seabed. Our concern is that the sunken ships will be removed within the next few years.
> 
> ” Zainal, who has more than 25 years of diving experience, said scavengers had removed the massive propellers of HMS Repulse and HMS Prince of Wales. He said each propeller blade was worth more than SG$25,000 (RM77,000).
> 
> He said the salvage operators ran as syndicates and had a proper understanding of the location of each sunken ship.
> 
> “The syndicates include dive crew and crane operators, who would take up any job as long as they are promised lucrative returns.
> 
> ” Zainal said the explosives used to blow up the sunken ships posed a threat to marine life.
> 
> The director of a Singapore-based diving company, David Liu, said he had, on numerous occasions, tried to curb illegal scavenging.
> 
> “I am prepared to work with the authorities to find a solution to the problem.
> 
> ” He said he had risked his life to preserve shipwrecks by taking divers to the site of HMS Repulse to place memorial flags.
> 
> However, he was caught by Malaysian authorities during a diving trip this year and consequently, spent 29 hours in detention.
> 
> Liu said British families visited the sites every year to perform simple rituals, such as laying flowers, cleaning the Union Jack flag and conducting services in memory of their loved ones, who had served as crewmen on board the ships.
> 
> Read More : new straits time online



We have to be more alert to Indos .. if not .. they can steal the shipwrecks ... as they did in Java Sea....


----------



## rondo.royal2

^^^
you can write a title " scavengers hurt diving industry " on google search ,hasilnya berita dari new straits time ..oct 26 2015 aka berita tahun kemarin .

So..
British battleships HMS Repulse (above) and HMS Prince of Wales are among the ships sunk during World War II near Pulau Tioman being illegally scavenged for scrap metal by boats from outside Malaysia... The scavengers then moved their operations to the java sea .

we have to be more alertness to malaysia .. If not ..they can steal shipwrecks ..their operations to the sunda strait.. Banda sea..bali sea.. Makassar strait.. flores sea.. Arafura sea..celebes sea..halmahera sea etc

As they did in near pulau tioman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rondo.royal2

according to new straits time " by boats from outside malaysia " it seems like cover up the crimes committed by scavengers in malaysia. 

even according to new straits time with a title "illegal divers strip ship sunk in ww2 for scrap " that the boat operators are mostly from vietnam and thailand 


FYI
The new straits time is english language newspaper..which is controlled by media prima bhd .. A company owned by najib's ruling united malays national organisation (UMNO).. Always faced some curbs on free expression.

It shows that "new straits time " has been used by UMNO and the government to wage their propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

$100 Billion Chinese-Made City Near Singapore 'Scares the Hell Out of Everybody'
*Planeloads of buyers fly in as condos rise from the sea*
November 22, 2016
 Pooja Thakur Mahrotri 
 En Han Choong 
Share on FacebookShare on Twitter

Share on LinkedInShare on RedditShare on Google+Share on TwitterShare on WhatsApp




Photographer: Ore Huiying/Bloomberg


Scale models of Country Garden's Forest City project on display in Johor Bahru, Malaysia.

The landscaped lawns and flowering shrubs of Country Garden Holdings Co.’s huge property showroom in southern Malaysia end abruptly at a small wire fence. Beyond, a desert of dirt stretches into the distance, filled with cranes and piling towers that the Chinese developer is using to build a $100 billion city in the sea.

While Chinese home buyers have sent prices soaring from Vancouver to Sydney, in this corner of Southeast Asia it’s China’s developers that are swamping the market, pushing prices lower with a glut of hundreds of thousands of new homes. They’re betting that the city of Johor Bahru, bordering Singapore, will eventually become the next Shenzhen.

“These Chinese players build by the thousands at one go, and they scare the hell out of everybody,” said Siva Shanker, head of investments at Axis-REIT Managers Bhd. and a former president of the Malaysian Institute of Estate Agents. “God only knows who is going to buy all these units, and when it’s completed, the bigger question is, who is going to stay in them?”

The Chinese companies have come to Malaysia as growth in many of their home cities is slowing, forcing some of the world’s biggest builders to look abroad to keep erecting the giant residential complexes that sprouted across China during the boom years. They found a prime spot in this special economic zone, three times the size of Singapore, on the southern tip of the Asian mainland.





The Forest City project will span four artificial islands.
Photographer: Ore Huiying/Bloomberg
The scale of the projects is dizzying. Country Garden’s Forest City, on four artificial islands, will house 700,000 people on an area four times the size of New York’s Central Park. It will have office towers, parks, hotels, shopping malls and an international school, all draped with greenery. Construction began in February and about 8,000 apartments have been sold, the company said.

It’s the biggest of about 60 projects in the Iskandar Malaysia zone around Johor Bahru, known as JB, that could add more than half-a-million homes. The influx has contributed to a drop of almost one-third in the value of residential sales in the state last year, with some developers offering discounts of 20 percent or more. Average resale prices per square foot for high-rise flats in JB fell 10 percent last year, according to property consultant CH Williams Talhar & Wong.

Country Garden, which has partnered with the investment arm of Johor state, launched another waterfront project down the coast in 2013 called Danga Bay, where it has sold all 9,539 apartments. China state-owned Greenland Group is building office towers, apartments and shops on 128 acres in Tebrau, about 20 minutes from the city center. Guangzhou R&F Properties Co. has begun construction on the first phase of Princess Cove, with about 3,000 homes.

Country Garden said in an e-mail it was “optimistic on the outlook of Forest City” because of the region’s growing economy and location next to Singapore. R&F didn’t respond to questions about the effects of so many new units and Greenland declined to comment.




*Singapore Draw*

“The Chinese are attracted by lower prices and the proximity to Singapore,” said Alice Tan, Singapore-based head of consultancy and research at real-estate brokers Knight Frank LLP. “It remains to be seen if the upcoming supply of homes can be absorbed in the next five years.”

The influx of Chinese competition has affected local developers like UEM Sunrise Bhd., Sunway Bhd. and SP Setia Bhd., who have been building projects around JB for years as part of a government plan to promote the area. First-half profit slumped 58 percent at UEM, the largest landowner in JB.





A decade ago, Malaysia decided to leverage Singapore’s success by building the Iskandar zone across the causeway that connects the two countries. It was modeled on Shenzhen, the neighbor of Hong Kong that grew from a fishing village to a city of 10 million people in three decades. Malaysian sovereign fund Khazanah Nasional Bhd. unveiled a 20-year plan in 2006 that required a total investment of 383 billion ringgit ($87 billion).

Singapore’s high costs and property prices encouraged some companies to relocate to Iskandar, while JB’s shopping malls and amusement parks have become a favorite for day-tripping Singaporeans. In the old city center, young Malaysians hang out in cafes and ice cream parlors on hipster street Jalan Dhoby, where the inflow of new money is refurbishing the colonial-era shophouses. 

Outside the city, swathes of palm-oil plantations separate isolated gated developments like Horizon Hills, a 1,200-acre township with an 18-hole golf course.





“The Chinese developers see this as an opportunity. A lot of them say Iskandar is just like Shenzhen was 10 years ago,” said Jonathan Lo, manager of valuations at CH Williams Talhar & Wong, a property broker based in Johor Bahru. “Overseas investors coming to Malaysia is a new phenomenon so it’s hard to predict.”

Construction soon outpaced demand. To sell the hundreds of new units being built every month, some companies took to flying in planeloads of potential buyers from China, prompting low-cost carrier AirAsia Bhd. to start direct flights in May connecting JB with the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou.

On the first such flight, 150 of the 180 seats were taken by a subsidized tour group organized by Country Garden. Almost half of them ended up buying a residence, the developer said in an e-mail.


stewardesses.

The visitors filed into a vast sales gallery where agents explained the enormity of the project using a replica of the finished town, with model buildings as tall as people. They viewed show flats with marble floors and golden-trimmed furniture, dined on a buffet spread and were encouraged to sign on the spot. A two-bedroom apartment cost as little as 1.25 million yuan ($181,400), about one-fifth of the price of a similar-sized private apartment in central Singapore.

But JB is not Shenzhen. The billions poured into the economic zone in southern Guangdong in the 1980s and 1990s by Hong Kong and Taiwanese firms was soon dwarfed by Chinese investment as factories sprang up all along China’s coast.

In Malaysia, investment growth is slowing, slipping to 2 percent year on year in the third quarter, from more than 6 percent in the previous quarter. The value of residential sales in Malaysia fell almost 11 percent last year, while in Johor the drop was 32 percent, according to government data.

“I am very concerned because the market is joined at the hip, if Johor goes down, the rest of Malaysia would follow,” said Shanker, at Axis-REIT Managers, who estimates that about half the units in Iskandar may remain empty. “If the developers stop building today, I think it would take 10 years for the condos to fill up the current supply. But they won’t stop.”








Ongoing construction of the Country Garden Danga Bay project.
Photographer: Ore Huiying/Bloomberg
*Property Pipeline*

Developers have a pipeline of more than 350,000 private homes planned or under construction in Johor state, according to data from Malaysia’s National Property Information Centre. That’s more than all the privately built homes in Singapore. Forest City could add another 160,000 over its 30-year construction period, according to Bloomberg estimates, based on the projected population.

“Land is plentiful and cheap,” said Alan Cheong, senior director of research & consultancy at Savills Singapore. “But buyers don’t understand how real estate values play out when there is no shortage of land.”

The developers haven’t been helped by government measures designed to prevent overseas investors pushing up prices. In 2014, Malaysia doubled the minimum price of homes that foreigners can buy to 1 million ringgit, and raised capital gains tax to as much as 30 per cent for most properties resold by foreigners within five years.

The stream of new developments has scared away some investors, pushing developers to concentrate more on finding families who will live in the apartments, said Lo at CH Williams. Profit margins have fallen to around 20 percent, from 30 percent when land was cheap a few years ago, according to his firm.





Ongoing construction of the Tropicana Corp's Danga Bay project.
Photographer: Ore Huiying/Bloomberg
Singapore billionaire Peter Lim’s Rowsley Ltd. said last year it will no longer build homes in Iskandar and will instead turn its Vantage Bay site into a healthcare and wellness center.

“The Chinese players have deep financial resources and are building residential projects ahead of demand,” Ho Kiam Kheong, managing director of real estate at Rowsley said in an interview. “If we do residential in Iskandar, we would be only a drop in the ocean. We can’t compete with them on such a large scale.”

UEM Group Bhd., the biggest landowner in Iskandar, is selling plots to manufacturers to boost economic activity in the area.


“The market is joined at the hip, if Johor goes down, the rest of Malaysia would follow”







A Country Gardens ad outside the sales gallery.
Photographer: Ore Huiying/Bloomberg
“Industries are the queen bee,” creating jobs and wealth for local residents, said Chief Executive Officer Izzaddin Idris. “That will bring a demand for the houses we are building.”

U.S.-based chocolate maker Hershey Co. is among those building a plant in Iskandar, joining tenants such as amusement park Legoland Malaysia and Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios—a franchise of the U.K.-based movie studio.

Meanwhile, sales reps sell a Utopian dream—a city of the future with smart, leafy buildings and offices full of happy, rich residents.

“It will take a while for all the parts to fall into place: infrastructure, manufacturing, education, healthcare and growth in population,” said Ho at Rowsley. “But I have no doubt it will happen eventually.”

—With assistance from Emma Dong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Most of Chinese soldiers are from PLA Hong Kong Garrison special force, including a nine female combat team. This is the first time PLA Hong Kong garrison has gone overseas for exercise. English code for this exercise is Peace and Friendship 2016.

Home > News
*Joint military exercise to enhance collaboration, disaster relief*
2016-11-23 13:45

​



Zulkifeli (front R) shaking hands with Fang Fenghui as Ambassador Huang (front L) looks on, after the opening of China-Malaysia joint military exercise. Photo courtesy: Sin Chew Daily

DENGKIL, Nov 22 (Sin Chew Daily) -- Armed forces chief General Tan Sri Zulkifeli Mohd Zin said Exercise Aman Youyi 2016, the joint military exercise between China and Malaysia, would focus on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, and both countries would enhance bilateral military collaboration transcending politics, religion and race.

Zulkifeli said during the opening of Exercise Aman Youyi 2016 today that humanitarian assistance and disaster relief were essential since a total of 160 disaster cases took place in Asia Pacific last year, causing 16,000 deaths and loss amounting to US$45.1 billion, adding that all countries would need to strengthen their operations in this area.

"Such friendly joint military exercise will help enhance synchronization with all countries on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations. It will also help increase awareness.

"We believe while disasters bring casualties and damages, aid relief provided by countries are a reflection of humanitarian spirit."

Among those attending the ceremony were Fang Fenghui, a member of China's Central Military Commission (CMC) and chief of the Joint Staff Department under the CMC, and Huang Huikang, China's Ambassador to Malaysia.

Zulkifeli said the joint military exercise which started in 2014, had entered its third year and that Malaysia and China had succeeded in consolidating ties through military cooperation.

He also thanked the Royal Thai armed forces for sending ten representatives as observers and, hoped in future Thailand would send its troops to participate in the joint military exercise.

Exercise Aman Youyi 2016 is held from November 21 to 25 at Paya Wetlands Park in Dengkil, Selangor.

215 soldiers from Malaysia armed forces and 195 from China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) are taking part in the exercise.

During the five-day exercise, Malaysia armed forces will demonstrate jungle survival, tracking mission and hand-to-hand combat skills while the PLA will demonstrate short range shooting and hand-to-hand combat skills.

Both countries will also exchange information and share their experiences in humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

APMM (Agensi penguatkuasaan maritim Malaysia) aka Malaysian maritime enforcement agency Special Task and Rescue posted up these pics. They seem to be using Sig 553s. They’re equipped with the Team Wendy Exfil Ballistic helmet and the Smith Elite OTW goggles which were provided by Cresdo, the company Irfan works for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

KD Kedah will be decommissioned soon by TLDM ... it would be "good" if we can give it free to TNI-AL or PH as our support to modernize their "poor" navies ...


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> KD Kedah will be decommissioned soon by TLDM ... it would be "good" if we can give it free to TNI-AL or PH as our support to modernize their "poor" navies ...


Yeah, sure thing, bud....

Our navy will be more than pleased to make it a combat training target...


----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> Yeah, sure thing, bud....
> 
> Our navy will be more than pleased to make it a combat training target...




Don't forget the fact .. Our TUDM transferred and gave free 12 units of F86 Sabre to your TNI-AU in early 1970 as our appreciation for you to help us to "clean" communist guerilla /fighters in our border in Kalimantan ...

So .. No wonder if we can also give KD Kedah free to TNI-AL as our appreciation to your kindness to give a very beautiful Sipadan and Ligitan islands to us....and hopely .... also other part of your Kalimantan .such as like Ambalat Block, Sebatik island and many others..... As far as we know .. almost 4 million of your people (legally or illegally) currently are very happy to live in Malaysia or to live as Malaysians ..


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Don't forget the fact .. Our TUDM transferred and gave free 12 units of F86 Sabre to your TNI-AU in early 1970 as our appreciation for you to help us to "clean" communist guerilla /fighters in our border in Kalimantan ...
> 
> So .. No wonder if we can also give KD Kedah free to TNI-AL as our appreciation to your kindness to give a very beautiful Sipadan and Ligitan islands to us....and hopely .... also other part of your Kalimantan .such as like Ambalat Block, Sebatik island and many others..... As far as we know .. your people are very happy to live as Malaysians there ..



Ah, how sweet of you people have did to us....


----------



## UMNOPutra

_The Malay Supremacy ... This is a destiny os "second and third class citizen" of Chinese in Malaysia ....._
-------
*War cemeteries should be accorded highest respect, not vandalised: MACVA*

KUALA LUMPUR: War cemeteries should be accorded the highest respect and not vandalised, the Malaysian Army Chinese Veterans Association (MACVA) said today.

"A war cemetery is the final resting place for war heroes who gave their lives for the liberation and sovereignty of the country.

"Therefore, it must be treated with utmost respect by every citizen of the country," said the association's committee member for public relations Capt (rtd) Dr Wong Ang Peng.

He described the vandalisation of war cemeteries as "most distasteful and akin to cultural meltdown displaying disparaging disrespect".

He was commenting on a news report that several tombstones at the Taiping War Cemetery, where remains of World War II soldiers were buried, had been broken into and vandalised recently.

"We in MACVA are very disappointed with the vandalisation since being veterans, we can appreciate how these heroes gave their utmost, their life for others to live in peace while not forgetting those who lost their limbs and being incapacitated in defending the sovereignty of the country," he said.

He said the public must realise that every war hero and veteran had served the King and Country with pride and valour.

"Thus a war cemetery is likened to a national heritage, a piece of national history.

"MACVA hopes the relevant authority would do all it can within its power to apprehend the culprits and mete out commensurable punishment to deter future incidents of such vandalisation," he added.

http://www.thesundaily.my/news/2120325


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Never Before Seen Video Of Black Hawk Down *


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> KD Kedah will be decommissioned soon by TLDM ... it would be "good" if we can give it free to TNI-AL or PH as our support to modernize their "poor" navies ...



Nah, your navy is already poor enough with that little number of toys. that is why Malay starts sucking up to the chinese. Well after all, that is what Malays are good at, sucking up to more supreme countries.



Zarvan said:


> APMM (Agensi penguatkuasaan maritim Malaysia) aka Malaysian maritime enforcement agency Special Task and Rescue posted up these pics. They seem to be using Sig 553s. They’re equipped with the Team Wendy Exfil Ballistic helmet and the Smith Elite OTW goggles which were provided by Cresdo, the company Irfan works for.



Lol good pose and clean equipment, the malays are good at keeping their equipment unused. Special force at what? Lol



Hindustani78 said:


> Wed Nov 16, 2016 | 4:54am EST
> *Japan gives Malaysia two patrol boats*
> Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak (L) shakes hands with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe at the end of their joint news conference at Abe's official residence in Tokyo, Japan November 16, 2016. REUTERS/Kimimasa Mayama/Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-malaysia-idUSKBN13B0X4
> 
> Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said on Wednesday that Tokyo will give Malaysia two patrol boats, a move that visiting Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak welcomed as an aid to promoting stability in the South China Sea.
> 
> Najib arrived in Japan on Tuesday on a visit that comes just weeks after he was in China on a six-day visit in which he agreed to buy four Chinese patrol boats in his nation's first significant defense deal with China.
> 
> "Today's agreement - Japan is willing to hand over two decommissioned patrol vessels to our maritime enforcement agency - shows the nature of our relationship is now broad-based," Najib said.
> 
> 
> Malaysia, along with three other members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) - the Philippines, Vietnam and Brunei - are among the countries contesting territorial claims with China over the South China Sea. China claims nearly the entire body of water as its territory.
> 
> Najib said talks with Abe touched on this issue, adding: "Malaysia continues to play its part to ensure the South China Sea will be an area of peace and stability, without which we cannot achieve prosperity."
> 
> Discussions also included the planned high-speed rail link between Singapore and the Malaysian capital of Kuala Lumpur, set to be built by 2026 and with the two neighbors set to finalize a bilateral agreement in December.
> 
> Japan has expressed interest in the project, and Najib said he had assured Abe that the bidding process would be conducted in a fair and transparent way.
> 
> (Reporting by Elaine Lies; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)



@UMNOPutra Lol you suckin up to the japanese now?


----------



## papacita

Funny coming from a country that got 15% defence budget cut in a year. I mean it's not even funny anymore, the whole country is a joke now.


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Hope ... The Moslem Malays can be "enlightened" their live with this new cardinal ... and ....There will be no "Racial Unity" in Malaysia ,,, no other that "Allah" is only God for Islam and/or Malays.. .._..
---------




Catholics in Malaysia today celebrated the appointment of the country's first cardinal in a ceremony at the St John's Cathedral in Kuala Lumpur.
Amid a climate of perceived growing Islamisation and racial polarisation members of the church hoped cardinal Anthony Soter Fernandez would help foster better unity among Malaysians.

"I hope he can strengthen the spirit in Malaysia so that all races can come together," Caroline Tan told _Malaysiakini_ when met after the special Sunday ma

Read more: https://www.malaysiakini.com/news/368569#ixzz4VBjvPnG4


----------



## nufix

This is by far the most boring thread. Yo @UMNOPutra


UMNOPutra said:


> _Hope ... The Moslem Malays can be "enlightened" their live with this new cardinal ... and ....There will be no "Racial Unity" in Malaysia ,,, no other that "Allah" is only God for Islam and/or Malays.. .._..
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholics in Malaysia today celebrated the appointment of the country's first cardinal in a ceremony at the St John's Cathedral in Kuala Lumpur.
> Amid a climate of perceived growing Islamisation and racial polarisation members of the church hoped cardinal Anthony Soter Fernandez would help foster better unity among Malaysians.
> 
> "I hope he can strengthen the spirit in Malaysia so that all races can come together," Caroline Tan told _Malaysiakini_ when met after the special Sunday ma
> 
> Read more: https://www.malaysiakini.com/news/368569#ixzz4VBjvPnG4



Is this even something to brag on? Malaysia is racist to the core, there is no fixing for it


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysian passport rated fifth most powerful in the world*
Sunday, 22 January 2017 | MYT 10:46 AM
by victoria brown

PETALING JAYA: A Malaysian passport has visa-free access to 117 countries, making it the fifth most powerful passport in the world in Arton Capital's Passport Index.

Malaysia was ranked fifth alongside Ireland, Canada and New Zealand, with a shared accumulative Visa-Free Score (VFS) of 154.

Malaysian passport holders can enjoy visa-free access to 117 countries and visa on arrival privileges for 37 countries.

The VFS is calculated based on visa-free and visa on arrival privileges. The higher VFS score, the better global mobility the passport holder enjoys.

The number one most powerful passport in the world is Germany, with a VFS score of 158.


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Malaysia is the most dangerous place for Chinese ..... After MH370 ... bow ,,, missing boat..._
------
Sunday, 29 January 2017 | MYT 10:19 AM
*Boat with 31 including 28 China tourists missing off Sabah island*

KOTA KINABALU: A search is under way for 31 people including 28 tourists from China after the vessel they were in was reported missing while on a journey from here to Pulau Mengalum on Saturday, the first day of Chinese New Year.

A Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) official said the catamaran with the tourists, a skipper and two crewmen had departed from a jetty in Tanjung Aru at about 9am to Pulau Mengalum, about 30km west of Kota Kinabalu.

The catamaran owner alerted authorities on Saturday night that it had not reached the island more than 12 hours later.

The official said a search and rescue effort has been mounted involving an area of some 400 sq miles involving MMEA as well as navy vessels.

According to the MMEA, a search and rescue mission using patrol boat Kilat 36, was mounted at 10.15pm. 

Two more vessels - patrol boat Kilat 39 and a ship, KM Berani - joined the operation.

Other agencies involved in the mission include the Royal Malaysian Navy, which despatched its ship KD Ganas, and the Marine Operations Force (MOF).

Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017...ye6owg5TCcfT.99

update

Sunday, 29 January 2017 | MYT 2:54 PM
*Skipper of missing boat found, search ongoing for China tourists*

KOTA KINABALU: The skipper of the catamaran reported missing on Saturday has been found.

Fishermen found the skipper near Pulau Tiga, off Kuala Penyu, at about 2pm on Sunday, according to maritime sources.

The search for the 28 China tourists and two other crew members is ongoing.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017...jyHHIhIGByQE.99


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> _Malaysia is the most dangerous place for Chinese ..... After MH370 ... bow ,,, missing boat..._
> ------
> Sunday, 29 January 2017 | MYT 10:19 AM
> *Boat with 31 including 28 China tourists missing off Sabah island*
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: A search is under way for 31 people including 28 tourists from China after the vessel they were in was reported missing while on a journey from here to Pulau Mengalum on Saturday, the first day of Chinese New Year.
> 
> A Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) official said the catamaran with the tourists, a skipper and two crewmen had departed from a jetty in Tanjung Aru at about 9am to Pulau Mengalum, about 30km west of Kota Kinabalu.
> 
> The catamaran owner alerted authorities on Saturday night that it had not reached the island more than 12 hours later.
> 
> The official said a search and rescue effort has been mounted involving an area of some 400 sq miles involving MMEA as well as navy vessels.
> 
> According to the MMEA, a search and rescue mission using patrol boat Kilat 36, was mounted at 10.15pm.
> 
> Two more vessels - patrol boat Kilat 39 and a ship, KM Berani - joined the operation.
> 
> Other agencies involved in the mission include the Royal Malaysian Navy, which despatched its ship KD Ganas, and the Marine Operations Force (MOF).
> 
> Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017...ye6owg5TCcfT.99
> 
> update
> 
> Sunday, 29 January 2017 | MYT 2:54 PM
> *Skipper of missing boat found, search ongoing for China tourists*
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: The skipper of the catamaran reported missing on Saturday has been found.
> 
> Fishermen found the skipper near Pulau Tiga, off Kuala Penyu, at about 2pm on Sunday, according to maritime sources.
> 
> The search for the 28 China tourists and two other crew members is ongoing.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017...jyHHIhIGByQE.99


Now I'm sure as hell you ain't even Malaysian.


----------



## initial_d

GraveDigger388 said:


> Now I'm sure as hell you ain't even Malaysian.


He's probably chinese singaporean or chinese ethnic indonesian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

initial_d said:


> He's probably chinese singaporean or chinese ethnic indonesian


or maybe not a Chinesse


----------



## GraveDigger388

initial_d said:


> He's probably chinese singaporean or chinese ethnic indonesian


Whatever the hell he is, it ain't funny to crack a joke -let alone a pathethic one- about such unfortunate event..


----------



## UMNOPutra

_For "Ultra nationalist" of Indonesia Raya ... you can also do this legal action to ICJ if you still did not satisfy on their decision re. Sipadan and Ligitan . As I said before ... This is a "civilized" way to solve the problem ... ...... Not like this ..._
-----------
*Malaysia files application for revision of ICJ's Pulau Batu Puteh decision*

PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia has filed an application for revision of the International Court of Justice (ICJ)'s judgment over Pulau Batu Puteh (Pedra Branca), Middle Rocks and South Ledge.

Attorney-General Tan Sri Mohamed Apandi Ali (pic) said in a statement the application was filed on Thursday.

"The application, which was filed at the International Court of Justice, The Hague, was made by Malaysia upon the discovery of some fact of such a nature as to be a decisive factor, which fact was, when the judgment was given, unknown to the court and also to Malaysia as the party claiming revision.

He said Malaysia's application for a revision of the judgment was a continuation of the process embarked on May 9, 2003 by both Malaysia and Singapore, when both nations agreed to submit the dispute pertaining to sovereignty over Pulau Batu Puteh (Pedra Branca), Middle Rocks and South Ledge to the ICJ (the "Special Agreement").

On May 23, 2008, the ICJ ruled that Singapore had sovereignty over Pulau Batu Puteh while Malaysia owned Middle Rocks, and South Ledge belonged to the state in whose territorial waters it is located.

Pulau Batu Puteh is located 7.7 nautical miles off the coast of Johor's Tanjung Penyusuh. - Bernama

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017/02/03/malaysia-files-revision-over-icj-decision/


----------



## powastick

GraveDigger388 said:


> Now I'm sure as hell you ain't even Malaysian.


He is. A Malay belonging to the far right. I'm not surprise.


----------



## lcloo

powastick said:


> He is. A Malay belonging to the far right. I'm not surprise.


 Namanya UMNO punya putra, apa lagi. Such behaviour is a norm among them.


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://en.vietnamplus.vn/malaysia-t...g-centre-in-china-to-lure-visitors/107839.vnp
*Malaysia to set up visa processing centre in China to lure visitors*

VNASUNDAY, FEBRUARY 26, 2017 - 17:59:00PRINT




Malaysia's capital city of Kuala Lumpur (Source: internet)
*
KualaLumpur (VNA)*– The Malaysian government has decided to open a visa processing centre in Xiamen city, Fujian province, China, to attract at least one million tourists from this Chinese province this year.

Malaysia’s national news agency Bernama quoted Deputy Prime Minister Ahmad Zahid Hamidi assaying on February 25 that he will direct the Department of Immigration and related agencies to operate the centre.

Healso warned strict punishment of cases abusing the centre to harm the national security and social harmony of Malaysia.

The government is willing to provide a special budget to encourage tour guides to take up language courses to welcome visitors from China, India and emerging markets in Eastern Europe.

President of the Malaysian Inbound Tourism Association (MITA) Uzaidi Udanis said the influx of tourists from Fujian will help the government to achieve its target of four million tourists from China this year.-VNA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Sunday, 5 March 2017

* Malaysia declares N. Korean envoy as ‘persona non grata’ *
by mergawati zulfakar, farik zolkepli, qishin tariq, jo timbuong, neville spykerman, androyce tan


KUALA LUMPUR: North Korean Ambassador Kang Chol, who has accused Malaysia of colluding with foreign powers in the murder of Kim Jong-nam, must leave the country within 48 hours.

Kang Chol, who was summoned to Wisma Putra at 6pm yesterday, failed to turn up.

And in a turn of events, the ministry sent a diplomatic note to the embassy at about 9.30pm to inform the North Korean government that Kang Chol had been declared _persona non grata_.

Kang Chol has to leave by tomorrow.



In a statement, Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Anifah Aman said the Malaysian Government had demanded a written apology from North Korea for the ambassador’s recent accusations against the country over Jong-nam’s assassination at KLIA2.

That demand, he said, had been made during a meeting between Wisma Putra officials and the North Korean high-level delegation on Tuesday.

“The officials, led by deputy secretary-general for bilateral affairs Raja Nurshirwan Zainal Abidin, met the delegation headed by Kim Song on Tuesday.

“The delegation was informed that should there be no response by 10pm that day, the Malaysian Government would take measures to best protect its interest.



image: http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...4a0c666748d3bb0665a7e214fc67.ashx?h=375&w=600






Here you go: A North Korean Embassy official (left) accepting a letter from Muhammad Haidas Muhammad Sharif Song, an assistant secretary of the Malaysian Foreign Ministry’s East Asia Division, at the North Korean Embassy in Bukit Damansara.
“Almost four days have passed.

“No apology has been made and neither has there been any indication that one is forthcoming.

“For this reason, the Ambassador has been declared _persona non grata_,” said Anifah.

_Persona non grata_, in Latin, means one who has been declared so by the receiving state and barred from entering or remaining in the country.

It is the most serious form of disapproval that the country can apply to foreign diplomats and is often used to express displeasure at the conduct or policies of the sending state.

In his statement, Anifah also gave details leading to the move.

He said he had instructed his officers to summon Kang Chol, but neither the ambassador nor the embassy’s senior officials came to Wisma Putra.

“For this reason, the ministry – via a diplomatic note sent to the embassy this evening – informed the North Korea government that His Excellency Mr Kang Chol is declared _persona non grata_ by the Malaysian Government.

“He is expected to leave Malaysia within 48 hours from the scheduled time of the meeting, which is 6pm on March 4 (yesterday).”

Malaysia, vowed the minister, would strongly act against any insult made against it or any attempt to tarnish its reputation.

“It should be recalled that the ambassador has alleged that the conduct of the investigation into the death of a North Korean citizen on Feb 13 indicates that the Malaysian Government had something to hide and that it colluded with outside powers to defame his country,” he said.

However, recent events, including the release of North Korean Ri Jong-chol due to the lack of evidence, was proof that the investigation was carried out in an impartial, fair and transparent manner, said Anifah.

This, he added, as “befits a country that practises the rule of law”.

Kang Chol, 64, began his diplomatic career as an assistant officer in the Middle East Department of North Korea’s Foreign Ministry.

His previous postings were in Somalia and Ethiopia and he had also served as the ministry’s director-general of administrative affairs.

Kang Chol, an alumnus of the Pyongyang University of Foreign Language (1972-73) and Somalia National University (1973-76), has two children.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...voy-as-persona-non-grata/#ZwLxCysYyYeJUIGz.99


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysian universities excel in latest QS Subject Rankings*






*Overall Malaysia have :*

- 3 subjects in World's Top 30. They are University of Malaya's Electrical Engineering (at 23rd) and Development Studies (at 26th); and Taylor's University's Hospitality & Leisure Management (at 29th).
- 11 subjects in World's Top 50. 
- 52 subjects in World's Top 100
- in World University Rankings by Faculty, Engineering & Technology faculty of University Malaya rank 35th in world rank.
- 19 Malaysian universities are included in this year’s QS World University Rankings by Subject which have world class subject education quality
- University Malaya is the best performing Malaysian university in this ranking with five subjects in the top 50 and 19 subjects in the top 100.

A noticeable improvement in almost all Malaysian university from public university to private university. This is the first time a Malaysian Private university (without any government support) to have a subject in World's Top 50. 

Also all these does not include 10+ foreign universities which set their campus in Malaysia which half of them are in World Top 200 Universities Ranking 2015/2016 ranking.

*10 International University's branch campuses operating in Malaysia.* 

1. University of Nottingham (UK) [*rank 70 worldwide*]
2. University of Southhampton (UK) [*rank 81 worldwide*]
3. University of Reading (UK) [*rank 156 worldwide*]
4. Heriot-Watt University (UK) [rank 318 worldwide]
5. Newcastle University (UK) [*rank 162 worldwide*]
6. Swinburne University of Technology (Australia) [rank 501-550 worldwide]
7. Monash University (Australia) [*rank 67 worldwide*]
8. Curtin University (Australia) [rank 284 worldwide]
9. Xiamen University (China) [rank 401-410 worldwide]
10. Raffles University Iskandar (RUI) (Singapore)

Also the new one *Asia School of Business (ASB)* partnership with *MIT Sloan School of Management (MIT Sloan) * (one of the world top business school) belongs to Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT). Also Kuala Lumpur is now ranked among the 50 best student cities in the world (KL ranks 41 worldwide), according to the QS Best Student Cities rankings.

Compare to all ASEAN countries ... Malaysia is still NO 1 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Thursday, 9 March 2017 | MYT 10:22 PM

* Source: North Korea's global spy network active in Malaysia *





The North Korean flag seen past the barbed-wire fenced wall of the North Korean embassy in Kuala Lumpur. - AFP

KUALA LUMPUR: As Malaysia and North Korea are attempting to solve their diplomatic spat, attention is now focused on the presence of more than 1,000 North Korean citizens in Malaysia.

The assassination of Kim Jong-nam, the estranged half-brother of North Korean leader Kim Jong-un, at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport 2 (KLIA2) three weeks ago, has sparked the interest of many over Pyongyang's intelligence operations in Malaysia.

Masquerading behind careers of various fields, a source told Bernama that the presence of the North Koreans in the country was all planned in order to form an organised intelligence network.

He said it is not difficult to understand why many of them work as information technology (IT) specialists and masquerading behind local companies in Cyberjaya – to help them gather information and data.

"These are not ordinary people because they are specially trained before being selected by the regime to work abroad.

"While sponsored by local companies, their presence in Malaysia is not just to work but also (to function) as trained spies," said the source.

These group of people are part of approximately 100,000 North Koreans working overseas worldwide and are valuable "resources" to the regime as they are also sending their hard-earned money to their home country.

In fact, it is said that every member of North Korean families abroad are required to report to their embassies on a monthly basis and will be forced to undergo "debriefing" before they return to their society.

It is also learnt that in addition to the IT field, North Koreans are also active in iron ore mining in Sarawak and as partners to Malaysian businessmen.

"They are trying to export Malaysian products to North Korea and vice versa even though they are aware of the restrictions imposed by the United Nations (UN) on their country," said the source.

The source also said it was now a practice for employers to pay the salaries of the North Koreans directly to their embassy here, while the employees would only receive a living allowance.

"The embassy usually takes the money out of Malaysia in the form of cash because they cannot make online transactions due to UN restrictions on Pyongyang.

"They will carry bags containing money and get cleared by airport security using diplomatic privileges," said the sources.

Questions that arise are why there are so many North Koreans working in the IT sector and how did the republic produce so many of them?

The source said the answers could be found on _Hackread_, a Milan-based online news portal.

The portal revealed that an IT unit, known as Bureau 121, which was set up by the regime comprised an elite group of well-trained hackers to perform the duties of cyber espionage and cyber crime.

Bernama check found a series of interview between the news portal and Prof Kim Heung Kwang, a North Korean who managed to escape to South Korea in 2004.

In the interview, Heung-Kwang admitted he had taught the Computer Science subject in the republic to the elite group of hackers for 20 years.

The academician also said only those who worked for Bureau 121 were allowed Internet access or to leave the country.

However, the source said active intelligence agents could not escape monitoring by Malaysian authorities.

"All the intelligence services in the region are aware of this and their covert operations are being intensified round-the-clock to monitor the activities by North Korea," the source added. – Bernama


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...twork-active-in-malaysia/#yhQssF7zGtIp6FDo.99


----------



## UMNOPutra

_It is interesting that Airbus prefer to invest in Malaysia .. not in Indonesia WHY?_*
-----
Airbus work value in Malaysia to hit above US$500mil*




“Made in Malaysia” parts are used on the entire Airbus civil aircraft product line.

KUALA LUMPUR: The value of Airbus work undertaken in Malaysia is set to increase by 25% to over US$500mil (RM2.36bil) by 2021, from US$400mil (RM1.89bil) now.

The increase would come on the back of higher production rate for aircraft types worked on by suppliers such as Composites Technology Research Malaysia Sdn Bhd, Spirit Aerospace and Celestica.

This also included growth from local joint ventures including that of maintenance, repair and overhaul firm, Sepang Aircraft Engineering Sdn Bhd.

“We are committed to growing our presence in the coming years. (The work value), except for China, is by far the biggest procurement in Asia and it will only grow as our production is growing,” Fabrice Bregier, president of Airbus Commercial Aircraft, told a press conference in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday.

“This is a recognition of the high quality of work undertaken by Malaysian companies and workers, the country’s competitive cost base and its expertise in the aerospace engineering sector,” he said.

The majority of the aeronautical supply chain in Malaysia works for Airbus “and we are proud of its growth.”

“Made in Malaysia” parts fly on the entire Airbus civil aircraft product line (the A320 family, A330neo, A350 XWB, and A380), as well as, the A400M military airlifter and the H130 helicopter. 

http://www.thestar.com.my/business/b...ove-us$500mil/


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## UMNOPutra

*The Best Commando of Anti Missile of Malaysia.*...


----------



## MarveL

*Malaysian women rank 7th most likely to access **** on mobile*






PETALING JAYA: Women in Malaysia are the seventh most likely in the world to use a mobile device to access ****, according to a report by pornography site Pornhub.

According to the report, which was released on March 7, 84% of Malaysian women who browse on Pornhub used a mobile device.

Worldwide, it was South African women who used mobile devices the most to view ****, with 91% of women doing so. The United States was second on the list with 89% of women and in third was Britain at 86%.

Meanwhile, only 66% of Malaysian men accessed **** in this manner.

Only two other South-East Asian countries were listed in the report, with Indonesia trailing behind Malaysia in 11th place with 80% of its women using mobile devices, followed by Thailand in 13th place with 79%.

It was noted that in Thailand, women were 38% more likely to access the **** site on mobile than men.

http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017/03/15/mobile-devices-****-malaysia/~/media/408bdad1f10a4852b29753933e1736d4.ashx?h=577&w=560
I
t is believed that Pornhub identifies women users based on demographic data from Google Analytics.

"Currently, about 72% of worldwide traffic to Pornhub comes from smartphones and tablets. But mobile use is actually much higher with women than men.

"As of February 2017, nearly 80% of female traffic comes from mobile, compared to about 69% for men," read the report.

Of the female traffic, 71% came from smartphones, 8% from tablets and 21% from desktop computers.

The report added that women were 34% less likely to use a desktop than men.

It also noted that the largest proportion of female smartphone users on the site were millennials, aged between 18 and 34 years old. Smartphone usage dropped with an increase in age.


http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017/03/15/mobile-devices-****-malaysia/


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Outdated air force leaves Malaysia vulnerable, says retired brig-gen*
Robin Augustin
March 17, 2017

Mohd Arshad Raji comments on a report of how budget cuts have affected the RMAF.

PETALING JAYA: A retired brigadier-general has launched a tirade against the government in the wake of a report that budget cuts are preventing the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) from getting new fighter jets, helicopters and maritime patrol craft.

Speaking to FMT, Mohd Arshad Raji said the government’s inability to maintain the integrity of the armed forces gave a clear sign that the nation was “in trouble”.

“In modern warfare, the air force plays a vital role,” he said. “When air superiority is lost, the land battle becomes worthless.

“The Malaysian Armed Forces’ preoccupation in times of peace is to train for war. War tactics and techniques are highly dynamic. Any new innovation or invention in the weapons system demands new operational tactics and techniques.”

He said upgrades and the acquisition of new assets were essential to keeping the RMAF abreast with the region’s other air forces.

A nation with obsolete and outdated air force assets would be exposed to aerial threats from potential enemies, he added.

DefenseNews reported yesterday that major procurement programmes for the Malaysian Armed Forces had mostly been put on hold. It said this meant that “badly needed” fighters, trainers, helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft would unlikely be acquired by the RMAF in the short to medium term.

With more kidnappings taking place off Sabah and Sarawak, the RMAF recently moved a squadron of BAE Hawk 108/208 light attack aircraft to East Malaysia.

Concerns have been expressed that the thinning of resources comes amid threats arising from lawlessness in the southern Philippines and China’s aggressive stance on issues over disputed islands in the South China Sea.

The government allocated RM15.1 billion to the Defence Ministry under Budget 2017. Of this, RM1.8 billion is for asset maintenance. DefenseNews noted that the 2017 allocation represented a 13% drop from 2016’s budget.

http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com ... s-retired-brig-gen/


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> PETALING JAYA: A retired brigadier-general has launched a tirade against the government in the wake of a report that budget cuts are preventing the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) from getting new fighter jets, helicopters and maritime patrol craft.
> 
> Speaking to FMT, Mohd Arshad Raji said the government’s inability to maintain the integrity of the armed forces gave a clear sign that the nation was “in trouble”.
> 
> “In modern warfare, the air force plays a vital role,” he said. “When air superiority is lost, the land battle becomes worthless.
> 
> “The Malaysian Armed Forces’ preoccupation in times of peace is to train for war. War tactics and techniques are highly dynamic. Any new innovation or invention in the weapons system demands new operational tactics and techniques.”
> 
> He said upgrades and the acquisition of new assets were essential to keeping the RMAF abreast with the region’s other air forces.
> 
> A nation with obsolete and outdated air force assets would be exposed to aerial threats from potential enemies, he added.
> 
> DefenseNews reported yesterday that major procurement programmes for the Malaysian Armed Forces had mostly been put on hold. It said this meant that “badly needed” fighters, trainers, helicopters and maritime patrol aircraft would unlikely be acquired by the RMAF in the short to medium term.
> 
> With more kidnappings taking place off Sabah and Sarawak, the RMAF recently moved a squadron of BAE Hawk 108/208 light attack aircraft to East Malaysia.
> 
> Concerns have been expressed that the thinning of resources comes amid threats arising from lawlessness in the southern Philippines and China’s aggressive stance on issues over disputed islands in the South China Sea.
> 
> The government allocated RM15.1 billion to the Defence Ministry under Budget 2017. Of this, RM1.8 billion is for asset maintenance. DefenseNews noted that the 2017 allocation represented a 13% drop from 2016’s budget.
> 
> http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com ... s-retired-brig-gen/


So now Navy too?

*Malaysian naval power suffers budget woes*

By: Mike Yeo, March 17, 2017

MELBOURNE, Australia — Malaysia’s centerpiece plan for the restructure and recapitalization of its Navy has also been adversely affected by the country’s budget woes, leaving most of it underfunded or unfunded altogether. 

The so-called 15-to-5 plan, unveiled in 2015, calls for a reduction of the Royal Malaysian Navy order of battle from 15 to five classes of ships and submarines, which it hopes will trim sustainment costs by retiring older ships and reducing the number of ship classes operated by the RMN by 2030. 

The five ship classes will ideally consist of 12 French-designed littoral combat ships, 18 Kedah-class offshore patrol vessels, 18 Chinese-designed littoral mission ships, three multirole support ships of an as-yet undetermined design and four submarines. 

Of these, only six lightly-armed Kedah-class offshore patrol vessels are already in service together with two French Scorpene diesel-electric submarines. Malaysia has also ordered six littoral combat ships based on the French Gowind 2500 design under a $2 billion contract signed in 2011, with two ships in various stages of construction at Malaysia’s Boustead Naval Shipyard.

http://www.defensenews.com/articles/malaysian-naval-power-suffers-budget-woes


----------



## nufix

*Malaysia has most bloated civil service in the world*
FMT Reporters
February 1, 2017

Second Finance Minister Johari Abdul Ghani admits salaries and pensions of civil servants are becoming a strain on the government.

KUCHING: The Malaysian civil service is right at the top when it comes to the size of the civil service.

There is one civil servant for every 19.37 people in the country, according to Second Finance Minister Johari Abdul Ghani.

A Borneo Post report said the proportion of civil servants to the national population in other countries such as Singapore is 1 to 71.4 people; Indonesia 1:110; Korea 1:50, China 1:108, Japan 1:28, Russia 1:84 and the United Kingdom 1:118.

The bloated civil service of 1.6 million has caused government expenditure to rise yearly, The Borneo Post quoted Johari as having told the Chinese-language Oriental Daily.

Despite the fact that salaries and pensions to civil servants continue to soar, the government has no plans to reduce the number of civil servants, according to Johari.

“One of the issues that we have to address is the ever-increasing government operating costs and expenses.

“For example, we have about 1.6 million civil servants, which is the world’s largest proportion of civil service,” Johari was quoted as having said.

“In 2003, the pay of public servants totalled RM22 billion, but it increased to RM74 billion by 2016. In 2003, the pension of civil servants was RM5.9 billion, and in 2016 the amount soared to RM19 billion,” he was quoted as saying.

Johari acknowledged that payments would continue to increase in future while the government’s revenues would gradually decline.
“In particular, revenues from the palm oil and natural gas industries, which generated profits of about RM65 billion in 2014, fell sharply to RM30 billion in 2016.

“We will not reduce our existing civil service. Instead, we should encourage civil servants to undertake more jobs in their respective departments to increase their productivity,” Johari was quoted as having told Oriental Daily.

Bernama reported last March that Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Shahidan Kassim had told parliament that as at December 2014, the ethnic composition of the civil service was as follows: *78.8% Malays, Bumiputera Sabah (6.1%), Bumiputera Sarawak (4.8 %), Chinese (5.2 %), Indians (4.1 %), Other Bumiputera (0.3%) and Others (0.7%).*
http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/...e-in-the-world/

When the civil servants are so bloated, it is either the employment sectors aren't so diversified, the civil services are ineffective that they need that many people, or the population are lazy that they'd rather work for money eating sectors such as civil services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*MADE IN MALAYSIA.. The Best and Modern Arm Producer in ASEAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> *MADE IN MALAYSIA.. The Best and Modern Arm Producer in ASEAN*



What other malays think of "the best and modern arm" in ASEAN...


----------



## mejikuhibiu

*Merdeka.com - *Lama menghilang, Raja Bomoh kini muncul kembali saat hubungan Malaysia dan Korea Utara tengah memanas. Kehadirannya mengejutkan sejumlah jurnalis yang sedang menunggu di depan kamar mayat Rumah Sakit Kuala Lumpur.

Tanpa banyak bicara, dia langsung menggelar ritual dengan menggunakan teropong bambu dan kelapa. Di hadapan awak media, pria bernama asli Ibrahim Mat Zin ini mengaku ingin melindungi negaranya dari gempuran rudal Korea Utara.

Pengakuan dukun berjuluk "Raja Bomoh Sedunia" itu membuatnya jadi pusat perhatian, bahkan bahan pergunjingan banyak orang. Tetapi dia bergeming, sembari mengklaim sudah melindungi Malaysia selama tujuh dekade, jauh sebelum kemerdekaan Malaysia.

"Saya tidak butuh uang. Saya berdoa untuk memagari Malaysia," aku lelaki yang kini berusia 86 tahun itu dalam wawancaranya dengan The Sunday Times.

Berkat aksi kleniknya itu, bomoh Ibrahim mengaku berhasil melindungi negaranya dari serangan rudal. Bahkan membuat senjata mematikan dari negara komunis tersebut gagal mencapai target dan jatuh sebelum mencapai Malaysia.

"Kita tidak punya senjata modern seperti Korea (Utara). Jika kita sampai perang bersenjata, kita akan kalah. Tapi kita menggunakan metode kuno untuk memagari udara, bumi dan air, sehingga rudal itu akan gagal dan tidak mencapai Malaysia," jelasnya.

Namanya menjadi dikenal banyak orang ketika melakukan ritual nyeleneh saat hilangnya pesawat Malaysia Airline pada Maret 2014 lalu. Dia membuat terkejut pengamanan dan pengunjung di Bandara Internasional Kuala Lumpur.

Aksinya tetap sama, membawa air zam-zam, dua buah kelapa, sebuah tongkat dan karpet ajaib. Dia duduk di atas karpet seakan sedang terbang di atas permadani mencari kapal yang hilang tersebut. Dia mengklaim telah menemukan jejak pesawat yang hilang itu.

Ketika didekati para awak media setempat, Ibrahim enggan membeberkan temuan dari ritualnya itu. Prosesi ritual yang dilakukan bersama salah satu asistennya itu hanya dilakukan sekitar 30 menit.

Dukun itu mengaku tersentuh hatinya untuk ikut mencari pesawat yang mengangkut 239 penumpang itu. Merasa mempunyai kemampuan yang sangat sakti, Ibrahim mengatakan mampu menemukan letak pesawat yang diketahui terdapat 12 warga negara Indonesia tersebut.

Rupanya ritual tersebut jadi perbincangan publik, bahkan pemberitaan internasional. Pemerintah dan sejumlah ulama memperingatkan agar dia tidak mengulangi perbuatannya lagi.

Meski sudah disemprit, Ibrahim kembali menggelar ritual di Pulau Sembilan, Perak, mencoba memanggil arwah para korban pesawat MH370.

Dalam video yang diupload situs Malaysia suara.tv, Ibrahim dan empat lelaki lainnya menaiki motor boat. Seorang pria tampak meneropong dengan batang bambu ke arah lautan.

Ada juga adegan seorang pria mencoba mencari sesuatu di laut berbekal tongkat. Lalu beberapa orang menggotong kentongan besar dan sesekali mengumandangkan azan ke arah lautan.

Kini, soal pesawat yang hilang itu, Ibrahim menyatakan, "Pesawat itu berada di dunia paralel. Mereka akan hilang selama 25 tahun sebelum akhirnya kembali, tetapi orang di dalamnya tetap hidup karena perbedaan udara, sebulan sama halnya dengan sehari bagi mereka." 

*Source : https://www.merdeka.com/dunia/sesum...sa-temukan-mh370-dan-tangkal-rudal-korut.html
(hebat je.. bise nak tangkal nuklir korea)*

SINGAPORE: The efforts by a self-styled Bomoh King of the World to find the missing Malaysia Airlines MH370 plane and to save Malaysia from a North Korean invasion with coconuts and bamboo cannons have catapulted him into the limelight and raised mocking laughter.

But Ibrahim Mat Zin, in all seriousness, claims that he has in fact been protecting Malaysia from harm for seven decades - from even before the country's independence.

"I don't want money. I pray to ring-fence Malaysia," he told _The Sunday Times _in an interview, claiming to have turned 86 on Thursday.

"We don't have modern weapons like (North) Korea. If we go to war with weapons, we will lose. But we use ancient methods to fence the air, the earth and the water, so that missiles will go missing and not reach Malaysia."



Videos of his rituals began going viral since MH370 went missing in March 2014, providing a lighthearted moment for many people amid the deep anguish over the missing plane.

The best-known techniques of the Raja Bomoh Sedunia Nujum (Clairvoyant Shaman King of the World) include looking through bamboo telescopes and waving coconuts around.

He has been mocked by urbane Malaysians and criticised by Muslim scholars, who declared his methods to be haram - outlawed by Islam.

But Ibrahim insists his methods are in line with Islamic teachings. He cited the work of other Malay faith healers and medicine men over the decades, and claimed that government officials, including Malaysia's first two prime ministers, had in fact requested his help.

He refused to disclose which officials requested his help in the MH370 mystery or in the ongoing row with North Korea over the murder of its citizen, Kim Jong-nam.

Asked about MH370, Ibrahim said: "The plane is in a parallel realm. It will be missing for 25 years before it returns, but the people may still be alive because the air is different, a month is like a day to them."

He said this was the first time he was revealing this to anyone.

Despite outlandish claims such as these, Malay shamans like Raja Bomoh - who says he is a fifth-generation shaman - commands wide following in Malaysia.

Thousands of medicine men are still sought out by the majority Malay community, despite warnings from Islamic authorities that many of them deal in black magic.

The most well-known bomoh outfit in Malaysia is Darussyifa' (House of Healing), run by followers of the late Datuk Haron Din, spiritual leader of PAS until his death last September.

Despite growing Islamic formalism and puritanism - a push to introduce Islamic criminal law is gaining momentum and being supported by the ruling Umno party - these traditional Malay practices are seeing a revival, according to social anthropologist Eddin Khoo.

He said the Malay psyche has been displaced in modern times and is reaching out for identity.

"Some seek out religion because it gives great strength to those feeling victimised. But others reach back into their roots.

"There is a power struggle between different influences in Malay society and people do go to shamans for advice because Islamic scholars are very aloof from the people," said Khoo, who runs Pusaka, an NGO working to preserve the viability of Malay art forms.

Ibrahim openly accuses Islamic leaders of oppressing and manipulating Muslims. Khoo said so-called "heathen" Malay practices that people like Ibrahim retain are a challenge to Muslim clerics, who have their own black-and- white Islamic narratives.

"Malay traditional culture is inherently liberal. Many of their practitioners loathe political control and want to be left to their own devices.

"But should Islamic authorities try to stymie their activities, there will be resistance," said Khoo. – The Straits Times/Asia News Network


source : http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...f-styled-bomoh-king-of-the-world-have-appeal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana




----------



## UMNOPutra

*Tentera Komando Melayu .. A Spirit of Malay Supremacy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*LIMA 2017: CSIC discloses further details of Littoral Mission Ship proposal for Malaysia*





A model of the Littoral Mission Ship proposal for Malaysia, on show for the first time at LIMA 2017 in Langkawi. Source: IHS Markit/Ridzwan Rahmat
*Key Points*

A Chinese state-owned shipbuilder has shed more light on its Littoral Mission Ship proposal for Malaysia
Details point to a lightly armed platform that can be quickly configured for a wide spectrum of missions
An official from China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co (CSOC) has disclosed further details of the Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) configuration it is proposing for the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN).

The company, which will be working with Malaysian shipbuilder Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS) on the project, is also displaying a model of the LMS for the first time at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition in Malaysia that runs from 21 to 25 March 2017.

According Pengfei Ren, a deputy general manager from the company's No 2 Military Product Department, the LMS will have an overall length of 68.8 m and displace about 680 tonnes at full load. The vessel will have a top speed of 22 kt, and a standard range of about 2,000 n miles at 15 kt.

The LMS can be armed with either a 20 mm or 30 mm naval gun in a remote-controlled weapon station (RWCS) turret as a primary weapon, and can accommodate two 12.7 mm machine gun positions on the deck area behind the vessel's bridge.

The platform can carry one 20 ft containerised mission module on deck in the aft section, and can deploy and recover two rigid hull inflatable boats (RHIBs) from launchers located at stern. This gives the ship the flexibility to be configured for a variety of missions including search-and-rescue, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) and maritime surveillance operations.

Pengfei was however not able to give an estimate on the ship's complement, saying that this is still under discussions with the Malaysian government and BNS.

He has also declined to say if the platform's main weapon system will be sourced from China.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(335 of 412 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68870/...f-littoral-mission-ship-proposal-for-malaysia


----------



## UMNOPutra

*LIMA 2017*


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Military comparison Malaysia vs Singapore* ...
Indonesia ..... Forget it ...


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> *Military comparison Malaysia vs Singapore* ...
> Indonesia ..... Forget it ...


Forget it as you will. Still will not deny our very existence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Should be processed quickly by our Najib .. if not .. I am affraid ... Indonesia will also come to join the party and to request that "Bird" to Pak Arab ... (as they "usually" did to US and other countries) ..._
*-----*
*Kuwaiti Hornets*
Marhalim Abas March 26, 2017 Malaysia - RMAF

SHAH ALAM: Kuwaiti Hornets? There is a possibility that the excess fighter aircraft offered by Saudi Arabia are actually surplus Kuwaiti F/A-18 C/D Hornets. Former Combat AirForces editor Alan Warnes, who came for LIMA 17, tweeted today that “the RMAF has been offered surplus F/A-18C/D by Kuwait”.

The KAF’s multirole F/A-18C/Ds would be a good fit as the RMAF flies eight F/A-18Ds. The new RMAF Chief wants to reduce no of diff types too





Hornet tweet.
Warnes did not state where he got the information on the Kuwaiti Hornets. This is interesting as in answers to my questions for LIMA 17, specifically on the Kuwaiti Hornets, the reply from RMAF chief Jen Affendi Buang was:

RMAF already identified shortlisted new aircraft for its MRCA program. Currently, there is no plan in acquiring used aircraft to be used in country





A screenshot of the Q&A
It was, for this reason, I did not pursue the issue further during LIMA 17. Only to be sucker punched like this. So what gives? I am not sure but it will be a very interesting a couple of weeks doesn’t it?

And as for the surplus helicopters offered by the Saudis, it is likely to be Blackhawks based on conversations with several industry sources. But it is still early days, I was told.

— Malaysian Defence


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> _Should processed quickly by our Najib .. if not .. I am affraid ... Indonesia will also come to join the party and to request that "Bird" to Pak Arab ... (as they "usually" did to US and other countries) ..._
> *-----*
> *Kuwaiti Hornets*
> Marhalim Abas March 26, 2017 Malaysia - RMAF
> 
> SHAH ALAM: Kuwaiti Hornets? There is a possibility that the excess fighter aircraft offered by Saudi Arabia are actually surplus Kuwaiti F/A-18 C/D Hornets. Former Combat AirForces editor Alan Warnes, who came for LIMA 17, tweeted today that “the RMAF has been offered surplus F/A-18C/D by Kuwait”.
> 
> The KAF’s multirole F/A-18C/Ds would be a good fit as the RMAF flies eight F/A-18Ds. The new RMAF Chief wants to reduce no of diff types too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hornet tweet.
> Warnes did not state where he got the information on the Kuwaiti Hornets. This is interesting as in answers to my questions for LIMA 17, specifically on the Kuwaiti Hornets, the reply from RMAF chief Jen Affendi Buang was:
> 
> RMAF already identified shortlisted new aircraft for its MRCA program. Currently, there is no plan in acquiring used aircraft to be used in country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A screenshot of the Q&A
> It was, for this reason, I did not pursue the issue further during LIMA 17. Only to be sucker punched like this. So what gives? I am not sure but it will be a very interesting a couple of weeks doesn’t it?
> 
> And as for the surplus helicopters offered by the Saudis, it is likely to be Blackhawks based on conversations with several industry sources. But it is still early days, I was told.
> 
> — Malaysian Defence



Lel drama directed by hishamuddin


----------



## Zarvan

*Rafale, Eurofighter Not Shortlisted In Malaysian MRCA Jet Competition: Defence Minister*






Malaysian Treasury secretary-general Dr Mohd Irwan Serigar Abdullah Being Helped Into a Rafale at LIMA

Malaysia’s defence minister Hishamuddin Hussain has squashed reports that the Dassault Rafale and Eurofighter Typhoon had been shortlisted for the Malaysian air force’s multi-role combat aircraft (MRCA) requirement.

Asked if the ministry would settle for Eurofighter Typhoon by BAE Systems or the Rafale by Dassault Aviation, he said the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and the Saab Gripen “are still in the running”.

The defence minister was quoted by a Malaysian publication, Star as having made the comments during the concluding press conference of the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) show.

The minister’s statement comes amidst wild speculation that the four year old competition had been narrowed down to French and European choices.

The presence of Saab and Boeing at the LIMA show where they spoke about the relative merits of their respective aircraft further consolidated the view that they were still in the running.

Dassault and BAE Systems, the companies leading the Rafale and Eurofighter competitions respectively were most active in terms of PR and visibility. The former more so.

Representatives of Dassault were seen handing over Rafale gift packages to anybody in a Malaysian military uniform. Rafale also took Malaysian government’s Treasury secretary-general Dr Mohd Irwan Serigar Abdullah on a joy ride in the two-seater aircraft. Abdullah later told the media, “This is the first time I have ever been on board a jet fighter and it is such a fun experience.”

Endorsing the aircraft, he said that the Dassault Rafale was a quality modern jet fighter, which was fitted with the latest technologies that make it a highly capable platform on the air-to-air and air-to-ground roles.

“I hope the Defence Ministry will seriously consider obtaining the aircraft in the future,” he was quoted as saying by the New Straits Times.

Eurofighter on the other hand had an aircraft on static display and an audio visual and simulator presentation at its stand where its representatives thanked the British government for taking up Typhoon’s procurement case with Kuala Lumpur.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...et_Competition__Defence_Minister#.WNolJlV97IU


----------



## Zarvan

*LIMA 2017: MMEA modernisation may follow navy's lead*





The first NGPC, Bagan Datuk, was displayed at LIMA 2017. Source: IHS Markit/Michele Capeleto

The Malaysia Maritime Enforcement Agency's (MMEA's) modernisation plan may follow the standardisation path set by the navy, _Jane's_ understands.

Speaking with _Jane's_ at the 2017 LIMA Exhibition in Langkawi and commenting on the New Generation Patrol Craft (NGPC) programme, the CEO of Destini Armada (a subsidiary of Destini Berhad), Alastair J Bisset, confirmed that "production is proceeding according to plan".

The NGPC is an ongoing acquisition project for the MMEA, currently covering the supply of six 44 m long patrol craft based on a Fassmer design. The NGPC is the first vessel in the service to mount an integrated unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) launcher, in front of the bridge and with a recovery net aft.

The UAV in question is Thales' Fulmar X, a small fixed-wing system which will greatly enhance the NGPC's ability to conduct search-and-rescue (SAR) operations. The first launch of the Fulmar happened on 18 March, _Jane's_ understands.

"The successful integration of systems [including the UAV] is always a big risk in a shipbuilding project, but everything went smooth during sea trials, so we are confident about the vessel," Bisset said.

"If you look at the ships currently in service with the MMEA the average age of these vessels is around 25-30 years, so they will need to be changed soon," he explained.

"As much as the [Royal Malaysian Navy] RMN is standardising its assets, the MMEA will do the same: they will have the smaller inshore interceptors and [rigid hull inflatable boats] RHIBs, the [offshore patrol vessels] OPVs to support with air operations, and then the ocean-capable patrol craft [NGPC]."

The navy has stated plans to transition from the current structure with 15 classes of ships in service to one with five classes by 2030, the so-called 15-to-5 plan.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*



To read the full article, Client Login
(316 of 392 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/69014/lima-2017-mmea-modernisation-may-follow-navy-s-lead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Welcome to Chinese ... You will be the Lord at Tanah Melayu as you have done and succeed in Indonesia ... 

真正的世界统治者


----------



## initial_d

I always laugh everytime this joker umnowaria posted something lols


----------



## Zarvan

*Malaysia Not Ready For Decision On Purchase Of Fighters: Prime Minister*






Malaysian Defense Minister Hishammuddin Hussein, French Defense Minister LeDrian during a breakfast meeting on sidelines of French President Francois Hollande's Malaysian visit

Malaysia is still not ready to decide on the purchase of fighter jets from French Dassault.

“We still are not ready for a decision, but we take note of Rafale’s success in other nations,” Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said during a joint press conference with French President Francois Hollande in Kuala Lumpur Tuesday.

The French President is on a three nation tour of Southeast Asia. Malaysia is eyeing to buy 18 fighter jets to replace Royal Malaysian Air Force's (RMAF) Russian MiG-29 planes.

Hollande said that he knows that Malaysia will be making a decision and they (Dassault) would wish to provide support. He pressed on the superiority of the aircraft (Rafale) and said, “we propose to discuss the prices, and the specifications. I trust you will make the decision when the time comes."

Malaysia’s defence minister Hishamuddin Hussain had squashed reports that the Dassault Rafale and Eurofighter Typhoon had been shortlisted for the Malaysian air force’s multi-role combat aircraft (MRCA) requirement.

Asked if the ministry would settle for Eurofighter Typhoon by BAE Systems or the Rafale by Dassault Aviation, he said the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and the Saab Gripen “are still in the running”.

The defence minister was quoted by a Malaysian publication, Star as having made the comments during the concluding press conference of the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) show.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...hase_Of_Fighters__Prime_Minister#.WNpYQtR95kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

_A great news for Malaysians .. - live happily forever ...._

I am affraid that this will make many Indonesians to migrate to Malaysia and convert their citizenship to Malaysia ..
*-------
Malaysian workers who are retrenched will be compensated via financial means until they find new jobs. Retrenched workers will get half of their last drawn salaries up to 6 months after being laid off *

The Employment Insurance System giving employees financial help, upskilling opportunities and job counselling will come into effect in 2018. These long-term benefits will not only protect them but help their bosses as well.

The Employment Insurance System (EIS), which is designed to help workers and employers cope with a demanding labour market, will start next year.

*Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak announced yesterday that the scheme will benefit around 6.5 million local employees in the private sector.*

*“EIS is aimed at employees who have lost their jobs. It will be a social safety net meant to provide financial help and assistance for workers in their job search,” he said in a statement.*

*He said that employees will get temporary financial help and will be assisted in looking for a new job through a job-seeking programme.*

The employees, he added, will also be given retraining or additional training to upgrade their skills.
He said that the new policy will be tabled in the June meeting of the Parliament.

The policy is expected to be implemented on Jan 1, 2018 while payment of the benefits will start on Jan 1, 2019, he said.

He added that the scheme will be funded through premiums paid by both employees and employers.

The Social Security Organisation (Socso) will be managing the scheme, he added.

He said that the implementation of the scheme is expected to bring long-term benefits to both employees and employers in the country.

*“EIS will add to the efficiency of the labour market (in the country) through a better system of matching supply and demand, and lead to increased productivity and competitiveness of the industries,” he said.*

*He added that similar schemes in other countries have shown that it can act to stabilise the economy and help sustain economic activities in a country, especially during times of economic crisis.*

However, representatives from at least 90 industry and trade-based organisations voiced concerns over the EIS.

Malaysian Employers Federation executive director Datuk Shamsuddin Bardan said EIS was not practical as the retrenchment rate was less than 1% over the past two years.

“We are talking about the whole workforce contributing to a large pool which will be used to serve a minimal number of people,” he said.

*Based on briefings with the Government, he said, both the employers and employees were required to contribute 0.25% of the employees’ salaries to a fund managed by Socso (Social Security Organisation).

The money, he said, would be used to help those retrenched but did not receive their termination benefits.*

*This group would be paid half of their last salary until they find a job or for up to six months, added Shamsuddin.*

*Shamsuddin said an estimated RM1.142bil is expected to be collected by EIS annually based on 6.8 million people in the private sector.*

He said lay-off and retrenchment benefits under collective agreements were good enough to protect the employees.

Instead, he proposed for employers who do not pay retrenchment benefits to be charged in court.

Also present during the press conference were the Associated Chinese Chambers of Commerce and Industry of Malaysia, SME Association Malaysia, Malaysian Plastics Manufacturers Association, Malaysian Textile Manufacturers Association, Malaysian Associated Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Federation of Malaysian Manufacturers and Malaysia Shopping Malls Association.

http://www.ami.com.my/employment-insurance-scheme-2018/


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> _A great news for Malaysians .. - live happily forever ...._
> 
> I am affraid that this will make many Indonesians to migrate to Malaysia and convert their citizenship to Malaysia ..
> *-------
> Malaysian workers who are retrenched will be compensated via financial means until they find new jobs. Retrenched workers will get half of their last drawn salaries up to 6 months after being laid off *
> 
> The Employment Insurance System giving employees financial help, upskilling opportunities and job counselling will come into effect in 2018. These long-term benefits will not only protect them but help their bosses as well.
> 
> The Employment Insurance System (EIS), which is designed to help workers and employers cope with a demanding labour market, will start next year.
> 
> *Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak announced yesterday that the scheme will benefit around 6.5 million local employees in the private sector.*
> 
> *“EIS is aimed at employees who have lost their jobs. It will be a social safety net meant to provide financial help and assistance for workers in their job search,” he said in a statement.*
> 
> *He said that employees will get temporary financial help and will be assisted in looking for a new job through a job-seeking programme.*
> 
> The employees, he added, will also be given retraining or additional training to upgrade their skills.
> He said that the new policy will be tabled in the June meeting of the Parliament.
> 
> The policy is expected to be implemented on Jan 1, 2018 while payment of the benefits will start on Jan 1, 2019, he said.
> 
> He added that the scheme will be funded through premiums paid by both employees and employers.
> 
> The Social Security Organisation (Socso) will be managing the scheme, he added.
> 
> He said that the implementation of the scheme is expected to bring long-term benefits to both employees and employers in the country.
> 
> *“EIS will add to the efficiency of the labour market (in the country) through a better system of matching supply and demand, and lead to increased productivity and competitiveness of the industries,” he said.*
> 
> *He added that similar schemes in other countries have shown that it can act to stabilise the economy and help sustain economic activities in a country, especially during times of economic crisis.*
> 
> However, representatives from at least 90 industry and trade-based organisations voiced concerns over the EIS.
> 
> Malaysian Employers Federation executive director Datuk Shamsuddin Bardan said EIS was not practical as the retrenchment rate was less than 1% over the past two years.
> 
> “We are talking about the whole workforce contributing to a large pool which will be used to serve a minimal number of people,” he said.
> 
> *Based on briefings with the Government, he said, both the employers and employees were required to contribute 0.25% of the employees’ salaries to a fund managed by Socso (Social Security Organisation).
> 
> The money, he said, would be used to help those retrenched but did not receive their termination benefits.*
> 
> *This group would be paid half of their last salary until they find a job or for up to six months, added Shamsuddin.*
> 
> *Shamsuddin said an estimated RM1.142bil is expected to be collected by EIS annually based on 6.8 million people in the private sector.*
> 
> He said lay-off and retrenchment benefits under collective agreements were good enough to protect the employees.
> 
> Instead, he proposed for employers who do not pay retrenchment benefits to be charged in court.
> 
> Also present during the press conference were the Associated Chinese Chambers of Commerce and Industry of Malaysia, SME Association Malaysia, Malaysian Plastics Manufacturers Association, Malaysian Textile Manufacturers Association, Malaysian Associated Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Federation of Malaysian Manufacturers and Malaysia Shopping Malls Association.
> 
> http://www.ami.com.my/employment-insurance-scheme-2018/



Indonesia Raya incoming, soon your malay language will be contaminated and then forgotten 



Zarvan said:


> *Malaysia Not Ready For Decision On Purchase Of Fighters: Prime Minister*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysian Defense Minister Hishammuddin Hussein, French Defense Minister LeDrian during a breakfast meeting on sidelines of French President Francois Hollande's Malaysian visit
> 
> Malaysia is still not ready to decide on the purchase of fighter jets from French Dassault.
> 
> “We still are not ready for a decision, but we take note of Rafale’s success in other nations,” Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said during a joint press conference with French President Francois Hollande in Kuala Lumpur Tuesday.
> 
> The French President is on a three nation tour of Southeast Asia. Malaysia is eyeing to buy 18 fighter jets to replace Royal Malaysian Air Force's (RMAF) Russian MiG-29 planes.
> 
> Hollande said that he knows that Malaysia will be making a decision and they (Dassault) would wish to provide support. He pressed on the superiority of the aircraft (Rafale) and said, “we propose to discuss the prices, and the specifications. I trust you will make the decision when the time comes."
> 
> Malaysia’s defence minister Hishamuddin Hussain had squashed reports that the Dassault Rafale and Eurofighter Typhoon had been shortlisted for the Malaysian air force’s multi-role combat aircraft (MRCA) requirement.
> 
> Asked if the ministry would settle for Eurofighter Typhoon by BAE Systems or the Rafale by Dassault Aviation, he said the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and the Saab Gripen “are still in the running”.
> 
> The defence minister was quoted by a Malaysian publication, Star as having made the comments during the concluding press conference of the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) show.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...hase_Of_Fighters__Prime_Minister#.WNpYQtR95kg



Lol so much for the drama huh? @UMNOPutra


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> _A great news for Malaysians .. - live happily forever ...._
> 
> I am affraid that this will make many Indonesians to migrate to Malaysia and convert their citizenship to Malaysia ..
> *-------
> Malaysian workers who are retrenched will be compensated via financial means until they find new jobs. Retrenched workers will get half of their last drawn salaries up to 6 months after being laid off *
> 
> The Employment Insurance System giving employees financial help, upskilling opportunities and job counselling will come into effect in 2018. These long-term benefits will not only protect them but help their bosses as well.
> 
> The Employment Insurance System (EIS), which is designed to help workers and employers cope with a demanding labour market, will start next year.
> 
> *Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak announced yesterday that the scheme will benefit around 6.5 million local employees in the private sector.*
> 
> *“EIS is aimed at employees who have lost their jobs. It will be a social safety net meant to provide financial help and assistance for workers in their job search,” he said in a statement.*
> 
> *He said that employees will get temporary financial help and will be assisted in looking for a new job through a job-seeking programme.*
> 
> The employees, he added, will also be given retraining or additional training to upgrade their skills.
> He said that the new policy will be tabled in the June meeting of the Parliament.
> 
> The policy is expected to be implemented on Jan 1, 2018 while payment of the benefits will start on Jan 1, 2019, he said.
> 
> He added that the scheme will be funded through premiums paid by both employees and employers.
> 
> The Social Security Organisation (Socso) will be managing the scheme, he added.
> 
> He said that the implementation of the scheme is expected to bring long-term benefits to both employees and employers in the country.
> 
> *“EIS will add to the efficiency of the labour market (in the country) through a better system of matching supply and demand, and lead to increased productivity and competitiveness of the industries,” he said.*
> 
> *He added that similar schemes in other countries have shown that it can act to stabilise the economy and help sustain economic activities in a country, especially during times of economic crisis.*
> 
> However, representatives from at least 90 industry and trade-based organisations voiced concerns over the EIS.
> 
> Malaysian Employers Federation executive director Datuk Shamsuddin Bardan said EIS was not practical as the retrenchment rate was less than 1% over the past two years.
> 
> “We are talking about the whole workforce contributing to a large pool which will be used to serve a minimal number of people,” he said.
> 
> *Based on briefings with the Government, he said, both the employers and employees were required to contribute 0.25% of the employees’ salaries to a fund managed by Socso (Social Security Organisation).
> 
> The money, he said, would be used to help those retrenched but did not receive their termination benefits.*
> 
> *This group would be paid half of their last salary until they find a job or for up to six months, added Shamsuddin.*
> 
> *Shamsuddin said an estimated RM1.142bil is expected to be collected by EIS annually based on 6.8 million people in the private sector.*
> 
> He said lay-off and retrenchment benefits under collective agreements were good enough to protect the employees.
> 
> Instead, he proposed for employers who do not pay retrenchment benefits to be charged in court.
> 
> Also present during the press conference were the Associated Chinese Chambers of Commerce and Industry of Malaysia, SME Association Malaysia, Malaysian Plastics Manufacturers Association, Malaysian Textile Manufacturers Association, Malaysian Associated Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Federation of Malaysian Manufacturers and Malaysia Shopping Malls Association.
> 
> http://www.ami.com.my/employment-insurance-scheme-2018/




Hahah yeah, they will flood your country just for the sake of the funding, which in turn, will make your own program to backfire, WHICH IN TURN, gonna make your country broke.

Nice insight on that one..


----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> Hahah yeah, they will flood your country just for the sake of the funding, which in turn, will make your own program to backfire, WHICH IN TURN, gonna make your country broke.
> 
> Nice insight on that one..



Hahahaha .. We will give give a "Red Carpet" for "Indonesians who are rich, profesional and hold second or third degree" if they come to Malaysia. High salary, good career and good environment for their families are available for them in Malaysia. .. But, we have to say NO to the majority of Indonesians who have created many "social problem" and/or to be "trouble maker" for Malaysia by your "low class" TKI/TKW ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .. We will give give a "Red Carpet" for "Indonesians who are rich, profesional and hold second or third degree" if they come to Malaysia. High salary, good career and good environment for their families are available for them in Malaysia. .. But, we have to say NO to the majority of Indonesians who have created many "social problem" and/or to be "trouble maker" for Malaysia by your "low class" TKI/TKW ...



Lol fact is, your government is still taking the "low class" TKI anyway, thanks for making them your problem lol :p


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha .. We will give give a "Red Carpet" for "Indonesians who are rich, profesional and hold second or third degree" if they come to Malaysia.



Why, because you don't have qualified enough manpower down there?


----------



## UMNOPutra

initial_d said:


> What do you expect, they lack of quallified man power, look at umno waria, his stupidity is a reflection of most malayshit lol......



Hahahaha ... it looks you will be included in the list of "Unlikely Person" by our immigration when you arrive at KLIA ... ..Our immigation officer will say .. Please go back to your "kampong" if you want to be a "touble maker" here ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*France says Malaysia in one-to-one talks for Rafale*

French government spokesman Stephane Le Foll told reporters that Malaysia is now talking only to Dassault for its MiG-29 replacement program.






Le Foll said: “There is now only a bilateral negotiation. There is no other operator.”

http://alert5.com/2017/03/31/france-says-malaysia-in-one-to-one-talks-for-rafale/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... it looks you will be included in the list of "Unlikely Person" by our immigration when you arrive at KLIA ... ..Our immigation officer will say .. Please go back to your "kampong" if you want to be a "touble maker" here ..



What immigration? With the sheer number of illegal bangla and burmese illegal workers in malaysia, I'd be surprised if you had any immigration at all LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Welcome to Malaysia to our "Best Friend" China . ..._

http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...trol-malaysian-territory-despite-better-ties/
---------
*China ships patrol Malaysian territory despite better ties*
FMT Reporters
| April 6, 2017

Three China coastguard vessels patrolled the Luconia Shoals that belong to Malaysia in January and February, says report.






KUALA LUMPUR: Despite the great relations between China and Malaysia, Chinese coastguard vessels continue to maintain a presence around the Luconia Shoals, claimed by Malaysia, in the South China Sea.

The irony is that Malaysia last November said it had agreed to buy four littoral mission ships from China to patrol the very sea into which the Chinese vessels are intruding.

The Guardian reported that during the first two months of 2017, three Chinese ships patrolled the Luconia Shoals, an area that is 145km from Sarawak and more than 1,600km from mainland China.

The Guardian report said the ships were tracked by the Asia Maritime Transparency Initiative (Amti) , part of Washington’s Center for Strategic and International Studies, and the non-profit Center for Advanced Defense Studies (C4ADS).

The US-based groups said the patrols were not unusual and that they were consistent with regular rotations of up to 11 China patrol ships Amti had traced in the area since late 2015.

The Guardian quoted Amti and C4ADS as saying that in January and February this year, only one Malaysian government vessel patrolled the shoals, and that it came as close as four miles to a Chinese ship, indicating that its purpose was likely to monitor the Chinese vessel.
The Guardian said Malaysia’s ministry of defence did not respond to a request for comment.

There have been reports in the past few years of China coastguard vessels intruding into Malaysian waters around the shoals and chasing away Malaysian fishermen. Malaysia has, in the past, registered diplomatic protests with China over these incidents.

Although Prime Minister Najib Razak has taken Malaysia closer to China, and trade and business have increased tremendously, the dispute over territorial claims in the South China Sea, including the Luconia Shoals and the Spratly Islands, remains a sore point in relations.

The report said, following protests from Malaysia, the Chinese vessels were said to have withdrawn in late 2015 but that Amti and C4ADS said “it appears that Chinese ships returned almost immediately”.

The Guardian report said China’s presence so far away showed the extent of Beijing’s military ambitions and that, apart from further antagonising Southeast Asian countries, it could even trigger a potentially explosive foreign policy crisis with US president Donald Trump.

It noted that China had spent years reclaiming reefs, and last month completed three major military bases in the region that have naval, air, radar and missile-defence facilities.

The issue, the report said, was expected to be high on the agenda during a meeting between Trump and China’s president Xi Jinping, who visits the US on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

*Malaysia Boleh ! @UMNOPutra 

=======*
*'OK for rape victims to marry their rapist' - Malaysia MP’s comments spark outrage *

Malaysian MP has sparked outrage after reportedly claiming there is "nothing wrong" with a rape victim marrying her rapist.

Shabudin Yahaya, a member of the Barisan Nasional coalition, made the comments in response to a proposal by an opposition member of parliament to amend the Sexual Offences Against Children bill to include a ban on child marriages.

His argument sparked outrage on social media, with some opposition politicians asking for him to be fired.

"They reach puberty at the age of nine or 12. And at that time, their body is already akin to them being 18 years old. So physically and spiritually, it is not a barrier for the girl to marry," Shabudin said during a debate on the bill.

He added that if a rape victim married her rapist she would then not face a "bleak future".

Shabudin later said his comments were taken out of context, and that marriage was not a "back door exit to legalise rape".

He said he rejected the motion to ban child marriages as it was contrary to provisions in sharia law.

“Rape is still a criminal offence and it is up to police and [the]court to determine action to be taken against the perpetrator,” he said.

“But in reality, there are many rape cases in the country that has been classified as statutory rape.”

He added: “In my debate I had explained that marriage and criminal act are two different matters.”

Reuters reported last year that most complaints of child sexual abuse in Malaysia do not lead to successful prosecutions, largely due to weaknesses in the criminal justice system.

"The law is more stringent now... but not enough," Teo Nie Ching, the opposition MP who proposed the ban child marriages, told Reuters.

She said offenders would use the absence of a ban on child marriages to get away with crimes as marital rape is not a crime in Malaysia.

There have been several cases over the years of rapists marrying theirs victim, including those under 18, to avoid prosecution.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...y-rapist-malaysia-mps-comments-spark-outrage/


----------



## Nike

bolehland at it best shape


----------



## UMNOPutra

_Woow ...the Indonesia Embassy still do nothing to their people in Malaysia .._







*Foreigners (mostly Indonesians) Owe RM50.5mil
Saturday, 15 April 2017
*
_http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...ke-up-nearly-20-of-outstanding-medical-bills/_

PETALING JAYA: Foreigners from 38 countries owe Hospital Kuala Lumpur (HKL) RM7.87mil in unpaid medical bills from 2012.

Last year alone, the largest public hospital in the country recorded RM3mil in unpaid bills by foreigners.

This figure was part of *RM50.5mil in unpaid medical bills at all government hospitals last year, HKL said.*

According to the Health Ministry, *the amount owed by foreign patients represented almost one-fifth of the total bills incurred by them at public hospitals.*

HKL revealed that the *top five foreign nationals who had consistently defaulted in settling their medical bills with the hospital from 2012 to 2016 were from Indonesia*, followed by Myanmar, Bangladesh, India and Nepal (_see graphic_).

Some of the foreign patients also included those from First World countries such as Germany, Finland, Singapore, Sweden, Japan and the United States, although the figures were negligible.

“*We try our best to collect and we also send a letter to the respective embassies to get the debts settled.*

“But only 5% to 10% of the unpaid medical bills are collected,” HKL said in reply to questions from _The Star_.

Among the reasons for non-payment were that the patient did not have any next of kin, was not working, was self-employed or did not have an employer, it cited.

Other reasons were that the patient was homeless as a result of mental illness, *lack of cooperation from the embassies*, the patient had run away from the hospital, the patient’s illness was not covered by insurance and the employers had abdicated responsibility.

“If they are long-staying patients and have to go for surgery, dialysis or an implant fix or be treated for tuberculosis, the bill will spike,” HKL said.

Meanwhile, the ministry revealed that the RM50.5mil in unpaid bills last year had prompted the authorities to demand that foreigners pay a much higher deposit when seeking treatment at government hospitals.

Its secretary-general Datuk Seri Dr Chen Chaw Min said 1.36 million foreign patients visited government hospitals last year with a total treatment cost of RM269.89mil, and 23,595 of them could not pay off RM50.5mil.

“*Most foreigners fail to pay because they do not have enough funds, while some simply refuse to pay*.

“They mostly comprise undocumented workers who do not have medical insurance, which is compulsory for all legal foreign workers,” he said.

All registered foreign workers in Malaysia are enrolled in the Foreign Workers Insurance Scheme (Spikpa).

The premium for Spikpa is RM120 per person per year and they are covered for up to RM20,000.

Refugees registered with the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) are encouraged to get the Refugee Medical Insurance (Remedi).

With a premium of RM165 (individual) or RM207 (family) a year, the policyholders are entitled to coverage of up to RM10,000.

Asked which nationalities tended to be in debt and could not pay, Dr Chen said the ministry did not keep information on foreign patients based on nationality.

“There are instances where hospitals contact the embassies on uncollected medical bills by their nationalities, and the embassies do assist in contacting the patients and their families to pay up.

“However, this is on a case-by-case basis if the patients are contactable,” he said.

On whether the ministry managed to recoup the debts incurred and at what percentage, Dr Chen said the ministry would try its best to take the necessary action as stated in its Guidelines to Reduce Arrears of Foreign Patients, for instance getting patients to pay deposits during registration.

Last Saturday, _The Star_ reported that foreign residents now have to fork out 130% to 230% more in deposits for wards and surgery in a move to reduce medical subsidy for non-citizens.

Dr Chen said the ministry strived to provide the best health services to the public, regardless of nationality and on a sustainable basis.

“The ministry is concerned about the outstanding bills as these will affect the delivery of health services.

“Therefore, the need to raise the deposit rate for foreigners is in tandem with the increase in charges in 2016,” he said.

-------------

*Pak Navy and RMN Forged Closer Ties and Cooperation*
Posted on April 14, 2017 by hafizuddinsulaiman

*Blogger’s Note: *_All photos credited to @lekir26 and @kdselangor twitter accounts_

The Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) and its Pakistani counterpart have jointly conducted Exercise MALPAK (Malaysia Pakistan) from March 22 until March 29 while the Langkawi International Maritime & Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition was held throughout the same period. Two RMN warships, the KD Lekir, a Kasturi class corvette and KD Selangor, a Kedah class NGPV were involved in the exercise.

Pakistani Navy sent PNS Saif, a Zulfiqar class frigate and PNS Nasr, a replenishment ship to participate in the inaugural exercise. The Saif’s Harbin Z-9 Haitun naval helicopter made cross deck flights on-board the Selangor during the exercise. Pakistani sailors from PNS Nasr also conducted Visit, Board, Search, Seizure (VBSS) training on the Lekir.
















Navy-to-Navy relationship between Malaysia and Pakistan is very strong through various port calls made by Pakistan to various RMN naval base, high level visit to Malaysia by the Pakistani Navy top command as well as other cooperations with regard to regional maritime safety and security.

The RMN has been a regular participant of Exercise Aman, a multinational naval exercise organised by Pakistan. On May 26, 2015, both navies have conducted the first Navy-to-Navy Talks at Kuala Lumpur where discussions were made on exchange of air crews, bilateral exercise, intelligence and exchange of instructors at ratings and officers level. (here)

The Pakistani Navy used to operate early models of Westland Lynx but the helicopters have long being put out of service and stored while being replaced by the Z-9 Haituns.

This has been translated during a high level visit by Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah on January 2016 where a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between the two Navy Chief of Staffs for cooperation on military exercise, courses as well as dialogue especially over the threats of terrorism. (here)

Both Navies are significant users of French and Chinese made defence equipment with Pakistan being a front user of various Chinese made naval products including the Z-9 helicopter, the Zulfiqar class frigate as well as the replenishment ship that took part in Exercise MALPAK.

Pakistan is also an operator of the Agosta 90 submarines acquired from France.

https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpr...y-and-rmn-forged-closer-ties-and-cooperation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bennedict

Look'e here, now Bolehland wants a second-hand equipment eh? i thought super-duper, oil-rich bolehlanders despise second-hand equipments, now they're begging from gulf sultans to give them second-hand fighters 

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/03/surplus-kuwaiti-hornet-for-rmaf.html

and good luck with that 13% budget cut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Guys this UMNO boy seems not real malaysian he troll his own thread, he just to soft n simple in playing hit n run. He not even stand defence any back/counter punch. Look at when he come out to troll, time is just right with some particular section thread update.

just let him be


----------



## UMNOPutra

_*MILITARY STRATEGY (1)
For discussion only ..*_
------
*What is the best strategy for Singapore to conquer Malaysia?*




David Ng, Infantry section commander, 1 SIR. Anti-Tank section, Company Marksman section

_“The military doctrine of Singapore (SG) is based somewhat on Israel’s. Because SG can’t afford an invasion on its home soil… it would have to expand out to create a buffer…If creating a buffer is not feasible, then a swift pre-emptive strike with the Air Force together with the elite Commando and Guards units will be needed to neutralise the threat.” _

The short answer is: attack first. Singapore is too small to defend. the a breakthrough in say, woodlands, and the enemy could be in the CBD in an hour.
The longer answer would be not to do something so foolish.

Singapore has the military capability to take mainland malaysia ( sabah and sarawak would be a different story) , but it does not have the capacity to HOLD it.
No disrespect to the malaysian soldiers, who are undoubtedly fine and hard fightrers, and more so than singaporean soldiers, but the RMAF do not have the necessary logistical support base or transport experience needed for mordern mechanised warfare.

With the strongest air force in the region, as well as significant armor and mechanized assets, Any well planed Singapore attack into malaysia is going to be difficult to stop. RSAF will bomb RMAF Butterworth, Kuantan, Kedak, and Labuan to establish immediate air superiority. Helicopters will support an armored push up the North south highway to KL. with no major obstacles between Johor and KL the SAF could be attacking KL in 2 days, maybe less. A blocking force holds the flank and prevents any flank attacks while another force makes its way yo the west coast and makes a parallel push. SAF assets will concentrate on taking the major logistical and transport centers- i.e. large towns and cities and bypass the rest. this will force the agricultural sector in malaysia to cooperate with them.

As the SAF advances north however, it's advance is going to slow. Terrain becomes much denser and SAF supply lines will be much longer, plus there will be natural obstacles like the many rivers criss crossing central malaysia. I suspect in such a case Penang would become the new capital and Malaysia will contintue the fight from there. I am quite confident, however in such a case Malaysia would still lose... BUT:

Malaysia is an ideal country for a guerilla war. large agricultural landbase, Dense forest, central mountainous region. large indigenious population who don't like the invader ( in fact, invading malaysia would unite the malaysians against the Singaporeans) . Meanwhile, you have a sympathetic Sabah and Sarawak to your rear. not to menton you've pretty much lost all international credibility. Singapore's army is NOT prepared in the leastfor a guerilla war. Nor does it have an army big enough to police everything.A guerilla war would see Singapore's economic lifeblood: investments and maritime trade activity, leave the region. Remember the malayan emergency? Meanwhile you've mobillised the army which means a large part of Singapore's workfoce is not working. So Singapore would lose.

so, the long and short is: Singapore would not want to invade malaysia.
----
Renatus Peregrinus, royalist (Daulat Tuanku) and disillusioned social democrat

For Singapore to conquer Malaysia, Malaysia must first fall to pieces or have its military resources sapped by political stresses.

The following are all possible situations that Singapore can choose to exploit:

- Insurrection in Sabah or Sarawak results in secession, resulting in Malaysia sending troops on police action duty.
- A widespread insurgency by Islamic radicals dissatisfied with the government results in full scale guerilla warfare in the jungles of Malaya and terrorist activity in Kuala Lumpur
- Johor or Penang secede from Malaysia, resulting in the need for police action.
-Drones and robot armies are used to offset Singapore's lower manpower
- unequivocal sanction by China and the West to boost the legitimacy of Singaporean territorial gains

Singapore's big problem is that it can't, as Kris Lim says, have more babies. Land in Singapore is very limited, and Singapore overall is still dependent on fresh water from Johor and food imports. Assuming that NONE of the above issues apply, a war with Malaysia will not be in Singapore's favour as it would disrupt food supplies. The most Singapore can hope for would be to capture Johor, but nothing more than that, unless it somehow can create a massive Terminator or droid-like army to do the policing work required to consolidate territory and establish supply lines to push the front further north. The Malaysian army is more likely to retreat, leaving guerilla combat specialists (like the Royal Commandos) in rural and unpopulated areas in Johor to fight rearguard actions to disrupt Singapore's supply lines, whilst gathering land forces further north for a strike in Singapore. If Malaysia has high-quality and dedicated anti-air, Singapore is in for the deep end - as a Malaysian general I would lure the Singaporean air force to attack "targets of opportunity" which are in fact well-disguised AA and maybe try to interdict Singapore's communications with hacking.

In contrast, the only POSSIBLE way Singapore can really "conquer" Malaysia is either by taking advantage of a civil war (not really possible because Putrajaya still controls the army, and even if possible Singapore can only really hope to "restore order", not annex) or better still, by bombarding Putrajaya with tonnes and tonnes of cash to lobby the Malaysian government or to overthrow it. Singapore at present sees no need to conquer Malaysia because the current administration feels that it can do business with the UMNO-led regime.


----------



## Jlaw

UMNOPutra said:


> _*MILITARY STRATEGY (1)*_
> ------
> *What is the best strategy for Singapore to conquer Malaysia?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Ng, Infantry section commander, 1 SIR. Anti-Tank section, Company Marksman section
> 
> The short answer is: attack first. Singapore is too small to defend. the a breakthrough in say, woodlands, and the enemy could be in the CBD in an hour.
> The longer answer would be not to do something so foolish.
> 
> Singapore has the military capability to take mainland malaysia ( sabah and sarawak would be a different story) , but it does not have the capacity to HOLD it.
> No disrespect to the malaysian soldiers, who are undoubtedly fine and hard fightrers, and more so than singaporean soldiers, but the RMAF do not have the necessary logistical support base or transport experience needed for mordern mechanised warfare.
> 
> With the strongest air force in the region, as well as significant armor and mechanized assets, Any well planed Singapore attack into malaysia is going to be difficult to stop. RSAF will bomb RMAF Butterworth, Kuantan, Kedak, and Labuan to establish immediate air superiority. Helicopters will support an armored push up the North south highway to KL. with no major obstacles between Johor and KL the SAF could be attacking KL in 2 days, maybe less. A blocking force holds the flank and prevents any flank attacks while another force makes its way yo the west coast and makes a parallel push. SAF assets will concentrate on taking the major logistical and transport centers- i.e. large towns and cities and bypass the rest. this will force the agricultural sector in malaysia to cooperate with them.
> 
> As the SAF advances north however, it's advance is going to slow. Terrain becomes much denser and SAF supply lines will be much longer, plus there will be natural obstacles like the many rivers criss crossing central malaysia. I suspect in such a case Penang would become the new capital and Malaysia will contintue the fight from there. I am quite confident, however in such a case Malaysia would still lose... BUT:
> 
> Malaysia is an ideal country for a guerilla war. large agricultural landbase, Dense forest, central mountainous region. large indigenious population who don't like the invader ( in fact, invading malaysia would unite the malaysians against the Singaporeans) . Meanwhile, you have a sympathetic Sabah and Sarawak to your rear. not to menton you've pretty much lost all international credibility. Singapore's army is NOT prepared in the leastfor a guerilla war. Nor does it have an army big enough to police everything.A guerilla war would see Singapore's economic lifeblood: investments and maritime trade activity, leave the region. Remember the malayan emergency? Meanwhile you've mobillised the army which means a large part of Singapore's workfoce is not working. So Singapore would lose.
> 
> so, the long and short is: Singapore would not want to invade malaysia.
> ----
> Renatus Peregrinus, royalist (Daulat Tuanku) and disillusioned social democrat
> 
> For Singapore to conquer Malaysia, Malaysia must first fall to pieces or have its military resources sapped by political stresses.
> 
> The following are all possible situations that Singapore can choose to exploit:
> 
> - Insurrection in Sabah or Sarawak results in secession, resulting in Malaysia sending troops on police action duty.
> - A widespread insurgency by Islamic radicals dissatisfied with the government results in full scale guerilla warfare in the jungles of Malaya and terrorist activity in Kuala Lumpur
> - Johor or Penang secede from Malaysia, resulting in the need for police action.
> -Drones and robot armies are used to offset Singapore's lower manpower
> - unequivocal sanction by China and the West to boost the legitimacy of Singaporean territorial gains
> 
> Singapore's big problem is that it can't, as Kris Lim says, have more babies. Land in Singapore is very limited, and Singapore overall is still dependent on fresh water from Johor and food imports. Assuming that NONE of the above issues apply, a war with Malaysia will not be in Singapore's favour as it would disrupt food supplies. The most Singapore can hope for would be to capture Johor, but nothing more than that, unless it somehow can create a massive Terminator or droid-like army to do the policing work required to consolidate territory and establish supply lines to push the front further north. The Malaysian army is more likely to retreat, leaving guerilla combat specialists (like the Royal Commandos) in rural and unpopulated areas in Johor to fight rearguard actions to disrupt Singapore's supply lines, whilst gathering land forces further north for a strike in Singapore. If Malaysia has high-quality and dedicated anti-air, Singapore is in for the deep end - as a Malaysian general I would lure the Singaporean air force to attack "targets of opportunity" which are in fact well-disguised AA and maybe try to interdict Singapore's communications with hacking.
> 
> In contrast, the only POSSIBLE way Singapore can really "conquer" Malaysia is either by taking advantage of a civil war (not really possible because Putrajaya still controls the army, and even if possible Singapore can only really hope to "restore order", not annex) or better still, by bombarding Putrajaya with tonnes and tonnes of cash to lobby the Malaysian government or to overthrow it. Singapore at present sees no need to conquer Malaysia because the current administration feels that it can do business with the UMNO-led regime.


Singapore need to align with China first instead of going against China.
Second,Singapore should attack Malaysia with China military in the region as defense measure against Malaysia.
Third, Singapore cannot occupy or control Malaysia even if they win, but China can.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Jlaw said:


> Singapore need to align with China first instead of going against China.
> Second,Singapore should attack Malaysia with China military in the region as defense measure against Malaysia.
> Third, Singapore cannot occupy or control Malaysia even if they win, but China can.



De Facto .. China already occupied and/or controlled Malaysia , especially our economy .. but, legally Malaysia is still ruled by Malay through UMNO and its Barisan Nasional coalition

Penang is a the best example of "Neo Singapore" in our land .. all controlled by Chinese ..


----------



## Jlaw

UMNOPutra said:


> De Facto .. China already occupied and/or controlled Malaysia , especially our economy .. but, legally Malaysia is still ruled by Malay through UMNO and its Barisan Nasional coalition
> 
> Penang is a the best example of "Neo Singapore" in our land .. all controlled by Chinese ..


No. Military is primarily Malaysian. Very few Chinese in Malaysia politics. The few who are cannot be trusted because they are traitors. If you're Malaysian then you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Azurekast

Jlaw said:


> Very few Chinese in Malaysia politics. The few who are cannot be trusted because they are traitors. If you're Malaysian then you know what I'm talking about.



I don't really know what you're talking about. If you mean DAP, then its probably because of the rumors they have ties to Singapore's political party.

While I myself don't really agree with opening so much of Malaysia to foreign investments (either it be China, the West, or any other countries), I can't deny it has some advantages.

While giving China the opportunity to invest, Malaysia is also protecting itself by presenting itself as a better financial partner, than a financial rival like Singapore.

Singapore is tied to the influence of US, as such opening itself to China can be tricky. Not that Singapore needs to, because their position is pretty secure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/19117/China_To_Build_Four_New_Ships_For_Malaysian_Navy#.WP9jPlN96LI


----------



## nufix

*Two foreign ships escape from MMEA custody, detained in Indonesia*
By Bernama - April 26, 2017 @ 2:27pm
*JAKARTA: Two foreign tankers, which had escaped the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) detention two days ago, were held in Indonesian waters by its National Army Navy (TNI AL) yesterday.*

Online media quoted Indonesian Navy Western Region Fleet Commander rear admiral Aan Kurnia as saying that they had detained two ships sought by the Malaysian authorities in the waters of Tanjung Uma, Batam, Riau Islands in Sumatra.

*Both ships with all the crew reportedly escaped from detention two days ago after the MMEA nabbed them south of Tanjung Penyusop, Teluk Rumania, Kota Tinggi in Johor for entering the Malaysian waters without permission.*

*Aan Kurnia said the ships; known as MT Brama Ocean and MT Orca, displaying the Malabo flag (the capital of Equatorial Guinea, Central Africa) and the Fijian flag respectively on their ships, were detained in a special operation after receiving the MMEA alert.

"We received a report from MMEA on the possibility of the ships entering Indonesian waters and our TNI AL special force acted fast in carrying out patrols in several areas and found two ships in suspicious circumstances before detaining the vessels and six crew," he said.*

Initial investigations showed that the vessels fitted the description of the ships that had escaped from MMEA and that they had tried to evade the authorities by changing the colour of the ships, he said.

Aan Kurnia said the two ships with six crew members were being held at the jetty in Yos Sudarso, Main Naval Base IV in Tanjung Pinang for further investigations.

He said the crew would be prosecuted for entering Indonesian waters without valid documents.

Five days ago, MMEA detained two foreign ships in the south of Tanjung Penyusop, for anchoring without permission and on further examination found the tankers also had no insurance. However, the ships managed to escape after being held for three days. - BERNAMA
http://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2...-ships-escape-mmea-custody-detained-indonesia

*KOARMABAR TANGKAP MT. BRAHMA OCEAN DAN MT. ORCA BURONAN MALAYSIA*




Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar) melalui tim Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR-4) Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang berhasil menangkap dan mengamankan MT. Brama Ocean Berbendera Malabo 314 GT dan MT. Orca Berbendera Fiji 127 GT yang merupakan buronan Agency Penguatan Maritim Malaysia (APMM), di perairan Tanjung Uma, Batam, Kepulauan Riau (Kepri), Minggu (23/4).

*Kronologis berawal APMM Malaysia mengirimkan berita kepada Komandan Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang Kolonel Laut (P) Ribut Eko Suyatno, S.E., M.M., bahwa kapal tangkapan APMM Malaysia MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca telah hilang/dilarikan, kemudian Danlantamal IV memerintahkan Asintel Danlantamal IV untuk melaksankan pengumpulan data terhadap adanya kemungkinan MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca berlayar masuk menuju perairan Batam, Bintan dan Tanjung Balaikarimun, serta memerintahkan Asops Danlantamal IV untuk menyiapkan unsur patroli dan membuat sektor penyekatan oleh unsur–unsur patroli diwilayah perairan Batam, Bintan dan Tanjung Balaikarimun.*

Asops (Asisten Operasi) Kolonel Laut (P) May Franky Sihombing dan Asintel (Asisten Intelijen) Kolonel Laut (E) Iwan S. bergerak cepat mengumpulkan staf untuk selanjutnya dilaksanakan briefing kepada Perwira Staf Operasi dan intel serta tim penindak WFQR-4 Unit 1 Jatanrasla untuk membuat perencanaan Operasi dan intelijen dalam pencarian terhadap MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca di perairan Batam, Bintan dan Tanjung Balaikarimun.

Selanjutnya unsur – unsur patroli yang terdiri dari KAL Anakonda, KAL Mapor, Sea Rider dan 3 unsur Patkamla Satkamla Lantamal IV, setelah mendapatkan perintah penyekatan sesuai sektor penyekatan yang telah ditentukan langsung melaksankan aksi penyekatan diwilayah perairan Selat Riau, Utara Batam dan Selat Durian yang diperkirakan kedua kapal akan melewati daerah tersebut.

Tidak mau kehilangan buruannya seluruh unsur patroli dan jaringan intelijen yang tergelar di laut melaksanakan tugas di sektor masing-masing untuk melakukan perburuan sang target operasi dan akhirnya Tim WFQR-4 berhasil menemukan titik terang keberadaan MT. Brama Ocean dan MT. Orca. Kemudian Tim WFQR-4/Unit 1 Jatanrasla bergerak cepat dengan menggunakan Sea Rider yang dipimpin langsung Asintel Danlantamal IV turun langsung dan onboard melaksanakan penyesiran di sekitar Tanjung Uma Batam.

Dari kejauhan Sea Rider Unit 1 Jatanrasla melihat siluet kapal mini tanker mencurigakan berada di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam, selanjutnya Sea Rider Unit 1 Jatanrasla melaksanakan pendekatan menuju kapal mini tanker tersebut untuk melaksankan pemeriksaan. Berbekal data-data kapal yang dikirimkan APMM Malaysia mempunyai kesesuaian dan kecocokan.

*Dari ciri-ciri kapal tanker tersebut mirip dengan informasi yang diperoleh dari APMM Malaysia namun beberapa bagian telah dicat untuk menghilangkan identitas kapal dan akhirnya dilaksanakan pemeriksaan kapal MT. Orca, saat dilaksanakan pemeriksaan posisi kapal sedang lego jangkar di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam dan diatas kapal terdapat 1 orang yang berinisial “M” , tim berhasil mengorek keterangan yang bersangkutan bahwa seluruh ABK berjumlah 6 orang namun yang 5 orang sedang turun ke darat. Yang bersangkutan mengakui sudah 1 bulan berada di MT. Orca pada saat masih berada diperairan Malaysia.*

Pada saat dilaksanakan pemeriksaan ternyata MT. Brama Ocean, sedang sandar pada MT. Orca yang sedang lego jangkar, diatas kapal terdapat 4 orang yang terdiri dari 1 orang Nahkoda dan 3 orang lainya adalah ABK dengan keterangan yang berinisial A jabatan Nahkoda MT. Brama Ocean, Jabatan Second Enginner yang berinisial “S”, Chief Officer MT. Brama Ocean sedangkan dari hasil interogasi sementara terhadap 5 ABK MT. Orca.

Pengakuan kelima kelima orang tersebut merupakan nahkoda dan ABK kapal lama yg mengetahui permasalahan di kapal tersebut, terkait penahanan kapal oleh APMM Malaysia lalu melarikan diri dengan menggunakan kedua kapal tersebut atas perintah “A” umur 30 th merupakan WNI suku Jawa.

Modus membawa kedua kapal yaitu MT. Orca dan MT. Brama Ocean tiba di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam pada hari Sabtu 22 April 07.00 WIB dengan cara MT. Orca menggandeng MT. Brama Ocean dari perairan Malaysia menuju perairan Tanjung Uma Batam.
*
Hasil pengecekan fisik MT. Orca dan MT. Brama Ocean untuk nama kapal pada lambung kanan dan kiri haluan kapal telah dihilangkan dengan cara di cat warna hitam dan kelima orang yang masih diatas kapal menyaksikan pengecetan tersebut setibanya di perairan Tanjung Uma Batam.*

Hingga saat ini kedua kapal MT. Orca dan MT. Brama Ocean telah diamankan di Dermaga Yos Sudarso Mako Lantamal IV Tanjungpinang guna proses lebih lanjut.
(Dispenarmabar)
posted @ Tuesday, April 25, 2017 8:52 PM by Dispenal Mabesal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Malaysia conducts trials of 30 mm naval gun from first-of-class NGPC*






A still image taken from a video released by the Malaysian Coast Guard, showing first test firings of the SMASH 30 mm naval gun system from KM Bagan Datuk. Source: Malaysian Coast Guard

*Key Points*

The Malaysian Coast Guard has conducted test firings of a 30 mm Turkish-made naval gun system from a newly inducted platform
Tests brings the first-of-class New Generation Patrol Craft closer towards full operational capability with the service
The Malaysian Coast Guard has conducted the first test firings of a newly installed SMASH 30 mm remote controlled stabilised naval gun system from its first-of-class New Generation Patrol Craft (NGPC), KM _Bagan Datuk_ (4541).

The tests, which were conducted about 15 n miles west of Pulau Mentagor, off the coast of Perak, were conducted to validate the weapon's successful integration with systems on board the vessel.

These involved a single seaborne target that was set adrift from and subsequently fired upon by _Bagan Datuk_ in single and burst modes of three rounds each. Present during the tests were engineers from Turkish defence company Aselsan, which is supplying the naval gun system to the coastguard. According to specifications provided by the company, the SMASH system is fitted with a 30 mm Mk 44 Bushmaster-II cannon that fires 200 rds/min.

_Bagan Datuk_ is the first of six 44 m coastal patrol vessels ordered from Malaysian shipbuilder Destini Shipbuilding & Engineering under a MYR380 million (USD87 million) signed in 2015. The platform is derived from a design by Germany-based Fassmer Shipbuilding Company and will be the first vessels operated by the Malaysian Coast Guard to feature an organic unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) capability.

The 297-tonne platform features an overall length of 44.25 m, an overall beam of 7.7 m, and a design draught of 1.95 m. The vessel is powered by two 1,920 kW MTU engines, and has a top speed of 24 kt, and a standard range of 2,000 n miles at 12 kt.

Each NGPC can deploy the Thales Fulmar unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) from a catapult-based launcher situated just behind the position of its primary weapon.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(339 of 398 words)


http://www.janes.com/article/69931/...s-of-30-mm-naval-gun-from-first-of-class-ngpc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Indonesia, Malaysia conduct joint patrol in Malacca Strait*





KRI Sembilang-850 [poskota]


Tanjungpinang, Riau Islands (ANTARA News) - Indonesian and Malaysian military personnel are conducting joint patrol and excise code named Patkor Optima-26A/17 in the Malacca Strait.

Commander of the Tanjungpinang Naval Base Colonel Ribut Eko Suyatno, representing the commander of the western Indonesian marine security, opened the event in Batam, Riau Islands province, on Tuesday.

He said that Lieutenant Colonel Totok Irianto enjoyed the trust as the commander of Patkor Optima-26A/17 task force. Irianto will command Indonesian warships KRI Sembilang-850 and KRI Sigurot-864, Maritime Security Board (Bakamla) ship, police ship, Marine and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP) ship, customs and excise ship, and the Fisheries and Maritime Affairs Ministrys ship.

Meanwhile, Malaysia has deployed MV Marlin, MV Danga, MV Satria, PA-51-PDRM, and PA-52-PDRM, among others.

The Indonesian side in the joint patrol and exercise comprise personnel of the Indonesian Navy, the Indonesian Police, the Customs and Excise Office, the Maritime Security Board (Bakamla), and the Marine and Coast Guard Unit (KPLP).

"Marine security is not merely related to sovereignty and law but it also entails understanding that sea must be safe for users and must be free from threat and disturbance to any activity," he remarked.

He added that the sea must be free from the threat of violence such as piracy, sabotage, and terrorism.

Above all, the sea must be free from navigational threat, which may put shipping safety on the line, and must be free from the threat of pollution and marine ecosystem destruction, he stated. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/110864/indonesia-malaysia-conduct-joint-patrol-in-malacca-strait

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

A new model of AV8 Gempita 8x8 made by Deftech (Malaysia) and FNSS launched at IDEF 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra

Congrate to UMNO .. 71st Year to Serve Malay and Islam ..


----------



## Azurekast

Malaysian Army testing and conducting exercise with new equipment for "Network Centric Operation" (NCO).

KUANTAN, 9 Mei 2017 - MAJLIS PERASMIAN DAN PEMAKAIAN TOHA EKSESAIS NETWORK CENTRIC OPERATION (NCO) TENTERA DARAT 2017

The excercise involved 70 personnel from Kuantan and Dungun. It is aimed to test the effectiveness of current inventory and equipment integration.

Communication technology developed by Sapura Technologies (indigenous company) are shown, tested in limited quantities.

Also shown used are standard issue M4A1 carbine, but equipped with RIS, Acog Trijicon Scope and laser grip.






Part of the ceremony:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

aiyooo, u all need to call Pak Cik HangPC kesini lah..... need more update here.


----------



## Azurekast

More pictures from yesterday's exercise.












*Five Power Defence Arrangements exercise Bersama Shield concluded on May 9 in Malaysia.*

Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, New Zealand and the United Kingdom have completed Five Power Defence Arrangements exercise in international waters, off the coast of Malaysia as part of the longest standing multilateral arrangement in South East Asia. Exercise BERSAMA SHIELD was an important opportunity for the Australian Defence Force to strengthen cooperation with other nations.

The exercise was conducted over four phases, culminating in a practical regional security exercise and post exercise debrief. The Five Power Defence Arrangments were established in 1971 to contribute to regional security.

Exercise Suman Protector 17 is the next major Defence Arrangements exercise and is scheduled for the second half of 2017.






*4 days friendly visit by Republic of China warships in Pulau Pinang*

CNS CHANG CHUN (DDH150), CNS JING ZHOU (532), CNS CHOAHU (890)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

RMN's Eastern Fleet To Add New Vessels To Shore Up Security In Sabah, Sarawak

Thursday, 11 May 2017 16:01

KOTA KINABALU -- The Royal Malaysian Navy's (RMN) Eastern Fleet is set to add six Kedah Class Patrol boats to its fleet in the near future to shore up security in Sabah and Sarawak waters.

Its chief, Vice Admiral Datuk Syed Zahiruddin Putra Syed Osman said apart from that, four Littoral Mission Ships (LMS) which were part of a deal with China recently, would also be placed under the division.

"The addition of these vessels would enhance the preparedness of RMN's assets in East Malaysia. It is also in line with RMN's transformation plan to group together vessels of the same class in one base to make it easier to maintain them," he told reporters after a parade and inaugural speech ceremony, here, today.

Since April 27, the RMN was split into two divisions, namely the Western Fleet headquartered in Lumut, Perak and Eastern Fleet in Sepanggar, Kota Kinabalu, Sabah.

Syed Zahiruddin said the establishment of the Eastern Fleet was apt because of the geostrategic position of the South China Sea which was highly sensitive currently.

-- BERNAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Dr.Norilmi Amalia Ismail from USM was greeted by Head of Dissemination Pusteksat, Iwan Faizal (center) and Surya Satellite team.

*Malaysia Learning Satellite Technology from Indonesia.*

It is undeniable that Indonesia is Southeast Asia's most advanced country in the field of aviation and space. It practically invites some neighboring countries interested in cooperating in this field. After some time ago, the Malaysian Fisheries Bureau visited LAPAN to dialogue with LAPAN researchers on Zap Potential Fishing Zone (ZPPI), on Monday (08/05) Norilmi Amalia and the team visited the Center for Satellite Technology (Pusteksat) LAPAN in Bogor.

Norilmi Amalia is a lecturer from Universiti Sains Malaysia (USM) who is also the Head of Project MYSat - Malaysia. The arrival of Norilmi and the team was greeted by the Head of Dissemination Pusteksat, Iwan Faizal accompanied by Surya Satellite team from Surya University.

LAPAN presented the LAPAN-A1 / TUBSat, LAPAN-A2 / Orari, LAPAN-A3 / IPB satellite launches and the development of the LAPAN-A4 and A-5 satellites. Then, Surya Satellite team presented their satellite development that is Surya Satellite 1 (SS1) which they are doing under the guidance of Pusteksat researcher. USM team also explained the condition of technological development especially regarding satellite in Malaysia.

The event continued with a visit to various facilities Pusteksat. They visited the Assembly, Integration and Test (AIT) room and proceeded to Ground Station Pusteksat a room to monitor the satellite. While in the satellite monitoring room, the USM team was explained about satellite monitoring and showed samples of data obtained by LAPAN satellites. The visit continued with the SS1 show demo from Surya Satellite, especially about how the satellite works. Next the event ended with the exchange of souvenirs and photos together.










https://www.lapan.go.id/index.php/s...-Teknologi-Pembuatan-Satelit-Indonesia/berita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azurekast

*





Malaysia and Thailand Concludes Annual Excercise AIR THAMAL 2017*

Smiles and handshakes express how glad we are when we meet each other again! A strong bond is built for years as long as almost 4 decades of the Exercise Air Thamal which has been conducted with mutual understanding and cooperation between RTAF and RMAF.







_________________________________________________________________________________

*Royal Malaysian Air Force Concludes the 24th Air Force Commandos Selection Course 2017*

BANTING, 16 May 17 – Beret Award Ceremony for Air Force Commandos (PASKAU) carried out by Panglima Operasi Udara, Lieutenant General Dato' Sri Hj Abdul Mutalib in RMAF Base Batu Hampar, Banting, Selangor. Celebrating 13 new initiates from 53 original candidates that managed to pass the grueling 12 weeks selection course including 6 modules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azurekast

*Firepower Exercise 2017*

SHAH ALAM: The Army conducted its annual firepower exercise at Kem Sirajuddin, Gemas today (May 22, 2017). The exercise is the main live firing exercise for the Army, where its heavy hitters worked together with the RMAF fighters to demonstrate its capabilities and firepower.

In the past, the exercise was called a demonstration but this was changed last year to better reflect the main goal of the training exercise.

This year’s exercise saw the first public firing of the Gempita AFV30 and Adnan Thales 120mm mortar. Unfortunately, the Armoured Command Variant (ACV) of the Gempita did not take part in the exercise. Anyhow the Thales 2R2M 120mm mortar are fitted on the ACV-S variant of the Adnan, which eight units were procured back in 2010. The ACV-S variant is, of course, the stretch variant of the Adnan, distinguishable by it’s six road wheels compared to the normal ones with five wheels.

The Army Air Wing also demonstrated the AW109 fitted with the minigun, with two examples firing the guns just above the viewing gallery. Last year, only one AW109 took part in the exercise. Two Nuris from the PUTD also took part in exercise hoisting an Oto Melara 105mm pack howitzers in the exercise, compared to one last year.

For the indirect firing portion of the exercise, three F/A-18D Hornets and two BAe Systems Hawk 108s were involved together with the Army’s heavy hitters firing in their more traditional fire support role. Because of this the guns, the G5 155mm, 81mm mortars and 105 hotwizers, were firing away from the gallery.

-Marhalim Abas, MalaysianDefence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

A lenghty article from our former ambassador to China published on "Free Malaysia Today" website. Worth the time to read.

*The new silk road: Demons within, dragons without*

May 31, 2017

While China’s leaders were experimenting with ways to release the creativity, ingenuity and industriousness of all its people, our leaders were stifling it with discriminatory programmes and self-defeating policies.


COMMENT

*



*

*Part Three*

*By Dennis Ignatius*

We have tended to look at China with starry-eyed fascination, mesmerized by the immense opportunities for investments, trade, and business, not to mention corrupt gain. China has become something of a fairy godmother – for every problem or need there is a Chinese loan, a Chinese project or a Chinese business deal.

Of course, China has much to offer but only the most naïve will believe that China’s largesse is without a price.

Like it or not, we are dealing with a behemoth with the resources, the ambitions and the tenacity to overwhelm us if we are not careful.

*A diplomat in Beijing*

I lived in Beijing from 1979 to 1981 as a diplomat and was back in China again earlier this month to attend a meeting. The pace of change in China is simply staggering.

When I first arrived in the country, China had no middle class. According to some economists, its wages were just above that of Sub-Saharan Africa.

Most people lived in mud brick shacks and there were as many bicycles as there were people. Vegetables like cabbage were brought from the communes when available and dumped by the truckloads on the roadside; the smell of rotting cabbage was everywhere.

*Unleashing the creativity of the Chinese people*

Deng Xiaoping, the paramount leader of China from 1978 till his retirement in 1989, was one of the most remarkable leaders I have ever had the privilege of meeting. He saw what many of his more ideologically inclined colleagues were too blind to see – that if a way could be found to release the industriousness, creativity and ingenuity of the Chinese people, there would be no stopping China’s rise to greatness. In my view, that was his greatest contribution to China.




And he set about changing China through the Four Modernizations policy. It was a big deal then, much the same way as OBOR is today.


Less than four decades after I first arrived in Beijing, the city is not just a world-class capital city, it is the capital of the world.

The millions of bicycles that once filled the streets of Beijing are gone, replaced by millions of cars both foreign and locally-made.

In the week that I was there for my recent meeting, China’s first locally-built aircraft began sea trials while its first locally-built passenger plane took its maiden voyage.

Almost everything – airports, roads, mass transit systems, telecommunications – is new and more advanced than anything anywhere else. The old ‘hutungs’ are all but gone, replaced by dazzling high-rise condos, shopping malls, stadiums, coffee bars and fabulously expensive restaurants filled not by expatriates but by locals.

Except for the famous historical landmarks, very little remains of the Beijing I first encountered in 1979.

*Impatient to fulfil its destiny*

The mindset shift is also striking. The people I talked were confident about their future and proud of what had been accomplished. They were anxious to get the best education, learn new experiences, discover new business opportunities, seek ways to exploit new technologies, and were ready to move to the other side of the world if necessary in pursuit of their aspirations.

As a nation, there is an eagerness to be the best and the greatest, to climb the highest, go the furthest, to build the biggest, fastest and most advanced. It doesn’t take long for visitors to sense that this is a nation on the move, impatient to fulfil its manifest destiny as possibly the greatest nation in the world.

Above all else, it is the strategic thinking and planning behind almost everything that is China today that is impressive. A country like China does not rise that high that fast by happenstance but by careful planning, thoughtful implementation and dogged determination. It seems that when China settles upon a strategy, it pursues it with uncommon passion.

It would not be an exaggeration to say that never in the history of human civilization has any nation been able to make such a technological, economic and social leap forward in such a short span of time as China.

That is the China that we must deal with and we better be up to the challenge if we are not to share the fate of lambs headed to the slaughterhouse.

It is not to suggest that China is evil or necessarily intent on subjugation; it’s just that the sheer asymmetry of its power and prowess automatically puts other nations at a huge disadvantage.

*Facing the demons within*

As I walked around Beijing in awe, I couldn’t help reflecting on our own nation’s journey over the last 35 years or so. In many ways, witnessing China’s exponential rise to greatness also forces us to come to terms with our own performance, our own vulnerabilities and shortcomings. It is a depressing exercise to say the least.






During Dr Mahathir’s visit to China in November 1985, for example, a few Proton Saga were given to a Beijing taxi company as part of the effort to gain publicity for the recently launched Malaysian-made car. Admiring crowds gathered around the Proton wherever it was displayed, astonished that a small developing country like Malaysia could produce its own cars. It was a proud moment for those of us who were there.

Some 37 years later, here we are desperately looking to China to rescue Proton from total collapse. In 1985, China produced about 6000 cars annually; by 2008, China’s annual production had surpassed that of the United States and Japan combined.

Time and again, we seem to have squandered the lead we had through corruption, mismanagement and misguided policies or wasted resources on hair-brained schemes. Worst of all, we never seem to learn anything from our follies because we keep repeating them.

*Unproductive, self-defeating exercise*

While China was taking giant strides forward with its Four Modernizations programme, we were arguing about language, race and religion. Instead of building a world-class system of education, we were politicising it and pretending that just calling our universities great would make it so. While other countries were going out of their way to attract the best minds in the world, we were driving them away with bigotry and prejudice.

While China’s leaders were experimenting with ways to release the creativity, ingenuity and industriousness of all its people, our leaders were stifling it with discriminatory programmes and self-defeating policies.

Even now, when countries like China are focused on technological innovation and strategizing how to seize global leadership, we are obsessed with religious laws, what people wear or who’s sleeping with whom, never mind that all these things do absolutely nothing to improve our productivity, enhance our competitiveness or prepare us for the challenges ahead.

Of course, we have our great plans – Vision 2020 and now TN2050 – but we have neither the patience nor the determination of China to do whatever is necessary to bring it to fruition. In the end, it’s all just hype, a “syiok sendiri” exercise, and we know it.

To be sure, Malaysia has made impressive advances as well but surely it is far less than what could have been achieved when measured against our potential.

How do we face external challenges and an increasingly competitive global environment with so much internal baggage? If we cannot get our act together, if we cannot exorcise the demons within, how can we ever hope to face the dragon without?

*NEXT: CONCLUSION: DANCING WITH DRAGONS*

_Dennis Ignatius is a former ambassador._

*With a firm belief in freedom of expression and without prejudice, FMT tries its best to share reliable content from third parties. Such articles are strictly the writer’s personal opinion. FMT does not necessarily endorse the views or opinions given by any third party content provider.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

*KD Jebat Navy warship catches fire, no injuries or casualties reported*





LUMUT, June 3 — There were no injuries or casualties in a fire incident involving the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) KD Jebat warship, docked at the naval base here early this morning.

Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) chief Admiral Tan Sri Ahmad Kamarulzaman Ahmad Badaruddin said that based on preliminary information, the 2.30am fire broke out at a galley area while the personnel were busy preparing the ‘sahur’ (pre-dawn meal).

“Swift action by Navy personnel enabled the fire to be fully brought under control at 5am helped by a team of firefighters from Lumut, “ he said in a statement.

Ahmad Kamarulzaman said the Navy would set up a board of inquiry to investigate the cause of the accident as well as the damage and losses incurred.

KD JEBAT is Lekiu-type guided missile frigate and commissioned on Nov 10, 1999, and currently assigned to the Western Fleet Command at the RMN base in Lumut. — Bernama

http://m.themalaymailonline.com/mal...alties-reported#sthash.Bm2lrFnS.qOfVCdU6.dpuf


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

* Contemporary National Education: Security, survival and success of Qatar as a small state *





Big neighbour upset by small neighbour.

Big neighbour restricts land, sea and air access to small neighbour. This affects imports of vital supplies like food and raw materials by small neighbour, not to mention the free movement of people and trade.

Small neighbour has United States (US) military on its soil.

Small neighbour has a world-class airline.

Small neighbour is a major petrochemicals hub.

Small neighbour is almost totally reliant on food imports.

Small neighbour has deep pockets to weather any financial crisis, with a sovereign wealth fund managing billions in global investments.

Just to be clear, the "small neighbour" we are talking about is Qatar.

As a metaphor for how small states fare when bigger neighbours choose to flex their might, the State of Qatar represents an interesting parallel for the Republic of Singapore.

On Monday (5 Jun'17), Bahrain, Egypt and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) joined Saudi Arabia in cutting diplomatic ties with Qatar. The Saudi-led coalition had claimed that Qatar funds terror groups and is said to be upset with Qatar's friendliness towards Iran.
The terror-related allegations aren't new. But this time, Qatar's neighbours joined forces to slowly cut off access to the outside world from Qatar, a sliver of land on the northern shores of Arabia.

Supermarkets saw their shelves emptied as anxious residents stocked up on supplies. Lack of raw materials for construction has put the brakes on building activities in Qatar.





In a bid to further isolate Qatar, its neighbours blocked Qatari aircraft from entering their airspace, and barred Qatari vessels from using their seaports. Qatar Airways, an emerging rival to Singapore Airlines, had to reroute or cancel numerous flights.
Amid the diplomatic strangulation, where is the United Nations (UN)? Not a squeak was heard in the first days of the spate. Even now, there appears to be no bid by the world body to soothe tensions.

And as Qataris face starvation, the world's media appears more interested in the fate of the FIFA World Cup 2022 and whether facilities for the globe's most prestigious soccer matches can be finished on time.

The plight of the Qataris provides the answer to Singaporeans who have asked why our tiny city-state cannot rely on the "world's policemen" for its security.

Qatar is home to the largest US airbase in the Middle East. So what? This failed to accord the desert state any immunity card against unfriendly neighbours.

Qatar has also learned that it cannot rely on the UN to solve its problems. The UN will not come marching in to help, like cavalry to the rescue.
The episode where Qatar's neighbours have cut ties underlines a little-known hard truth of diplomacy - bilateral ties are never a given and must be reciprocated. A lot of work - much of which takes place away from the public eye - is carried out by diplomats the world over to ensure that diplomatic relations remain on an even keel.

And while we are led to believe big and small nations speak with an equal voice on the world stage, let us not deceive ourselves when it comes to geographical realities. Small states have far more to lose vis-a-vis big states when air, land or sea space is denied.

For Singapore, the smallest of all ASEAN states, we must work even harder to punch above our weight and ensure our relevance to friends in the region and farther afield. In a world of options, big states can easily overlook us.

The case of Qatar also demonstrates that a strong military is a necessary but not sufficient condition for a country's stability, growth and prosperity, Qatar, which has one of the densest air defence networks on the Arabian peninsula, probably realises more than ever how vital it is to nurture and sustain social and economic stability, along with national resilience for weathering the ongoing diplomatic spate.

In Singapore, we identify these as elements of the Total Defence movement, which is made up of Military, Civil, Economic, Social and Psychological defence elements. We also have the SGSecure movement that aims to strengthen national resilience against in-country perils.

But does the average Singaporean care enough to play his or her part?

We have also been told, ad nauseam time and again, that we ourselves are responsible for our country's security. This message, if uttered on the streets of Qatar, will probably be embraced readily by not a few advocates there.

The speed with which Qatar's neighbours ganged up acted against it shows why no one should take peace and stability for granted. Truth be told, we cannot and should not live with a siege mentality. But the Qatar episode reminds us that neighbours itching for a flare-up will grab any opportunity to do so. 

In Qatar's case, one school of thought argues that fake news contributed to misleading neighbouring states on Doha's stance towards Iran. 

Qatari leaders have made a plea for dialogue to solve the impasse.

Too late. 

No one cries for small states.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*RMAF Hawk 108 fighter jet reported missing





Hawk 108 TUDM [abpic]
*
KUALA LUMPUR, June 15 — The Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) has reported that it has lost contact with a Hawk 108 fighter jet which is believed to have gone missing north of Kuantan near the Pahang-Terengganu border.

The RMAF said in a statement that contact was lost at 11.30 am after the aircraft took off from the Kuantan airbase.

“The aircraft took off from the Kuantan airbase at 11 am and we lost contact at 11.30 am,” it said.

The RMAF has launched a search-and-rescue operation.

Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein, in a Twitter message, expressed concern over the incident and prayed for the safety of the pilots. — Bernama

http://www.themalaymailonline.com/m...ter-jet-reported-missing#sthash.fTMHgaRw.dpuf


----------



## Satria Manggala

*RMAF Hawk 108: Two pilots killed in crash*

KUANTAN - Two pilots of the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) Hawk 108 that was reported missing at 11.30 am this morning were killed when the fighter jet crashed.

The bodies were found at 2.30 pm near Kampung Chukai in Kemaman, Terengganu.

Air Force Chief Jen Datuk Seri Affendi Buang said, the bodies were found 20 metres from each other together with their parachutes.

“We believe that they managed to pull the eject seats when the jet started to lose control.

"They are experienced pilots and this is a great loss to us," he said in a special press conference at the RMAF base in Kuantan, here, just now.

The pilot who died were Major Mohd Hasri Zahari, 31, from Kuala Lumpur and Major Yazmi Mohamed Yusof, 39, from Negeri Sembilan.

http://www.sinarharian.com.my/eng/rmaf-hawk-108-two-pilots-killed-in-crash-1.689865

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Hindustani78

*



*
*https://sputniknews.com/military/201706161054678568-malaysian-air-force-russian-fighters/*

*The Malaysian Air Force has announced that they have modified their Russian-made Sukhoi Su-30 fighter jets to be able to drop GBU-12 laser-guided bombs, having successfully tested the new platform in late 2016.*

The Royal Malaysian Air Force put out a video showing their Su-30MKMs, supermaneuverable fighters specifically designed for use by Malaysian forces, dropping 500-pound GBU-12s made by Lockheed-Martin and Raytheon. The video's accompanying caption said that the test occurred in November 2016 at the Air Force's weapons testing range.

However, the segment has since been deleted from the video.

The GBU-12s are laser-guided, using a passive heat-seeking homing system to detect and strike targets. The Su-30MKMs used a French-made Thales Damocles targeting pod to detect targets, firing weapons like the Russian-made Kh-29T/L long-range guided missile as well as the KAB-500L and KAB-1500L laser guided bombs. The GBU-12 is in the same family of weapons as the KABs, but smaller (507 pounds to the KAB-500L's 1102) and equipped with a GPS to give it a more flexible trajectory. 

Malaysian ground forces also can use hand-held designators to pick out targets.

In 2012, Malaysia purchased six Raytheon AN/ASQ-228 Advanced Targeting Forward-Looking Infrared pods for bomb and missile targeting. It used them to upgrade their Boeing F/A-18D Hornets, which are primarily used by the US Marines for air support during night attacks.

The Malaysian Air Force has a fleet of 49 combat aircraft: 18 Sukhoi Su-30MKMs, eight Boeing F/A-18Ds, 10 Russian-made MiG-29s and 13 British BAE Hawk 208s. The Sukhois make up the core of the fleet and are equipped with both Russian and Western systems.

Previously, Malaysia's Hornets successfully deployed GBU-12s against several hundred Filipino militants attempting to seize territory in North Borneo. The Hornets and Hawks used GBU-12s on the militants' headquarters to flush them out before sending commandos in to sweep them up.


----------



## Satria Manggala

^^^




SU-30MKM drops GBU-12 Paveway II laser guided smart bomb (photo : Malaysia Military Power)


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Svantana said:


> *Malaysia Learning Satellite Technology from Indonesia.*
> 
> It is undeniable that Indonesia is Southeast Asia's most advanced country in the field of aviation and space.




*And why is that my post here was deleted? *

Why should we accept any unfounded allegations or boastful rhetoric as fact? 

What is the basis for claim that Indonesia is anywhere close to Asia or Southeast Asia's most advanced country in space and aviation sector? 

Nothing. 

Japan, Korea, China, Taiwan, Singapore, Australia, India, Iran, Saudi Arabia are all ahead of you by decades. North Korea and South Korea are both ahead of you by decades. 

If you mean ASEAN, then tiny Singapore is ahead of you in almost every area imaginable. 

Example. 

Singapore manufactures aero engines for Rolls Royce and P&W. Safran Helicopters South East Asian engine repair and overhaul centre is in Singapore. Biggest independent MRO player at least in Asia Pacific is in Singapore. Singapore built and designed commercial satellite TeLeos-1 is already operational. TeLeos-2 is being built as we speak. Not just microsatellite or nanosatellite. 

And the list goes on and on. 

Indonesia is not even a player. Just being able to put together the body of some propeller driven planes does not make you an aviation powerhouse. Otherwise, many Eastern European countries would be aviation powerhouses. 

And talking of space, what area is Indonesia leading in? Scientific publications quantity? Quality? Citations? Non self citations? Non self citations per paper? 

Aerospace exports (here also Singapore leads you by really big margin). 

Of course, no Asian country is a match to European and Western powers. That is besides the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

Malaysia Outlines its Shopping List

20 Juni 2017



RMAF CN-235 (photo : Xu Zheng)

As the global aerospace industry descends on Paris for the biennial aviation spectacle, the chief of the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) has revealed the contents of his shopping list. 

A new multi-role combat aircraft (MRCA), new maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) and additional air defence radars are the primary capability acquisition goals, according to RMAF Chief Gen Affendi Buang.

In a written reply to Shephard, the RMAF Chief stated that these acquisitions would nevertheless be subject to the availability of funding allocations by the Malaysian government.

On the MPA requirement, Gen Affendi stated: ‘The RMAF is considering a few options to enhance the maritime patrol capabilities which is presently being undertaken by the Beechcraft B200T aircraft. Due to the age factor (23 years) and limited number and capabilities, more capable and fully-fledged MPA platforms (ASW and AsuW) with ISR and SAR capabilities are being evaluated to replace the B200T aircraft.’

As an interim measure, the RMAF is considering modifying and integrating some of its CN235 medium transport aircraft with the AMASCOS surveillance system from the B200T.

‘The procurement of [an] MPA is highly desirable to meet the ever-increasing surveillance and patrol requirement in the Malaysian Territorial Waters and EEZ but will still be largely dependent on the availability of funding from the government.’

Gen Affendi also said that in regard to the RMAF’s focus under the 11th Malaysia Plan of 2016-2020, and based on the budget allocated under the plan, the RMAF is focused on completing the existing procurement of A400M aircraft and its infrastructure, the final phase of EC725 helicopters infrastructure as well as the Sukhoi Service Technical Centre (located at RMAF Gong Kedak).





RMAF EC-725 (photo : urkyurky)

He also added that the RMAF was also in the process of upgrading its S-61A Nuri helicopters under the Nuri Upgrade Programme 4 (NUP4), its C-130H fleet under the C-130H Avionics Upgrade Programme 2 (AUP2) and its BAE Hawk 100/200s under the Hawk Upgrade Programme.

‘All these upgrade programmes are meant to optimise the asset’s capabilities besides meeting the present Air Traffic Management (ATM) requirement,’ he stated.

In regards to the Nuri upgrade programme (being carried out by Airod and Heli-One), the proof of concept helicopter (M23-37) was now on the final stage of issuance of the Supplementary Type certificate (STC) and Certificate of Airworthiness (COA) and this was expected to be done imminently.

On the C-130H upgrade programme, the RMAF Chief said the service forecast that the first phase of the programme would start by the end of this year.

He did not confirm which companies would be doing the upgrade, although it is known that Malaysia’s Airod would be the domestic company doing the upgrade with an undetermined foreign partner.

The Hawk upgrade programme was in the negotiation process, he stated, again not specifying the companies involved, although it is known that Airod and BAE Systems (as the OEM) will be doing the upgrade work.

Turning to the MRCA programme, Gen Affendi said with the service’s MiG-29 fleet passing the 20-year mark, they were starting to see ‘an increase in capability gap’.

‘Advancements in technologies especially the sensor fusion and weaponry is forcing RMAF to consider the available options for future operations of the MiG-29. The RMAF have proposed certain measures deemed fit and we are still awaiting the direction from Malaysian government.’

Regarding UAV capabilities for the RMAF, Gen Affendi stated that the RMAF was still in the early phases of planning on introducing UAV capabilities within the force. 

‘The introduction and integration of this capability with the present and future RMAF assets are very much in the planning process. Nevertheless, the RMAF will continue to monitor and evaluate the development of the UAV platforms to provide better insight in identifying the most suitable platform for future operation.’*

(Shephard)*


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Military radar equipment worth millions missing from Malaysian port*





A high-tech military consignment has gone missing from a port in Johor, prompting an investigation by the Customs Department and International Trade and Industry Ministry. The radar equipment, worth millions of ringgit, was being shipped from Australia to the Netherlands via Malaysia. PHOTO: THE STAR/ASIA NEWS NETWORK

JOHOR BARU (THE STAR/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - A consignment of high-tech military radar equipment worth millions of ringgit has gone missing from the Port of Tanjung Pelepas.

Agencies including the Customs Department and the International Trade and Industry Ministry (Miti) are investigating the disappearance.

Nusajaya OCPD Asst Comm Nor Hashim Mohamad confirmed that a police report on the matter was received.

Meanwhile, Customs Department assistant director-general (enforcement) Datuk Paddy Abd Halim said an internal investigation was being carried out as well.

Sources said Customs officials detained the radar systems shortly after the consignment arrived from Australia last month.

The items, in one container, were supposed to be shipped to the Netherlands via Johor but did not have the necessary permits, which led to the unexpected detention.


All military equipment being shipped out of, or in transit at any Malaysian port, requires a special permit from Miti.

No such permit or other supporting documents were produced when requested by port and Customs officials, a source said.

During a recent audit check, it was discovered that the classified material could not be located at the port and a police report was then lodged.

The authorities have not ruled out the possibility that the consignment could have been loaded onto another vessel and shipped off to the Netherlands discreetly to avoid further problems.

The sources added that it was not easy for the equipment to be removed by ground transport because of strict checks at the entry and exit points of the port.

Customs has set up a special team to probe the matter internally and determine if standard operating procedures were followed.

The sources said that such sensitive equipment requires a permit under the Strategic Trade Act 2010.

The penalties are heavy as fines can be as high as RM10,000,000 (S$3,214,525), while those convicted can also face the death penalty, sources added.

The permits were issued from Miti's strategic trade secretariat in Kuala Lumpur, the sources said, adding that the paperwork for such a permit could be filled online and it takes five working days for the permit to be issued.

The Act, which is over 1,237 pages long in English and Bahasa Malaysia, is on the Miti website and covers a broad range of sensitive goods and items to control or prevent them from being used in nuclear armament and weapons of mass destruction, especially if they fall into the hands of extremists.


http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...nt-worth-millions-missing-from-malaysian-port

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Satria Manggala said:


> *Military radar equipment worth millions missing from Malaysian port*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A high-tech military consignment has gone missing from a port in Johor, prompting an investigation by the Customs Department and International Trade and Industry Ministry. The radar equipment, worth millions of ringgit, was being shipped from Australia to the Netherlands via Malaysia. PHOTO: THE STAR/ASIA NEWS NETWORK
> 
> JOHOR BARU (THE STAR/ASIA NEWS NETWORK) - A consignment of high-tech military radar equipment worth millions of ringgit has gone missing from the Port of Tanjung Pelepas.
> 
> Agencies including the Customs Department and the International Trade and Industry Ministry (Miti) are investigating the disappearance.
> 
> Nusajaya OCPD Asst Comm Nor Hashim Mohamad confirmed that a police report on the matter was received.
> 
> Meanwhile, Customs Department assistant director-general (enforcement) Datuk Paddy Abd Halim said an internal investigation was being carried out as well.
> 
> Sources said Customs officials detained the radar systems shortly after the consignment arrived from Australia last month.
> 
> The items, in one container, were supposed to be shipped to the Netherlands via Johor but did not have the necessary permits, which led to the unexpected detention.
> 
> 
> All military equipment being shipped out of, or in transit at any Malaysian port, requires a special permit from Miti.
> 
> No such permit or other supporting documents were produced when requested by port and Customs officials, a source said.
> 
> During a recent audit check, it was discovered that the classified material could not be located at the port and a police report was then lodged.
> 
> The authorities have not ruled out the possibility that the consignment could have been loaded onto another vessel and shipped off to the Netherlands discreetly to avoid further problems.
> 
> The sources added that it was not easy for the equipment to be removed by ground transport because of strict checks at the entry and exit points of the port.
> 
> Customs has set up a special team to probe the matter internally and determine if standard operating procedures were followed.
> 
> The sources said that such sensitive equipment requires a permit under the Strategic Trade Act 2010.
> 
> The penalties are heavy as fines can be as high as RM10,000,000 (S$3,214,525), while those convicted can also face the death penalty, sources added.
> 
> The permits were issued from Miti's strategic trade secretariat in Kuala Lumpur, the sources said, adding that the paperwork for such a permit could be filled online and it takes five working days for the permit to be issued.
> 
> The Act, which is over 1,237 pages long in English and Bahasa Malaysia, is on the Miti website and covers a broad range of sensitive goods and items to control or prevent them from being used in nuclear armament and weapons of mass destruction, especially if they fall into the hands of extremists.
> 
> 
> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...nt-worth-millions-missing-from-malaysian-port


after f-5 engine missing and found in Uruguay.. now radar have missing


----------



## lcloo

mejikuhibiu said:


> after f-5 engine missing and found in Uruguay.. now radar have missing



It is Australian military radar on transit to Netherland. Malaysian port authority detained it due to documentation discrepancy. Somehow the Aussies or their agents managed to moved the radar quietly from the detention warehouse and shipped it to Netherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GraveDigger388

lcloo said:


> It is Australian military radar on transit to Netherland. Malaysian port authority detained it due to documentation discrepancy. Somehow the Aussies or their agents managed to moved the radar quietly from the detention warehouse and shipped it to Netherland.


Spooks.... Spooks everywhere...


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Defence Ministry Claiming RM147.7m Damages from Boustead Heavy Joint-Venture Firm *
13 Juli 2017





RMN Scorpene submarine (photo : DCNS)

PETALING JAYA: The Ministry of Defence is claiming damages of RM147.7 million from Boustead Heavy Industries Corp Bhd’s joint-venture company Boustead DCNS Naval Corporation Sdn Bhd (BDNC) for “breach of obligations” under the contract for in-service support for the Royal Malaysian Navy Scorpene submarines.

BDNC is 60% owned by BHIC Defence Technologies Sdn Bhd, a wholly owned subsidiary of BHIC, and the rest is held by France's DCNS SA.

BHIC told Bursa Malaysia that it received a letter from the ministry claiming liquidated damages amounting to RM53.2 million and €19.3 million (RM94.5 million), being 10% of the total contract value.

The submarines service support deal was awarded to BDNC on Aug 12, 2010 for a total contract value of €193 million and RM532 million. It included a full submarine integrated logistics support package, consisting of a comprehensive spare parts package as well as the outfitting of workshop equipment, respective yard facilities and equipment, submarine safety conditioning facilities and their corresponding maintenance.

The contract also covered tugboat services and the operation and maintenance of the shiplift, transfer system and submarine “umbilical services”.

BHIC said BDNC is responding to the letter of claim and has adequate basis to defend itself and appeal against the claim, which is expected to have a material financial and operational impact on the BHIC Group for the financial year ending Dec 31, 2017.

BHIC shares fell one sen to close at RM2.19 on some 15,300 units traded, giving it a market capitalisation of RM544.12 million.

(Sun Daily)


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Russia Plans to Sign Deal on Malaysia’s MiG-29 Aircraft Upgrade at MAKS *
18 Juli 2017





RMAF MiG-29N (photo : RA AZ)

ZHUKOVSKIY (Russia) (Sputnik) – The International Aviation and Space Salon MAKS is held in the town of Zhukovskiy in the Moscow Region from July 18-23.

"We plan to finalize such a serious process as modernization of Royal Malaysian Air Force’s MiG-29 jets. Today, [Malaysia's] Air Force Commander is here. We hope that everything will be successful," Shugaev said.

A total of 18 Russia-made MiG-29N fighter jets became part of Royal Malaysian Air Force’s (RMAF) fleet under a 1993 deal. On March 21, a representative of Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) told Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak that Russia was ready to modernize Malaysia's MiG-29N fighter jets to MiG-29SM, and provide full repairs to this end.

(Sputnik)


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Aselsan opens Malaysian venture*
*Lalezer Sariibrahimoglu* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry 
25 July 2017

Turkey’s military electronics company Aselsan announced on 24 July that it had established a company in Malaysia under the name of Aselsan Malaysia Sdn Bhd, which will operate on remote-controlled weapons systems.

The company is 100% owned by Aselsan, it said in a statement submitted to Turkey’s Public Disclosure Platform.

Aselan Malaysia was registered on 19 July and its capital will be MYR100 (USD23), the company added.

Aselsan has an ambitious policy of opening up abroad in parallel to its efforts to manufacture advanced electronics products domestically.

In 2016, Aselsan signed a partnership agreement with TAQNIA Defence and Security Technologies of Saudi Arabia (DST) with the aim of co-operating on a joint venture to build a factory in Saudi Arabia to create an advanced technological base.

http://www.janes.com/article/72589/aselsan-opens-malaysian-venture


----------



## Arsalan

* Royal Malaysian Navy Launched its First LCS Gowind Frigate KD Maharaja Lela*
Published: Thursday, 24 August 2017 08:51

The Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN or Tentera Laut DiRaja Malaysia; TLDM) launched and named today its first Littoral Combat Ship (LCS) Gowind frigate. The ceremony took place at Boustead Heavy Industries Corporation Berhad (BHIC) Lumut shipyard (Western Malaysia) on August 24th. The first of class vessel is now known as KD _Maharaja Lela._






Dato Maharaja Lela (died on 20 January 1877) was a Malay nationalist from Perak. Dato' Maharajalela is generally celebrated as a folk hero by Malay nationalists, and seen as a symbol of the Malay resistance against British colonialism.

In late 2016, the RMN ran a poll on its website to select the name of its future frigate class currently known as LCS / Second Generation Patrol Vessel (SGPV) program. Malaysian citizens were invited to select one of three "group of names" based on one theme each:
- Theme 1: Fighter (Pejuang) _"Symbol of the fighting spirit in defending the country's sovereignty"._
- Theme 2: Weapon (Senjata): _"Upholding the power of traditional weapons used by the warriors of the homeland against invaders"._
- Theme 3: Courage (Nilai Keberanian):_ "Upholding the courage and heroism in the fighting spirit of the individual and the troops"._

It appears that the LCS Gowind class will be nammed after "Theme 1: Fighter".






The ceremony took place in presence of many officials including Malaysia's Minister of Defence Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein and the RMN Chief of Navy Admiral Kamarul.

The keel of the first vessel was laid on March 8th, 2016





*The first LCS Gowind frigate for the RMN was officially launched and named during a ceremony at Lumut shipyard. RMN picture.  
*
The keel of the first vessel was laid on March 8th 2016.

We learned during LIMA 2017 that the Panoramic Sensors and Intelligence Module (PSIM) won't be installed aboard the vessel before its shore-based systems acceptance test set for June 2018 (eventough one of the recent pictures seem to show the mast in place). PSIM is a large module combining sensors, combat system, communications and operations stations. Last but not least, according to the RMN, the first LCS should be operational "around 2023". 

The second vessel's keel was just laid on February 28th and is set for a May 2018 launch.






In early 2011, Malaysia launched the SGPV program with a budget of RM6 billion (US$1.9 billion) calling for six stealth frigates. Several foreign shipbuilders were bidding for the program. In late 2011, it was announced that the Gowind class design by DCNS had been chosen and that the SGPV program had been awarded to Boustead Naval Shipyard/DCNS.






Based on the Naval Group (ex-DCNS) Gowind 2500 corvette design (also selected by the Egyptian Navy), the Royal Malaysian Navy future LCS will be slightly larger and thus classified as frigates (with a length of 111 meters and a displacement of 3,100 tons). 

The RMN frigates will differ quite a lot compared to the Egyptian Navy Gowind corvettes which may be considered as the "baseline configuration": _Navy Recognition_ was the first one to reveal that the RMN selected Kongsberg's Naval Strike Missile (NSM) for its LCS. This was two years ago during LIMA 2015. The main gun will be a 57mm by BAE Systems Bofors in a stealth cupola similar to the Visby-class stealth corvettes of the Swedish Navy. (In comparison, the Egyptian corvettes will be fitted with MBDA's Exocet anti-ship missiles and 76mm main gun from Leonardo.) The radar will be a SMART-S Mk2 by Thales while the fire control and optronics will be Rheinmetall products. The vessels will be fitted with integrated communications systems by Rhode and Schwarz.

For more details, check out our Royal Malaysian Navy LCS / SGPV Technical datasheet 






KD Maharaja Lela characteristics:
*Length: 111 meters
Beam: 16 meters
Draught: 3.85 meters
Displacement: 3078 tonnes
Speed: >28 knots
Endurance: 5000 nautical miles
Crew: 118 sailors (including 18 officers)

"4D" warfare capabilities: AAW, ASuW, ASW and EW





*
The RMN frigates will differ quite a lot compared to the Egyptian Navy Gowind corvettes which may be considered as the "baseline configuration": _Navy Recognition_ was the first one to reveal that the RMN selected Kongsberg's Naval Strike Missile (NSM) for its LCS. This was two years ago during LIMA 2015. The main gun will be a 57mm by BAE Systems Bofors in a stealth cupola similar to the Visby-class stealth corvettes of the Swedish Navy. (In comparison, the Egyptian corvettes will be fitted with MBDA's Exocet anti-ship missiles and 76mm main gun from Leonardo.) The radar will be a SMART-S Mk2 by Thales while the fire control and optronics will be Rheinmetall products. The vessels will be fitted with integrated communications systems by Rhode and Schwarz.

For more details, check out our Royal Malaysian Navy LCS / SGPV Technical datasheet 


*For more Pictures from Launch Ceremony, visit:*
https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...irst-lcs-gowind-frigate-kd-maharaja-lela.html


@Penguin @Rashid Mahmood @Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## devillianangel

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=339670289790293


----------



## striver44

*Malaysia Reveals Condor Logistics Vehicle Prototype*

02 September 2107





Deftech’s upgraded 4x4 Condor prototype seen during the Independence Day Parade rehearsal. (photo : Jane's)

Malaysia’s Deftech unveiled a converted Rheinmetall MAN Military Vehicles Condor 4x4 logistics support vehicle prototype during Malaysia’s Independence Day parade on 31 August.

The original armoured personnel carrier (APC) has been converted into a flatbed logistics support vehicle, with the primary intention of transporting and supporting Deftech’s Aludra unmanned aerial vehicle, though the vehicle can be employed for general logistics support as well.

The conversion involves removal of the top half of the APC’s troop compartment and transforming the freed space into a flatbed to transport supply containers securely. With the passenger space eliminated, internal personnel capacity is now limited to only the driver and vehicle commander.

Deftech is also considering the installation of an integral loader crane to facilitate loading and unloading.





Condor logistic vehicle with Aludra UAV (photo : Malaysian Defence)

Jane’s has learnt that the prototype vehicle was developed in late 2015 by Deftech under a company funded initiative based on the requirement for a rugged mobility vehicle to transport the Aludra UAV.

The Aludra UAV system had earlier been deployed under a services-based contract to support Malaysian Armed Forces operations in East Malaysia, although the contract has recently expired and is in the process of being renegotiated.

Although the logistics vehicle variant is currently not a Malaysian Army requirement, then Malaysian Army Chief (now Chief of Defence Force) General Raja Affandi told Jane’s in April 2016 at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) exhibition that the army’s plan for the modernisation and upgrade of its Condor fleet – should funding for the program be approved – would include some of the fleet being converted into flatbed logistic transports.

Deftech also displayed its Condor upgrade prototype at the parade. This effort involves the replacement of its 168 hp Mercedes Benz engine with a 215 hp Deutz engine, an independent axle replacing the rigid axle, an automatic transmission replacing the t manual transmission, and a new drop box which will increase the vehicle’s power output of 491 Nm at 1600 rpm to 800 Nm at 1200-1700 rpm.


----------



## GraveDigger388

striver44 said:


> *Malaysia Reveals Condor Logistics Vehicle Prototype*
> 
> 02 September 2107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deftech’s upgraded 4x4 Condor prototype seen during the Independence Day Parade rehearsal. (photo : Jane's)
> 
> Malaysia’s Deftech unveiled a converted Rheinmetall MAN Military Vehicles Condor 4x4 logistics support vehicle prototype during Malaysia’s Independence Day parade on 31 August.
> 
> The original armoured personnel carrier (APC) has been converted into a flatbed logistics support vehicle, with the primary intention of transporting and supporting Deftech’s Aludra unmanned aerial vehicle, though the vehicle can be employed for general logistics support as well.
> 
> The conversion involves removal of the top half of the APC’s troop compartment and transforming the freed space into a flatbed to transport supply containers securely. With the passenger space eliminated, internal personnel capacity is now limited to only the driver and vehicle commander.
> 
> Deftech is also considering the installation of an integral loader crane to facilitate loading and unloading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condor logistic vehicle with Aludra UAV (photo : Malaysian Defence)
> 
> Jane’s has learnt that the prototype vehicle was developed in late 2015 by Deftech under a company funded initiative based on the requirement for a rugged mobility vehicle to transport the Aludra UAV.
> 
> The Aludra UAV system had earlier been deployed under a services-based contract to support Malaysian Armed Forces operations in East Malaysia, although the contract has recently expired and is in the process of being renegotiated.
> 
> Although the logistics vehicle variant is currently not a Malaysian Army requirement, then Malaysian Army Chief (now Chief of Defence Force) General Raja Affandi told Jane’s in April 2016 at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) exhibition that the army’s plan for the modernisation and upgrade of its Condor fleet – should funding for the program be approved – would include some of the fleet being converted into flatbed logistic transports.
> 
> Deftech also displayed its Condor upgrade prototype at the parade. This effort involves the replacement of its 168 hp Mercedes Benz engine with a 215 hp Deutz engine, an independent axle replacing the rigid axle, an automatic transmission replacing the t manual transmission, and a new drop box which will increase the vehicle’s power output of 491 Nm at 1600 rpm to 800 Nm at 1200-1700 rpm.


Ooohh.. Pretty neat..

Kudos!!


----------



## Svantana

*TV1 - Malaysia National Day Parade 2017 : Full Military Assets Segment*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

I hope our King, Sultans (especially Sultan of Johor and Selangor) and their prince and princess press hard on blinded politicians to hold this country against the influences of extremist minded people. Long live HM Sultan of Johor, and Sultan of Selangor!

*Ustaz: Haram to play chess, checkers, Snakes and Ladders *

Nation
Saturday, 21 Oct 2017

8:56 AM MYT 

PETALING JAYA: Penang-based preacher Ustaz Shahul Hamid Seeni Muhammad has spoken out against the use of mobile devices, such as the iPad, for gaming and games such as Snakes and Ladders.

The preacher was mired in controversy recently for asking Muslims not to patronise hair salons run by non-Muslims, seen in footage seemingly released years ago.

In the Youtube video, he was asked for his view on providing children with an iPad until they were engrossed with it and do not want to read the al-quran and hadis: “It’s a sin! Cannot.”

“Playing game, from what I understand, cannot play, the hukum (rule) is haram. Play checkers, cannot, play chess, cannot, play Snake and Ladders, cannot,” he said.

Shahul also disapproved of asset-accumulation games such as Saidina and Monopoly, and spoke out against Solitaire, a pre-installed game on most computers which involves playing cards, stating that it can lead to gambling.

He also highlighted how schoolchildren spent hours on multiplayer-shooter games in cybercafes: “Cannot play! The hukum (rule) is haram.”

Shahul also spoke about how online betting snared even the very young, teaching them how to gamble.

“Isn’t there any good engineer that can make games that are more Islamic in nature? Then, even if they’re playing game, at the same time, they can understand Islam better,” he said, approving of such knowledge-oriented games and citing the example of Typing Tutor, which hones typing abilities.

The video, which was published onto Youtube today by an account named News Feed, is believed to be footage recorded at an earlier date.
Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...reacher-criticises-games/#Z1R8Gf1oFATK4CAg.99

*

*
_In another news portal:-_
*Leaders’ political will against extremism under scrutiny*

*Free Malaysia Today* October 21, 2017

By FMT Reporter


PETALING JAYA: *Malaysia’s hard-earned racial harmony and diversity could be compromised if its leaders continue to keep mum over acts of religious extremism or if ill-intentioned politicians continue sowing discord among the people,* a political commentator warned in Sin Chew Daily today.

Chong Lip Teck, who writes for the Chinese daily, said the real issue behind the recent spate of extremist incidents was whether the country’s leaders have the political will and power of execution to deal with such cases.

He said the people will use it as a yardstick to gauge the competency of the relevant authorities.

He said the home ministry, police and the Malaysian Islamic Development Department (Jakim) took action on preacher Zamihan Mat Zin, who had allegedly insulted non-Muslims for lacking hygiene in defending a laundrette’s Muslim-only customer policy, only after the Conference of Rulers issued a statement expressing concern over the situation.

“Even though the government has repeatedly emphasised moderation, whenever a controversial racial or religious issue pops up, these people are slow in defending the cause of moderation as well as the country’s diversity,” he said.

“The issues of the beer festival and the Muslim-only launderette have sadly reflected the submission to conservatism by the authorities, be it the Barisan Nasional or Pakatan Harapan governments.

“This was particularly visible in the Muslim-only launderette issue, where the authorities came out with a remarkably toned-down response only after the Johor Sultan had spoken up,” he said in a commentary republished by The Straits Times.

Chong said moderation, tolerance and accommodation had been an integral part of the Malaysian people’s day-to-day interactions.

Irrespective of race and religion, they had been respecting and accepting one another while politicians and the “little Napoleons” in government departments kept sowing discord.

“In any democratic country, an ineffective government machinery does not augur well for the continued progress of society.

Last month, the Better Beer Festival scheduled on Oct 6 and 7 was disallowed by the authorities following opposition by PAS and Muslim hardliners. Subsequently, the Klang Municipal Council permitted the organisers of the Centro German F&B Party to hold their event on Oct 12 and 13, but disallowed them from using the word “Oktoberfest”.

*Also, late last month, two laundrette operators, in Muar and Kangar, were criticised by various quarters after they were reported to have enforced the Muslim-only policy.

*
*On Sept 27, the Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim Sultan Iskandar, reprimanded the owner of the Muar laundrette, telling him to operate his business in Afghanistan if he wanted to continue with such a policy.*

*On Oct 10, the Conference of Rulers condemned the controversies including that of the Muslims-only laundrettes, saying such acts went “beyond all acceptable standards of decency”.*

They said these actions risked the harmony within Malaysia’s multi-religious and multiracial society, and that the damaging implications of such acts became more severe when they were erroneously associated with or committed in the name of Islam.

On Oct 11, Zamihan, who is Persatuan Ahli Sunnah Wal Jamaah (Aswaja) president, was arrested and remanded for two days for investigations into a talk he gave at a mosque in Shah Alam on Oct 8 in which he apparently supported the laundrette operators.

It was reported that Jakim referred Zamihan to its disciplinary board following his alleged criticism of the Johor sultan during a religious talk.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia's 2018 Budget in Four Charts*
By
Myungshin Cho
and
Michelle Jamrisko
October 27, 2017, 2:30 PM GMT+7
Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak gave an upbeat assessment of the economy in an economic report accompanying his budget speech in Kuala Lumpur on Friday. Stronger economic growth and a rebound in oil prices is helping to boost revenue in the Southeast Asian nation, allowing the government to spend more but still bring down the fiscal deficit.

Here’s a snapshot of the budget in four charts:






















https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...outlook-malaysia-s-2018-budget-in-four-charts


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884331739069333504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Thai worried because we are serious competitor, Singaporean worry because the price of durian is getting very expensive. We Malaysians can hardly afford to buy durians like old times when a large size durian cost less than USD2 each. 



*Singapore, Thailand jittery over Malaysian durian exports to China*

FMT Reporters






PETALING JAYA: As Malaysia’s durian exporters eye a potentially huge market in China on the heels of a “Durian King Festival” scheduled in Nanning city from Nov 3 to 5, traders in Thailand and Singapore are worried about the impact it would have on their businesses.

The South China Morning Post (SCMP) reported today of concern in Singapore that prices of the fruit would be pushed up if China allows Malaysia to start sending durian shipments through its borders.

It said retailers in the island republic would be forced to compete with wealthy Chinese buyers for the supply.

Citing United Nations (UN) statistics, it said Singapore had last year imported 17,847 tonnes of durian, of which 93% was from Malaysia.

It quoted Marc Ashley, whose Yu Lian durian stall in Singapore sells only fruit from Thailand, as saying that discerning Singaporean durian aficionados would likely feel the impact.

“What I think is going to happen is second grade (Malaysian) durians will be sold in Singapore,” he was quoted as saying.

“The better ones will go to China, because the market is larger and more lucrative.”

It also quoted Steven Shui, owner of the Ah Seng durian stall in Singapore, as saying that if the prices hiked up too high the local traders would still have to sell.

“At the end of the day, it’s about how much people are willing to pay, what is their price ceiling,” he said.

The SCMP report added that Thailand, which is now the world’s top durian producing nation, fears that Malaysia’s move to penetrate the Chinese market could spell the end of its current virtual monopoly there.

On Oct 10, Federal Agricultural Marketing Authority (FAMA) chairman Badruddin Amiruldin had announced that some 5,000 kg of frozen durian would be exported to Guangxi province, China, in conjunction with the durian festival backed by the Malaysia government in the provincial capital of Nanning.

He said the delivery of the fruit in the frozen form was the first attempt to meet the high demand there because previously the Chinese government only allowed the shipment of durian pulp.

“This time we are sending frozen Musang King durian fruit (D197), to see how the response is compared to the durian pulp,” he was quoted as saying by Bernama.

“Even local fruits such as jackfruit and pineapple will be promoted at the festival.

“The export value of durian is rising, last year it was worth RM74 million and this year it rose to more than RM100 million. We are aiming that next year the export value reaches RM150 million,” he added.

According to SCMP, Beijing has granted a one-off approval for Malaysia to ship in four tonnes of fresh durian to the festival in the capital city of Guangxi province

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

*Malaysia allocates MYR50 million towards acquisition of coastal radars in 2018 budget*
*Ridzwan Rahmat* - IHS Jane's Navy International
29 October 2017


The Malaysian government will set aside MYR250 million (USD59 million) from its 2018 national budget to enhance security within the Eastern Sabah Security Zone (ESSZONE), the country’s Prime Minister Najib Razak announced via a parliamentary speech on 27 October.

The funds will include MYR50 million to acquire new coastal surveillance radars for the Eastern Malaysian states of Sabah and Sarawak, said Najib, who also announced a 5.3% increase in overall defence spending allocation for 2018.

ESSZONE is a special security area that covers over 1,400 km of coastal areas in Eastern Malaysia. It was established in 2013 following a spate of kidnappings by gunmen that arrived by sea from the Philippines.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(134 of 206 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/75277/...-acquisition-of-coastal-radars-in-2018-budget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

PASKAL ... The most modern and well trained special forces in the region will be expanded soon ...*https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.com/2017/11/02/paskal-to-be-enlarged/*
*----*
*PASKAL To Be Enlarged*
Posted on November 2, 2017 by hafizuddinsulaiman

The Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) is planning to enlarge its PASKAL special forces unit up to 30% from its current force as part of the Navy’s 15-to-5 Transformation Plan. Being one of the respectable naval special forces unit in the region with vast combat experience especially in dealing with maritime counter-terrorism, the PASKAL is known for its rigorous selection process in which less than 10% of the total applicants will complete and passed the arduous training regime.







While the Navy will not tolerate on the quality of the selection process and basic training to meet its quantity demand, it is looking at other options in order to boost the unit’s strength. This include opening the selection process to newly minted recruits fresh from the RMN Recruit Training Center (_Pusat Latihan Rekrut _– PULAREK) at Tanjung Pengelih naval base in Johor.

Previously, volunteers from various ships and naval units who has already in service with the RMN for several years would be considered for the selection process as well as basic commando training which has been closely modeled on the US Navy’s famous Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUDS) program.






Under the _Bajet 2018 _which was recently announced by the Prime Minister at the Parliament on October 27, 2017, the Special Forces will be allocated with RM 50 million for the procurement of more capable assets in order to boost their capabilities to deter any terrorist threats.






https://malaysiaflyingherald.wordpress.com/2017/11/02/paskal-to-be-enlarged/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

*Alibaba’s Jack Ma and PM Najib attend DFTZ groundbreaking ceremony*

The Star online Nov 3rd, 2017

SEPANG: The much-awaited Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ) is finally off the ground.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and Alibaba Group executive chairman Jack Ma attended the groundbreaking ceremony of the KLIA Aeropolis DFTZ Park, located at the KL Air Cargo Terminal 1 here.

The KLIA Aeropolis DFTZ Park will be *Alibaba’s first regional hub outside China.*

“Since day one of our collaboration, Malaysia has never failed to impress me,” Ma said in remarks contained in a press release handed out to the media before the groundbreaking ceremony Friday.

“I believe that this is the beginning of a long-standing strategic partnership between the two nations.

“Alibaba Group definitely plans to stay and strengthen our presence here,” he added.

Najib in his prepared remarks said Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) have the power to transform the economy.

“They are ambitious, nimble and have the potential to create high value employment.

“They have the power to move Malaysia to become a high-income nation,” said Najib.

Najib and Ma are later expected to head to the Sepang International Circuit for the DFTZ opening ceremony.

The event, known as “DFTZ Goes Live!” will among others see Najib and Ma flagging off more than 1,900 SMEs on board the DFTZ.

The DFTZ, which Najib launched in March, is an “e-hub” set up with the Alibaba Group and Malaysia Digital Economy Corporation (MDEC).

The DFTZ will enable local SMEs and e-commerce businesses sell their products globally more easily.

It also aims to help make Malaysia the regional fulfilment hub for global brands to reach Asean buyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Malaysians who made it big under merit system in overseas.

A little known overseas Malaysian moved a Singapore based *US$100 Billion company* to US. Another example of Malaysian shines under merit based system.


*Penang-born Tan behind US$100 billion company moving to US *


*Business News*


Friday, 3 Nov 2017 The Star

11:58 AM MYT




by *fong min yuan*



KUALA LUMPUR: Singapore is no doubt feeling the pinch of recent news that Broadcom Ltd will be relocating its legal address to the US.

However, on this side of the Causeway, Malaysians are curious over the fact that one Tan Hock Eng, the man helming the US$100bil semiconductor giant, is actually one of their own.

On Thursday, US President Donald Trump announced that Broadcom would be relocating its legal address from Singapore to the US.

The move, which would return US$20bil in revenue to the US, is reportedly to faciliate a takeover of US network provider Brocade Communications Systems. 

By becoming a US-based company, Broadcom's deal would no longer be scrutinised by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the US.

Following Trump's announcement, Tan was invited to the podium, where the Penangite remarked his wonder at standing at the White House.

"*Let me say my mother could never have imagined that one day her son would be here in the oval office in the White House standing beside the President of the United States," he quipped.* 

Tan, an MBA degree holder from Harvard University, worked with Tan Sri Quek Leng Chan as managing director of Hume Industries in Malaysia from 1983 to 1988 before helming a venture capital fund in Singapore from 1988 to 1992. 

According to reports, the 65-year-old also held financial positions at General Motors Co and PepsiCo Inc before joining the technology sector at Commodore International Ltd. 

He went on to become the chief operating officer of Integrated Circuit Sytems Inc. When this company was sold to Integrated Device Technology Inc, he became the latter company's chairman. 

Avago was created following a US$2.66bil buyout of Integrated Circuit Systems in 2005 by private equity firms Silver Lake and KKR & Co. Tan was hired to lead the company as chief executive.

In 2015, Tan merged the company with Broadcom Corp following a US$37bil acquisition, leading to the creation of Broadcom Ltd, which manufactures products that span computer and telecommunication networking.

In September 2017, Broadcom opened its global distribution warehouse at Batu Kawan Industrial Park in Penang with plans to invest RM4.1bil to expand its entire supply chain operations in Malaysia over the next 10 years.

Its exports are expected to hit RM65bil in 2018, making it the country's biggest semiconductor and electronic exporter.



_Another example of shining Malaysian under merit system in overseas._

*Japan based Malaysian wins Best Director at Tokyo International Film Festival*

Bernama 2017 Nov 3rd.






TOKYO: Malaysian film director Edmund Yeo has been named Best Director at the Tokyo International Film Festival (TIFF) 2017 held from Oct 24 to Nov 3 for his film “Aqerat”.

Yeo was also selected as a finalist with 14 other films from all over the world to vie for the Grand Prix (Best Film) award. His film was chosen from among 1,538 participants representing 88 countries.

This is the second achievement for Yeo, 33, after his first film “River of Exploding Durians” also competed for the main prize in the 2014 edition.

His documentary on Malaysia’s film maestro, the late Yasmin Ahmad, entitled “Yasmin-san” was also selected by the festival organisers for special premiere under the “Çross Cut Asia” segment.

When met by Bernama at the film festival here recently, Yeo expressed satisfaction at his film “Aqerat” which competed at the TIFF 2017 while his documentary Yasmin-san was shown in the segment Cross Cut Asia What’s Next from Southeast Asia #04.

He had expected stiff competition from famous and experienced directors from Russia, Turkey and China.

According to Yeo, his experience in filming “Aqerat” in Kelantan during the monsoon season was his biggest challenge.

The talented director is now in the process of filming a new movie “Malu” in which half will be shot in Malaysia and the other half, in Japan.

Yeo, who lived in Japan for four years and directed several Japanese films, will start filming in Japan after the film festival.

He said the inspiration behind the film “Aqerat” was the plight of the Rohingya refugees and the discovery of refugee graves in jungles along the Malaysia-Thailand border not long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Tzu Chi is a charity organization, though Buddhist based, has many members from other faiths (Muslims, Christians, Hindu, Sikh) , and even atheist. In Malaysia Tzu Chi is the only charity organisation recognised by UNESCO as the official partner in education for the Rohinya refugees.

*Billionaires vow to become charity fund-raisers*




Tan Sri Vincent Tan (left) and Tan Sri Dr Lim Wee Chai (centre) sharing their experience in charity efforts at a seminar at Taiwan Buddhist Tzu Chi Foundation Malaysia in Kepong.

IN THE not-so-distant future, if you see two men looking like billionaires Tan Sri Vincent Tan and Tan Sri Dr Lim Wee Chai walking down the street with an empty can begging for money, you should not doubt your eyesight.

One of them will be the older version of the 65-year-old Tan, who controls Berjaya Group. The other will be 59-year-old Lim, the chairman of Top Glove Corporation Bhd – the world’s largest glove manufacturing company.

These two respected business leaders have pledged to go down to the ground to raise funds for charity. The pledge was made at an experience-sharing session at Tzu Chi in Kepong on Oct 13.

While Tan said he would become a “full time” volunteer raising funds for Tzu Chi when he turned 80, Lim said he would start doing more after a two-year volunteer course in Tzu Chi.

Tzu Chi, headquartered in Taiwan, is a Buddhist charitable organisation that has volunteers and supporters all over the world. Malaysia, with a million supporters and volunteers, is an important overseas centre.

The Berjaya boss said when he first read the story of Tzu Chi founder Master Cheng Yen in 2015, he was touched by her sacrifice, leadership and teachings.

The 80-year old legendary nun, with little formal education, has devoted her entire life to building up Tzu Chi into a huge organisation known to have spread universal love and carried out speedy relief work at disaster-hit areas.

“As I was an outstanding salesman before I became a businessman, I will use my marketing skills to help Tzu Chi fund-raise for its charitable activities. When I fully retire from business, I may become a full-time volunteer, but I could be 80 then,” said Tan at the two-day international seminar attended by 400 entrepreneurs.

Tan also shared a personal story about how his mother felt when he took her to a Tzu Chi activity earlier this year, which required participants to wash their mothers’ feet in public as a sign of filial piety and gratitude.

“This was the first time I had ever washed my mother’s feet. She said that was her happiest day in life,” said Tan.

Unlike Tan, Lim got involved in Tzu Chi’s fund-raising efforts several years back, thanks to his persuasive wife Puan Sri Tong Siew Bee, a full-time Tzu Chi volunteer for years.

Sharing his experience, Lim said he could only raise RM36 for his first effort after walking the streets for two hours.

“Nobody knew me and few donated. But that frustration did not dampen my enthusiasm to carry out good and meaningful work,” he said.

Despite having to manage a huge corporation for six-and-a-half days a week, Lim insisted on taking time off to attend Tzu Chi’s volunteer course to be a “qualified and certified” volunteer.

Lim quipped: “The pressure of carrying out charitable works seems to be greater than chairing Top Glove’s annual general meeting. But as long as my wife is happy, I can surmount any problem.”

On a serious note, he said: “We should encourage more people to get involved in charity work. Tzu Chi is a very solid organisation and will only become bigger and stronger. It will outlive its founder.”


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/news/nati...-pledged-to-help-tzu-chi/#wDhmuZFWpCPzSODM.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RISING SUN

*Malaysia Navy Commander Makes India Voyage*
Last week, the commander of the Malaysian navy’s eastern fleet made a visit to India, which included a trip to the Southern Naval Command in Kochi. The visit shed light on the ongoing developments in both naval cooperation between the two countries as well as the broader defense relationship.

Malaysia and India already share a defense relationship with a firm foundation. Key elements of cooperation in this area, including training, exercises, exchanges, and visits, were institutionalized through the memorandum of understanding (MOU) on defense cooperation back in 1993 and the subsequent setting up of a Malaysia-India Defense Cooperation Committee (MIDCOM) and then further developed over time.

Defense cooperation has continued to be advanced, including in priority areas like counterterrorism and cybersecurity. This year is a notable one for bilateral ties, with Malaysia and India commemorating the 60th anniversary of the establishment of their bilateral relationship and India and ASEAN celebrating the 25th anniversary of the establishment of the ASEAN-India Dialogue relationship as New Delhi looks to build out the “Act East” policy being developed by Prime Minister Narendra Modi, which prioritizes deeper ties with Southeast Asian states.

During Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak’s visit to India in April, both sides agreed to pursue several avenues to strengthen defense cooperation including setting up an aircraft safety and maintenance forum; increasing the scope and level of their current exercises; increasing information sharing on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) and white shipping; and concluding agreements on merchant shipping, combating terrorism and transnational crimes, and prisoner transfers.

From November 3 to November 5, Vice Admiral Dato’ Syed Zahiruddin Putra Bin Syed Osman paid an official visit to India’s Southern Naval Command (SNC) in Kochi before moving on to Colombo in Sri Lanka. His visit came after he had attended the Goa Maritime Conclave, which was held November 1-2.

During the visit, he met with Rear Admiral RJ Nadkarni, the chief of staff at SNC. According to a press release by the Indian Navy, both sides discussed various elements of naval cooperation but in particular touched on training cooperation. Training has been an important element of defense ties for decades, particularly in terms of Indian training of Malaysian air force pilots, and it remains a potential area for further strengthening ties.

*The vice admiral was also shown around the facilities of SNC, including the Watermanship Survival Training Facility and the gunnery school INS Dronacharya, where he had himself undergone specialization training back in 1983.* He also met four Malaysian naval officers currently undergoing specialization courses with Indian Navy at Kochi, a concrete manifestation of the bilateral defense relationship.
https://thediplomat.com/2017/11/malaysia-navy-commander-makes-india-voyage/


----------



## UMNOPutra

I hope Malaysia will participate with Airbus to develop this new fighter ...as we did for many of their commercial plane like A380, A320, A 350 etc ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Oh... Oh... You can have freedom to choose your religion (except Muslims), but you are not allowed for not having a religion! Is he qualified to interpret our Federal Consitution?

*Atheism is unconstitutional, says deputy minister *

Nation
Thursday, 23 Nov 2017

12:47 PM MYT

loshana k shagar








KUALA LUMPUR: Atheism should not be allowed in Malaysia for any citizen as it contradicts both the Federal Constitution and the Rukunegara, said Deputy Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Dr Asyraf Wajdi Dusuki _(pix)_.

He said atheist ideologies were dangerous as they were being propagated to not only Muslims but to the non-Muslims in Malaysia.

“Atheism contradicts the first principle of the Rukunegara, which is a belief in God.

“We need to understand, that in the Malaysian context, our Federal Constitution states that freedom of religion is not freedom from religion. 

“It is unconstitutional to say we can spread ideologies that incite people to leave a religion or profess no religion at all,” he said in reply to a question by Dr Siti Mariah Mahmud (Amanah - Kota Raja) in Parliament on Thursday (Nov 23).

Dr Asyraf said for Muslims, Article 11(1) which allows for freedom of religion, should be read together with Article 11(4) that prohibits the spreading of other religious beliefs and doctrines among Muslims.

“The Government can draw up any legal provisions necessary to prevent such beliefs and doctrines, which is deemed to be a threat to the sanctity of Islam.

“As for the non-Muslims, it (atheism) also goes against the laws of public order and morality.

“For instance, anyone who tries to spread ideologies and doctrines that promote atheism and similar beliefs, which tarnish the sanctity of other religions, can be charged under the Sedition Act,” he said.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...nal-says-deputy-minister/#l6l0UtApapzt7DCH.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Quick Reply from civil rights group BEBAS.


*Bebas: Atheists are not a threat*

FMT Reporters 23-11-2017






PETALING JAYA: Civil rights group Bebas today took a deputy minister to task for claiming that atheism violates the Federal Constitution and attacks other religions.

It was responding to Deputy Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Asyraf Wajdi Dusuki, who said in the Dewan Rakyat that atheism had no place in Malaysia.

Bebas said Asyraf’s claim that atheism was unconstitutional, criminal and a “very dangerous” ideology was baseless and irrational.

“It implies that people in this country must belong to a religion or face possible prosecution.

“The selective interpretation of the Federal Constitution that it only guarantees the freedom to worship but not the freedom to not believe, is to encourage religious tyranny in Malaysia,” it said in a statement.

Bebas also slammed Asyraf for threatening the use of shariah and civil laws, as well as national security instruments such as the Sedition Act, against those who practise atheism.

Urging Asyraf to “stop demonising minorities and spreading misinformation”, it said atheists for the most part conducted their lives in an ethical manner because they were upholding their own principles.

“They accept the diversity of opinion, and they are unafraid to debate.

“In general, atheists want to be left alone and not have religious beliefs forced onto them. They should be treated no different than those who belong to a particular religion.”

This is not the first time atheism has come under fire in Malaysia. In August, Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Shahidan Kassim warned of action against a group of Malaysians who were part of the “Atheist Republic” group, following threats on them in the social media.

Asyraf said then that he had instructed the Federal Territories Islamic Religious Department to investigate the Atheist Republic chapter to see if any Muslims were involved.

“We need to determine whether any Muslims attended the gathering, and whether they are involved in spreading such views, which can jeopardise the aqidah (faith) of Muslims,” he told Reuters when contacted.

Asyraf said any Muslims found to be in the group would be sent for counselling, while attempts to spread atheist ideas could be prosecuted under existing laws.

However, Bebas disputed the claim that atheism attacked other religions and would contravene laws on public order.

“Atheists are not a a threat. They are your family members, nurses and doctors, teachers, colleagues and neighbours.

“They should have the right to believe what they feel is best for them. After all, there should be no compulsion in religion,” it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Global ulama group linked to Hadi accused of terrorism, says report*






A SCHOLARLY group in which PAS president Abdul Hadi Awang is a top leader has been declared a terror group by the Anti-Terror Quarter of Saudi Arabia, Egypt, United Arab Emirates and Bahrain, Arab News reported.

The International Union of Muslim Scholars (IUMS), where Hadi is vice-president, was declared a terror group along with International Islamic Council ‘Massaa'.

Eleven individuals were also placed on the quartet’s terror list for disseminating and supporting terrorism.
The four countries announced this today in a statement released through the Saudi Press Agency.

“The two listed entities are terrorist organizations working to promote terrorism through the exploitation of Islamic discourse and its use as a cover to facilitate various terrorist activities,” the quartet said.

IUMS was founded in 2004 and is headed by Sheikh Youssef al-Qaradawi, a controversial figure who has been banned from entering the US for his alleged extremist views, which the Egypt-born theologian has denied.
IUMS members are said to be followers of the Muslim Brotherhood, which played a leading role in the Arab Spring protests. Members include scholars from the different denominations in Islam and the union’s stated aim is to promote dialogue between Muslim scholars.

The 11 individuals placed on the quartet’s terror list were identified as Khaled Nazem Diab, Salem Jaber Omar Ali Sultan Fathallah Jaber, Moyasar Ali Musa Abdullah Jubouri, Mohammed Ali Saeed Atm, Hassan Ali Mohammed Juma Sultan, Mohammed Suleiman Haidar Mohammed Al-Haydar, Mohammed Jamal Ahmed Hishmat Abdul Hamid, Alsayed Mahmoud Ezzat Ibrahim Eissa, Yahya Alsayed Ibrahim Mohamed Moussa, Qadri Mohamed Fahmy Mahmoud Al-Sheikh and Alaa Ali Ali Mohammed Al-Samahi.

The quartet, countries allied together against Qatar, repeated its condemnation of the latter in aiding terrorism.
“The (11) individuals also have carried out various terrorist operations in which they have received direct Qatari support at various levels, including providing them with passports and assigning them to Qatari institutions with a charitable appearance to facilitate their movement,” the statement said.
Saudi Arabia, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain severed ties with Qatar on June 4, accusing it of supporting terrorism. – November 23, 2017.

https://www.themalaysianinsight.com/s/24231/


----------



## Gibbs

*Sri Lankan navy to train Malaysian security forces in sea combat*

Kuala Lumpur, November 18 (The New Straits Times): The Sri Lankan navy will be training Malaysian security personnel drawn from the police, the armed forces, and the Maritime Enforcement Agency next year.

Eastern Sabah Security Command (Esscom) commander Datuk Hazani Ghazali said the expertizes of the Sri Lankans in safeguarding their waters are recognized worldwide.

He told reporters at the Esscom monthly gathering at the police marine base that about 20 personnel from three agencies – police, armed forces, and the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency – would participate in the intensive training.

On another development, he said Esscom would establish a control post on Pulau Ligitan off Tawau in an effort to intensify security in the area, adding that the post would be managed by three security agencies.

“The island is located at the border of Malaysian waters hence it is exposed to neighboring Indonesia and the Philippines. The waters are usually used as a route by immigrants to enter the state.”

“The post will also be able to prevent elements that can jeopardize the security of the Eastern Sabah Safety Zone from slipping into the country,” he stressed.

https://newsin.asia/sri-lankan-navy-train-malaysian-security-forces-sea-combat/amp/


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


> I hope Malaysia will participate with Airbus to develop this new fighter ...as we did for many of their commercial plane like A380, A320, A 350 etc ...


Yup....too many "wet dream" will deterioriate your health

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Hahahaha ... The best joke in the end of 2017..

Malaysian vessel hijacked in Indonesian water by Indonesians (suspected) .... "not far" from Indonesia military based in Natuna islands ...
-------
*Vessel Ferrying Palm Oil From Bintulu Hijacked In Indonesian Waters*

KUCHING, Nov 24 (Bernama) -- A vessel carrying 3,700 tonnes of palm oil valued at about RM18.5 million from Bintulu to Butterworth was robbed in the waters of Singkawang, Indonesia on Wednesday (Nov 22).

Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) deputy director-general (Operation) Vice Admiral Maritime Datuk Mohd Taha Ibrahim said the vessel Baj Ever Omega owned by Syarikat Pengangkutan Kekal Sdn Bhd was being towed by tugboat Ever Prosper owned by the same company left Bintulu on Saturday (Nov 18) and was scheduled to arrive in Butterworth on Sunday (Nov 26).

He said the MMEA was informed Ever Prosper and Baj Ever Omega were missing by Regional Cooperation Agreement On Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery (ReCAAP), at 7.08pm and by the company at 7.10pm.

"In the incident at about 4am, the four crew members of Ever Prosper and six crew of Baj Ever Omega were tied up. Baj Ever Omega with its crew comprising five Indonesians and an Indian national were towed by an unidentified tugboat to another location.

"The tugboat Ever Prosper with four crew were left behind by the pirates and they later freed themselves and sailed to Johor waters," he said in a statement.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia says army is ‘ready’ for signal on Jerusalem*






KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysian Armed Forces *(MAF) are always ready for the signal and directives from the top leadership and head of state on the issue of Jerusalem.*

Defence Minister Hishammuddin Tun Hussein said the* country should be prepared to face any eventuality.*

"As the Defence Minister, I am confident that we will carry out any order from the supreme commander of the Malaysian Armed Forces, Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Sultan Muhammad V.






"Armed Forces chief (General Tan Sri Raja Mohamed Affandi Raja Mohamed Noor) and the MAF are definitely ready," Mr Hishammuddin, who is also UMNO vice-president, said when winding up the debate at the UMNO General Assembly 2017 on Saturday (Dec 9).

Mr Hishammuddin said the United States’ plan to make Jerusalem the capital of Israel was a slap in the face for the entire Muslim world.


Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapa...rusalem-9486682


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia says army is ‘ready’ for signal on Jerusalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysian Armed Forces *(MAF) are always ready for the signal and directives from the top leadership and head of state on the issue of Jerusalem.*
> 
> Defence Minister Hishammuddin Tun Hussein said the* country should be prepared to face any eventuality.*
> 
> "As the Defence Minister, I am confident that we will carry out any order from the supreme commander of the Malaysian Armed Forces, Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Sultan Muhammad V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Armed Forces chief (General Tan Sri Raja Mohamed Affandi Raja Mohamed Noor) and the MAF are definitely ready," Mr Hishammuddin, who is also UMNO vice-president, said when winding up the debate at the UMNO General Assembly 2017 on Saturday (Dec 9).
> 
> Mr Hishammuddin said the United States’ plan to make Jerusalem the capital of Israel was a slap in the face for the entire Muslim world.
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapa...rusalem-9486682



biggest joke of the year


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia Says Its Armed Forces Are 'Ready' After Trump's Jerusalem Decision*






read more: https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/1.828035


----------



## lcloo

It is time to buy Malaysian Rinngit and Chinese Yuan to protect your money's values.

*Hunt for Next Big Asia Currency Trade Lands on Ringgit, Yuan*
Bloomberg News By
Y-Sing Liau
and
Kartik Goyal

‎15‎ ‎December‎, ‎2017‎ ‎3‎:‎00‎ ‎AM Updated on ‎15‎ ‎December‎, ‎2017‎ ‎12‎:‎11‎ ‎

Malaysia’s ringgit and China’s yuan are emerging as Asia’s most-promising currencies for fund managers as they look for the best place to put their money in the new year.

A rebound in exports, widening current-account surpluses for some nations and an ongoing global chase for yields are fueling optimism that regional currencies will extend their rally into 2018. A gauge of Asian currencies is up 5.5 percent this year, set for its best performance since 1998. South Korea’s won is leading spot gains, while the ringgit tops in terms of total returns.






“We expect the Asian economies to do well as the global recovery broadens out,” said Wilfred Wee, a Singapore-based fund manager at Investec Asset Management Ltd., which oversees $132 billion globally. “We can expect Asian currency strength to sustain into 2018.”

But there are risks too. While the Federal Reserve this week maintained its projections for three interest-rate increases in 2018, a more hawkish tilt could spoil the party for Asian exchange rates. A surprise jump in global inflation or a war on the Korean peninsula are other spoilers, say investors, who also favor Indonesia’s rupiah and the Indian rupee, while being less optimistic about Thailand’s baht and the won.

Here are the detailed comments on major Asian currencies:

*Malaysian ringgit*
This year has marked a turnaround for the ringgit, which has rebounded from a 19-year low on the back of surging oil prices and bets the central bank will tighten policy. With prospects for better exports and economic growth, the currency has delivered a total return of more than 13 percent.


Amundi Asset Management likes the ringgit due to Malaysia’s improved fundamentals, says Hakan Aksoy, senior portfolio manager for EM local currencies in London
For Investec, the ringgit is attractive as it’s undervalued and under-owned, and the central bank has turned hawkish due to robust growth, says Wee
Union Investment Privatfonds GmbH is more comfortable with the ringgit now than earlier because of higher crude prices, says Christian Wildmann, a Frankfurt-based senior portfolio manager
*Chinese yuan*
The offshore yuan is set to halt three years of losses as exports rise and manufacturing activity firms up. The PBOC’s move Thursday to boost market interest rates showcased authorities’ determination to continue with a deleveraging campaign that’s propelled bond yields. That bodes well for the yuan in 2018 as higher rates are seen luring investors.


China’s offshore yuan is attractive due to nation’s prospects of inclusion in global bond indexes and rising yields, according to Investec
Amundi likes to be long the onshore yuan against Thailand’s baht due to positive carry differential
*Indian rupee*
Having risen almost 6 percent, the rupee is on course for its first annual advance since 2010 as Indian stocks and bonds have attracted global funds on the promise of economic reforms and political stability.


Eaton Vance Corp. is long the rupee due to India’s high real rates, according to Eric Stein, co-director of global fixed income in Boston
Amundi is positive on the currency because of its higher carry
Union Investment remains “very comfortable” with the rupee from a multi-year perspective although it’s monitoring the slight weakening in India’s growth and fiscal position as well as the negative impact of higher oil prices on the current-account deficit
Investec is of the view that the rupee may struggle to outperform given that it’s a consensus favorite
*Indonesian rupiah*


Once part of Morgan Stanley’s “Fragile Five,” the rupiah has rallied due to a combination of high yields and an improving economic outlook. Buoyant agriculture prices are expected to add to tailwinds for the commodity-exporting nation, as optimism around President Joko Widodo’s reforms burnishes the rupiah’s appeal.


Eaton Vance is long the rupiah and Amundi is positive on the currency due to its higher carry
Union Investment remains comfortable with the rupiah on a multi-year horizon
*South Korean won*
South Korea’s won weathered bouts of bond outflows and multiple missile tests from North Korea to lead Asia with an almost 11 percent gain this year. Analysts expect the won to lose some ground heading into early 2018 with most of the positives, including higher domestic interest rates, seen as already being in the price.


Union Investment sees multiple obstacles to a stronger won next year, including an easing in demand for the nation’s tech exports and the fallout on investment and sentiment from the North Korean conflict
Eaton Vance has a short position on the won as a hedge should North Korea tensions worsen, even though it’s positive on the economy
Investec favors the won and thinks the currency would be stronger if not for geopolitical risks
*Thai baht*
With a 10 percent advance, the baht is the region’s second-best performer this year, thanks to Thailand’s current-account surplus, rising exports and bond inflows.


Amundi says the nation’s low yields don’t justify the risk of investment, especially given the steepening environment in developed markets
Eaton Vance, however, holds a long position on the baht as it finds the currency cheap
_— With assistance by Helen Sun_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia Says Its Armed Forces Are 'Ready' After Trump's Jerusalem Decision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read more: https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/1.828035


stop jerking off dude


----------



## UMNOPutra

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia says army is ‘ready’ for signal on Jerusalem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Malaysian Armed Forces *(MAF) are always ready for the signal and directives from the top leadership and head of state on the issue of Jerusalem.*
> 
> Defence Minister Hishammuddin Tun Hussein said the* country should be prepared to face any eventuality.*
> 
> "As the Defence Minister, I am confident that we will carry out any order from the supreme commander of the Malaysian Armed Forces, Yang di-Pertuan Agong, Sultan Muhammad V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Armed Forces chief (General Tan Sri Raja Mohamed Affandi Raja Mohamed Noor) and the MAF are definitely ready," Mr Hishammuddin, who is also UMNO vice-president, said when winding up the debate at the UMNO General Assembly 2017 on Saturday (Dec 9).
> 
> Mr Hishammuddin said the United States’ plan to make Jerusalem the capital of Israel was a slap in the face for the entire Muslim world.
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapa...rusalem-9486682



*Hishamuddin Tun Hussein Onn: The Macho Malaysian Minister of Defense*


December 18, 2017

*Hishamuddin Tun Hussein Onn: The Macho Malaysian Minister of Defense*
_By Azmi Sharom_

http://www.mysinchew.com/node/118819?tid=12




*The Big Talker who could be the successor to Najib Razak as 7th Malaysian Prime Minister is a Leader from the Behind. He is prepared to commit Malaysian Troops for Jerusalem to be slaughtered by the Israeli Defence Forces while he sits in the comfort and safety of his air-conditioned office in the Malaysian Ministry of Defence.*

Sometimes guys get a bit emotional and they say really macho things like, I will die for such and such a cause. Well, most of the time you just shake your head and look away. Because after all, talk is cheap.

However, when you are a minister, you can’t just say macho things for the sake of it in the heat of the moment. Which is what our defence minister seemed to have done.

He said Malaysian armed forces were ready to go to Jerusalem! For what?




*Why put these well trained warriors in harm’s way when our national security is not threatened? It is just macho posturing by a Malaysian senior minister*. *Why not let Erdogan of Turkey do it?*

I know that emotions are high, particularly among Muslims, about how Trump has unilaterally declared that Jerusalem is the capital of Israel. Something that no other governments in the world want and something which everybody knows will just be further fuel for chaos.

Also, international law has declared that the status of Jerusalem remains on hold until there are proper negotiations and agreement. But then when has Trump or the Israeli government ever cared about international law that does not serve them?

Anyway, yes, it is a disgusting move by Trump. But to say we are ready to send soldiers to Jerusalem is an emotive response more likely to show the minister’s religious credentials and not his knowledge of the law.

If you are going to send troops to another country, it has to be clearly about your own self defence from imminent threat. Or, it can be as part of a UN sanctioned peace keeping mission. Or, it can be part of a UN Security Council sanctioned invasive force (again for specific purposes like maintaining international law).

You can’t just go somewhere with your military willie nilly. So, does the minister think one of the above is going to happen? I doubt it and I am sure he does too. So, what he is saying is just macho posturing.

I am totally aghast at what Trump has done and if the government is serious about opposing it, let us first identify the culprits. The US and Israel certainly. But what about the allies of the US in the Middle East? The Saudis have been real chummy with Trump. Do they have they any involvement in this foolishness?

If the government is really serious about opposing this despicable move, they best first find out who the true enemies are so that they can take whatever logical measures. This is more sincere and useful than mere macho posturing.

_(_*Azmi Sharom*_ is a law lecturer at Universiti Malaya.)

https://dinmerican.wordpress.com/20...-onn-the-macho-malaysian-minister-of-defense/_


----------



## powastick

Why even bother, Arabs already sold out Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Not military, Or news on economy but just thought i'd share..


*Najib falls in love with Lankan crabs, wants Ministry of Crab to open shop in KL*




Comments /



1488 Views / Friday, 22 December 2017 00:00

1 59






Visiting Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak has fallen in love with Sri Lankan crab and wants the Ministry of Crab to open up shop in Kuala Lumpur.

After arriving on Sunday for his three-day State visit, Razak realised he was free for dinner and had suggested he liked to try the world-famous Sri Lankan delicacy of crabs. Sri Lanka’s High Commission in Malaysia A.J.M. Muzammil had swiftly suggested the Ministry of Crab, to which Najib had responded with surprise over it being a ‘ministry’.

After assuring the Malaysian Premier that he would enjoy the experience, Muzammil had made swift arrangements at the Ministry of Crab for a special dining session for Premier Razak. Ministry of Crab co-founder Darshan Munidasa was alerted of the impending arrival of a VVIP guest and was at hand to make a special dish as well.

Razak had savoured the Sri Lankan crab, with the dish he was served weighing 2 kg, and had promptly suggested that Malaysians too should enjoy the Lankan delicacy and recommended to Munidasa that it would be great to have a Ministry of Crab in Malaysia. Upon being told that crabs found in Malaysia were small in size, Razak had then suggested that the Ministry of Crab could import crabs from Sri Lanka so that more Malaysians could savour this seafood item.

In his subsequent engagements with Sri Lanka political and business leaders on 18 and 19 December, Razak is said to have made it a point to recount his Sri Lankan crab experience

http://www.ft.lk/front-page/Najib-f...Ministry-of-Crab-to-open-shop-in-KL/44-645785

FYI, The famous Singapore chili crab is actually imported Ceylonese crab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Are these river crabs or sea crabs?


----------



## Gibbs

lcloo said:


> Are these river crabs or sea crabs?


 
From what i know the best are the Lagoon crabs and they grow quite large, Sea Crabs tend to be smaller with less flesh.. The best of the catch used to be exported to Singapore, But now Lankan's are claiming back their famed Crabs

One such place the Ministry of Crab where PM Najib dined is listed as one of the top restaurants in Asia

http://www.theworlds50best.com/asia/en/2017-The-List/21-30/Ministry-of-Crab.html


----------



## lcloo

Ha Ha!, Who is the wise guy! How dare he clamped a police car!

*Police car clamped over illegal parking in Putrajaya *

Nation
Thursday, 28 Dec 2017

11:26 AM MYT







KUALA LUMPUR: Several men in blue were left red-faced when they found their own car clamped for illegal parking.

The traffic police patrol car was photographed illegally parked on the roadside in front of Menara Usahawan at Precinct 2 in Putrajaya on Wednesday (Dec 27).

The photo, which has since gone viral, showed the right front tyre of the white car being clamped while three uniformed policemen were seen standing around the vehicle.

The vehicle was unclamped after the policemen paid the fine. - Sinar Harian


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...gal-parking-in-putrajaya/#lxL97RZaevLgWc0A.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Welcome to Malaysia .... We will give you a "Red Carpet" for you ..*
*-----*
*China firms rescue 1MDB from massive debt*
by ANN Desk

*BANGKOK (ANN Desk) – Chinese state-owned firms help bail out Malaysia’s scandal-hit development fund: report *

The Malaysian government’s scandal-hit 1MDB development fund sold assets to Chinese companies in order to repay a US$602.7 million debt to Abu Dhabi’s International Petroleum Investment Company (IPIC), according to Singapore’s Straits Times.

China’s interest in 1MDB comes as no surprise. A year ago, the Financial Times reported that China and Malaysia were in talks to rescue 1MDB, which is at the centre of official investigations in several countries including the US over accusations that Malaysia’s Prime Minister Najib Razak channelled over 2.67 billion ringgit (nearly US$700 million) from 1MDB into his personal bank accounts. 

Najib is acknowledged to be “Malaysian Official 1” named in the US Department of Justice lawsuit to seize assets it says were bought with more than $3.5 billion stolen from 1MDB.

Straits Times reports that 1MDB repaid the loan last Friday by selling stakes in two 1MDB-related entities that held land in northern Penang and around Port Klang.

“Malaysian government officials declined to identify the buyers in the real estate transactions but one financial executive close to the situation said that the equity interests in the 1MDB real estate entities were acquired by ‘concerns ultimately controlled by Chinese state-owned enterprises’.

“The executive declined to elaborate,” read the report. 

1MDB said it acquired 234 acres of land in prime land in Ayer Itam, Penang for RM1.38 billion in 2013, Malyasiakini reports.
Over in Selangor, 1MDB acquired a 310-acre piece of land near in Pulau Indah near the Port Klang Free Zone in 2014.
Previously, 1MDB had cited plans to develop the two parcels of land, but the plans fell apart thanks to massive cash-flow problems after the fund ran up RM42 billion ($11.73 billion) of debts.
China already has a substantial stake in 1MDB-linked asset Edra Global Energy and is eyeing projects in the formerly 1MDB-owned Bandar Malaysia, reports Malaysiakini.

The 1MDB development fund was established in 2009, soon after Najib took office.

http://annx.asianews.network/content/china-firms-rescue-1mdb-massive-debt-64131

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

__ https://www.facebook.com/





The Royal Malaysian Air Force (Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia or TUDM)) was formed on 2 June 1958 as the Royal Federation of Malaya Air Force (Tentera Udara Diraja Persekutuan). However, its roots can be traced back to the Malayan Auxiliary Air Force formations of the British Royal Air Force in then colonial British Malaya. Today, the Royal Malaysian Air Force operates a unique mix of modern American, European and Russian-made aircraft.
Video by Bachtiar Adi April


----------



## UMNOPutra

Malaysia and Palestine ..


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Indonesia .. we have "acquired and merged" you now ...
*------
Malaysia's more inclusive policies reflected in bullish stock market*
By LIDIANA ROSLI - January 23, 2018 @ 1:54pm






Permodalan Nasional Bhd chairman Tan Sri Abdul Wahid Omar says it was always the government's main concern to ensure that the economy remains sound with more inclusive and sustainable policy making. (NSTP pic by ASYRAF HAMZAH)

Quote:
KUALA LUMPUR: The government’s more inclusive and sustainable policies are now reflected in the bullish local stock market, Permodalan Nasional Bhd chairman Tan Sri Abdul Wahid Omar said.

“It was always the government's main concern to ensure that the economy remains sound with more inclusive and sustainable policy making.

“We have seen now and continue seeing that those decisions are now being reflected in Bursa Malaysia when we breached the 1,800 psychological levels,” Wahid told reporters on the sidelines of Invest Malaysia 2018 here today.

He was responding to Najib’s keynote address at the investors conference attended by more than 1,000 local and foreign delegates.

“The Prime Minister had given a very important message in terms of progression achieved by Malaysia since 2009,” Wahid said.

*On the ringgit re-pegging call by certain quarters, he said the government had consistently said that pegging the ringgit to the US dollar had never been an option.*

“The government had always maintained that they will not peg the ringgit and given the performance of the economy, there's no need,” he added.

*Wahid noted that Malaysia’s strong gross domestic product growth of around 5.7 per cent last year, was reflective of growing business confidence of both locals and foreign investors. This translated into the strengthening of the ringgit.*

“We have seen the ringgit now strengthening. And this is why we hope the corporate sector will do well in 2018 to enhance revenue, optimise their costs and generate more returns for shareholders.

*“What we see in Malaysia right now is a total holistic package where the macroeconomy, monetary policy and of course, strong performance of the corporate sector. All these aspects are very important (to keep the ringgit strong)” he added.
*
https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018...h-stock-market
*Maybank in talks to open own branch in India*
By M THILLINADAN - January 24, 2018 @ 12:53pm

Quote:
NEW DELHI: Malaysia's largest banking group, Malayan Banking Bhd (Maybank), has started negotiations with regulators in India to open its own branch in the country.

Currently, Maybank subsidiary Bank Internasional Indonesia (BII) has a branch in Mumbai since 2013.

International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said Maybank intends to enter India directly without going through BII.

BII opened its first branch in India in 1995, but stopped operating in 2008, before resuming operations in 2013.

Besides Indonesia, Maybank also has overseas branches in Singapore, Philippines, Thailand, China, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Hong Kong and Brunei.

https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018...n-branch-india


----------



## UMNOPutra

For those actually interested to learn about Malaysian military policies and doctrines, can refer to this policy paper released by MINDEF:

Malaysia's National Defence Policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Indonesia .. we have "acquired and merged" you now ...
> *------
> Malaysia's more inclusive policies reflected in bullish stock market*
> By LIDIANA ROSLI - January 23, 2018 @ 1:54pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permodalan Nasional Bhd chairman Tan Sri Abdul Wahid Omar says it was always the government's main concern to ensure that the economy remains sound with more inclusive and sustainable policy making. (NSTP pic by ASYRAF HAMZAH)
> 
> Quote:
> KUALA LUMPUR: The government’s more inclusive and sustainable policies are now reflected in the bullish local stock market, Permodalan Nasional Bhd chairman Tan Sri Abdul Wahid Omar said.
> 
> “It was always the government's main concern to ensure that the economy remains sound with more inclusive and sustainable policy making.
> 
> “We have seen now and continue seeing that those decisions are now being reflected in Bursa Malaysia when we breached the 1,800 psychological levels,” Wahid told reporters on the sidelines of Invest Malaysia 2018 here today.
> 
> He was responding to Najib’s keynote address at the investors conference attended by more than 1,000 local and foreign delegates.
> 
> “The Prime Minister had given a very important message in terms of progression achieved by Malaysia since 2009,” Wahid said.
> 
> *On the ringgit re-pegging call by certain quarters, he said the government had consistently said that pegging the ringgit to the US dollar had never been an option.*
> 
> “The government had always maintained that they will not peg the ringgit and given the performance of the economy, there's no need,” he added.
> 
> *Wahid noted that Malaysia’s strong gross domestic product growth of around 5.7 per cent last year, was reflective of growing business confidence of both locals and foreign investors. This translated into the strengthening of the ringgit.*
> 
> “We have seen the ringgit now strengthening. And this is why we hope the corporate sector will do well in 2018 to enhance revenue, optimise their costs and generate more returns for shareholders.
> 
> *“What we see in Malaysia right now is a total holistic package where the macroeconomy, monetary policy and of course, strong performance of the corporate sector. All these aspects are very important (to keep the ringgit strong)” he added.
> *
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018...h-stock-market
> *Maybank in talks to open own branch in India*
> By M THILLINADAN - January 24, 2018 @ 12:53pm
> 
> Quote:
> NEW DELHI: Malaysia's largest banking group, Malayan Banking Bhd (Maybank), has started negotiations with regulators in India to open its own branch in the country.
> 
> Currently, Maybank subsidiary Bank Internasional Indonesia (BII) has a branch in Mumbai since 2013.
> 
> International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed said Maybank intends to enter India directly without going through BII.
> 
> BII opened its first branch in India in 1995, but stopped operating in 2008, before resuming operations in 2013.
> 
> Besides Indonesia, Maybank also has overseas branches in Singapore, Philippines, Thailand, China, Cambodia, Laos, Myanmar, Hong Kong and Brunei.
> 
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018...n-branch-india



Opening a branch is not acquisition nor merger, that is why I told you to learn economics first before posting


----------



## Ambalat

nufix said:


> Opening a branch is not acquisition nor merger, that is why I told you to learn economics first before posting



Rule #1. never argue with idiots they drag you down to their level
Rule #2. read #1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Ambalat said:


> Rule #1. never argue with idiots they drag you down to their level
> Rule #2. read #1



Hahahaha ... Don't to be flip-flop lah ... The world know that our banks (CIMB + Maybank) have a significant market share not only in Indonesia .. but also in ASEAN .. meanwhile your banks are still "jago kandang" .. and can't still qualify to open and expand their business to Malaysia and other ASEAN countries ..


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... Don't to be flip-flop lah ... The world know that our banks (CIMB + Maybank) have a significant market share not only in Indonesia .. but also in ASEAN .. meanwhile your banks are still "jago kandang" .. and can't still qualify to open and expand their business to Malaysia and other ASEAN countries ..



There are two flaws in your statement

Firstly, CIMB is only big in Indonesia if you include the Niaga Bank which is listed in IDX instead of MYX. In the eyes of the financial market, CIMB Niaga is an Indonesian company.

Secondly, Indonesian banks are already big domestically. Logically speaking, why be hasty pursuing foreign market when there are so much more market potential in the domestic market? If we look at the Market Cap of CIMB group holdings (MYX; KLSE), it only has around USD 10B despite presence in multiple countries whereas Mandiri Bank, the second largest bank group in Indonesia has more than USD 20B market cap. The same applies to Maybank too, which is only big in Indonesia if we include PT BII to that. Meanwhile, Maybank, the biggest bank group of Malaysia, has a market cap valued at RM109B or around USD28B whereas the BRI group has a market cap valued at RP453T or USD 33.8B.

Summary: Learn economics kid, get off your lapak and start do something besides trolling. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GraveDigger388

AHAHA!! God, this is too much...

Shoulda watch the backblast there, fellow human @UMNOPutra..


----------



## UMNOPutra

ITB, UI .. Where are you?
--------
The newly released top 10 best universities in Asia by Times Higher Education (THE) ranking. 

*Asean ranking (asian ranking/100)*
1.NUS, SG (1)
2. NTU, SG (5)
3. Universiti Malaya, MY (46)
4. Mahidol University, TH(97)
5. Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR)MY, 99

https://www.timeshighereducation.com...gional-ranking


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> ITB, UI .. Where are you?
> --------
> The newly released top 10 best universities in Asia by Times Higher Education (THE) ranking.
> 
> *Asean ranking (asian ranking/100)*
> 1.NUS, SG (1)
> 2. NTU, SG (5)
> 3. Universiti Malaya, MY (46)
> 4. Mahidol University, TH(97)
> 5. Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR)MY, 99
> 
> https://www.timeshighereducation.com...gional-ranking



Maybank CIMB where are you?


----------



## UMNOPutra

*CTRM selesai bina 25 peratus komponen





Langkawi: Composites Technology Research Malaysia Sdn Bhd (CTRM) sudah menyelesaikan lebih 25 peratus daripada 184 set penghantaran komponen pesawat yang perlu dikeluarkan di bawah program pengeluaran bahagian pesawat Airbus A400M.*

Ketua Pegawai Eksekutif Kumpulannya, Che Akhma Ismail berkata, ketika ini sebanyak 47 pesawat sudah siap dikeluarkan Airbus dan pihaknya perlu menyelesaikan baki set bahagian pengangkutan strategik baru itu menjelang 2020.

*Beliau berkata, apabila selesai kelak, nilai sumbangan pendapatan yang diraih daripada kontrak itu dijangka mencecah RM700 juta iaitu antara lapan dan sembilan peratus kepada kumpulan itu.*

“CTRM terbabit dalam pengeluaran A400M seperti sebahagian ekor pesawat A400M, sayap dan penutup gear pendaratan yang mana kami adalah pengeluar tunggal bahagian terbabit.

“Ini bermakna kami memiliki hak eksklusif sebagai syarikat yang mengeluarkan bahagian terbabit bagi model ini sebelum dihantar kepada Airbus untuk melengkapkan pemasangan sebelum dipasarkan,” katanya, semalam.

https://www.hmetro.com.my/node/38107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

nufix said:


> There are two flaws in your statement
> 
> Firstly, CIMB is only big in Indonesia if you include the Niaga Bank which is listed in IDX instead of MYX. In the eyes of the financial market, CIMB Niaga is an Indonesian company.
> 
> Secondly, Indonesian banks are already big domestically. Logically speaking, why be hasty pursuing foreign market when there are so much more market potential in the domestic market? If we look at the Market Cap of CIMB group holdings (MYX; KLSE), it only has around USD 10B despite presence in multiple countries whereas Mandiri Bank, the second largest bank group in Indonesia has more than USD 20B market cap. The same applies to Maybank too, which is only big in Indonesia if we include PT BII to that. Meanwhile, Maybank, the biggest bank group of Malaysia, has a market cap valued at RM109B or around USD28B whereas the BRI group has a market cap valued at RP453T or USD 33.8B.
> 
> Summary: Learn economics kid, get off your lapak and start do something besides trolling. LOL



Hahahaha... are you still dreaming ?





https://www.forbes.com/global2000/list/

*Indonesia = 6*
#386 = Bank Rakyat Indonesia (finance)
#494 = Bank Mandiri (finance)
#564 = Bank Central Asia (finance)
#653 = Telkom Indonesia (telecommunications)
#924 = Bank Negara Indonesia (finance)
#1373 = Gudang Garam (tobacco)

*Malaysia = 14*
#390 = Maybank (finance)
#490 = Tenaga Nasional (electricity)
#632 = Public Bank (finance)
#671 = CIMB (finance)
#791 = Sime Darby (plantations, property, industrial, automobiles) and logistics)
#1259 = Genting (tourism, resorts, cruises, gambling, plantations, electricity generation)
#1319 = Petronas Chemicals (petrochemicals)
#1405 = RHB Bank (finance)
#1472 = Hong Leong Financial (finance)
#1510 = Axiata Group (telecommunications)
#1543 = MISC (shipping)
#1596 = Maxis (telecommunications)
#1771 = Ambank Group (finance)
#1881 = Petronas Gas (natural gas)

*Philippines = 8*
#823 = SM Investments (shopping mall development and management, retail, real estate development, banking, and tourism)
#1018 = BDO Unibank (finance)
#1151 = JG Summit Holdings (airline, banking, food manufacturing, hotels, petrochemicals, power generation, publishing, real estate and property development, and telecommunications)
#1176 = Ayala (retail, education, real estate, banking, telecommunications, water infrastructure, renewable energy, electronics, information technology, automotive, healthcare, and management and business process outsourcing)
#1228 = Top Frontier Investment Holdings ( mining, packaging, real estate, food and beverage)
#1531 =Metropolitan Bank & Trust (finance)
#1793 = Aboitiz Equity Ventures (consumer goods, utilities, financials, and industrials)
#1947 = Manila Electric (electricity)

*Singapore = 17*
#245 = DBS Group (finance)
#301 = Oversea-Chinese Banking (finance)
#330 = SingTel (telecommunications)
#332 = United Overseas Bank (finance)
#388 = Wilmar International (agribusiness, plantation)
#592 =Broadcom (electronics)
#948 = CapitaLand (real estate, property)
#992 = Singapore Airlines
#1110 = Flextronics International (electronics)
#1138 = Keppel (offshore & marine, property, infrastructure and asset management)
#1170 = Global Logistic Properties (logistics)
#1414 = Olam International (agri-business)
#1719 = City Developments (real estate)
#1783 = Frasers Centrepoint (property)
#1823 = Golden Agri-Resources (palm oil plantation)
#1874 = ST Engineering (aerospace, electronics, land systems and marine solutions)
#1909 = China Aviation Oil (jet fuel)

*Thailand = 14*
#190 = PTT PCL (oil and gas)
#604 = Siam Cement
#616 = Siam Commercial Bank (finance)
#642 = Kasikornbank (finance)
#672 = Krung Thai Bank (finance)
#804 = Bangkok Bank (finance)
#985 = CP All (7-11 convenience stores)
#1026 = PTT Global Chemical (petrochemicals)
#1107 = Thai Beverage
#1149 = Charoen Pokphand Foods
#1196 = Advanced Info Service (telecommunications)
#1353 = Airports of Thailand
#1509 = Thai Oil (oil refining)
#1757 = Indorama Ventures (petrochemicals)

*Vietnam = 4*
#1633 = Vietin Bank (finance)
#1656 = Joint Stock Commercial Bank for Foreign Trade of Vietnam (finance)
#1682 = Commercial Bank For Investment & Development Of Vietnam (finance)
#1888 = Vietnam Dairy Products
__________________


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha... are you still dreaming ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/global2000/list/
> 
> *Indonesia = 6*
> #386 = Bank Rakyat Indonesia (finance)
> #494 = Bank Mandiri (finance)
> #564 = Bank Central Asia (finance)
> #653 = Telkom Indonesia (telecommunications)
> #924 = Bank Negara Indonesia (finance)
> #1373 = Gudang Garam (tobacco)
> 
> *Malaysia = 14*
> #390 = Maybank (finance)
> #490 = Tenaga Nasional (electricity)
> #632 = Public Bank (finance)
> #671 = CIMB (finance)
> #791 = Sime Darby (plantations, property, industrial, automobiles) and logistics)
> #1259 = Genting (tourism, resorts, cruises, gambling, plantations, electricity generation)
> #1319 = Petronas Chemicals (petrochemicals)
> #1405 = RHB Bank (finance)
> #1472 = Hong Leong Financial (finance)
> #1510 = Axiata Group (telecommunications)
> #1543 = MISC (shipping)
> #1596 = Maxis (telecommunications)
> #1771 = Ambank Group (finance)
> #1881 = Petronas Gas (natural gas)
> 
> *Philippines = 8*
> #823 = SM Investments (shopping mall development and management, retail, real estate development, banking, and tourism)
> #1018 = BDO Unibank (finance)
> #1151 = JG Summit Holdings (airline, banking, food manufacturing, hotels, petrochemicals, power generation, publishing, real estate and property development, and telecommunications)
> #1176 = Ayala (retail, education, real estate, banking, telecommunications, water infrastructure, renewable energy, electronics, information technology, automotive, healthcare, and management and business process outsourcing)
> #1228 = Top Frontier Investment Holdings ( mining, packaging, real estate, food and beverage)
> #1531 =Metropolitan Bank & Trust (finance)
> #1793 = Aboitiz Equity Ventures (consumer goods, utilities, financials, and industrials)
> #1947 = Manila Electric (electricity)
> 
> *Singapore = 17*
> #245 = DBS Group (finance)
> #301 = Oversea-Chinese Banking (finance)
> #330 = SingTel (telecommunications)
> #332 = United Overseas Bank (finance)
> #388 = Wilmar International (agribusiness, plantation)
> #592 =Broadcom (electronics)
> #948 = CapitaLand (real estate, property)
> #992 = Singapore Airlines
> #1110 = Flextronics International (electronics)
> #1138 = Keppel (offshore & marine, property, infrastructure and asset management)
> #1170 = Global Logistic Properties (logistics)
> #1414 = Olam International (agri-business)
> #1719 = City Developments (real estate)
> #1783 = Frasers Centrepoint (property)
> #1823 = Golden Agri-Resources (palm oil plantation)
> #1874 = ST Engineering (aerospace, electronics, land systems and marine solutions)
> #1909 = China Aviation Oil (jet fuel)
> 
> *Thailand = 14*
> #190 = PTT PCL (oil and gas)
> #604 = Siam Cement
> #616 = Siam Commercial Bank (finance)
> #642 = Kasikornbank (finance)
> #672 = Krung Thai Bank (finance)
> #804 = Bangkok Bank (finance)
> #985 = CP All (7-11 convenience stores)
> #1026 = PTT Global Chemical (petrochemicals)
> #1107 = Thai Beverage
> #1149 = Charoen Pokphand Foods
> #1196 = Advanced Info Service (telecommunications)
> #1353 = Airports of Thailand
> #1509 = Thai Oil (oil refining)
> #1757 = Indorama Ventures (petrochemicals)
> 
> *Vietnam = 4*
> #1633 = Vietin Bank (finance)
> #1656 = Joint Stock Commercial Bank for Foreign Trade of Vietnam (finance)
> #1682 = Commercial Bank For Investment & Development Of Vietnam (finance)
> #1888 = Vietnam Dairy Products
> __________________



LOL Have you even seen the ranks? CIMB and Maybank even rank lower than BRI, I thought we were talking about banks, stop being flip flop.  Learn economics first lah

Anyway, this list does not list all Indonesian companies with sales over 100M, it only lists companies that went IPO. Different to Malaysia that sold its national companies to public, Indonesian giant government companies like PLN are still listed as GCP or SOE. Again, learn economics first lah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

Malaysia in aerospecae industry .... we applied "ilmu padi" ... makin berisi makin merendah ...
-----
KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia's aerospace manufacturing exports are seen to top RM9 billion this year, up from last year's RM8.49 billion, said Second International Trade and Industry Minister Datuk Seri Ong Ka Chuan.

“We should see at least 5 per cent export growth from last year as orders for the manufacture of aircraft components are increasing,” Ong told reporters here today after a preview of the Kuala Lumpur International Aerospace Business Convention 2018, to be held in October.

Ong is optimistic of healthy growth momentum in the aerospace sector, driven by the record growth seen in the last three years and backlog of orders for aircraft in the Asia Pacific region.

“In 2015, the nascent aerospace exports were RM4.17 billion. The following year, it grew to RM5.50 billion and last year, it posted more than 50 per cent increment to RM8.49 billion,” Ong said.

“So, this year, we've forecast a very conservative figure of five per cent export growth to RM9 billion, based on the carry over orders our manufacturers here are working on,” he added.

Ong noted that *international players such as GE Engine Services Malaysia, Airbus, Spirit AeroSystems, Safran, Aerospace Composite Malaysia and Honeywell Aerospace Services had made Malaysia their ground for business operation.*

Among* local companies which have made great strides are SME Aerospace, CTRM Aero Composite, Sepang Aircraft Engineering, Airod and Malaysian Aerospace Engineering.*

Their business activities centre around composites design and manufacturing; aircraft components design and manufacturing, avionics and systems design and manufacturing.

Also present at the media briefing was Malaysia Aerospace Industry Association president Naguib Mohd Nor, who is also Strand Aerospace Malaysia Sdn Bhd chief executive officer.

"Our members are taking in more orders and some are even expanding their factories," said Naguib.

To boost the performance of the Malaysian aerospace industry, Ong said Malaysia External Trade Development Corp (Matrade) will organise the fourth edition of the KLIABC 2018 from October 2 to 4.

Matrade chairman Datuk Noraini Ahmad said the KLIABC 2018 will be focusing on the industry’s supply chain, procurement, purchasing, engineering, fabrication and R&D. A total of 170 organisations, both local and international will be participating in this show.

She highlighted that the Malaysian Aerospace Industry Blueprint 2030 seeks to create more than 32,000 high income jobs and envisions Malaysia to be Southeast Asia's leading aerospace hub with an annual revenue of RM55.2 billion.

To further support of the aerospace industry, National Aerospace Industry Coordinating Office (NAICO) was established in August 2015 as a Unit under the Ministry of International Trade & Industry (MITI). 

Ong said NAICO's role is to oversee the implementation of the strategies and initiatives in the blueprint.
Quote:
CTRM - Center of Excellence in Composites and Aerospace
https://www.ctrm.com.my/






*CTRM*
Composites Technology Research Malaysia Sdn Bhd
CTRM is a single source and the largest composites component supplier for the Airbus A320 Series Aircraft Wing, covering 20% of the wing surface. Almost 50% of the Airbus A320 aircrafts in service today, around the world, have its wing component made by CTRM.
http://www.ctrm.com.my/ps_aero.php







moveable fairing 
over wing panels 
a320 spoilers
spoiler 
a320 fix fairing 
a321 fix fairing
under wing 
falsework

These are the composites aero structures manufactured for the world’s largest commercial aircraft, the Airbus A380. These composites aero structures are manufactured at CTRM facilities in Batu Berendam, Melaka, Malaysia. Some of the composites aero structures for Airbus A380 are design and manufactured by CTRM.
http://www.ctrm.com.my/ps_a380.php






inboard outward fixed leading edge
fixed leading edge 
lower panel
flelp (ip)
flelp (mp) 
flelp (op) 
upper panels
upper panel 2 
seal panel - 4LH 
seal panel - 3RH

*Airbus A400M*
Airbus A400M is the new generation of military air lifter built to meet the requirements for the European Air Forces. *Malaysia is one of the two countries outside Europe to be involved in the A400M programme.*

With this partnership, Malaysia through CTRM is responsible in manufacturing these composites aero components for the aircraft.
http://www.ctrm.com.my/ps_a400.php







nacelle extension fuel pump fairing 
composites part 
main landing door


----------



## lcloo

*Pressure piling on new Proton CEO *

Nation
Sunday, 18 Feb 2018



ho wah foon









AT the welcome reception organised by the Federation of Chinese Guilds in Malaysia (Huazhong) for China’s new ambassador Bai Tian late last year, a man unexpectedly stole some of the limelight from the star of the night.

That person was none other than Proton Holdings’ new chief executive officer Dr Li Chunrong, who had come early to get to know the leaders of the Chinese community here.

And when the media spotted him, they surrounded him earnestly to find out the latest developments in Proton.

That little commotion tilted the focus of the night partially onto this Chinese guy, charged with a mission to turn around Malaysia’s national car.






Dr Li: Charged with a national mission to turn around Proton and everybody is watching him to see how he does.


The minister had played a key role in wooing China’s Zhejiang Geely Holding Group to become Proton’s strategic partner.

Geely acquired a 49.9% stake in Proton from DRB-Hicom Bhd last June. Along with the Proton shares, Geely also completed the purchase of a 51% stake in Lotus Cars last September.

According to Ong, Li’s bonus at Geely would be paid according to the group’s profitability. In the first half of 2017, Geely’s net profit jumped 128% to 4.34 billion yuan (RM2.8bil).

But as Proton and Lotus are loss-making carmakers, Dr Li had to forego the bonus incentive in his Malaysian adventure. However, this was no deterrent.

Nor was the unsavoury fact that the Malaysian Government had injected over RM15bil into Proton over the past 34 years, and that Proton was down with heavy losses and burdened with debts.

During the reception to welcome Bai Tian, investors from China were also excited to meet Dr Li.

“Dr Li came here with a mission: to revive Malaysia’s national car, not just any carmaker. This mission covers not just his own commitment to turn around Proton, but also the dream of China,” says Datuk Keith Li Zhongping, president of the China Entrepreneurs Association here.

“Everybody is watching Dr Li. He is under huge pressure. From what I have observed, he is very fast in his thoughts and actions, and has been working very hard.

“Proton has to succeed and become a model for other Malaysia-China joint ventures.”

Turning around Proton could not scare Dr Li, as Geely had been involved in a much bigger and more expensive exercise when it was turning around Volvo.

Geely acquired Swedish carmaker Volvo Cars from Ford in 2010. After investments of US$10bil (RM38.92bil) in developing models, new technologies and building assembly plants in China and Sweden, Volvo recorded an operating profit of US$1.25bil (RM4.86bil) in 2016.

“My job is not to look at the past, but I will work day and night to make sure Proton is strongly successful,” declared Dr Li on Sept 29 at a media conference to announce his appointment as Proton CEO.

He seemed fully aware that Proton’s many past failures to turn around has invited more scepticism than anticipation.

But Dr Li, who was headhunted by Geely to come to Kuala Lumpur, was all geared up to charge ahead.

Few people know Dr Li personally, but most are aware that he is academically qualified and possesses the relevant experience. Most importantly, he has the backing of Geely and the Malaysian Government.






Yoong: ‘Proton and the Government are aware that this could well be the last chance for the business to turn around and become viable.’ 


Dr Li graduated from Huazhong University of Science and Technology with a bachelor’s degree in electrical automation, followed by a master’s degree in industrial engineering and management.

He also pursued a second master’s degree in business at the renowned Massachusetts Institute of Technology in the United States.

After completing his studies at MIT, Dr Li returned to Huazhong University to earn a PhD in management engineering.

Dr Li started his career with state-owned Dongfeng Motor Corporation in 1987. During his tenure there, he was involved in the development of Dongfeng’s own brand and joint ventures with Peugeot, Honda, Nissan, Kia and Cummins.

In 2007, he set up Dongfeng Passenger Vehicle Company and became its CEO. His efforts in establishing the company’s design, branding, development and production systems laid the foundation for the automobile manufacturing company’s success.

When Dr Li served as executive vice-president of Dongfeng Honda Engine Company, he was handpicked by Geely to spearhead Proton’s transformation.

On Sept 29, Dr Li promised to outline a roadmap for Proton within 10 weeks of his appointment, and he delivered.

In December, the anticipated 10-year business plan to turn around Proton and grow it into a regional player was on the table for all stakeholders to scrutinise.

The plan to turn Proton around “as soon as practisable”, which has been shown to _Sunday Star, _includes retaking local market leadership and becoming one of the top three carmakers in South-East Asia.

Aggressive business targets have been set. Proton aims to introduce three new car models, upgrade four current models and cut the total cost by 30%.

Proton also plans to grab 30% of local market share and 10% of Asean market share. Exports are to account for 25-30% of its annual sales.

In volume projection, car output is to hit 200,000 units in 2020, above 300,000 in 2023 and 400,000 in 2027.

The national carmaker – which used to be a market leader – sold only 70,991 units of cars in 2017, accounting for only 12.3% of local market share.

Ian Yoong, an investment adviser to Chinese businesses, tells _Sunday Star_ he is now positive about Proton’s future.


“Proton will be Geely’s platform to penetrate the Asean auto market. Dr Li is a veteran in the auto industry and more importantly, he has shown that he has the will and determination to implement much needed changes,” adds Yoong, a former investment banker with CIMB.

Economist Lee Heng Guie concurs with Yoong.

“There is new hope for Proton following the entry of Geely, but tough challenges remain. Dr Li will have to make bold but unpopular decisions to put Proton on the right track.”

“The overarching issues are not only related to local vendors and component manufacturers, but also the state’s preparedness to re-engineer Proton’s business model,” adds Lee, who is executive director of the Socio-economic Research Centre.

In fact, the new management under Dr Li is feeling the heat from some groups after introducing several tough measures.

Last Monday, the Malaysian Association of Malay Vehicle Importers and Traders president Zainuddin Abdul Rahman accused Proton’s new management of discriminating against bumiputra distributors, following a Proton directive to all distributors to upgrade Proton sales centres from 1S (sales only) to 3S centres (sales, service and spare parts).

Urging political intervention from Putrajaya, Zainuddin claimed that bumiputra vendors may be forced to close shop within six months as 85% of them are in the 1S category.

Another bold directive from Dr Li to reduce Proton’s cost of production also caught attention as it will hit bumiputras.

Proton parts suppliers have been directed to reduce their prices by about 20-30%, as they have been selling components at 30% above regional market prices.

It is unsure how the Federal Government would react, but the statement made by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak on Feb 3 when launching the National Automotive Cluster @ Proton City in Tanjung Malim might be able to offer some assurance to Geely.

Najib told the media then: “The decision to choose Geely (as strategic partner) is correct as the company produces 1.5 million vehicles annually, owns Volvo, has high technology and is willing to transfer technology to Proton’s engineers.

“If we remain with the old mentality, we may not survive the keen competition.”

He had stated that the Proton’s past problems were due to an economic model that focused on patriotism rather than global ambitions.

“There has been too much political interference in Proton’s administration. We will not allow Proton to sink.

“Proton requires the Government’s support in its recovery and my administration will restore it,” declared Najib.

Urban planner and transport expert Goh Bok Yen believes Dr Li is putting Proton on the right track with the latest measures.

Goh tells _Sunday Star_: “Over-emphasis on bumiputra participation and over-regulation will cause Proton to be uncompetitive under current dynamics.

“If you look at the measures from a positive aspect, Proton’s new management is transforming the bumiputra enterprises, forcing them to catch up and compete in the auto industry.”

Yoong says: “It is not difficult for Proton to reduce cost by 15-20% as its new management has the will and the backing of the Prime Minister to do so.

“Proton and the Government are aware that this could very well be the last chance for the business to turn around and become viable.”

Regarding criticism of Dr Li, minister Ong says: “This is the right guy for the job. If he leaves for whatever reason, I don’t know who will dare come in to revamp Proton.”

Indeed, mindful of local concerns, Dr Li’s business plan spells out localisation targets so that local enterprises will benefit from the transformation of Proton.

According to the plan, about 80% of Proton’s components and services are to be sourced locally after four years.

However, the plan also makes it clear that there will be no compromise in the normal conduct of business: vendors must place strong emphasis on quality, cost and reliability.

As the 10-year plan states, the first three years “is the most critical period for Proton to turn around” and currently, there is company-wide effort to achieve this objective.

Proton has also started work on improving quality, which is crucial in winning back consumer confidence and widening its reach to all communities in Malaysia.

Late last year, car quality was improved by 30% to 50% using a stringent system aligned to the international standard of Volvo cars. Proton plans to achieve the same quality standard as Geely cars by end-2018.

The quality enhancement has attracted the attention of the Federation of Hokkien Associations in Malaysia, which has asked for a group discount for its members, totalling more than 100,000 people. 

Geely has also acted to instil confidence in Proton. Last December, top car dealers were invited to China to view Geely’s modern sales network and the high-end technology employed in the making of Geely-Volvo cars.

To optimise investments, Proton’s focus will be directed to productivity, quality and cost competitiveness, as well as enhancing brand value, says the plan.

If Proton is allowed to grow and expand according to its new business plan, Malaysia will benefit greatly.

Proton’s new plant in Tanjung Malim is expected to create 50,000 jobs. Once its sale volume hits 400,000 cars, the company will bring in revenue of more than RM24bil, according to Ong.

As Proton wants to focus its production in Tanjung Malim, the Government is allocating 1,500 acres of land to develop a high technology automotive hub in Perak.

“Once this technology park is up and running, Malaysia could produce RM24bil worth of auto parts and electronic products. It could also generate another 100,000 jobs,” says Ong.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...-to-reduce-cost-and-impr/#zvCTq0xxVHi139uJ.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*The best para unit in ASEAN ... better than para unit of KOSTRAD ...
------
Malaysia Army expands the 10th Para Brigade with the incorporation of the 18th RMR (Para)*






SHAH ALAM: Fourth Para Batallion Operational. 18th RMR has been declared as a fully operational Parachute Infantry Batallion by Army chief Gen. Zulkiple Kassim in a ceremony held at Sultan Mahmud Airport, Kuala Terengganu today (Feb. 21, 2018). The batallion is now formally known as 18th RMR (Para).

The ceremony among others saw the control of the batallion handed over to the 10th Para Brigade from the 8th Brigade. Soldiers and officers of the 18th RMR also conducted a static jump over the airport as part of the demonstrations conducted for the ceremony.
QUOTE
KUALA TERENGGANU, 21 Feb 18 – Upacara Pengisytiharan Pengoperasian Batalion Ke-18 Rejimen Askar Melayu DiRaja (18 RAMD) sebagai sebuah Batalion Infantri Para telah disempurnakan oleh Panglima Tentera Darat, Jen Tan Sri Dato’ Sri Zulkiple Hj Kassim bertempat di Lapangan Terbang Sultan Mahmud, Kuala Terengganu.

Terdahulu, upacara dimulakan dengan demonstrasi Penyusupan Seksyen Pandu Arah Udara (Penerjunan Bebas), Close Air Support (CAS) oleh 2 buah Pesawat Pejuang Sukhoi SU-30MKM, Terjunan Statik dari Pesawat C130 H (Mass Drop) oleh 7 pegawai dan 73 anggota LLP 18 RAMD (Para), Penarikan Keluar Seksyen Pandu Arah Udara (Teknik SPIE-Rig), Penyusupan kumpulan serangan menggunakan Helikopter EC-725 (Teknik Fast Roping), Penyusupan menggunakan teknik Hover Jump, CAS dari Pesawat Pejuang Sukhoi SU-30MKM serta serangan platun ke atas objektif musuh. Demonstrasi ini melibatkan ketumbukan sejumlah 800 pegawai termasuk anggota LLP dari 10 Bgd Para. Pelbagai aset ketenteraan turut digunakan di dalam demonstrasi keupayaan ini termasuk aset udara TD iaitu Helikopter LOH Agusta.

Seterusnya acara diteruskan dengan Upacara Serah Menyerah Bendera 18 RAMD (Para) oleh Brig Jen Dato’ Nazari Abd Hadi, Panglima 8 Bgd kepada Brig Jen Datuk Tengku Muhammad Fauzi Tengku Ibrahim, Panglima 10 Briged (Para) dengan disaksikan oleh PTD sebagai simbolik bermulanya batalion ini berada di bawah pemerintahan 10 Briged (Para).

Dalam ucapan PTD, beliau mengucapkan ribuan terima kasih kepada Pegawai Memerintah dan semua warga pasukan 18 RAMD (Para) yang telah bersatu dalam memberikan perkhidmatan terbaik serta sokongan yang padu ke atas proses pembangunan Tentera Darat. Beliau berharap agar dengan pengisytiharan status pengoperasian sebagai sebuah Batalion Infantri Para, ia akan menjadi penyuntik semangat kepada semua untuk melaksanakan segala tugas dan peranan sepertimana yang telah ditetapkan dengan baik dan bersungguh-sungguh.

Turut hadir YAB Dato’ Seri Haji Ahmad Razif Abd. Rahman, Menteri Besar Terengganu; Mej Jen Dato’ Pahlawan Redzuan Hj Baharuddin, KSTD serta Pegawai-pegawai Kanan ATM.

Courtesy of MalaysianDefence.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia is the third laziest people in the world. This is what a survey is saying.*

And it is not good news for the Malaysians who love their cars or love sitting on their cosy chairs. So it seems.

According to a new study conducted by Standford University, Malaysians walk an average of 3,943 steps a day.

In comparison, Hong Kongers walk an average of 6,880 steps a day.

With regard to the results, you cannot blame the survey for this. It used data from the latest technology and such data would not lie.

They are called the step-counters installed in most smartphones that track the walking activity of the phone owners.

According to a professor who co-led the research, Scott Delp, says the study is 1,000 times larger than any previous studies.

The study tracked the walking activity of about 700,000 people in 46 countries around the world.

Standford researchers also noted that people typically walked a similar amount every day in countries with less obesity.

However, there were larger gaps between those who walked a lot and those who walked very little in nations with higher rates of obesity.

“If you think about some people in a country as ‘activity rich’ and others as ‘activity poor’, the size of the gap between them is a strong indicator of obesity levels in that society,” Delp explained.

In our opinion, Kuala Lumpur is not as walkable as cities like Seoul, Hong Kong, and Tokyo.

So the result is pretty unfair, don’t you think, asks Hype.my.

http://www.worldfuturetv.com/live/malaysia/alamak-malaysia-third-laziest/

*Indonesian nombor 1 weh



*


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia is the third laziest people in the world. This is what a survey is saying.*
> 
> And it is not good news for the Malaysians who love their cars or love sitting on their cosy chairs. So it seems.
> 
> According to a new study conducted by Standford University, Malaysians walk an average of 3,943 steps a day.
> 
> In comparison, Hong Kongers walk an average of 6,880 steps a day.
> 
> With regard to the results, you cannot blame the survey for this. It used data from the latest technology and such data would not lie.
> 
> They are called the step-counters installed in most smartphones that track the walking activity of the phone owners.
> 
> According to a professor who co-led the research, Scott Delp, says the study is 1,000 times larger than any previous studies.
> 
> The study tracked the walking activity of about 700,000 people in 46 countries around the world.
> 
> Standford researchers also noted that people typically walked a similar amount every day in countries with less obesity.
> 
> However, there were larger gaps between those who walked a lot and those who walked very little in nations with higher rates of obesity.
> 
> “If you think about some people in a country as ‘activity rich’ and others as ‘activity poor’, the size of the gap between them is a strong indicator of obesity levels in that society,” Delp explained.
> 
> In our opinion, Kuala Lumpur is not as walkable as cities like Seoul, Hong Kong, and Tokyo.
> 
> So the result is pretty unfair, don’t you think, asks Hype.my.
> 
> http://www.worldfuturetv.com/live/malaysia/alamak-malaysia-third-laziest/
> 
> *Indonesian nombor 1 weh
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeh? We ain't walk that much, but we ROLL, baby...

Saves time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

*This is Another business school after American Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) was established by Bank Negara Malaysia in partnership with MIT Sloan School of Management (MIT Sloan) in Kuala Lumpur since 2015. 
http://www.asb.edu.my

US universities in Msia as of today
- Multimedia University Educity Johor+University of Southern California, Johor
- Bank Negara+Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), KL
- Harvard University’s graduate business school, KL (hope not aborted like John Hopkins+Perdana University in Serdang)
-------------
WORLD-RENOWNED Harvard Business School (HBS) has chosen Malaysia as the base of its third overseas campus outside the US, after China and India.*






*Harvard Business School on Malaysian soil*

Sources close to the development told The Malaysian Reserve that the Malaysian government and the Harvard University’s graduate business school have recently reached an understanding to set up a site campus in Kuala Lumpur.

A delegation comprising HBS management officials and professors recently visited Malaysia for a final discussion and site visit.

As part of the understanding reached to date, the sources said the proposed Harvard Centre will train 10 Malaysian professors annually to produce Harvard-standard journals which can later be published by the US university.

“One professor from HBS will be based in Kuala Lumpur to train the local professors.

https://themalaysianreserve.com/2018...alaysian-soil/


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Navy plans to get two more submarines by 2040*

Monday, 26 Feb 2018
6:06 PM MYT
By Stephanie Lee

KOTA KINABALU: The Royal Malaysian Navy plans to get two more submarines in the next 20 years as it prepares to face “new challenges”.

Chief of Navy Admiral Tan Sri Ahmad Kamarulzaman Ahmad Badaruddin said the Navy plans to get one between 2031 and 2035 and another between 2036 and 2040.

“We are faced with new challenges in our efforts to safeguard the security of our waters.

“We are constantly improving our strategies and increasing our abilities to face these challenges,” he said during the handing over of duties for the Submarine Force Commander at the Sepanggar Naval Base here on Monday.

He said this is part of the Navy's effort to modernise and keep its assets up to date to face current challenges.


Read more: https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018...arines-by-2040/


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> *Navy plans to get two more submarines by 2040*
> 
> Monday, 26 Feb 2018
> 6:06 PM MYT
> By Stephanie Lee
> 
> KOTA KINABALU: The Royal Malaysian Navy plans to get two more submarines in the next 20 years as it prepares to face “new challenges”.
> 
> Chief of Navy Admiral Tan Sri Ahmad Kamarulzaman Ahmad Badaruddin said the Navy plans to get one between 2031 and 2035 and another between 2036 and 2040.
> 
> “We are faced with new challenges in our efforts to safeguard the security of our waters.
> 
> “We are constantly improving our strategies and increasing our abilities to face these challenges,” he said during the handing over of duties for the Submarine Force Commander at the Sepanggar Naval Base here on Monday.
> 
> He said this is part of the Navy's effort to modernise and keep its assets up to date to face current challenges.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018...arines-by-2040/


Lol, running out of money eh umno, better invest on sampan then wkwkwkwk


----------



## nufix

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Lol, running out of money eh umno, better invest on sampan then wkwkwkwk



*Report: Lack of funding hampering Malaysian military*

FMT Reporters
| February 27, 2018

Despite the focus of headlines in the Malaysian media on new acquisitions, Malaysia’s military modernisation still faces the problem of inadequate funding from the government.






There was a surge in defence spending last year, but it still did not make up for previous cuts. (AFP pic)

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia’s military modernisation continues to face the same old problem – a lack of funding.

This was once again made clear, according to a report in The Diplomat, by the fact that Malaysia intended to get a third submarine between 2031 and 2035 and another between 2036 and 2040.

The long timeline for buying these two submarines reflects the funding constraints.

The Diplomat report noted that there had long been a “yawning gap” between what Malaysian defence officials said the country required and what the government was willing to fund, even as the country confronted a series of growing challenges, including a dispute over territories in the South China Sea to which Malaysia claims right of ownership.

Defence budget cuts in the past few years, it added, had only widened that gap further, making it difficult to even acquire basic capabilities, let alone submarines, given their cost and political sensitivities.

It noted that there was a surge in defence spending last year, but that it still did not make up for previous cuts.

Malaysia currently has two diesel electric French submarines, which were acquired in 2002 when current Prime Minister Najib Razak was defence minister. The report noted that the purchase of these two submarines was still “a subject of controversy due to irregularities that continue to be debated today”.

It pointed out that Malaysia had been mulling a submarine capability since the 1980s and that the current pair were only acquired after multiple delays.

The report quoted Malaysian navy chief Admiral Ahmad Kamarulzaman Ahmad Badaruddin as saying yesterday in Sabah that one of the two new submarines would be acquired between 2031 and 2035 and the other between 2036 and 2040.

Kamarulzaman himself noted the funding constraints when he said, after a handing over of duty ceremony of the commander of the submarine fleet at the Submarine Command Headquarters in Sepanggar, that the government had turned to local submarine training rather than international courses to reduce training costs.

According to the report, Malaysia has fewer submarines than some of its neighbours such as Singapore (four submarines), and Vietnam (six submarines). Indonesia has two submarines and Thailand has ordered three from China.

http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...lack-of-funding-hampering-malaysian-military/

*Maritime authorities lose seized oil tanker in Johor*

https://sg.news.yahoo.com/maritime-authorit...-225900081.html

PONTIAN, Feb 27 — An impounded oil tanker under guard by the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) off Tanjung Piai here has vanished.

*The 45.45m-long vessel, which had been anchored about five nautical miles east of Tanjung Piai, was believed to have been stolen by unknown parties following its seizure and the detention of its crew last Friday during a maritime operation.*

A source familiar with the incident said the Jakarta-registered tanker, identified as MT Pratama 128, *was first reported missing Sunday afternoon after a routine check by the MMEA Tanjung Piai’s monitoring team.*

“The MMEA’s marine district 6 operations centre in Johor Baru was notified on the vessel’s disappearance at about 3pm and a search operation was immediately mounted by the marine agency’s patrol boats around the waters off Tanjung Piai.

*“Following the incident, a police report was also lodged by an MMEA officer at the Central police station under the Johor Baru South district police on the vessel’s disappearance early this morning,” the source told Malay Mail yesterday.*

The police report was later forwarded to the Pontian district police headquarters for further action as the area was under their jurisdiction.

On Friday, an MMEA strike force on a patrol boat detained and arrested eight Indonesian sailors, including the skipper, from MT Pratama 128 at 1.15am during the Ops Satria Selatan/Ops Zuhal maritime operations.

The vessel was impounded for several offences under the Merchant Shipping Ordinance (MSO) 1952 and was then anchored at the location. It is not known if the vessel was carrying any load as investigations were still in progress.

The seamen, aged between 33 and 43, were brought to the MMEA’s southern region headquarters in Johor Baru for processing and detention.

Another source familiar with the incident said the search for MT Pratama 128 was still ongoing and MMEA has deployed its sea and air assets to try and locate the missing vessel.

“The vessel was earlier seized by an MMEA strike force at the same location where it was missing and was supposed to be under the agency’s guard.

“The vessel, which was considered a case seizure and also documented evidence, may have been stolen by parties with vested interest,” said the source.

*The second source added that it was unusual for a sea vessel this large to disappear while in the MMEA’s custody.*

“MMEA have already initiated contact with the Indonesian maritime authorities via the Western Fleet Quick Response (WFQR) channels and tracing the PT Pratama 128 via its Automatic Identification System (AIS),” said the source.

The AIS is a popular maritime automatic tracking and monitoring system used on ships and by vessel traffic services (VTS). However, the system can be disabled on board to avoid detection.

Separately, Johor police chief Datuk Mohd Khalil Kader Mohd verified that the MMEA reported the disappearance to his agency.

“I can confirm that police received two reports on the matter. One was related to the seizure of the vessel last Friday and another was related to the same vessel that was believed to have been stolen on Sunday,” he said when contacted.

Checks by Malay Mail revealed that the Jakarta-registered MT Pratama 128 is a 550-tonne deadweight tanker that was commissioned in 1977 and originally called Kasuga Maru No.2.

Over the years, the vessel went through two other registered name changes before arriving at its current name. It had been known as MT Senri Jaya I in 2013, and as MT Kencana Jaya I in 2000.

Its latest run-in with the law was when the vessel’s crew was arrested and its owners fined on January 12 by the Indonesian marine and port authorities for illegally transporting 300 tonnes of crude oil in


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Unbelievable ... ITB and UI .. are still lower than others ...

Asean Top Medicine University 2017*
WORLD RANKING

- [SINGAPORE] 29 NUS
- [MALAYSIA] 101-150 UM
- [THAILAND] 101-150 Mahidol University
- [THAILAND] 151-200 Chulalongkorn University
- [MALAYSIA] 201-250 UKM
- [MALAYSIA] 201-250 USM
- [MALAYSIA] 251-300 UPM
- [THAILAND] 251-300 Chiangmai University
- [INDONESIA] 301-350 Universitas Indonesia
- [MALAYSIA] 351-400 Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM)
- [PHILIPPINES] 351-400 University of the Philippines
- [THAILAND] 401-450 Khon Kaen University
- [THAILAND] 401-450 Prince of Songkhla University
- [INDONESIA] 401-450 Gadjah Mada University
- [MALAYSIA] 451-500 International Islamic University Malaysia (IIUM)

*Asean Top Engineering & Technology University 2017*
WORLD RANKING

- [SINGAPORE] 4 NTU
- [SINGAPORE] 7 NUS
- [MALAYSIA] 35 UM
- [MALAYSIA] 90 UTM
- [MALAYSIA] 93 USM
- [MALAYSIA] 135 UKM
- [MALAYSIA] 145 UPM
- [THAILAND] 147 Chulalongkorn University
- [INDONESIA] 215 Bandung Institute of Technology
- [MALAYSIA] 233 Universiti Teknologi Petronas (UTP)
- [THAILAND] 269 Asian Institute of Technology
- [MALAYSIA] 280 Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM)
- [MALAYSIA] 371 Universiti Tenaga Nasional
- [SINGAPORE] 381 Singapore Management University
- [MALAYSIA] 401-450 International Islamic University Malaysia (IIUM)
- [MALAYSIA] 401-450 Multimedia University (MMU)
- [THAILAND] 401-450 King Mongkut's University of Technology Thonburi
- [INDONESIA] 401-450 Gadjah Mada University
- [INDONESIA] 401-450 Universitas Indonesia
- [PHILIPPINES] 401-450 University of the Philippines
- [THAILAND] 451-500 Kasetsart University 
- [THAILAND] 451-500 Thammasat University
- [MALAYSIA] 451-500 Universiti Tun Hussien Onn Malaysia (UTHM)
- [MALAYSIA] 451-500 Universiti Malaysia Perlis





*UPDATE: Availability of scientists and engineers*
ASIA & G7

2. USA
4. Canada
5. Qatar
6. Israel
7. Malaysia
8. Japan
9. Singapore
11. Germany
15. Lebanon
17. UK
23. Hong Kong
29. China
30. Taiwan
31. France
32. India
34. Saudi Arabia
35. Indonesia
37. Italy
38. South Korea
39. Iran
54. Sri Lanka
56. Thailand
63. Pakistan
66. Kazakhstan
74. Philippines
75. Oman
78. Vietnam
89. Brunei
116. Cambodia
117. Laos

*UPDATE: Technological Readiness Index 2017-2018*
ASIA & G7

4. UK
6. USA
8. Germany
14. Singapore
15. Japan
21. France
23. Canada
24. UAE
25. Taiwan
29. South Korea
34. Qatar
41. Italy
44. Saudi Arabia
46. Malaysia
52. Kazakhstan
60. Brunei
61. Thailand
73. Vietnam
80. Indonesia
83. Philippines
91. Iran

https://www.weforum.org/reports/the-...port-2017-2018


----------



## UMNOPutra

*TOP 10 of the weakest world currencies in 2018*

No.1 – Iranian Rial
No.2 – Sao Tomean Dobra
No.3 – Vietnamese Dong
No.4 – Belarusian Ruble
No.5 – Indonesian Rupiah
1 USD = 13873 IDR

Indonesia is the largest economy in South East Asia. However, its currency has very low exchange rate. The regulatory authorities of the country are taking all measures to strengthen national currency, but all their efforts lead only to insignificant changes today.

Is Indonesia ready to next currency crisis ?

No.6 – Lao or Laotian Kip
No.7 – Guinean Franc
No.8 – Paraguayan Guarani
No.9 – Sierra Leonean Leone
No.10 – Cambodian Riel

https://fxssi.com/top-10-of-the-weak...n-current-year


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> *TOP 10 of the weakest world currencies in 2018*
> 
> No.1 – Iranian Rial
> No.2 – Sao Tomean Dobra
> No.3 – Vietnamese Dong
> No.4 – Belarusian Ruble
> No.5 – Indonesian Rupiah
> 1 USD = 13873 IDR
> 
> Indonesia is the largest economy in South East Asia. However, its currency has very low exchange rate. The regulatory authorities of the country are taking all measures to strengthen national currency, but all their efforts lead only to insignificant changes today.
> 
> Is Indonesia ready to next currency crisis ?
> 
> No.6 – Lao or Laotian Kip
> No.7 – Guinean Franc
> No.8 – Paraguayan Guarani
> No.9 – Sierra Leonean Leone
> No.10 – Cambodian Riel
> 
> https://fxssi.com/top-10-of-the-weak...n-current-year



Quoting the article:
Indonesia *is economically stable and developed country* in South East Asia. However, its currency has very low exchange rate. The regulatory authorities of the country are taking all measures to strengthen national currency, but all their efforts lead only to insignificant changes today.

You went too far from currency to economic stability, and you changed what article says also wkwkwk. So desperate huh? Anyway, weak currency is not equal to economic stability or stagnancy, Euro countries have high exchange rates although their economy is in stagnancy period. Indonesian rupiahs deviates often because Indonesia is an investment country, the central banks often intentionally weakens rupiah in some seasons to allow for higher investment YoY rate, thus it is often caught between financial regulations of investors' home country (e.g. U.S Fed) and Indonesian government. 

Should Indonesian rupiah be made stronger? Perhaps, if the aim is to increase Indonesia and Indonesians' spending power abroad, but then again, Investments from Indonesia are not yet that significant and often, Indonesia trades in commodities rather than hard cash. So go figure why your question "Is Indonesia ready to next currency crisis ?" sounds so dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*West Point honours Malaysian cadet’s crest design
*




PETALING JAYA: US Military Academy cadet Sayniish Pillay Muniandy from Taiping is doing more than his fair share of making Malaysia proud.

The 19-year-old’s design of an official crest for his graduating class (pic) has come out tops in a competition held at the West Point military academy in New York.

The design will adorn the rings of all his fellow graduates of West Point’s class of 2021.

Sayniish took four days to complete the design, saying it was “based on my imagination”.

US Military Academy cadet Sayniish Muniandys design was selected to be his graduating classs official crest.

He said his design included the US flag and an eagle, which had been part of the West Point class crests since 1803.

“I included my class motto ‘Until the Battle is Won’ in the middle because I felt that’s the most important component,” he said, adding that two sabres, a cadet’s and an officer’s, were also incorporated in his design.

Last June, Sayniish, who graduated from the National Defence University of Malaysia, was one of four Malaysian cadets selected to attend military academies in the US after a rigorous selection process, which takes into account factors such as classroom performance, physical fitness and commitment to service.

Only 23 Malaysian cadets have been accepted into US military academies over the past 20 years.

Sayniish said he would do his best to expand his military knowledge at West Point.

“I’m looking forward to cultivate and share whatever I have learned here in West Point with the Malaysian Army,” he said.

After he graduates, Sayniish said he wishes to serve as an infantryman in Malaysia’s 8th Rangers of the Royal Ranger Regiment or to join Malaysian Army Aviation.

He said he looked forward to rejoining his family, friends and savouring Malaysian cooking when he returns home for a break in December.

Lt-Col Sukhdev Purewal, who is Chief of the Office of Defence Cooperation at the US Embassy in Kuala Lumpur, said the fact that Sayniish had excelled in all areas of cadet life was no surprise.

“This is a terrific indicator of the ties our militaries will share throughout the future,” he added.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018...bPFwXmRfxB9J.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

It will make our jiran jealous ...
-----
*Sendayan Air Base Inaugurated*
Marhalim Abas March 16, 2018 Malaysian Defence

SHAH ALAM: Sendayan Airbase, one of several facilities built as replacements for Kuala Lumpur Airbase was officially opened today. Despite called an airbase, Sendayan does not a runway as it did not involved air operations. The airbase term is used as the facility is owned and managed by RMAF.

Facilities at the 303.5-hectare site include a sports complex, a nine-hole golf course (9 hole), equestrian facilities, swimming pool, Islamic centre and residence complex. As for quarters for personnel, it has 693 units of various categories including bungalows, semi-detached houses and apartments.

The airbase was planned as non aviation training centre and amalgamate three RMAF training centres in Subang and Kinrara in Selangor and Penang under one roof. As you are aware RMAF is also moving out of the Kinrara camp.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Wow #goat
Btw, we never get jealouse of you, but you are the one who jealouse to us lol


----------



## UMNOPutra

our askar ATM looks "cool", "healthy" and "well trained" with "most modern" weapons..
*----------
Soldiers from 14 ramd in Australia for Ex Southern Tiger*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

One step to the merger of Sumatra and Peninsula ....Serumpun dengan Semenanjung sebagai "Pusat Tamadun Bangsa Melayu" ...
*--------------
Malaysia cadang bina terowong dasar laut ke Sumatera untuk galakkan pelancongan*

TIMBALAN Perdana Menteri Ahmad Zahid Hamidi hari ini berkata kerajaan mungkin akan membina terowong dasar laut yang menghubungkan Bagan Datuk ke Sumatera.

Katanya, projek berkenaan yang kini dalam perancangan adalah bagi menggalakkan pelancong dari Indonesia ke negara ini dan menjadikan Bagan Datuk sebagai hab logistik negara.

"Perancangan fizikal sudah diluluskan tetapi kami akan bentangkan kepada penilaian impak alam sekitar (EIA) kerana ia melibatkan kerjasama dari negara Asean lain," katanya pada sesi Dialog TN50 Bagan Datuk di Serdang hari ini.

Zahid yang juga ahli Parlimen Bagan Datuk berkata terdapat pertemuan antara mereka di luar kerajaan negeri.

"Ia merupakan inisiatif swasta dan kami serahkan kepada sektor swasta untuk mendapatkan kelulussan yang diperlukan selain mereka daripada kerajaan persekutuan, kerajaan negeri dan kerajaan Indonesia," katanya menambah kos projek berkenaan mungkin lebih AS$20 bilion.

Katanya, pelan utama untuk terowong berkenaan membabitkan Bali yang menghubungkan Jawa dan kemudiannya Sumatera.

"Dan dari sana ia akan menghubungkan semenanjung menerusi Bagan Datuk. Semuanya bermula dari Bagan Datuk. Ini akan menarik pelancong dari Indonesia," tambahnya.

Malaysia kini sedang menjalankan projek Rel Berkelajuan Tinggi Kuala Lumpur-Singapura yang diumumkan pada 2010 dan dijangka siap pada 2026.

Perdana Menteri Najib Razak turut mengumumkan projek Laluan Rel Pantai Timur (ECRL) yang menghubungkan Gombak, Selangor ke Kota Bharu, Kelantan dan dijangka sap pada 2024.

Najib sebelum ini menyifatkan projek ECRL sebagai projek "perubahan" kepada negara. – 18 Mac, 2018.


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> One step to the merger of Sumatra and Peninsula ....Serumpun dengan Semenanjung sebagai "Pusat Tamadun Bangsa Melayu" ...
> *--------------
> Malaysia cadang bina terowong dasar laut ke Sumatera untuk galakkan pelancongan*
> 
> TIMBALAN Perdana Menteri Ahmad Zahid Hamidi hari ini berkata kerajaan mungkin akan membina terowong dasar laut yang menghubungkan Bagan Datuk ke Sumatera.
> 
> Katanya, projek berkenaan yang kini dalam perancangan adalah bagi menggalakkan pelancong dari Indonesia ke negara ini dan menjadikan Bagan Datuk sebagai hab logistik negara.
> 
> "Perancangan fizikal sudah diluluskan tetapi kami akan bentangkan kepada penilaian impak alam sekitar (EIA) kerana ia melibatkan kerjasama dari negara Asean lain," katanya pada sesi Dialog TN50 Bagan Datuk di Serdang hari ini.
> 
> Zahid yang juga ahli Parlimen Bagan Datuk berkata terdapat pertemuan antara mereka di luar kerajaan negeri.
> 
> "Ia merupakan inisiatif swasta dan kami serahkan kepada sektor swasta untuk mendapatkan kelulussan yang diperlukan selain mereka daripada kerajaan persekutuan, kerajaan negeri dan kerajaan Indonesia," katanya menambah kos projek berkenaan mungkin lebih AS$20 bilion.
> 
> Katanya, pelan utama untuk terowong berkenaan membabitkan Bali yang menghubungkan Jawa dan kemudiannya Sumatera.
> 
> "Dan dari sana ia akan menghubungkan semenanjung menerusi Bagan Datuk. Semuanya bermula dari Bagan Datuk. Ini akan menarik pelancong dari Indonesia," tambahnya.
> 
> Malaysia kini sedang menjalankan projek Rel Berkelajuan Tinggi Kuala Lumpur-Singapura yang diumumkan pada 2010 dan dijangka siap pada 2026.
> 
> Perdana Menteri Najib Razak turut mengumumkan projek Laluan Rel Pantai Timur (ECRL) yang menghubungkan Gombak, Selangor ke Kota Bharu, Kelantan dan dijangka sap pada 2024.
> 
> Najib sebelum ini menyifatkan projek ECRL sebagai projek "perubahan" kepada negara. – 18 Mac, 2018.


Lol, and who's gonna paid for that 20 billion US$, if its malaysia, sure go ahead, if it split half with indonesia govt heck no way hahahahahahahah....we will spent our money wisely to build road, bridge, port etc that beneviting indonesia not malaysia hahahahahah keep on dreaming boy


----------



## UMNOPutra

For our jiran Indon ... Don't go to Australia, USA , UK or China if you can get "qualified and well known school" for you and your children with "cheaper" cost in Malaysia...
------------





*Foreign Universities in Malaysia*
[1999] AUSTRALIA - Curtin University
[2000] AUSTRALIA - Swinburne University of Technology Sarawak Campus
[2000] UK - University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus
[2011] UK - Newcastle University Medicine Malaysia
[2011] INDIA - Manipal International University
[2011] IRELAND - Perdana University/Royal College Surgeons in Ireland
[2012] UK - Southampton University
[2014] UK - Heriot-Watt University Malaysia
[2015] UK - Reading University
[2015] SINGAPORE - MDIS Malaysia
[2015] USA - Asia School of Business by Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan 
[2016] CHINA - Xiamen University
[2016] USA - MMU/University of Southern California (USC)


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Kudos to MRT Jakarta. Wah.. Cewek bawa MRT



*






Quote:
Kuala Lumpur: Indri Yulia Erlanita dan Amalia Hasanah Nur Ahlina antara lima pemandu tren wanita Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Jakarta yang menamatkan program latihan Pemandu Tren Metro Profesional kendalian Akademi Rel Rapid Rail.

Menurut kenyataan media yang dikeluarkan Prasarana Malaysia Berhad (Prasarana) setakat ini, MRT Jakarta yang bakal beroperasi tahun depan itu mempunyai 90 pemandu tren.

Dua wanita itu adalah kumpulan keempat daripada lapan kumpulan yang mengikuti latihan di bawah kontrak yang ditandatangani Prasarana dengan Akademi Perkeretaapian Indonesia (API) tahun lalu.

Indri, 23, dari Lampung, Sumatera mengakui, bangga memilih kerjaya sebagai pemandu tren dan tidak pernah kekok bergandingan dengan rakan kerja lelaki.

Katanya, sebagai pemandu tren perkhidmatan berkenaan mereka menjadi perintis kepada pembangunan rel urban di Indonesia sekali gus menjadi pemangkin kepada perkembangan ekonomi dan aktiviti perniagaan negara.

“Kami mempunyai tanggungjawab yang besar untuk membuktikan kemampuan kaum wanita dalam bidang ini.

“Saya berharap rakyat Indonesia, khususnya warga kota Jakarta akan menyokong projek ini yang dilihat mampu mencetus transformasi sistem pengangkutan awam dan membantu menyelesaikan masalah trafik,” katanya, semalam.

Sementara itu, rakannya, Amalia, 23 dari Boyolali, Jawa Tengah berharap projek MRT Jakarta dapat dikembangkan ke seluruh Indonesia untuk manfaat rakyat negara itu.

Mengulas mengenai program latihan berkenaan, Ketua Jabatan Pengurusan Projek untuk Operasi dan Penyelenggaraan MRT Jakarta, Masum Asim berkata, beliau gembira dengan keputusan API memilih Prasarana dan Akademi Rel.

Katanya, pemilihan Prasarana adalah tepat kerana kepakaran syarikat itu dalam menyediakan program latihan yang mantap kepada staf MRT Jakarta.

Pada majlis itu, sijil tamat latihan disampaikan Ketua Pegawai Eksekutif Rapid Rail, Khairani Mohamed.

Turut hadir Ketua Pegawai Operasi LRT Laluan Ampang, Abdul Hadi Amran dan Ketua Akademi Rel, Zaki Mohamad.

https://www.hmetro.com.my/mutakhir/2...gga-pandu-tren


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Woow .... Jenayah lintas batas by TNI personnel ........

Strike 1
Strike 2
Strike 3

All in one bust
---------
Indonesians, including army personnel, caught by police for various offences*

KUCHING: *Three Indonesian men, including two believed to be Indonesian National Army (TNI) personnel, were detained by the police in the wee hours today at Ladang Raso in Lundu for allegedly possessing dangerous weapons, committing vehicle theft and immigration offences.*

State CID chief SAC Dev Kumar said the suspects were apprehended at 3am during an operation dubbed Task Force Ops Lejang led by ASP Abdullah Hassan.

“During an ambush at a road at Ladang Raso, Lundu, the team saw a motorcycle coming from Lundu/Indonesia border.

*“They managed to stop two Indonesian men who were wearing TNI pants. One of them carried a SS1 rifle with a magazine and 15 bullets.* The motorcycle used by the suspects was reported missing at Sekama here last year.

*‘”Further checking revealed that they are TNI personnel,” he said*.

While investigating the two suspects on the scene, another two men came in a four-wheel drive (Mitsubishi Pajero) from the direction of Lundu heading to Indonesia border, said Dev.

“The vehicle stopped when they saw the police team and they immediately alighted from the car and fled from the scene.

“One of them was arrested when hiding in the bushes but another managed to escape.

“The Mitsubishi Pajero was reported missing at Sg Maong on March 22 while a motorcycle found inside the vehicle was reported missing in Kota Samarahan this year,” he disclosed.

All the suspects are being placed in custody at Lundu police station.

The case is being investigated under Penal Code, Arms Act 1960 and Immigration Act.

http://www.theborneopost.com/2018/03/23/in...rious-offences/


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> *Woow .... Jenayah lintas batas by TNI personnel ........
> 
> Strike 1
> Strike 2
> Strike 3
> 
> All in one bust
> ---------
> Indonesians, including army personnel, caught by police for various offences*
> 
> KUCHING: *Three Indonesian men, including two believed to be Indonesian National Army (TNI) personnel, were detained by the police in the wee hours today at Ladang Raso in Lundu for allegedly possessing dangerous weapons, committing vehicle theft and immigration offences.*
> 
> State CID chief SAC Dev Kumar said the suspects were apprehended at 3am during an operation dubbed Task Force Ops Lejang led by ASP Abdullah Hassan.
> 
> “During an ambush at a road at Ladang Raso, Lundu, the team saw a motorcycle coming from Lundu/Indonesia border.
> 
> *“They managed to stop two Indonesian men who were wearing TNI pants. One of them carried a SS1 rifle with a magazine and 15 bullets.* The motorcycle used by the suspects was reported missing at Sekama here last year.
> 
> *‘”Further checking revealed that they are TNI personnel,” he said*.
> 
> While investigating the two suspects on the scene, another two men came in a four-wheel drive (Mitsubishi Pajero) from the direction of Lundu heading to Indonesia border, said Dev.
> 
> “The vehicle stopped when they saw the police team and they immediately alighted from the car and fled from the scene.
> 
> “One of them was arrested when hiding in the bushes but another managed to escape.
> 
> “The Mitsubishi Pajero was reported missing at Sg Maong on March 22 while a motorcycle found inside the vehicle was reported missing in Kota Samarahan this year,” he disclosed.
> 
> All the suspects are being placed in custody at Lundu police station.
> 
> The case is being investigated under Penal Code, Arms Act 1960 and Immigration Act.
> 
> http://www.theborneopost.com/2018/03/23/in...rious-offences/



Well, how the fcuk did they manage to get into MY territory first? weak border much? 

Anyway, kudos to MY police, kill those guys, maim them I dont care, the lesser useless people in this world the better. Maybe you should also kill yourself


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia is not NATO .... but Do Something againts HOAX or Fake News ...*
-----
*Anti-Fake News Bill seeks high punishment for offenders (Updated)*

PETALING JAYA: Under the proposed Anti-Fake News Bill, the dissemination of fake news on social media and any other medium could land you with a fine and in jail. 

According to a Frequently Asked Question sheet about the Anti-Fake News Bill make available to The Star, offenders will see a higher punishment that includes a fine and imprisonment. 

It said the Anti-Fake News Bill is needed as a deterrent to send the message that every individual is responsible for sharing real and verified news.

It said the proposed bill indicates that the Government will not compromise with the dissemination of fake news that can threaten the security and harmony of the country. 

It added that the bill is needed because the current Penal Code, the Printing Presses and Publications Act 1984 and the Communications and Multimedia Act 1998 are not sufficient to cope with the complex nature of the spread of fake news in this technological era. 

Among the new elements in the Anti-Fake News Bill includes the allocation of extra territorial applications, which means the Government is legally allowed to exercise authority beyond Malaysian borders.

The bill will also have an interim measure to restrict the dissemination of fake news while probe and prosecution of a case is underway.

It said Government will appoint the Courts as a neutral party to decide the authenticity of the disseminated news by due process of law. 

The Courts will also have to power to order the removal of any publication that publishes fake news. 

On whether that the Anti-Fake News Bill will restrict freedom of speech, it said the Government views the allegation as a political motivated move. 

“There is no law drafted and approved by Parliament that is intended to restrict the freedom of speech and expression as enshrined in the Federal Constitution,” it said. 

It added that bill was drafted in accordance with the power of attorney as provided in paragraph (a) of Clause 2 Article 10 of the Federal Constitution.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...punishment-for-offenders/#xlwS1FFUpYM5gGDD.99


----------



## UMNOPutra

*TAHNIAH ... Pasti membuat "jelous" jiran serumpun ...
----
First batch of MBA professionals graduate from Asia School of Business*
By Zulita Mustafa - March 25, 2018 @ 9:25pm






The first batch of MBA professionals of the Asia School of Business (ASB) from various countries, including Malaysia, today graduated in a convocation ceremony held at The Majestic Hotel here. Pic by NSTP/ASYRAF HAMZAH

The ceremony which was a joint collaboration between Bank Negara Malaysia and world renowned Massachusetts Institute of Technology Sloan School of Management (MIT Sloan) saw 45 graduates for the Class of 2018.

*The batch included 15 from Malaysia with the remainder of the graduates hailing from the United States, India, Pakistan, the Philippines, Russia, Mexico and Africa.*
https://www.nst.com.my/education/201...chool-business
-------
*Foreign Universities in Malaysia
*
[1998] AUSTRALIA - Monash University 
[1999] AUSTRALIA - Curtin University
[2000] AUSTRALIA - Swinburne University of Technology Sarawak Campus
[2000] UK - University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus
[2011] UK - Newcastle University Medicine Malaysia
[2011] INDIA - Manipal International University
[2011] IRELAND - Perdana University/Royal College Surgeons in Ireland (RCSI)
[2011] NETHERLANDS - Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT) 
[2012] UK - Southampton University
[2014] UK - Heriot-Watt University Malaysia
[2015] UK - University Of Reading Malaysia
[2015] SINGAPORE - MDIS Malaysia
*[2015] USA - Asia School of Business by Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan* 
[2016] CHINA - Xiamen University
[2016] USA - MMU/University of Southern California (USC)


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> *TAHNIAH ... Pasti membuat "jelous" jiran serumpun ...
> ----
> First batch of MBA professionals graduate from Asia School of Business*
> By Zulita Mustafa - March 25, 2018 @ 9:25pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first batch of MBA professionals of the Asia School of Business (ASB) from various countries, including Malaysia, today graduated in a convocation ceremony held at The Majestic Hotel here. Pic by NSTP/ASYRAF HAMZAH
> 
> The ceremony which was a joint collaboration between Bank Negara Malaysia and world renowned Massachusetts Institute of Technology Sloan School of Management (MIT Sloan) saw 45 graduates for the Class of 2018.
> 
> *The batch included 15 from Malaysia with the remainder of the graduates hailing from the United States, India, Pakistan, the Philippines, Russia, Mexico and Africa.*
> https://www.nst.com.my/education/201...chool-business
> -------
> *Foreign Universities in Malaysia
> *
> [1998] AUSTRALIA - Monash University
> [1999] AUSTRALIA - Curtin University
> [2000] AUSTRALIA - Swinburne University of Technology Sarawak Campus
> [2000] UK - University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus
> [2011] UK - Newcastle University Medicine Malaysia
> [2011] INDIA - Manipal International University
> [2011] IRELAND - Perdana University/Royal College Surgeons in Ireland (RCSI)
> [2011] NETHERLANDS - Netherlands Maritime Institute of Technology (NMIT)
> [2012] UK - Southampton University
> [2014] UK - Heriot-Watt University Malaysia
> [2015] UK - University Of Reading Malaysia
> [2015] SINGAPORE - MDIS Malaysia
> *[2015] USA - Asia School of Business by Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan*
> [2016] CHINA - Xiamen University
> [2016] USA - MMU/University of Southern California (USC)


What you meant by serumpun must be brunai darusalam right lol


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Be loyal to gov't and PM, armed forces chief tells troops and police*






As election fever heats up, armed forces chief Raja Mohamed Affandi Raja Mohamed Noor has urged both the troops and police to be grateful and loyal to the government led by Prime Minister Najib Abdul Razak.

In a speech last night, Raja Mohamed Affandi said Najib has always given special attention to the security forces.

Najib's warns that the Royal Malay Regiment may be dissolved under a leadership that purportedly finds the infantry unit incompatible with the Malaysian Malaysia concept.

Security forces must uphold wala' (loyalty) when discharging their duties to safeguard and defend the country against both internal and external incursions, said Datuk Seri Najib Razak.

The prime minister said that he was impressed by the loyalty shown by the army towards the government by displaying wala', which is one of the Islamic principles to obey the "ulul amri" or leader who was elected through proper process.

"Failure to remain loyal or adopt wala' can bring down or destroy an entire empire, and the nearest example is the Lahad Datu incident in Sabah in 2013, which caused six of our security personnel to be brutally killed.






"There were people who held positions in the security forces (our own men) who betrayed and gave information on the security's movements to the enemy. The enemy were waiting for the police force and this caused six policemen to be killed," he said.

He was speaking during his speech after performing Isyak and Terawih prayers at the Al-Ikhwan surau at 10th mile army camp here tonight.

Najib, who is also Pekan member of parliament, said such an incident occurred because there were those who were willing to betray the country and their own friends (collegues) which resulted in the loss of lives.

"That is why we have to always uphold loyalty, never leak out information to the enemy and always battle with high integrity. Despite the bombing incident at Jakarta, Marawi and a resort in Manila, with God's grace Malaysia is still safe as we know all these threats can be overcome through strength, proper strategy, professionalism and intelligence information," he said.

He noted that the army and police have always been part of the pillar in safeguarding the country.






Najib said his trip to the army camp here today was nostalgic as he had previously served as the defence minister for 14 years and was familiar with the culture of the army.

"I will continue to safeguard the welfare of the security personnel based on the country's capabilities to ensure they could continue discharging their duties well.


----------



## UMNOPutra

Our MRT and LRT (all infrastructures) are more advanced and integrated compare to Jakarta .. Only Singapore is still better than us ...
*-----
SMART INFRASTRUCTUES IN KUALA LUMPUR*
Driverless train - LRT KJ line (Bombardier Innovia 200)





https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._LRT_Train.jpg

Driverless train - KLIA Aerotrain






Paperless hospital - Putrajaya Hospital





https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/...-sp=s1024-k-no

QR Barcode & Visa Paywave - ERL (airport rail link)



KLIA Ekspres KL Sentral KLIA Malindo No Visa payWave 03 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


KLIA Ekspres KL Sentral KLIA Malindo No Visa payWave 04 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


KLIA Ekspres KL Sentral KLIA Malindo No Visa payWave 05 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr





Not only infrastructures, our quality living is also better than Jakarta....

*QUALITY OF LIVING RANKINGS*
2017 CITY RANKINGS (+Chinese cities)

25-Singapore, Singapore
50-Tokyo, Japan
50-Kobe, Japan
55-Yokohama, Japan
59-Osaka, Japan
71-Hong Kong, Hong Kong
74-Dubai, UAE
77-Abu Dhabi, UAE
86-Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
102-Shanghai, China
103-Johor Bahru, Malaysia
104-Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei
119-Beijing, China
121-Guangzhou, China
131-Bangkok, Thailand
135-Manila, Philippines
136-Shenzhen, China
137-Chengdu, China
140-Nanjing, China
141-Xian, China
143-Jakarta, Indonesia
147-Chongqing, China
149-Qingdao, China
152-Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
156-Hanoi, Vietnam
158-Shenyang, China
170-Jilin, China
171-Vientiane, Laos, People's Dem. Republic of
198-Phnom Penh, Cambodia
203-Yangon, Myanmar

https://www.imercer.com/content/mobi...654/index.html


----------



## UMNOPutra

China will be our boss and also best friend forever ... Jokowi will be "Jelous" on this deal ... 






--------------
Horay .......*
------
Malaysian banks came second in Asia Pacific in total returns*
By AMIR HISYAM RASID - March 19, 2018 @ 6:19pm

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysian banks have climbed more than nine per cent in share price total return year-to-date, outperforming major banks and peers in Asia Pacific, according to *Bloomberg Intelligence (BI).*

*Local banking group came second in the region, lagging behind Singaporean banks by just one per cent and leaving a large gap with the third place, held by Hong Kong/Mainland China banks.*

Malaysian banks also beat MSCI Asia excluding Japan which registered a year-to-date total return of 2.83 per cent and FTSE Bursa Malaysia KLCI of 3.4 per cent.

Public Bank Bhd, Hong Leong Bank Bhd and CIMB Group Holdings Bhd led Malaysian banks in gains at 12.81 per cent, 11.77 per cent and 10.86 per cent respectively.

Apart from leading in gains, Public Bank has consistently achieved among the lowest cost-to-income ratio amid large-cap Asian banks over the past five years, holding steady at 31.9 per cent in 2017, BI said.

BI data showed Public Bank sharply outperformed domestic peers on operating costs, with 2017 cost-to-income at 32 per cent versus 49 per cent, and 58 per cent at other large banks.

The lender's cost performance reflects its relatively simple business model, with a focus on its domestic retail business, a stable employee base and its commitment to operating efficiency and high-quality client service, BI noted.

Further, Public Bank should continue to deliver the highest return on equity among rivals in the country.

On share price return potential this year, a quick check on Bloomberg data shows RHB Bank Bhd is the highest at 9.1 per cent in the country.

Hong Leong Bank, on the other hand, is expected to record the highest earnings growth this year.

BI said Malaysian banks' asset quality improvement should drive earnings growth this year as credit costs peak following an non-performing loan ratio decline to a three-year low in December.
https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018...-total-returns


----------



## UMNOPutra

PAL Makassar Class ... NO .... Damen Enforcer 10,000 ... YES






*MRSS Contenders – DSA 2018 Shorts*

Marhalim Abas April 15, 2018 Malaysia -RMN

KUALA LUMPUR: Three contenders for the RMN’s MRSS requirements are being showcase at DSA 2018 which starts tomorrow at the MITEC, Jalan Duta. There are probably others as well but these were the three that I saw today, the media preview day.

Two are the usual suspects, the PT PAL Makassar class variant and the Damen Enforcer 10000. The third is a dark horse, the Naval Group Mistral 170, colloquially call as the mini-Mistral. It is likely that a Chinese contender or two are also around in the halls but as most booths were still being set-up today I have to post these three first.

It is interesting to note that Boustead is not displaying a model of its own MRSS contender. They have two models of corvettes which seemed to indicate that they are not going ahead with a newer version of the Kedah class.

So which will be the MRSS design to be announced by the RMN as announced by the chief last week? I have no idea so far but I have been told that there is no funds allocated for the program so far. So it is unlikely an LOI will be sign for the MRSS soon. The LOA for the NSM is confirmed though with the LOI to be awarded for the MBDA VL MICA.

http://www.malaysiandefence.com/mrss-conte...sa-2018-shorts/


----------



## Serge2018

Gentlemen, could you please advice any materials related to *detailed* description of RMAF activity during Operation "Daulat"?
Of course, if they exist in public access.

I've discovered tons of materials and found some very interesting information, but there is no full description, just some parts of it.

Thanx a lot in advance!


----------



## UMNOPutra

A Big NO to Anoa for our 6x6 APC...*
---------
Hanwha Defense System's Tigon 6x6 APC goes on trial in Malaysia*







Hanwha Defense Systems selected DSA 2018 in Kuala Lumpur as the location to unveil its new Tigon 6x6 armoured wheeled vehicle.

In fact, soon after the exhibition, the giant South Korean defence conglomerate will be conducting a fortnight-long trial with the Malaysian Army for this new-generation vehicle. The Tigon is a successor to the Black Fox, which was developed by Doosan DST, and which was acquired by the Indonesian Army.

Four different weapon systems are currently on offer for the Tigon: a crew-served 12.7mm machine gun, and three types of RWS ranging from 12.7mm machine gun to 30mm cannon to 90mm gun. The vehicle’s weight varies from 21t to 22t depending on what weapon is selected.

The actual vehicle that will be used for the trials was exhibited on a stand belonging to AVP Engineering, a Malaysian company that has partnered with Hanwha for a number of years.

The Malaysian Army has long held an ambition for a 6x6 APC, especially for the type of United Nations peacekeeping mission that Malaysia is currently performing in Lebanon. There were once reports connecting the Anoa, a 6x6 APC from PT Pindad in Indonesia, to the Malaysian Army, but such a deal never materialised.

Doosan, which was since absorbed by Hanwha, had previously demonstrated the Black Fox to the Malaysian Army.

If the Tigon is selected by Malaysia, Hanwha would make the hull and subsystems while AVP Engineering would outfit the interior as part of a transfer of technology agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

~USD78 billion new developments in Msia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese defense firms display products for Southeast Asia at DSA*

2018-04-17 13:21 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





Visitors tour the "China Defence" exhibition area at the Defence Services Asia 2018 (DSA 2018) in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, April 16, 2018. Defense Services Asia 2018, a biennial defense and weaponry show, opened Monday in the Malaysian capital city Kuala Lumpur. (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)

Chinese defense firms are displaying their products for Southeast Asia at the ongoing Defense Services Asia (DSA) 2018, a biennial defense and weaponry show held in Kuala Lumpur from Monday to Wednesday, hoping to expand their exports.

These products include littoral mission ships (LMSs), of which Malaysia has signed a contract with China to acquire four.

China's State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense organized a delegation comprising of five Chinese defense firms, including China Shipbuilding & Offshore International Co., Ltd. (CSOC), which is in charge of building the first two LMSs for Malaysia.

Though its pavilion in the Malaysia International Trade & Exhibition Center is not very large compared with some exhibitors, one can find all kinds of models of ships and vessels on display, including China's submarines and its first aircraft carrier the Liaoning.

Both Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak and Malaysian Navy chief Ahmad Kamarulzaman had visited the pavilion to see the LMS model.

"We are here to promote different types of submarines, with their displacement ranging from 200 tons to 2,600 tons," CSOC deputy general manager Liu Song told Xinhua at the show.

As for surface warships, he highlighted both corvettes, with a displacement from 1,400 tons to 4,000 tons.

Liu also mentioned radar systems, torpedoes, naval mines, bateau bridges used by land forces as well as weaponry systems for individual soldiers.

"Malaysia can serve as a window and can bring some demonstration effect," said Liu, referring to the LMS procurement contract. "We want to make the most of this exhibition to demonstrate to clients in Southeast Asia and hope they can buy more from us."

The LMS contract was reached between China and Malaysia in May last year, when Najib paid a state visit to China. Under the contract, China will help build the first two, while the remaining pair will be built by Malaysian defense firm Boustead Heavy Industries via technology transfer.

Liu said that the building working for the first two LMSs are expected to begin in July. The arrangement of weapons and equipment on an LMS can be adjusted to clients' requirements, said a product description provided by CSOC.

CSOC is not the only Chinese company that has shown optimism. China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) displayed a model of VT4 main battle tank, which was bought in bulk by the Thai military.

"As more and more countries begin to acknowledge the technical strength of Chinese-made weapon system, they will buy more," said Xu Hongyu, a senior manager with NORINCO.

Aside from the tank, NORINCO also showcased the Sky Dragon 50 surface-to-air missile system, multiple launch rocket system AR3 and an anti-ship missile called TL-7B.

Xu said NORINCO has always considered the Southeast Asian market to be one of its most important.

Dubbed as one of the top five defense shows in the world, this year's show has drawn some 1,500 companies from 60 countries and regions, including big names such as Airbus, BAE Systems, Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Thales, said the Malaysian Ministry of Defense, the organizer of the defense show.

It is estimated that more than 50,000 professional and public visitors will walk into the exhibition area of 43,000 square meters at the exhibition center during the three days.

Yang Yunli, deputy president of China Aerospace Long-March International Co., Ltd (ALIT), said that currently defense cooperation between China and Southeast Asia is still incommensurate with what the two sides have achieved in economic, political and economic ties, he said, but noting there is a lot of potential.

ALIT showcased its LY-80 air defense missile system, WS-3A precision guided multiple launch rocket system and the renowned CH-4A/4B UAV system.

"As a peace-loving nation, China is willing to export its sophisticated technologies and mature products to friendly counties to help build their modern defense system and safeguard regional and world peace," said Yang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

The conceptual design that Istanbul Shipyard has proposed for the Malaysian Multi-role Support Ship program.

Could you give me some information on this? Has the MRSS program been actively continuing or has the platform been selected?


----------



## UMNOPutra

Apparently PM Najib got their hands extended in indonesia...

I guess Indonesia is still a corrupt country or their police who seized of yacht did not know and understand the law.... 

Who can deny this statement that money can buy everything ....

*Indonesia court rules against luxury yacht seizure *

JAKARTA, Indonesia (AP) — The Indonesian police's seizure of a luxury yacht at the request of the FBI was unlawful, a Jakarta court said Tuesday, in a blow to the U.S. probe into an alleged multibillion-dollar theft of funds from a Malaysian state investment company.

At the South Jakarta District Court, Judge Ratmoho, who uses one name, ordered the return of the yacht to its owner.

Indonesian police seized the $250 million Equanimity off Bali on Feb. 28 in cooperation with the FBI but were prevented from handing it over to the U.S. after a legal challenge from the yacht's Cayman Islands-registered holding company.
The Equanimity is among assets the U.S. Department of Justice alleges were bought by Malaysian national Jho Low using money stolen from 1MBD, the Malaysian fund, and laundered through Singapore, Switzerland, Luxembourg and the U.S.
__________________

*Mahkamah Jakarta putuskan penahanan Equanimity tidak sah*



Kapal layar mewah Equanimity.
17 April 2018 8:45 PM

http://www.utusan.com.my/berita/lua...n-equanimity-tidak-sah-1.651416#ixzz5D0PZ1C00


----------



## NEKONEKO

*RMN’s MRSS programme*
*Richard D Fisher Jr, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 April 2018






A Chinese landing helicopter dock (LHD) with amphibious capabilities is one of the designs being considered for the Royal Malaysian Navy’s (RMN’s) multirole support ship (MRSS) programme, officials told _Jane’s_ at the 16-19 Defence Services Asia 2018 (DSA 2018) exhibition in Kuala Lumpur.
The design being considered appears to be a smaller version of the 23,000-tonne LHD design unveiled by the China Shipbuilding and Offshore International Company (CSOC) at the 2012 Defense and Security exhibition in Bangkok. RMN officials said that the Chinese design could carry up to eight helicopters and would be equipped with a well-deck for deploying amphibious vehicles.

http://www.janes.com/article/79354/dsa-2018-chinese-lhd-design-contends-for-rmn-s-mrss-programme

Indonesia:


pr1v4t33r said:


> PT PAL' Makassar class variant for MRSS project proposal



Turkey:


dBSPL said:


> The conceptual design that Istanbul Shipyard has proposed for the Malaysian Multi-role Support Ship program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*Norway's Kongsberg secures RM600m missile job from Malaysian navy *

joseph chin






 
KUALA LUMPUR: Norway's Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace AS has secured a 124mil euros (RM597.23mil) from the Malaysian navy to deliver naval strike missile (NSM) to the latter's six new littoral combat ships.

According to Kongsberg's website on Wednesday, Boustead Naval Shipyard Sdn Bhd is building the ships based on naval group’s Gowind Class design. 

Kongsberg president Eirik Lie said this contract is a follow-on to the agreement announced on April 9, 2015 for NSM shipboard equipment.

“The NSM will be deck mounted and integrated to the SETIS combat management system provided by naval group,” he said.

Lie said the contract provides the navy with an important surface-to-surface-missile capability and confirms NSM’s very strong position in the international market. 
He added NSM is currently chosen by Norway, Poland, Germany and Malaysia.

Kongsberg is an international, knowledge-based group that supplies high-technology systems and solutions to customers engaged in the oil and gas industry, the merchant marine, and the defence and aerospace industries.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business...-job-from-malaysian-navy/#2em1qJaUM1kH66Gd.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

RM 17.8 billion is equivalent with Rp 53.4 trillion or USD 3.96 billion ya ...

We are not NATO (No Action Talk Only) like our jiran ....
*--------
Malaysian government inks RM 17.8 billion worth of defence deals during DSA 2018*






The heavy investment by the country to raise its defence technology capabilities proves the caretaker government does not view the security of the people and external threats lightly.

Inspector-General of Police Tan Sri Mohamad Fuzi Harun said this was evident from the signing of agreements worth RM17.8 billion in conjunction with Defence Services Asia 2018 (DSA 2018) and National Security Asia (Natsec) 2018 exhibitions here today.

"The agreements signed at DSA 2018 and Natsec 2018 today proved the (caretaker) government takes seriously the needs of new technology in combating security threats such as cyber attacks and control in Eastern Sabah Security Command (ESSCom).

"It also shows the confidence of foreign countries to cooperate in developing security technology and the national defence of the country," he told reporters here today.

According to him, the move to improve defence technology is also a positive step taken by several security agencies under the caretaker Home Ministry and caretaker Defence Ministry.

The caretaker government through the caretaker Home Ministry and caretaker Defence Ministry signed eight contracts, three memorandums of understanding (MoU), 11 letters of acceptance and another agreement worth RM17.8 billion in total.

Earlier, caretaker Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein said most of the contracts were contributed by six offset programmes worth about RM14.4 billion.

"The offset programme is the best alternative to raise the defence capability of the country to obtain latest military technology from several leading defence economies including transfer of technology and know-how to our local industry to create efficient engineering and reduce dependence on foreign companies," said Hishammuddin.


----------



## UMNOPutra

The main rival of IFX ..*.
-------
Malaysia Manufactures 5th Generation Fighter Aircraft by 2030*






The size of the aircraft was *similar to the Russian's MiG-29 and also categorised as fifth generation *(photo : Wish Eiddkaew)

KUALA LUMPUR: *Malaysia is expected to have its very own combat aircraft by 2030,* said Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) Mechanical Engineering and Manufacturing Faculty senior lecturer Dr Mohd Roshdi Hassan.

He said he was now embarking on a study which involved various technical aspects, including the design and capability of the engine, for the aircraft.

"We already have the design of the aircraft body according to its functions. Basically, it is the *design of a two-engine multi-role combat aircraft or MRCA.*

"(In fact,) the design can be modified into a single-engine light combat aircraft (LCA). It is up to the government to determine which type of design to be developed into the real aircraft," he told Bernama when met at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) and National Security (NatSec) Asia 2018 exhibitions here.

Mohd Roshdi said the aircraft would take* at least 10 years to be built if it was given the go-ahead by the Defence Ministry* and there were interested parties from defence companies to work together in developing the design.

This was because the process would involve various developments of the aircraft and weapons prototypes before it could be fully operational or marketed to the regional and international markets, he said.

The academician explained that the size of the aircraft was *similar to the Russian's MiG-29 and also categorised as fifth generation, at par with other fighter aircraft produced by developed nations that were now entering the sixth generation.*






Asked on the aircraft specifications, Mohd Roshdi said among them were high-performance radars, electronic warfare system and stealth technology to make the jet invisible to enemy radar.

"The thing about this aircraft is that it will be covered by a special type of paint, namely the Hydrophobic Radar Absorption Material Coating which serves to strengthen the stealth technology. It can also be used in any kind of situation and climate.

"Compared to United States' technology, they use the Hydophilic Radar Absorption Material Coating. Although this material has the same effect in terms of stealth technology, the downside is when the aircraft is flying in rain or wet weather as this kind of paint absorbs water and is feared will disrupt the aircraft's systems," he said.

*Mohd Roshdi, who is also the founder of the Aerospace Malaysia Innovation Centre (AMIC), said the idea of building a Malaysian-made fighter aircraft started back in 2007 when he worked at the Rolls-Royce University Technology Centre,* University of Sheffield in the United Kingdom.

"Upon returning to Malaysia in 2008, I began gathering a group of experts to conduct research in every area such as weaponry, aerospace, radar and navigation system.

"We are only ready to discuss this with the Defence Ministry more seriously after 10 years," he said.

The four-day exhibition at the Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (MITEC) which started Monday brought together about 1,500 defence-related companies and 350 foreign delegates from 45 countries


----------



## nufix

I love how Malaysians here are getting nervous seeing Indonesia keeps advancing on and on. They mention Indonesia in every post although sound stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

The most modern Sukhoi technical center facility in the region ....*.*
TNI-AU (+ Vietnam Airforces) should send their aircraft here ...So, we can teach them how to repair their fighters properly ...
*
Sukhoi Technical Centre Inaugurated*
Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia (TUDM) Gong Kedak, Terengganu










http://www.malaysiandefence.com/sukh...e-inaugurated/


----------



## initial_d_mk2

UMNOPutra said:


> The most modern Sukhoi technical center facility in the region ....*.*
> TNI-AU (+ Vietnam Airforces) should send their aircraft here ...So, we can teach them how to repair their fighters properly ...
> *
> Sukhoi Technical Centre Inaugurated*
> Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia (TUDM) Gong Kedak, Terengganu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.malaysiandefence.com/sukh...e-inaugurated/


Saturday must be your special day for masturbating aint ya


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Malaysia Belajar Perkeretaapian ke Indonesia

Jakarta - PT KAI menerima kunjungan Keretaapi Tanah Melayu Berhad (KTMB) yang merupakan operator utama perkeretaapian di Malaysia. Kunjungan berlangsung selama empat hari ke beberapa fasilitas yang dimiliki oleh PT KAI.

"PT KAI sebagai operator perkeretaapian di Indonesia sudah melakukan transformasi dan terus berinovasi. Hal ini yang menjadi daya tarik bagi negara lain untuk melakukan benchmarking di PT KAI," ujar Direktur Utama PT KAI, Edi Sukmoro, dalam keterangan tertulis, Jumat (20/4/2018).

Kunjungan dilakukan ke daerah operasi (DAOP) 1 Jakarta, DAOP 2 Bandung, dan DAOP 6 Yogyakarta selama empat hari mulai dari Senin (16/4/2018) hingga Kamis (19/4/2018). Di Bandung, rombongan mengunjungi Balai Diklat Sinyal, Telekomunikasi, dan Listrik (Sintelis), Balai Pelatihan Operasi dan Pemasaran (BP Opsar), dan Pusat Pengendalian (Pusdal).

Sementara di Yogyakarta mereka ke Balai Yasa Yogyakarta (BY YK), Balai Pendidikan Teknik Traksi (BPTT) Darman Prasetyo, dan Balai Pelatihan Teknik Perkeretaapian (BPTP) Sofyan Hadi di Bekasi serta Balai Yasa Manggarai di Jakarta.

Di kesempatan itu pihak KAI menjelaskan berbagai macam pelatihan yang dilakukan di Pusdiklat Ir. H. Djuanda tentang manajerial. Di BP Sintelis, KTMB melihat lab dan simulator persinyalan. Di BP Opsar, KTMB melihat proses belajar-mengajar yang dilakukan PT KAI kepada siswa-siswa diklatnya. Selanjutnya, di Pusdal Stasiun Bandung, PT KAI menjelaskan mengenai sistem operasional perjalanan kereta api.

PT KAI juga memaparkan pendidikan dan pelatihan yang diberikan di BPTT Darman Prasetyo, serta menunjukkan secara langsung ruang belajar dan ruang praktik. Sementara di Balai Yasa Yogyakarta merkea mendapatkan inforasi tentang profil dan inovasi seperti pembuatan Rail Clinic, Rail Library, dan KA Inspeksi serta mengajak rombongan untuk melihat proses perawatan lokomotif.

Perwakilan dari KTMB yakni Wahid Othman selaku Head of Department ASEAN Railway Center of Excellence (HOD ARCOE) KTMB Malaysia mengucapkan terima kasih atas sambutan dan pengetahuan yang didapatkan. Ia berharap kedua instansi bisa saling berkolaborasi dalam meningkatkan perkeretaapian.

https://m.detik.com/finance/berita-.../malaysia-belajar-perkeretaapian-ke-indonesia
Hey, do you enjoy your wanking time umno lol


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow ... with this UAV .... our TUDM can easily fly to watch all military activities over Natuna islands without detected ...

*When It Rains*
Marhalim Abas April 21, 2018 Malaysia - RMAF

KUALA LUMPUR: When It Rains. Deftech is partnering with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) to offer the Anka MALE UAV for the Armed Forces. If the deal is approved six Anka UAV and a single ground station will be purchased, initially.





A full size mockup of the Anka with RMAF roundels were displayed at DSA 2018

Basically this will be third maritime patroller to be operated by RMAF – together with the CN-235 MPA and the new built MPAs – if and when funding is made available of course. The Anka has an endurance of 24 hours and will be armed.





A scale of model of the Anka at Deftech booth at DSA 2018

I was told that a decision is expected after the general elections. With Turkish Aerospace already offering work for Deftech’s sister company, CTRM Sdn Bhd, the greenlight is almost expected. It must be noted that the Anka’s airframe is fully composite, the kind stuff that CTRM makes and survives on.
If the Anka deal is signed, more cooperation between Deftech is expected with TAI including the TF-X – the Turkish fighter program and the ATAK A129 attack helicopters.





A full size mock-up of the Anka at TAI’s booth at DSA 2018
It must be noted General Atomics is also offering a PFI deal to Malaysia involving its unarmed Predator XP. With the Trump administration changing its rules regarding armed UAVs to non-Nato countries, General Atomics officials say Malaysia may well get the clearance to buy the armed version of the Predators including the B version in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra

*All are made in Malaysia ...*


----------



## initial_d_mk2

Woow ... with this UAV .... our TUDM can easily fly to watch all military activities over Natuna islands without detected ... [/QUOTE]
HAHAHAHA Good luck with that, Natuna are equip with state of the art Master T radar and VERA NG passive radar, with F-16 guarding the sky of natuna, small chances there are flight we don't know about


----------



## UMNOPutra

All are made in Malaysia .. Better performance and accuracy (tested) than to SS series ..........

*SME Ordnance P0923 Carbine Rifle*

License : Colt APC (Advanced Piston Carbine) 5.56mm Carbine Rifle & M203 Grenade Launchers











*SME Ordnance CM901-16A & CM902-16 7.62mm Rifle*

License : Colt CM901 & CM902 7.62mm Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*MPA and Upgrades*
Marhalim AbasApril 21, 2018Malaysia - RMAF



KUALA LUMPUR: No contracts for the upgrades of the Nuri, Hawks and Hercules were signed at the recently concluded DSA 2018 although it was promised ahead of the show. However Indonesian Aerospace the manufacturer of RMAF CN-235s was awarded a three year MRO contract by the government.

What’s interesting is that the MRO contract provided for the conversion of three out of the six CN-235 transporters in service into MPAs. The seventh CN-235 is configured for VIP transport. The eight aircraft was written off after it ditched near Kuala Selangor in Dec. 2016.






Thales AMASCOS workstation on board the Indonesian Navy CN235 MPA displayed at LIMA 2015.

However the conversion program will depend on the availibility of funds and the government has yet to indicate when money will be allocated. Indonesian Aerospace says that it will fit the Thales AMASCOS system on the CN-235s. No word however whether this will be brand new ones or the ones fitted on the King Airs.






CN235 MPA of TNI-AL displayed at LIMA 2015.

Indonesian Aerospace has marketed new built CN-235 MPAs to Malaysia for some time now. The conversion program might well be the second prize

— Malaysian Defence


Tiada akar rotan pun jadi, Malays bole tak de wang pakcik


----------



## nufix

madokafc said:


> *MPA and Upgrades*
> Marhalim AbasApril 21, 2018Malaysia - RMAF
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: No contracts for the upgrades of the Nuri, Hawks and Hercules were signed at the recently concluded DSA 2018 although it was promised ahead of the show. However Indonesian Aerospace the manufacturer of RMAF CN-235s was awarded a three year MRO contract by the government.
> 
> What’s interesting is that the MRO contract provided for the conversion of three out of the six CN-235 transporters in service into MPAs. The seventh CN-235 is configured for VIP transport. The eight aircraft was written off after it ditched near Kuala Selangor in Dec. 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thales AMASCOS workstation on board the Indonesian Navy CN235 MPA displayed at LIMA 2015.
> 
> However the conversion program will depend on the availibility of funds and the government has yet to indicate when money will be allocated. Indonesian Aerospace says that it will fit the Thales AMASCOS system on the CN-235s. No word however whether this will be brand new ones or the ones fitted on the King Airs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CN235 MPA of TNI-AL displayed at LIMA 2015.
> 
> Indonesian Aerospace has marketed new built CN-235 MPAs to Malaysia for some time now. The conversion program might well be the second prize
> 
> — Malaysian Defence
> 
> 
> Tiada akar rotan pun jadi, Malays bole tak de wang pakcik



You know that Malaysian military is facing budget cuts right? It's all over the news. Probably the billion dollar contract is a just a media op while in reality, it is going to be another mega corruption scandal which of course will go unresolved, much like 1MDB.


----------



## barjo

nufix said:


> You know that Malaysian military is facing budget cuts right? It's all over the news. Probably the billion dollar contract is a just a media op while in reality, it is going to be another mega corruption scandal which of course will go unresolved, much like 1MDB.


in term of transparency this village still a thousand decades behind everyone, many would kiss everyone authority *** for summ of cake bite, a country still controling by single party and media sensor, you never get a better example then this village, be ready for another impact on corruption scandal LOL


----------



## UMNOPutra

Hahahaha ... You make one of the biggest joke in this forum when talked about transparency, democracy etc ....and it will make me laughing because it came from members from the failed state .....

I am afraid that you are drinkers of water from Citarum river .. one of most polluted and dirtiest river in the world .... so, no wonder that there is "a permanent brain damage" that can make your mind "uncontrollable" and your bodies are full of "parasites" ....

Refer to old proverb ----> " Dalam Badan yang sehat terdapat Akal atau Pikiran yang sehat juga" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... You make one of the biggest joke in this forum when talked about transparency, democracy etc ....and it will make me laughing because it came from members from the failed state .....
> 
> I am afraid that you are drinkers of water from Citarum river .. one of most polluted and dirtiest river in the world .... so, no wonder that there is "a permanent brain damage" that can make your mind "uncontrollable" and your bodies are full of "parasites" ....
> 
> Refer to old proverb ----> " Dalam Badan yang sehat terdapat Akal atau Pikiran yang sehat juga" ...


failed from masturbated brit's collony #ups, come on you are not malay right, you wont get a penny for make this bombastis thread. You just mocking two side, enjoy the parade bro LoL wkkkkk......

my be you can fix your head betwen citarum or ciliwung by the way... a lot of penicilin will do

ni anak ngomongin polusi, psikis ni masalah ada di negeri dia polusi air ma sungai, kita tahu negara mana yg polusi airnya sampai gila gilaan gara2 industrialisasi kelewat batas, dah lama2 buka kedok dia


----------



## nufix

He is just a china lover glodok bankrupt electronic seller. Everyone in here knows that already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*BNS NGPV Batch 2*


----------



## barjo

nufix said:


> He is just a china lover glodok bankrupt electronic seller. Everyone in here knows that already.


just not over do with this shit guys, make him more arouse and jerking everywere, let him die lonely slowyly and pittyfull


----------



## Lego Jangkar

UMNOPutra said:


> Hahahaha ... You make one of the biggest joke in this forum when talked about transparency, democracy etc ....and it will make me laughing because it came from members from the failed state .....
> 
> I am afraid that you are drinkers of water from Citarum river .. one of most polluted and dirtiest river in the world .... so, no wonder that there is "a permanent brain damage" that can make your mind "uncontrollable" and your bodies are full of "parasites" ....
> 
> Refer to old proverb ----> " Dalam Badan yang sehat terdapat Akal atau Pikiran yang sehat juga" ...



helllowww koh @UMNOPutra masih di forum malaysia cari.com.my ?

akun nya msh yg dulu @JF_Pratama aka @pembisikmaut aka @thanawat

malaysians used to say "sihat" not sehat and "fikiran" not pikiran


----------



## initial_d_mk2

madokafc_taek said:


> helllowww koh @UMNOPutra masih di forum malaysia cari.com.my ?
> 
> akun nya msh yg dulu @JF_Pratama aka @pembisikmaut aka @thanawat
> 
> malaysians used to say "sihat" not sehat and "fikiran" not pikiran


Lol, hey mado why not you post his picture here and his address as well, perhaps i could meet him and treat him a cup of coffee wink wink


----------



## Lego Jangkar

initial_d_mk2 said:


> Lol, hey mado why not you post his picture here and his address as well, perhaps i could meet him and treat him a cup of coffee wink wink



well ....you can find him at here > https://mforum1.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=154

just search username @pembisikmaut or @thanawat



jek_sperrow said:


> I think you should not doxx people
> and also there is possibility that you are doxxing wrong person
> btw mod can delete my comment (this) because OOT.
> and also to umnoboy you know that you can post malaysia related stuff here without mentioning Indonesia, this thread is created special for you



he was here for troll only just like he did in malaysian forum , he troll malaysia -ketuanan melayu-umno-angkatan tentera malaysia [ATM]


----------



## UMNOPutra

*OVERSEAS PROJECTS (By Malaysian Developers)*
Conservatory Melbourne
Developer: UEM Sunrise Berhad






















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*DSA 2018 : Modernizing the Malaysian Army*






At DSA 2018, the Malaysian Armed Forces explained Army Recognition how they are transforming into a balanced, conventional war-fighting force, and is now implementing new technologies, such as a new network-centric command center showcased at DSA 2018. The Malaysian Army’s (Tentera Darat Malaysia, TD) transformation into a conventional-warfare force is almost complete in structural terms, and is set to receive new 105LG1 artillery systems from Nexter (France).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

RMN personal celebrating Navy Day in Wuhang, China. LMS cake for 84th RMN anniversary..
Share with thanks to LKJ86.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Cooperation with China's Geely to revive national car brand: Malaysian PM*

2018-04-28 10:44 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak speaks at an event at a DRB-Hicom complex in Pekan in the eastern state of Pahang, Malaysia, on April 27, 2018, one day ahead of the Nomination Day of the general election. (Xinhua/Zhu Wei)

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak on Friday highlighted the capacity of China's Zhejiang Geely Holding Group, saying Geely will help the Malaysian national car brand Proton retain its competitiveness locally and internationally.

Najib made the remarks at a DRB-Hicom complex in Pekan in eastern state of Pahang. The Malaysian conglomerate sold a 49.9-percent stake in Proton to Geely last June.

"Geely is highly advanced and has huge research and development funds up to billions (of U.S. dollars) a year, apart from having large markets for its vehicles," Najib told hundreds of DRB-Hicom employees, adding Geely also owns the Swedish car brand Volvo and a 10 percent stake in German carmaker Mercedes Benz.

"Just imagine the benefits when we become a strategic partner to a company that is strong and solid like that. It's not only a company based in China, but also a multi-national company," he added.

Najib also defended DRB-Hicom's move to sell part of Proton, saying it was a business decision based on Geely's merit and the decision was made by DRB-Hicom and Proton, instead of the government.

During the event, Najib announced a series of generous handouts, including an incentive bonus of 500 ringgit (127.7 U.S. dollars) for each of DRB-Hicom's 60,000 employees.

Proton, which was founded in 1983 by former Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad, has been under-performing in recent years and relied heavily on government loans to continue its operation.

After Geely bought into Proton, the new management pledged to cut costs and redundancy in order to re-claim Proton's position as Malaysia's best-selling car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

End of life for these stupid badminton player..
..
*Badminton - Malaysian Players Banned for 15, 20 Years over Betting, Fixing Offences*
02 May 2018 11:00AM





Tan Chun Seang (right) and Zulfadli Zulkiffli, have been suspended from competing in badminton for 15 and 20 years respectively for breaching the Badminton World Federation Code of Conduct in Relation to Betting, Wagering and Irregular Match Results


----------



## Suika

Developing defense relations between Malaysia and Japan.
---start---
KOTA KINABALU: The strong ties between personnel of the Malaysian navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) was apparentduring a dinner reception on board the Akizuki warship here, yesterday.

Despite the language barrier, the Malaysian and Japanese navy personnel mingled and exchanged knowledge and experiences.

Also present were Deputy Chief Minister Tan Sri Joseph Pairin Kitingan, who was the guest of honour, and Sabah Legislative Assembly deputy speaker Datuk Johnson Tee.

At the reception, guests were served with a variety of Japanese cuisine and entertained with a martial arts performance.

The Japanese naval vessel - Akizuki - and submarine Mischisio made its first international port of call at the Sepanggar navy base, yesterday morning.

Earlier in a welcome speech, Consul of the Japan's Consular Office here Hiroko Matsuo said choosing Sabah's state capital as the first foreign port indicated how important the Kota Kinabalu naval nase was for Japan.

"I firmly believe in its significant role in the protection and the security of our nations as well as the maintained stability in this region.

"The vessel Akizuki will conduct a passage exercise with Malaysian vessel KD Kedah and I believe this Malaysia-Japan joint exercise will open the page for closer ties between our two defence organisations and nations amid the increasingly critical security environment in this region," she said.

Meanwhile, Eastern Fleet deputy commander First Admiral Khalid Jaafar noted that Malaysia and Japan have long had a good relationship in terms of politics, economics, and defence.

"Every year, we are honoured to receive ships from JMSDF especially in Kota Kinabalu. It is our hope that this visit will strengthen the long established relationship.
---end---
https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...trengthen-ties-dinner-onboard-akizuki-warship

JS Mischisio (or Michishio in Japanese roman letters )








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1781326555262388





KD Kedah and JS Akizuki








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1782453035149740





Worth noting that JS Michishio and JS Fuyuzuki made a similar visit to Malaysia around the same time last year.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/release/201703/20170314-02.pdf


----------



## UMNOPutra

Tahniah to Najib and UMNO ( + its coalition Barisan Nasional) who will be a big winner in the next GE on 9 May 2018 ...

The majority of Malays, Chinese and Indians Love and vote Najib Razak and BN ...




Malaysia is Malay ... Malay is Malaysia ...
UMNO is Malay and Malay is UMNO ...

http://factsanddetails.com/southeast-asia/Malaysia/sub5_4a/entry-3631.html


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> Tahniah to Najib and UMNO ( + its coalition Barisan Nasional) who will be a big winner in the next GE on 9 May 2018 ...
> 
> The majority of Malays, Chinese and Indians Love and vote Najib Razak and BN ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia is Malay ... Malay is Malaysia ...
> UMNO is Malay and Malay is UMNO ...
> 
> http://factsanddetails.com/southeast-asia/Malaysia/sub5_4a/entry-3631.html


With PAS help. Of course. But disagree Chinese like Najib.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Program Mandat bersama Pengerusi Barisan Nasional Najib Razak*




Berikut adalah rakaman penuh Program Mandat Bersama Pengerusi Barisan Nasional dan juga Perdana Menteri Najib Razak seperti yang disiarkan secara langsung di stesen televisyen tempatan pada 7 Mei 9 malam. – Admin






We must sow the seeds of goodwill and understanding in every corner of this land, so that we continue to harvest the fruits of progress and prosperity for all Malaysians.


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> *Program Mandat bersama Pengerusi Barisan Nasional Najib Razak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berikut adalah rakaman penuh Program Mandat Bersama Pengerusi Barisan Nasional dan juga Perdana Menteri Najib Razak seperti yang disiarkan secara langsung di stesen televisyen tempatan pada 7 Mei 9 malam. – Admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must sow the seeds of goodwill and understanding in every corner of this land, so that we continue to harvest the fruits of progress and prosperity for all Malaysians.


Anyway congrats.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Congratulations to Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad, Deputy Prime Minister-Elect Dr. Wan Azizah Ismail, and Pakatan Harapan on your victory*

*



*





*After six decades in power, BN falls to ‘Malaysian tsunami’–Malaysiakini*
3.35am: (EDITORIAL)

May 9, 2018. This is the day Malaysians experienced the power of the ballot.

Anger towards the current administration had brought them out in large numbers to cast their votes in the historic 14th general election.

Few Malaysians would have thought they would live to see this day – the defeat of the formidable UMNO-led BN/Alliance which had held unbroken power for 61 years.

This is the first time the country has witnessed a change of government since independence from the British in 1957.

Malaysia is probably the only country in the world, apart from a handful of communist states, to have not undergone a regime change.

Pakatan Harapan’s victory is even more remarkable because of the gerrymandering, the numerous attempts by the Election Commission to frustrate the opposition campaign, and the holding of the election in the middle of the week, which most likely resulted in a lower voter turnout.

The rout of BN was made possible by a Malaysian tsunami – a tide which comprised not just the major ethnic groups in the peninsula – Malays, Chinese and Indians – but also those in Sabah and Sarawak.

At the end of the day, the redelineation, which BN pushed through weeks before the election, backfired.

Voters, frustrated with various issues, made a beeline at polling stations nationwide to reverse the efforts by BN and its functionaries to steal this election.

More importantly, this election witnessed a swing among the Malays in favour of the opposition despite the scare-mongering and race-baiting.






With this, Malaysia has taken the first step of becoming a normal country.

A normal country in which two or more coalitions would vie for power. A normal country where power now resided with the people, and not politicians. A normal country in which race and religion would not be an unalloyed obsession.

Now the hard work begins. No one should be under the illusion that a new government would be able to reverse the rot that had taken root for decades.

For a country that is so divided, it would take time to heal the wounds, and for Malaysians to rebuild the trust for one another and for the many institutions that have failed them.

Credit must also be given to those in BN such as UMNO Youth Chief Khairy Jamaluddin, UMNO Treasurer-General Salleh Said Keruak and BN Strategic Communications Department Director Abdul Rahman Dahlan who were gracious in accepting defeat, emphasising that the voice of the people was paramount.

Similarly, supporters of Harapan must also be gracious in victory.

May 9, 2018, is also a reminder to all politicians not to take the people for granted. It is a reminder that it is the rakyat who are their masters, and the politicians have been elected to serve, and not lord over them. It would be wise for the incoming government to remember this.

Congratulations, Malaysia. At last, power to the people!


----------



## rambro

Wow PH defied all odds , first time in history BN lost it all.

Never would i thought this day would come.

New government sworn in

Ribuan tahniah, much thanks to Dr. Mahathir.


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> *Congratulations to Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad, Deputy Prime Minister-Elect Dr. Wan Azizah Ismail, and Pakatan Harapan on your victory*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After six decades in power, BN falls to ‘Malaysian tsunami’–Malaysiakini*
> 3.35am: (EDITORIAL)
> 
> May 9, 2018. This is the day Malaysians experienced the power of the ballot.
> 
> Anger towards the current administration had brought them out in large numbers to cast their votes in the historic 14th general election.
> 
> Few Malaysians would have thought they would live to see this day – the defeat of the formidable UMNO-led BN/Alliance which had held unbroken power for 61 years.
> 
> This is the first time the country has witnessed a change of government since independence from the British in 1957.
> 
> Malaysia is probably the only country in the world, apart from a handful of communist states, to have not undergone a regime change.
> 
> Pakatan Harapan’s victory is even more remarkable because of the gerrymandering, the numerous attempts by the Election Commission to frustrate the opposition campaign, and the holding of the election in the middle of the week, which most likely resulted in a lower voter turnout.
> 
> The rout of BN was made possible by a Malaysian tsunami – a tide which comprised not just the major ethnic groups in the peninsula – Malays, Chinese and Indians – but also those in Sabah and Sarawak.
> 
> At the end of the day, the redelineation, which BN pushed through weeks before the election, backfired.
> 
> Voters, frustrated with various issues, made a beeline at polling stations nationwide to reverse the efforts by BN and its functionaries to steal this election.
> 
> More importantly, this election witnessed a swing among the Malays in favour of the opposition despite the scare-mongering and race-baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this, Malaysia has taken the first step of becoming a normal country.
> 
> A normal country in which two or more coalitions would vie for power. A normal country where power now resided with the people, and not politicians. A normal country in which race and religion would not be an unalloyed obsession.
> 
> Now the hard work begins. No one should be under the illusion that a new government would be able to reverse the rot that had taken root for decades.
> 
> For a country that is so divided, it would take time to heal the wounds, and for Malaysians to rebuild the trust for one another and for the many institutions that have failed them.
> 
> Credit must also be given to those in BN such as UMNO Youth Chief Khairy Jamaluddin, UMNO Treasurer-General Salleh Said Keruak and BN Strategic Communications Department Director Abdul Rahman Dahlan who were gracious in accepting defeat, emphasising that the voice of the people was paramount.
> 
> Similarly, supporters of Harapan must also be gracious in victory.
> 
> May 9, 2018, is also a reminder to all politicians not to take the people for granted. It is a reminder that it is the rakyat who are their masters, and the politicians have been elected to serve, and not lord over them. It would be wise for the incoming government to remember this.
> 
> Congratulations, Malaysia. At last, power to the people!


I did not expect Najib to surrender easily.


----------



## UMNOPutra

powastick said:


> I did not expect Najib to surrender easily.



Yup ... It is very difficult to make a fundamental change after more than 60 years of "Status Quo" in Malaysia ...

Najib and BN (suppoted by masive of funds and network) has still a chance to continue to lead Malaysia if and if YDPA, ATM and PDRM still continue to "stand still" behind him .. For YDPA, ATM and PDRM (especially their elites) .. Tun Mahathir is a "biggest threats" .... So, the scenario to "coup d'etat" (like Thai army did to PM Thaksin) will also happen in Putrajaya soon ... 
---------
*Security forces shoot dead 4 men in Lahad Datu*

LAHAD DATU, May 8 (Bernama) -- Security forces based here shot dead four men believed to be members of a kidnap-for-ransom gang off Sahabat near here, about 13.6 nautical miles from Pulau Malamanuk, Philippines, early today.

Sabah Police Commissioner Datuk Ramli Din said an integrated team comprising the eastern Sabah Security Command (ESSCom), 69 Commando unit and Marine Police was patrolling the waters when they intercepted around 2 am, a boat with a number of people on board which was suspiciously speeding towards a fishing boat.

"The security team acted promptly and was approaching the boat when all of a sudden shots rang out. The security team fired back in defence," he told a press conference here today, adding, the bodies of two suspects were found on the boat while another two, floating in the water.

He said the suspects were believed to be in their 20s to 40s and did not have any identification document.

A Remington Rand pistol and a grenade launcher were also seized from the boat, he said.

Ramli said 69 Commando and Marine Police personnel dived into the water in an attempt to retrieve firearm believed to have fallen into the sea from the suspects' grasp during the shootout but had not recovered the weapons.

Meanwhile, he disclosed that the security forces early this year succeeded in foiling 33 attempts of cross border crime in the ESSZone.

http://www.bernama.com/en/general/news.php?id=1462483


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> Yup ... It is very difficult to make a fundamental change after more than 60 years of "Status Quo" in Malaysia ...
> 
> Najib and BN (suppoted by masive of funds and network) has still a chance to continue to lead Malaysia if and if YDPA, ATM and PDRM still continue to "stand still" behind him .. For YDPA, ATM and PDRM (especially their elites) .. Tun Mahathir is a "biggest threats" .... So, the scenario to "coup d'etat" (like Thai army did to PM Thaksin) will also happen in Putrajaya soon ...


ATM alone can already do it. Cheaper and less headache.


----------



## lcloo

It was like a Revolution except there was no blood spilled, no guns were fired. People power prevails with their votes kicking out the corrupted, power hungry, racist and stupid politicians from BN, especially those from UMNO.

New Malaysia emerged from May 9th. Negaraku has regained its shine, We shall be proud people again!


----------



## rambro

UMNOPutra said:


> Yup ... It is very difficult to make a fundamental change after more than 60 years of "Status Quo" in Malaysia ...
> 
> Najib and BN (suppoted by masive of funds and network) has still a chance to continue to lead Malaysia if and if YDPA, ATM and PDRM still continue to "stand still" behind him .. For YDPA, ATM and PDRM (especially their elites) .. Tun Mahathir is a "biggest threats" .... So, the scenario to "coup d'etat" (like Thai army did to PM Thaksin) will also happen in Putrajaya soon ...
> ---------



Totally unthinkable, new government is democratically elected.
Jangan terikut-ikut cara rejim barat.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Former directors say 1MDB can't pay its debts, RM9.8bil of 'investments' are scams *

PUTRAJAYA: 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB) is insolvent and unable to repay its debts, two of the company's directors have told the Finance Ministry.

The revelation was made at a meeting between the Finance Ministry and 1MDB directors Datuk Norazman Ayob and Datuk Kamal Mohd Ali.

"The directors of 1MDB confirmed that 1MDB was insolvent and unable to repay its debts," Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng told reporters on Wednesday (May 23) after the meeting.

"The former CFO (chief finance officer) Azmi Tahir had also written to the ministry in March to state that 1MDB will not be able to service its interest due in April and May 2018."

Kamal also called the US$940mil (RM3.743bil) worth of investment "units" held with Singapore's BSI Bank and US$1.56bil (RM6.21bil) worth of overseas investment "funds" belonging to 1MDB Global Investments Limited as "scams".

"These investments are worth purportedly some RM9.8bil, which if redeemed, would be more than sufficient to meet 1MDB's financial obligations for the next few years," said Lim.

"The board of directors claimed they have repeatedly disputed the value and the existence of these investments during monthly board meetings. This is because the 1MDB management had repeatedly failed to supply the board with evidence of the existence of these investments over the past two years.

"Datuk Kamal called these investments a scam. That's the director himself saying it," said Lim.

Besides the two directors, Lim had a separate meeting with 1MDB chief executive officer and president Arul Kanda Kandasamy as well as former 1MDB CFO Azmi and former 1MDB general counsel Ivan Chen.

Lim lambasted Arul Kanda as "utterly dishonest and untrustworthy".

"Arul Kanda claimed that all financial matters were handled strictly by the company CFO and he is uncertain what the value of these investments are – or whether they exist in the first place.

"It is completely unbelievable that a highly-paid and experienced investment banker can be so irresponsibly clueless as to not know whether RM9.8bil worth of investments are even real," said Lim.

The Finance Minister said he had instructed the ministry's legal advisers to review Arul Kanda's position as president of 1MDB.

The ministry will also appoint accounting firm PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) to conduct a special position audit and review of 1MDB.

"We want Malaysians to know the true financial state of affairs in 1MDB. We will then be able to determine the cost to the taxpayers," said Lim.

"The PwC report will be submitted to to the 1MDB Special Committee once it's completed."

Also present with Lim at the meetings were deputy treasury secretary-generals Datuk Siti Zauyah Md Desa, Datuk Ahmad Badri Mohd Zahir and Datuk Asri Hamidon.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/ ... WPWmLjOUzuKGqBI8.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Meme worthy, arul ceo of 1mdb getting grilled. His winning smile is not going to save him this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia to build island in waters near Singapore*






KUALA LUMPUR: Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said Wednesday (May 30) he wants to develop an island on a cluster of rocks previously disputed with Singapore, a move that could anger its neighbour.

The strategically located area has long been a flashpoint between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, and they previously took a territorial dispute to the United Nations top court.

The International Court of Justice in 2008 awarded two rock clusters, called Middle Rocks, to Malaysia while a nearby island was deemed to be Singaporean territory.

Malaysia launched a challenge to that ruling last year but Singapore's foreign ministry said Wednesday it had been withdrawn by Kuala Lumpur.






The 100km strait is one of the world's busiest commercial shipping routes, with vessels using it to access the city-state's port.

"It is our intention to enlarge Middle Rocks into a small island for us," the 92-year-old – who started his second stint as premier this month after a surprise election win – told a press conference.

He gave no more details about what the proposed island would look like or how long it would take to build.

Dr Mahathir added that Malaysia had already built a structure on Middle Rocks. Reports said Malaysia inaugurated a maritime base there last year.

James Chin, a Malaysia expert from the University of Tasmania, told AFP that Singapore would see the move as "hostile".

"Among the Singapore elite, they will see it as part of Dr Mahathir's anti-Singapore stance," he said.






It came after Dr Mahathir announced this week that he was scrapping a planned high-speed railway between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, as he seeks to improve the nation's finances.

Both developments are likely to alarm the Singapore government, already wary of Dr Mahathir's return as ties between the neighbours were famously stormy during his first stint as premier from 1981-2003.

Still, Kuala Lumpur's decision to drop its case at the ICJ could assuage fears.

Malaysia had lodged its challenge in February 2017, calling for the court to overturn its earlier ruling granting its neighbour sovereignty over the disputed island. – AFP


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018...O22rd4Hzfbsp.99


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia to build island in waters near Singapore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said Wednesday (May 30) he wants to develop an island on a cluster of rocks previously disputed with Singapore, a move that could anger its neighbour.
> 
> The strategically located area has long been a flashpoint between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, and they previously took a territorial dispute to the United Nations top court.
> 
> The International Court of Justice in 2008 awarded two rock clusters, called Middle Rocks, to Malaysia while a nearby island was deemed to be Singaporean territory.
> 
> Malaysia launched a challenge to that ruling last year but Singapore's foreign ministry said Wednesday it had been withdrawn by Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 100km strait is one of the world's busiest commercial shipping routes, with vessels using it to access the city-state's port.
> 
> "It is our intention to enlarge Middle Rocks into a small island for us," the 92-year-old – who started his second stint as premier this month after a surprise election win – told a press conference.
> 
> He gave no more details about what the proposed island would look like or how long it would take to build.
> 
> Dr Mahathir added that Malaysia had already built a structure on Middle Rocks. Reports said Malaysia inaugurated a maritime base there last year.
> 
> James Chin, a Malaysia expert from the University of Tasmania, told AFP that Singapore would see the move as "hostile".
> 
> "Among the Singapore elite, they will see it as part of Dr Mahathir's anti-Singapore stance," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came after Dr Mahathir announced this week that he was scrapping a planned high-speed railway between Kuala Lumpur and Singapore, as he seeks to improve the nation's finances.
> 
> Both developments are likely to alarm the Singapore government, already wary of Dr Mahathir's return as ties between the neighbours were famously stormy during his first stint as premier from 1981-2003.
> 
> Still, Kuala Lumpur's decision to drop its case at the ICJ could assuage fears.
> 
> Malaysia had lodged its challenge in February 2017, calling for the court to overturn its earlier ruling granting its neighbour sovereignty over the disputed island. – AFP
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2018...O22rd4Hzfbsp.99


No money to build HSR, but got money build useless island. Great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Durian prices dropped to RM 1 per fruit, that is less than USD0.25 per fruit. Bumper harvest this year produced so much fruits that farmers find it hard to sell all of them.

*Durian prices drop to lowest at RM1 per fruit *

Eat & Drink
Saturday, 21 Jul 2018


arnold loh






A photo of durians sold at RM1 each in Sungai Kob, Kulim, making its rounds on Facebook.



SUPPLY appears to have exceeded demand for durian. As the harvesting season goes past its peak, sellers are marking down prices till it’s just RM1 per unit to encourage buyers to snap them up before the fruits go bad.

A photo of the price slash was making rounds on Facebook yesterday, showing a durian stall in Sungai Kob near Kulim, Kedah. Larger and fresher durians were going at between RM3 and RM8.


In Chai Leng Park, Butterworth, a durian seller was spotted selling Musang King at RM28 per kg.

“The wholesalers are sending us durians twice a day. We are now desperate to sell as fast as we can because we are committed to take their stock daily,” he said.




This has been the longest durian season in recent memory in northern Malaysia.

Makeshift durian stalls mushroomed in late February and the season was supposed to be over in May. But another round of durians began falling in late June, removing any perceptible break in the season.

In March, sellers slashed the price of Musang King from RM125 per kg last year to RM50 and RM65 per kg. Black Thorn Grade A was being sold at RM75 per kg, compared with RM100 last year. Some ‘vintage’ varieties only saw a minor drop in prices.

The Hor-Lor went for RM30 to RM45 per kg compared with RM40 to RM55 per kg last year, while the D158, nicknamed Ganja, was going at RM28 per kg compared with RM35.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/metro/ea...o-lowest-at-rm1-per-unit/#Ubh0R9ZedmR0rKwg.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

* PM remains focused on his goal and shrugs off anti-China label *

Nation
Thursday, 23 Aug 2018



beh yuen hui








Hello Malaysians: Dr Mahathir waving to the crowd who turned up for prayers during Hari Raya Aidiladha at the National Mosque in Kuala Lumpur. — Bernama

TUN Dr Mahathir Mohamad has undone his predecessor’s debt diplomacy during his five-day visit to China by axing mega projects awarded to Chinese firms.

The Prime Minister was focusing on one goal – to get the country out of huge debts – as he kept up with the hectic programmes in two Chinese cities some 1,300km apart.


After meeting top Chinese leaders, namely President Xi Jinping, Premier Li Keqiang and National People’s Congress chairman Li Zhanshu on Monday, he finally offered his answer to the million-dollar question by announcing that the East Coast Rail Link, Multi-Product Pipelines and Trans-Sabah Gas Pipeline would be scrapped.

The deals were signed during Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak’s term.

Dr Mahathir had been vocal against Najib’s friendly policies towards China, accusing him of “selling off” Malaysia’s sovereignty.

But the 93-year-old sought to clear his “anti-China” label as he visited Alibaba Group headquarters and automotive manufacturer Zhejiang Geely Holding Group in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, and later met Chinese entrepreneurs in Beijing.

“I explained and proved to them I am still as China-friendly as before and Malaysia is still business-friendly to all,” Dr Mahathir, who appeared fresh and energetic when meeting the Malaysian media on Tuesday, said.

This was Dr Mahathir’s eighth official visit to China as the premier, but his first since returning to power in May.

He led a big delegation of six ministers – Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah (Foreign Affairs), Teresa Kok (Primary Industries), Ignatius Darell Leiking (International Trade and Industry), Datuk Salahuddin Ayub (Agriculture and Agro-Based Industry), Mohd Redzuan Md Yusof (Entrepreneurial Development) and Datuk Liew Vui Keong (Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department).

At Geely, he witnessed the signing of a memorandum of understand (MoU) between the company and Proton Holdings in setting up a production plant to assemble and market Proton cars – a step forward to fulfil his long dream of seeing the national car being sold in China.

Set up in 1983, Proton is Dr Mahathir’s brainchild. In May last year, Najib’s administration sold 49.9% stake in Proton to Geely, a move which was heavily criticised by Dr Mahathir.

During this trip, the Prime Minister was charmed by the advance technology and innovative ideas from the Chinese and realised how far Malaysia is left behind by the world’s second biggest economy.

From Hangzhou, he rode the High Speed Rail to Shanghai, before flying to the Chinese capital of Beijing.

Although impressed, he believed the country is too small for the technology.

“The train travels at a speed of 300kph. It is for long distance, the KL-Singapore line is only 350km,” he said.

Dr Mahathir also visited drone-maker Da Jiang Innovations and National Agricultural Science and Technology Innovation Park of the Chinese Academy of Agriculture Sciences, where he was briefed on modern agriculture techniques and home farming by using artificial sunlight.

He also witnessed the signing of six MoUs in the fields of agriculture, technology, commodity and finance between the two countries.

Astonished by China’s ability to produce their own goods, Dr Mahathir urged Malaysians to take a leaf out of the Chinese book instead of relying on imported goods.

He also appealed for the return of overseas citizens to contribute to the country.

He left for home on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

UMNOPutra said:


>


heard that you got problems sending those birds to the sky??????


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Hari Merdeka 31 Ogos 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Military Parade 31 August 2018 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*The Real Problem With The Sukhois: The Russians*


By MT Webmaster On Sep 7, 2018

(FMT) – The fighter jet problems as revealed by Defence Minister Mohamad Sabu last month have nothing to do with weaknesses in maintenance, says a high ranking official with knowledge of the air force.

Speaking to FMT on condition of anonymity, he said the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) was under pressure due to the limited budget to maintain its fleet comprising different types of aircraft.

Mohamad, or Mat Sabu, had last month said that only four of the country’s 18 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-30MKM could fly, while the others were under repair.

But at the centre of the problem, said the official, is the manufacturing country itself.

“The problem with the Russian planes is the Russian way of doing business,” he said.

The Sukhois, the most advanced fighter jets in the RMAF’s inventory, was purchased in a deal worth US$900 million in 2003, in the final year of Dr Mahathir Mohamad first stint in office.

The deal was inked in 2003. Six Sukhois were delivered in 2007 and the rest in 2009.

As part of the deal, Russia bought palm oil from Malaysia, and trained a Malaysian astronaut, who in 2007 became the first Malaysian to travel to space.

The official said initially, RMAF received good support from the Russians, but soon it found out about the “complications” of Russian bureaucracy.

Among the problems is that customers must go through a state-owned company, which would then deal with the original manufacturer or design bureau.

“That makes things difficult,” he said.

He said the Russian way of doing business wasn’t as “open or transparent” compared to other Western nations.

“They are supposed to support us for a certain time after we procured the jets, they don’t disclose everything. In the midst of procurement, we weren’t informed on the need to carry out certain types of maintenance after 10 years, which only they can do.”

On the other hand, US-made jets are easy to manage as their maintenance and procurement systems were straightforward and systematic, he added.

He said the Americans have the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) programme to facilitate the sales of arms, defence equipment, defence services, and military training to foreign governments.

“Ultimately, this means anything purchased from America and the subsequent servicing was very reliable,” he said.

The source said although the government had over the years delivered its allocation for RMAF, it was not enough taking into account its diverse and ageing fleet.

Meanwhile, an industry source, echoing similar concerns, said the servicing of Russian planes was more expensive as it had to go through third parties.

He said the more transparent manner in dealing with countries like the US and the UK was not something that local officials would welcome.

“The problem with defence procurement in this country is that Malaysian officials don’t like to buy from the US or UK because with them everything is above board.

“National security is often used as an excuse for corruption,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Shepard Says Malaysia Bought Javelins*

Marhalim Abas
September 12, 2018
Malaysian Army

SHAH ALAM: Shepard says Malaysia Bought Javelins. Shepard Media – a UK based aerospace, defence and security industry publication – is claiming that Malaysia has purchased the Raytheon FGM-148 Javelin anti tank guided missile. In its subscriber only part of its website it claimed that Malaysia were among the countries that purchased the Javelin. The site says Malaysia purchased 60 missiles.

I do not have susbcribtion to the Shepard Media website but its editor had kindly put up a screenshot of the Javelin page which listed Malaysia as one of the countries that had purchased the missile.





The screenshot of the Shepard Media page which says Malaysia bought the Javelin.

Perhaps Shepard got the information from the manufacturer about Malaysia buying the Javelin. It is not like that we know about every purchases the Defence Ministry makes. There was no heads up when we bought the LAW, MAPAM and even the NLAW

I was told sometime back that as an advanced ATGW, the Javelin must be purchased through the Foreign Military Sale program, resulting in a sale notice via the Defense Security Cooperation Agency. I checked the DSCA website and there is no notice of a Javelin sale to Malaysia.

It had a notice from 2012 which states:

_The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress November 15 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia for 180 Block I Javelin Missiles and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $60 million._

As the notice was six years old, it is likely that Indonesia had taken delivery of the missiles. It is interesting to note that the Wikipedia Javelin page did not list Malaysia as a user though Indonesia correctly listed though with 189 missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Can we afford new fighter jets?*
Kua Kia Soong
September 10, 2018 6:50 PM




Our new Minister of Defence Mohamad Sabu recently dropped a bombshell (well, not literally) when he revealed that only four out of the 28 Russian fighter jets owned by the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) are air-worthy.

He said that the RMAF had 18 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-30MKM and 10 MiG-29 jet fighters and that the remaining 14 Sukhois are under repair. He further said the RMAF was unable to properly maintain the airworthiness of these fighter jets.

Not long after, as expected, Mohamad, or Mat Sabu, cheerily told us that the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition 2019 (LIMA’19) will become “a reference point for the government to develop and modernise the military, civil aerospace and maritime requirement”.

From their past purchasing patterns, you know what to expect when the defence ministry goes shopping at LIMA 2019…

https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/opinion/2018/09/10/can-we-afford-new-fighter-jets/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDW

Could be a mix up between one Javelin missile and another? Malaysia has ben reported to have or have had UK made Javelin MANPADS, delivered around 1990?



UMNOPutra said:


> *Shepard Says Malaysia Bought Javelins*
> 
> Marhalim Abas
> September 12, 2018
> Malaysian Army
> 
> SHAH ALAM: Shepard says Malaysia Bought Javelins. Shepard Media – a UK based aerospace, defence and security industry publication – is claiming that Malaysia has purchased the Raytheon FGM-148 Javelin anti tank guided missile. In its subscriber only part of its website it claimed that Malaysia were among the countries that purchased the Javelin. The site says Malaysia purchased 60 missiles.
> 
> I do not have susbcribtion to the Shepard Media website but its editor had kindly put up a screenshot of the Javelin page which listed Malaysia as one of the countries that had purchased the missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screenshot of the Shepard Media page which says Malaysia bought the Javelin.
> 
> Perhaps Shepard got the information from the manufacturer about Malaysia buying the Javelin. It is not like that we know about every purchases the Defence Ministry makes. There was no heads up when we bought the LAW, MAPAM and even the NLAW
> 
> I was told sometime back that as an advanced ATGW, the Javelin must be purchased through the Foreign Military Sale program, resulting in a sale notice via the Defense Security Cooperation Agency. I checked the DSCA website and there is no notice of a Javelin sale to Malaysia.
> 
> It had a notice from 2012 which states:
> 
> _The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress November 15 of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Indonesia for 180 Block I Javelin Missiles and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $60 million._
> 
> As the notice was six years old, it is likely that Indonesia had taken delivery of the missiles. It is interesting to note that the Wikipedia Javelin page did not list Malaysia as a user though Indonesia correctly listed though with 189 missiles.


----------



## AMG_12

PDW said:


> Could be a mix up between one Javelin missile and another? Malaysia has ben reported to have or have had UK made Javelin MANPADS, delivered around 1990?


Javelin is an ATGM, not a MANPAD.


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## lcloo

Game.Invade said:


> Javelin is an ATGM, not a MANPAD.


Javelin missile in Malaysian armed forces service is a British portable surface to air missile, not the American anti-tank missile with the same name.

Malaysian army is using Pakistani Bakhtar-Shikan Anti-armor missile launcher.


(For the American Javelin anti-tank missile, see FGM-148 Javelin.)

* Javelin *



British soldier posing with Javelin triple launcher(1996)
*Type* Manportable surface-to-air missile 
*Place of origin* United Kingdom 
*Service history* 
*Used by* See _Operators_ 
*Wars* Soviet–Afghan War 
*Production history* 
*Manufacturer* Thales Air Defence 
*Specifications* 
*Weight* 11.1 kilograms (24 lb) (Missile) 
24.3 kilograms (54 lb) (System) 
*Length* 1.39 metres (4 ft 7 in) 
*Diameter* 76 millimetres (3 in) 
*Crew* 1 
*Effective firing range* 300 to 4,500 metres (980 to 14,760 ft) against jets to 5,500 metres (18,000 ft) against helicopters 
*Warhead* High Explosive warhead 
*Warhead weight* 2.74 kilograms (6.0 lb) (containing 0.6 kilograms (1.3 lb) of HE) with contact and proximity fuzes 
*Detonation
mechanism*
Impact force or Proximity Fuze 
*Engine* Solid Fuel Rocket 
*Speed* Mach 1.7+ approx. 
*Guidance
system*
SACLOS system 
*Javelin* is a British man-portable surface-to-air missile, formerly used by the British Army and Canadian Army. It can be fired from the shoulder, or from a dedicated launcher known as Javelin LML—Lightweight Multiple Launcher. Capable of being vehicle mounted, the LML carries three rounds. 

It was replaced in front line British service by the Javelin S-15, sold commercially as the Starburst surface-to-air missile in 1993 (radio frequency guided Javelin was retained for some time thereafter for training purposes), and later by the Starstreak starting around 1997. The Javelin GL was hastily purchased by the Canadian Forces to replace the existing Blowpipe surface-to-air missile system that failed last-minute tests during preparations for the deployment to the Gulf. It was later replaced by the Javelin S15 until retired without replacement in 2005.

*Current operators[edit]*






Botswana




United Kingdom, used by the British Army and British Royal Marines




South Korea




Malaysia, used by the Malaysian Army, Royal Malaysian Navy, and Royal Malaysian Air Force




Peru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

lcloo said:


> Javelin missile in Malaysian armed forces service is a British portable surface to air missile, not the American anti-tank missile with the same name.
> 
> Malaysian army is using Pakistani Bakhtar-Shikan Anti-armor missile launcher.
> 
> 
> (For the American Javelin anti-tank missile, see FGM-148 Javelin.)
> 
> * Javelin *
> 
> 
> 
> British soldier posing with Javelin triple launcher(1996)
> *Type* Manportable surface-to-air missile
> *Place of origin* United Kingdom
> *Service history*
> *Used by* See _Operators_
> *Wars* Soviet–Afghan War
> *Production history*
> *Manufacturer* Thales Air Defence
> *Specifications*
> *Weight* 11.1 kilograms (24 lb) (Missile)
> 24.3 kilograms (54 lb) (System)
> *Length* 1.39 metres (4 ft 7 in)
> *Diameter* 76 millimetres (3 in)
> *Crew* 1
> *Effective firing range* 300 to 4,500 metres (980 to 14,760 ft) against jets to 5,500 metres (18,000 ft) against helicopters
> *Warhead* High Explosive warhead
> *Warhead weight* 2.74 kilograms (6.0 lb) (containing 0.6 kilograms (1.3 lb) of HE) with contact and proximity fuzes
> *Detonation
> mechanism*
> Impact force or Proximity Fuze
> *Engine* Solid Fuel Rocket
> *Speed* Mach 1.7+ approx.
> *Guidance
> system*
> SACLOS system
> *Javelin* is a British man-portable surface-to-air missile, formerly used by the British Army and Canadian Army. It can be fired from the shoulder, or from a dedicated launcher known as Javelin LML—Lightweight Multiple Launcher. Capable of being vehicle mounted, the LML carries three rounds.
> 
> It was replaced in front line British service by the Javelin S-15, sold commercially as the Starburst surface-to-air missile in 1993 (radio frequency guided Javelin was retained for some time thereafter for training purposes), and later by the Starstreak starting around 1997. The Javelin GL was hastily purchased by the Canadian Forces to replace the existing Blowpipe surface-to-air missile system that failed last-minute tests during preparations for the deployment to the Gulf. It was later replaced by the Javelin S15 until retired without replacement in 2005.
> 
> *Current operators[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botswana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Kingdom, used by the British Army and British Royal Marines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia, used by the Malaysian Army, Royal Malaysian Navy, and Royal Malaysian Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peru


I didn't know that, thank you for the information.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia R&D .. Malaysia will be a new R&D Center in the world ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Kuala Lumpur's busiest train line and first driverless rail is now 20 years old (Kelana Jaya line, formerly known as Putra LRT)*

*Opening date : 1st September 1998 (first phase), Subang Depot - Pasar Seni (14 km)*






*Early design*

https://www.railway-technology.com/p...verless-metro6






*1998 vs current*

Length : 14 km in 1998 vs 46.4 km at the moment
Station : 10 in 1998 vs 37 at the moment
Rolling stock fleet : 70 carriages in 1998 vs 266 carriages at the moment





______
*Gemas KTM ETS station*





http://railplanetravels.blogspot.com...t-for-ktm.html___________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia, Indonesia in collaboration to boost human capital development in aircraft component manufacturing*
By OOI TEE CHING - October 3, 2018 @ 2:50pm






The signing ceremony, witnessed by Malaysia External Trade Development Corp (Matrade) representatives, was held in conjunction with the the third edition of the Kuala Lumpur International Aerospace Business Convention (KLIABC) 2018 here today. (NSTP pic by SUPIAN AHMAD)
Quote:
KUALA LUMPUR: Aircraft component manufacturers in Malaysia and Indonesia are collaborating to boost human capital development so as to win more jobs from big names like Airbus, Boeing and Rolls Royce.

“Both Malaysia and Indonesia are exploring development of indigenous aircraft programmes in addition to being key component producers for commercial airplane companies like Airbus and Boeing,” said Malaysia Aerospace Industry Association (MAIA) president Naguib Mohd Nor.

He was speaking to reporters after the memorandum of understanding signing ceremony between MAIA and Indonesia Aircraft Component Manufacturer Association (Inacom), which was represented by its president Andi Alisjahbana.

The signing ceremony, witnessed by Malaysia External Trade Development Corp (Matrade) representatives, was held in conjunction with the the third edition of the Kuala Lumpur International Aerospace Business Convention (KLIABC) 2018 here today.

Malaysia's aerospace manufacturing exports is seen to top RM9 billion this year, a progression from last year's RM8.49 billion.

“We should see at least five per cent export growth from last year as orders for the manufacture of aircraft components are increasing,” said Naguib.

In 2017, Malaysia's aerospace export surged 54 per cent to RM8.51 billion from 2016, with main exports being parts and components, particularly for wings, empennage and aircraft fuselage.

The three-day KLIABC 2018, which began yesterday, is organised by Matrade in collaboration with MAIA and ABE France.

Some 150 aerospace industry organisations from 21 countries are participating.

https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018...pment-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Malaysia’s ERL announces partnership with Traveloka*
*



*
Malaysia’s Express Rail Link Sdn Bhd (ERL), the company that operates Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) Ekspres and Transit services, has announced a partnership with online travel agent Traveloka.

“This partnership is in sync with ERL’s mission to provide fast, impeccable service that is reliable and comfortable for travelers,” Noormah Mohd Noor, CEO of ERL said to Antara in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia on Monday.

Noormah went on to say that ERL was proud to partner with an online travel agent as popular as Traveloka, whose headquarters is in Jakarta, but its popularity is also significant in Southeast Asian countries such as Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.

The partnership is also expected to add to ERL’s distribution line.

“Now, aside from buying tickets from the KLIA Ekspres counter, website and mobile application, travelers can easily plan their trips because they can also buy KLIA Ekspres tickets using the Traveloka mobile app,” said Normah.

Traveloka country manager for Malaysia and Singapore, Halif Hamzah, said that Traveloka’s commitment to providing convenient ways for travelers to book trips was reflected in this partnership with ERL, hence the commitment to keep expanding product reach.

Travelers are now able to easily purchase KLIA Ekspres tickets alongside airline tickets and hotel rooms, so that airport transfers are more convenient. People can worry less about traffic congestion.

“To buy ERL tickets, [travelers] only need to download the Traveloka app from Google Play or the App Store, in the Airport Transport [section]. Then you can pick the origin and destination (KLIA or KLIA 2 to KL Central or vice versa), and the date and time of travel. Tap the ‘Train’ tab and choose KLIA Ekspres,” said Halif.

There are two types of ticket. One is for adults (13 years and above) and the other for children (2-12 years old).

Travelers should enter their contact details and review their orders before proceeding to payment. Following the payment, booking confirmation and e-ticket are sent via email.

“The electronic ticket can also be viewed at ‘My Bookings’ on the main page of the application. Flexi tickets are valid for every train on the route and date chosen for the ticket,” he said.

To board the train, each passenger is given their own unique QR code.

He went on to say that to enter KLIA Ekspres, all passengers need is to have their e-ticket QR code scanned.

Read also: Traveloka expands transport options to buses

Marking the inauguration of the partnership, travelers may enjoy RM8.88 (US$2.14) off their KLIA Ekpres fare when purchasing tickets on the Traveloka app. This exclusive offer is available until Oct. 31. (mut)



_Editor's Note: The first version of this article noted that Noormah Mohd. Noor is the manager of ERL. It has been corrected to CEO of ERL._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*11th Malaysia Plan Mid-Term Review*

http://epu.gov.my/en/rmk/mid-term-re...plan-2016-2020
https://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ew-of-11th-mp/
http://www.theedgemarkets.com/flash-...-malaysia-plan






*Economy*
- Mid-term of the 11th Malaysia Plan covers between 2018-2020
- First major policy announcement under new administration
- GDP growth rate revised to between 4.5% and 5.5% for 2018-2020 compared to previous target of between 5% and 6%
- High-income threshold may only be achieved in 2024
- GNI per capita in 2020 would be MYR 47,720 (USD 11,454 at current rate)
- Fiscal deficit to be 3% of GDP in 2020
- GDP growth alone is not sufficient if it is not accompanied by higher purchasing power of the people

*Key policies*
- Institutional reform such as 2 term limits for PM as well as state chief ministers
- Economy will be focusing on less labour-intensive industries and more high value industries such as aerospace and medical devices
- Businesses will be encouraged to increase productivity, R&D and more automation
- Agriculture will be modernised and focusing on high value fruits such as durian, jackfruit and pineapple as well as grain corn for animal feed
- Small and medium enterprises (SMEs) would be given incentives for automation as well as preferential loans
- SMEs would also be encouraged to tap into digital marketplace via Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ)
- Economic development would be geared towards 4th Industrial Revolution
- Efficient customs procedure via new integrated clearance system (uCustoms)
- The bottom 40% households (B40) would get new healthcare scheme

*High-impact projects throughout the country between 2018-2020*
Despite the deferment of HSR and also the east coast rail link, a number of projects will continue to maintain economic growth





__________________


----------



## UMNOPutra

*UiTM is the first university in the region that launched satellite ..
------
UiTM creates history with launch of satellite into orbit*
_Universities Teknologi Mara, Shah Alam, Selangor_
By Bernama - August 11, 2018 @ 9:39am






Universiti Teknologi Mara (UiTM) created history yesterday by becoming the first local university to launch a nano-satellite into orbit.

The UiTMSAT-1 satellite was launched at about 5.45pm local time from the International Space Station (ISS); and a live feed of the event from the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) was watched by Higher Education director-general Datin Paduka Siti Hamisah Tapsir.
https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/2...atellite-orbit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Konfrontasi Remembered: The Tawau Allouettes*
Posted on November 1, 2018by hafizuddinsulaiman

The Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) has been maintaining its presence in Tawau since the first bullet being fired during Konfrontasi with Indonesia almost immediately after the formation of Federation of Malaysia in September 16, 1963.

In July 1964, the first battalion, Royal Malay Regiment (1RAMD) was deployed to Sabah as part of the troop deployment rotation to replace the 8th battalion, Royal Malay Regiment (8RMAD) which has been in deployment since hostilities first began.

1RAMD maintain a tactical headquarter (_Markas Taktikal _– MARTEK) at Sandakan Airfield while the battalion headquarter together with the reserve company were based at Kampung Jawa Camp in Tawau.

Another reserve company was tasked for border protection and anti-piracy operation in Pulau Indra Sabak while another company was deployed to Kinabatangan with one of its platoon being tasked to protect the men of the 7th Field Squadron, Royal Australian Engineers building an airfield there in a place called Kuamut.

Two other companies in the battalion were deployed to Lahad Datu as well as Pulau Sebatik, one of the hot spots during the conflict which saw gun fire and artillery shelling exchanges between the Malaysian and Indonesian troops.

To support the 1RAMD company at Pulau Sebatik, two Aerospatialle SA.316B Allouette III helicopters from Labuan’s No 5 Skn were deployed out of Tawau. Being the only utility transport helicopter in service with the RMAF, the Allouette does not only provide air mobility and resupply to the troops but also conduct reconnaissance around 1RAMD’s area of responsibilities.

During one reconnaissance operation conducted on January 22, 1965, an Allouette piloted by Flight Lieutenant Mohamed Ngah Said (later Lt Jen (U) and Chief of the Air Force) crashed into a logging camp in Pegagau, about nine miles from Tawau. On-board were the Commander of 5th Infantry Brigade, Brig Jen Tunku Ahmad ibni Tunku Besar Burhanuddin, Datu H George, Lt Kol Abdul Jamil Ahmad, the Commanding Officer of 1RAMD, Mr Anthony Lamb from Public Works Department as well as a seconded British Army officer, Major Keith Milner who is staff officer at 5 Bgd Inf.

Brig Jen Tunku Ahmad, a member of Royal Family from Negri Sembilan was previously the commandant of Brunei Malay Regiment (on secondment). He was a veteran of the Malayan Emergency. Following the crash and recuperation from his injuries, he was later assigned to 1st Infantry Brigade before being promoted as Major General in command of the 5th Infantry Division.

All occupant suffers various degrees of injuries but Major Milner succumb to his injuries while on MEDEVAC flight to the Hospital.

While 1RAMD was relieved by the fifth battalion, Royal Malay Regiment (5RAMD) in February 1965, the RMAF’s Tawau Detachment stayed there until today, 53 years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia seeks Russia’s help in fighter jet maintenance*
Bernama
November 14, 2018 12:07 AM





Prime Minister Dr Mahathir Mohamad at a bilateral meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin on the sidelines of the 33rd Asean Summit in Singapore. (Bernama pic)
SINGAPORE: Malaysia is seeking Russia’s help to maintain the aircraft bought from Moscow, Prime Minister Dr Mahathir Mohamad said today.

“As you know we have bought a number of Russian aircraft and I think we need to learn more on how to maintain and repair the aircraft,” he said during his bilateral meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin on the sidelines of the 33rd Asean Summit.

However, further details were not available as the press were asked to leave.

Malaysia is known to have Russian defence equipment.

https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/c...eeks-russias-help-in-fighter-jet-maintenance/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

What happened to US$100 million maintenance contract signed with Sukhoi 5 years ago? They are supposed to do maintenance service for the 18 SU-30MKM. Should SPRM do some investigation?


_ LANGKAWI (RIA Novosti) – Russian aircraft maker Sukhoi and the Malaysian Defense Ministry have signed a $100-million contract for the technical maintenance of Malaysia’s fleet of Su-30MKM fighters, said a spokesman for the organizing committee of the LIMA-2013 aerospace exhibition.

The contract covers technical maintenance as well as supplies of spare parts for 18 Russian Su-30MKM fighters that were delivered to Malaysia between 2007 and 2009 under a $900-million contract signed in 2003.

In addition to its 18 Su-30MKM Flanker fighters, Malaysia also has 16 MiG-29N Fulcrum fighters in its combat aircraft fleet.

The Su-30MKM is a multi-role Flanker based on the Su-30MKI model and features a customized avionics package built to Malaysian specifications. Su-family fighters constitute the bulk of Russia's arms exports._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Pics from Exercise Pitch Black 2018*
















Another one






Credit to KLboy92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Scorpene submarines go to Sabah's east coast after ten years in the state*






SANDAKAN: A decade after becoming part of the nation's defences, the Scorpene submarines of the Royal Malaysian Navy have made its first appearance in the waters off Sabah's east coast

KD Tunku Abdul Rahman was seen for the time in eastern Sabah waters carrying out an operation in waters off Sandakan on Monday (Nov 26).

The submarine, linked to a fresh corruption probe and murdered Mongolian model and translator Altantuya Shaariibuu, has never been deployed on the east coast even though it had been based in Sabah's waters over a decade ago.

It was reported previously that the waters were too shallow in the east coast of the state for the submarine.

KD Tunku Abdul Rahman sailed from its submarine base at Sepanggar to the Sandakan Region Two Naval base for a joint operation with other naval assets in the east coast.

“It was involved in a series of operations with KD Sri Johor to test their capabilities along the eastern Sabah sea border," said the Navy in a statement.

The operations also saw the Navy’s Fennec helicopters being tested. This was for the transfer of personnel from helicopter to submarine and vice versa.

In its statement, the Navy said that the training would allow various naval assets in the east coast of Sabah to work with each other and with submarines.

The Navy added that this will also help the Navy test its procedures on the sea, underwater and work with aerial support.

"It will also test the preparedness of crews in the event of any threats,” the Navy said.

The navy said that the operations reflected the commitment of the Navy to secure the borders of Sabah's east coast against any threats by ensuring security in the maritime operational area in the the Eastern Sabah Security Zone (Esszone).

The presence of KD Tunku Abdul Rahman is also a message to the communities that the Navy was present and ready to deploy its assets to act against any threat.

KD Tunku Abdul Rahman is one of the two Scorpene submarines bought by the previous Barisan Nasional government that is currently under a fresh probe by corruption investigators.

It had also been linked to the case of murdered Mongolian model and translator Altantuya Shaariibuu.

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...sfagmSZGP5GQI-3ZAcFG5mi5g#VRZKwpmJ4OeZOqG2.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Senang Diri

Off-topic. Any comments on ICERD? 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mala...mination-of-all-forms-of-racial-discr.588402/

I am not in favour of either side yet. The social contract is what the discussion entirely missed. Your inputs most welcome @UMNOPutra


----------



## UMNOPutra

Senang Diri said:


> Off-topic. Any comments on ICERD?
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mala...mination-of-all-forms-of-racial-discr.588402/
> 
> I am not in favour of either side yet. The social contract is what the discussion entirely missed. Your inputs most welcome @UMNOPutra



There is an "inferiority disease" in the majority of Malays .. They still afraid that the ratification of ICERD can abolish their "special status" as the owner and landlord of Malaysia ...

Read this below ... there is an escalation of racial conflict among Malays, Chinese and Indian because of ICERD ...

https://www.malaysia-today.net/2018/11/28/and-the-divide-keeps-growing-in-malaysia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Senang Diri said:


> Off-topic. Any comments on ICERD?
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mala...mination-of-all-forms-of-racial-discr.588402/
> 
> I am not in favour of either side yet. The social contract is what the discussion entirely missed. Your inputs most welcome @UMNOPutra



I don't think ethnic Chinese and ethnic Indian Malaysians expected any changes to their status due to signing of ICERD, the Malays on the other hand seemed to be very afraid of losing their special bumiputra and Muslim rights if every citizens regardless of race and religion share equal rights. 

And the opposition parties like PAS (Malaysian Islamic Party) and UMNO (United Malay National Organisation) found this an opportunity to incite Malays and Muslims to turn violence in order to regain the political supports that they lost during the recent general election in May this year.

The most provocative are statements by some extremist minded leaders said there will never be equal rights between Muslim Malays and Malaysians non-Muslims of ethnic Chinese and ethnic Indians and others.


----------



## Senang Diri

lcloo said:


> I don't think ethnic Chinese and ethnic Indian Malaysians expected any changes to their status due to signing of ICERD, the Malays on the other hand seemed to be very afraid of losing their special bumiputra and Muslim rights if every citizens regardless of race and religion share equal rights.
> 
> And the opposition parties like PAS (Malaysian Islamic Party) and UMNO (United Malay National Organisation) found this an opportunity to incite Malays and Muslims to turn violence in order to regain the political supports that they lost during the recent general election in May this year.
> 
> The most provocative are statements by some extremist minded leaders said there will never be equal rights between Muslim Malays and Malaysians non-Muslims of ethnic Chinese and ethnic Indians and others.



Correct me if I'm wrong.

Isn't it true that Chinese and Indians only gained citizenship because they acceded to Bumiputera privileges in Malaysia? If these privileges are taken away, does that mean Chinese and Indian citizenships should be repealed too?


----------



## lcloo

Senang Diri said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Isn't it true that Chinese and Indians only gained citizenship because they acceded to Bumiputera privileges in Malaysia? If these privileges are taken away, does that mean Chinese and Indian citizenships should be repealed too?



1) You are right that Malay rights were part of the deal in exchange for accepting non-Malays as citizens. Before independence, the Malays only want ethnic Malays as citizen while the Chinese and Indians want to be part of the new nation, so the British colonial government negotiated with all parties and came up with a clause in the constitution of Malaya giving Malays and Islam special rights. Only after this agreement had been reached (among other conditions) that British agreed to let Malaya become independence.

Your second question has never been mentioned openly among Malaysians because this situation will never happen, simply because if this happens, it will cause collapse of Malaysia. 

Firstly, majority of people would not agree. Bumiputra constitute about 65% of Malaysia population, but not all bumiputra are Malay or Muslims, many Bumiputras in Borneo side of Malaysia are Christians or other non-Muslim faiths. Bumiputras of East Malaysia have different views on racial and religious matters as compare with Malays from Peninsular Malaysia. They would likely seriously considering pulling out of Malaysia. 

Ethnic Malays constitute around 50% of total population. (When Singapore was part of Malaysia, Malays were actually less than 50% of population, which I think is part of the reason that Singapore was forced to separate).

And secondly the Chinese and Indians are very important contributors to Malaysia economy not only because of the size of their business holdings but also of their global business connection as Malaysia's economy is very much export oriented. And the largest export markets is China, Singapore is also on top of the list. If Chinese and Indians are denied citizenship, an unimaginable size of economy will just move o overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

lcloo said:


> 1) You are right that Malay rights were part of the deal in exchange for accepting non-Malays as citizens. Before independence, the Malays only want ethnic Malays as citizen while the Chinese and Indians want to be part of the new nation, so the British colonial government negotiated with all parties and came up with a clause in the constitution of Malaya giving Malays and Islam special rights. Only after this agreement had been reached (among other conditions) that British agreed to let Malaya become independence.
> 
> Your second question has never been mentioned openly among Malaysians because this situation will never happen, simply because if this happens, it will cause collapse of Malaysia.
> 
> Firstly, majority of people would not agree. Bumiputra constitute about 65% of Malaysia population, but not all bumiputra are Malay or Muslims, many Bumiputras in Borneo side of Malaysia are Christians or other non-Muslim faiths. Bumiputras of East Malaysia have different views on racial and religious matters as compare with Malays from Peninsular Malaysia. They would likely seriously considering pulling out of Malaysia.
> 
> Ethnic Malays constitute around 50% of total population. (When Singapore was part of Malaysia, Malays were actually less than 50% of population, which I think is part of the reason that Singapore was forced to separate).
> 
> And secondly the Chinese and Indians are very important contributors to Malaysia economy not only because of the size of their business holdings but also of their global business connection as Malaysia's economy is very much export oriented. And the largest export markets is China, Singapore is also on top of the list. If Chinese and Indians are denied citizenship, an unimaginable size of economy will just move o overseas.


South Africa and Zimbabwe are doing it. Malaysia, hold my beer.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia And Singapore In Dispute Over Reclaimed Land*


By MT Webmaster On Dec 5, 2018

(MMO) – Anthony Loke said today that the Johor Baru port alteration did not encroach into the territorial area of Singapore as alleged by the republic.

Loke said that Singapore’s claim that its borders had been extended through land reclamation was not valid in international law.

“Singapore has in recent years carried out extensive land reclamation in the area in question.

“It is trite law that land reclamation does not extend a state’s base points and/or baselines,” he said, after chairing the inaugural meeting of National Aviation Council here today.
Loke added that in accordance with international law, Singapore’s reclamation does not alter its territorial waters.

He added that the altered limits at the Johor port remained clearly in Malaysia’s sovereign territory.

The government was both entitled to alter these limits and took the necessary steps to announce the change via an official gazette, a Port Circular and Notice to Mariners, he said.

He then told Singapore to withdraw its conflicting circular dated Nov 30 and to refrain from sending its enforcement officers into Malaysian territory any further.

However, Loke offered to engage with Singapore for an amicable solution to the dispute.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*CAP 55 Plan for RMAF Ready — Liew*
06 Desember 2018




CAP 55 program of the RMAF (image : Osmint)

KUALA LUMPUR : The long-term development plan for the Royal Malaysian Air Force known as Capability Development 55 (CAP 55) is ready and will be submitted to the Defence Ministry before being brought to the Cabinet, said Deputy Defence Minister Senator Liew Chin Tong.

He said the 35-year plan covers procurement of assets and new systems apart from upgrading existing capability and systems to defend the nation.

“It utilises the cost benefit analysis methodology which takes into consideration factors like realistic planning, effectiveness and the nation’s financial situation.

“Apart from these, it also looks into the policy on the shelf-life of aircraft and focuses on reducing aircraft types to tackle the issue of outdatedness and increased cost of maintenance,” he said during the Question-and-Answer session in the Dewan Rakyat today.

He was replying to a question from Datuk Tuan Ibrahim Tuan Man (PAS-Kubang Kerian) who wanted to know what measures the Ministry was taking in addressing the issue of air assets that were more than 20 years old.

http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/cap-55-plan-rmaf-ready-—-liew


----------



## polanski

*Malaysian navy outlines domestic shipbuilding target*
*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Industry
07 December 2018





Malaysian shipyard Boustead has proposed a second batch of Kedah-class corvettes for the Royal Malaysian Navy in line with the service’s ‘15-to-5’ transformation plan. The first-in-class vessel, the OPV KD Terengganu, is pictured here. Source: US Navy/OS1 Claudia Franco
*Key Points*

The Royal Malaysian Navy wants to support local capability development to ease the challenges of diversification
However, near-term opportunities remain unlikely given Malaysia's continuing economic constraints
The Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN) has outlined a requirement to support the development of the country's naval shipbuilding sector as the service looks to modernise through its '15-to-5' transformation programme.

A document published by the RMN to mark the retirement of Admiral Kamarulzaman Ahmad Badaruddin as the navy's chief in late November called for a "strategic shift" in how it engages with the Malaysian naval shipbuilding industry in line with its future development, which is aimed at reducing its ageing fleets of 15 classes of vessels to five.

The document states, "As a major domestic shipbuilding customer, the government, through RMN's 15-to-5 transformation programme, can positively shape the direction of local shipbuilding industry. This can be achieved by transforming our naval shipbuilding and repair industry with a long-term, predictable, and continuous work order for local shipbuilders."

It adds, "[This] will not only ensure the delivery of capabilities required by the navy but will also result in lower costs of construction, a secure shipbuilding industrial future, and retainment of investments made on infrastructure as well as skilled manpower. Further, it has a spill-over benefit into other related industries and sectors."

The document goes on to outline the traditional maintenance, logistics, and training challenges that the RMN has faced due to Malaysia's policy of procuring from a variety of foreign suppliers. The RMN's existing 15 classes of ships were built in seven countries by several shipyards, it says.


----------



## UMNOPutra

> *ICERD has been turned into Malay versus Chinese – Malaysia Today*
> 
> Today’s rally and the Chinese response to the rally is evidence that the Malay-Chinese racial divide is permanent and can never be repaired. In fact, the Malays and Chinese no longer filter or control their comments like in the past. Both sides of the divide are now very open and vocal about their hatred for each other.
> 
> NO HOLDS BARRED
> Raja Petra Kamarudin
> 
> https://malaysiaupdates.com/2018/12/...alaysia-today/





> *The Message Of 8 December Is There Are Two Malaysias, Not 1Malaysia*
> 
> And the non-Malays-non-Muslims must stay on their side of the border and not stray into the Malay-Muslim side of the border. And if they forget themselves and do not stay on their side of the border the Malays are going to put them in their place — by force if necessary. That was what the 8th December 2018 anti-ICERD rally was all about — a warning shot across the bow and a reminder that the next shot will not be a warning.
> 
> NO HOLDS BARRED
> Raja Petra Kamarudin
> 
> https://www.malaysia-today.net/2018/...not-1malaysia/


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Transport Ministry explains challenge to S'pore over Seletar Airport*
Published: Today 10:34 am | 





The Transport Ministry has produced a video explaining why it is opposing the new aircraft landing protocols at Singapore's Seletar Airport.

The issue stems from Seletar Airport's bid to implement an Instrument Landing System (ILS), which will enable planes to land safely even in poor visibility.

However, the flight path Singapore wants to use for the ILS is over Pasir Gudang, Johor.

As the airport is just 2km across the Johor Straits from Pasir Gudang, the ministry explained that this would negatively impact development in Pasir Gudang.

This is because the ILS requires a height buffer, which at 6km away from Seletar would be 145 metres.

This, in turn, means that development in Pasir Gudang, as well as activities at the local port, would be significantly hampered.

Singapore plans to implement the ILS at Seletar Airport on Jan 3 next year.

Transport Minister Anthony Loke said this move went *against the principles* of national sovereignty, as provided for by the Convention of International Civil Aviation.

However, Singapore claimed that Malaysia *had not previously* raised objections on the matter.

Both sides have said they would publish tell-all official communiqué between the two sides regarding the ILS.

https://www.malaysiakini.com/news/455788

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Singapore files UNCLOS declaration amid maritime boundary dispute with Malaysia*
Thu, Dec 13, 2018 - 1:34 PM

SINGAPORE has filed a declaration under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) to ensure that no signatory of the international treaty can unilaterally start third-party arbitration or adjudication on maritime boundary disputes involving the Republic.

Singapore said it believes such disputes are best settled through negotiations, failing which, it is prepared to take them to an international third party for settlement on terms that all sides agree to.

The Republic filed the declaration under Article 298(1)(a) of UNCLOS on Wednesday (Dec 12), in order for such recourse to international dispute settlement to be based on the mutual agreement of the parties, a Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) spokesman said on Thursday.

The declaration, lodged with the United Nations in New York, comes amid an ongoing maritime boundary dispute with Malaysia over Singapore territorial waters off Tuas.

*On Oct 25, Kuala Lumpur unilaterally gazetted extended port limits for Johor Baru Port, which encroached into the Republic's territorial waters. While a section of those waters has yet to be delimited, Singapore agencies have been patrolling them for decades.

Singapore has responded by extending its own port limits, and insisting that Malaysia withdraw its government vessels and return to the pre-Oct 25 status quo, without prejudice to its claims.*
businesstime.com

*M’sia and S’pore to thrash out ILS dispute*
Timothy Achariam /
13 Dec 2018 / 12:00 H.






SEPANG: Malaysian and Singaporean authorities will meet in January to thrash out the dispute over Singapore’s use of the Instrument Landing System (ILS) at its Seletar Airport, Transport Minister Anthony Loke said today.

The ILS has been a contentious issue and has put a strain on relations.

Loke, who was speaking at a press conference after launching the “Happy Guests, Caring Hosts” Service Culture Transformation Programme by Malaysia Airports, said he did not want to comment on the issue any further.

“Enough said about the issue, let the two sides meet as we have already decided to meet in Jan,” he said. “We have explained our side.”

Malaysia maintains that if Singapore goes on with the ILS, it would not only affect Pasir Gudang but also up north to Ayer Tawar and Kota Tinggi.

In a video Loke posted on his Facebook page, he explained why he was against the ILS.

He explained that as Seletar Airport is only 2km from Pasir Gudang, any planes landing at the airport will intrude into Malaysia’s airspace.

The height buffer from a distance of 3km and 6km from the Seletar Airport runway cannot be higher than 54m and 145m, respectively.

_*“Previously, Seletar Airport did not use ILS and pilots can manoeuvre around obstacles, hence no height regulation is required around the flight path area.

“But now, it is compulsory to impose height restrictions for ILS.”*
_
https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...- Page 397 - SkyscraperCity&txt=The Sun Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

* Scorpions To Be Retired *




FV-101 Scorpions light tanks of the Malaysian Army (photo : Gempurwira)

SHAH ALAM: Scorpions to be retired. The Army has recommended that it’s fleet of Scorpion light tanks be retired due to the high cost of maintenance and obsolescence issues. Deputy Defence Minister Liew Chin Tong told Parliament on Dec. 18, 2018 that none of the Scorpions were no longer operational. 

The recommendation to retire the Scorpions was made after the Army conducted a study on its armoured vehicles requirements for the long term. The Scorpions it seemed are not compatible with the Army’s plans, directions and further more being costly to maintain.

He said the Scorpion fleet entered service in 1981 and were placed in service with the Armoured Squadron of the 10th Para Brigade. The fleet had undergone a Service Life Extension Programme (SLEP) and upgrades from 2007 to 2011 and the Army decided to continue the service of the vehicle until 2018.

Liew said none of the Scorpions are currently operational and the Army had decided to declare the vehicle obsolete. The ministry is expected to declare the status of the fleet next year.

http://www.malaysiandefence.com/scorpions-to-be-retired/


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Interview: Independence-X, Malaysia’s NewSpace pioneer
*





Independence-X Aerospace is a company of industry professionals and academics based out of Technology Park Malaysia in Kuala Lumpur with the aim of transforming Malaysia into a space hub as well contributing to socio-economic development of the region through space-related technologies.

It began with the mission to involve the industrial, commercial and education communities in space-related programs, so that Malaysia could be self-reliant in space technology.

Independence-X has close to 400 registered members today, with about 50 active members consisting of engineers, scientists, developers, artists, PR and management professionals in a total of over 20 departments. In the technical departments, propulsion, orbital mechanics, electrical power systems, ADCS, and space comms are some of the most prominent disciplines the team members focus on.

The company was celebrated as the only Malaysian (and Southeast Asian) team out of 16 teams worldwide participating in the Google Lunar XPRIZE (GLXP), and while the XPRIZE went unclaimed before being relaunched, Independence-X is still very much focused on its foundational goals.

We talk to Izmir Yamin, CEO of Independence-X (IDXA), on the activities of his company and the space landscape in Asia and Malaysia.

What are you currently working on at the moment?

We are currently working on our launch vehicle known as the DNLV (Dedicated Nano Launch Vehicle), which was endorsed by NASA in 2015. In parallel, we are also working on our miniaturized spacecraft for the moon mission.

Maximum Payload: 200kg, Destination Orbit: 500km LEO, Price per launch: US$ 4.5 million.

The DNLV has 10 levels or steps to be able to reach orbit for commercial services. As we are currently on the fourth level, where the rocket is named Independence-3A and designed to fly to the Stratosphere. It is on target for a 2023 commercial flight.

http://www.spacetechasia.com/interview-independence-x-malaysias-newspace-pioneer/


----------



## UMNOPutra

New provocation from Singapore ..and Malaysia do nothing ...

*Apache Prowler*
Posted on December 28, 2018by hafizuddinsulaiman

Many might have missed a footage by TV3 during the coronation ceremony of His Majesty the Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim ibni Almarhum Sultan Iskandar on March 23, 2015 where a Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) Boeing AH-64D Longbow Apache attack helicopter was caught shadowing a chartered news helicopter which was tasked to provide aerial coverage of the Sultan’s motorcade along the Straits of Tebrau facing Singapore.

When a Malaysian Marine Department’s vessel MV Polaris sit firm at its location near the maritime boundary of Singapore, another Apache was seen ‘keeping’ an eye on the Malaysian vessel.







Unknown to many, the RSAF has been employing its 12 Apaches based at Sembawang Airbase as part of Air Defence Task Force established by the city state in 2010. As one article written by Mike Yeo and published in Defence News described the Task Force,

as part of the Singapore military’s high-readiness core to monitor its skies as well as respond swiftly and decisively against potential air threats day and night. It leverages cross-domain and cross-function capabilities, such as the Air Force’s suite of sensors, flying platforms and ground-based air defense systems within a networked, integrated air defense system that operates around the clock.





The article further explains,

The decision to utilize the Apache in such a role was driven in part by the advantages that the slower Apache has at certain flight regimes, namely against “low and slow” targets such as light aircraft or UAVs; fast jet interceptors may have difficulty keeping station and maintaining visual contact.

Should the need arise, targets can be engaged with the Apache’s Orbital ATK M230 Chain Gun. The Apache crew declined to confirm if aerial targets could be detected and cued with the Lockheed Martin-Northrop Grumman AN/APG-78 Longbow Fire Control Radar, although the radar product card says that it is able to search, detect, locate, classify and prioritize “multiple moving and stationary targets on land, air, and water in all weather and battlefield conditions.”

Situation could escalate to the worse had the Malaysians decided to send its AgustaWestland A109LUH helicopter to shadow the Singaporean aircraft. Operated by the Malaysian Army’s No 881 Skn out of Kluang Army Airfield just few minutes flight upnorth, the Agusta is equipped with M134 Gatling gun. Unfortunately with ‘soft skin’ and door mounted gun, it is no match for the Singaporean Apache.

Clearly, the Malaysian Army is in great need for a full fledged attack helicopter not only to support its armoured units but also to provide air policing along the Straits of Johor. It is not like the Malaysians did not have any offer for attack helicopters. As early as 2013, the Malaysians have been offered Airbus Helicopters Tiger HAP attack helicopter at very attractive package. Instead, the MD-530G was selected and six of these have yet to arrive in Malaysian shores despite orders being made since 2016.

The Apache incident was nothing new in Malaysia-Singapore maritime row that previously include claims by both country on Pedra Branca islet. An image of RSAF AS-332 Super Puma helicopter was captured by a Malaysian news entourage in 2002 on-board a Royal Malaysian Police (RMP) patrol boat while sailing near the islet. A decision by the International Court of Justice (ICJ) at the Hague in 2008 gave the sovereign right of Pedra Branca to Singapore.


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> New provocation from Singapore ..and Malaysia do nothing ...
> 
> *Apache Prowler*
> Posted on December 28, 2018by hafizuddinsulaiman
> 
> Many might have missed a footage by TV3 during the coronation ceremony of His Majesty the Sultan of Johor, Sultan Ibrahim ibni Almarhum Sultan Iskandar on March 23, 2015 where a Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) Boeing AH-64D Longbow Apache attack helicopter was caught shadowing a chartered news helicopter which was tasked to provide aerial coverage of the Sultan’s motorcade along the Straits of Tebrau facing Singapore.
> 
> When a Malaysian Marine Department’s vessel MV Polaris sit firm at its location near the maritime boundary of Singapore, another Apache was seen ‘keeping’ an eye on the Malaysian vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown to many, the RSAF has been employing its 12 Apaches based at Sembawang Airbase as part of Air Defence Task Force established by the city state in 2010. As one article written by Mike Yeo and published in Defence News described the Task Force,
> 
> as part of the Singapore military’s high-readiness core to monitor its skies as well as respond swiftly and decisively against potential air threats day and night. It leverages cross-domain and cross-function capabilities, such as the Air Force’s suite of sensors, flying platforms and ground-based air defense systems within a networked, integrated air defense system that operates around the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article further explains,
> 
> The decision to utilize the Apache in such a role was driven in part by the advantages that the slower Apache has at certain flight regimes, namely against “low and slow” targets such as light aircraft or UAVs; fast jet interceptors may have difficulty keeping station and maintaining visual contact.
> 
> Should the need arise, targets can be engaged with the Apache’s Orbital ATK M230 Chain Gun. The Apache crew declined to confirm if aerial targets could be detected and cued with the Lockheed Martin-Northrop Grumman AN/APG-78 Longbow Fire Control Radar, although the radar product card says that it is able to search, detect, locate, classify and prioritize “multiple moving and stationary targets on land, air, and water in all weather and battlefield conditions.”
> 
> Situation could escalate to the worse had the Malaysians decided to send its AgustaWestland A109LUH helicopter to shadow the Singaporean aircraft. Operated by the Malaysian Army’s No 881 Skn out of Kluang Army Airfield just few minutes flight upnorth, the Agusta is equipped with M134 Gatling gun. Unfortunately with ‘soft skin’ and door mounted gun, it is no match for the Singaporean Apache.
> 
> Clearly, the Malaysian Army is in great need for a full fledged attack helicopter not only to support its armoured units but also to provide air policing along the Straits of Johor. It is not like the Malaysians did not have any offer for attack helicopters. As early as 2013, the Malaysians have been offered Airbus Helicopters Tiger HAP attack helicopter at very attractive package. Instead, the MD-530G was selected and six of these have yet to arrive in Malaysian shores despite orders being made since 2016.
> 
> The Apache incident was nothing new in Malaysia-Singapore maritime row that previously include claims by both country on Pedra Branca islet. An image of RSAF AS-332 Super Puma helicopter was captured by a Malaysian news entourage in 2002 on-board a Royal Malaysian Police (RMP) patrol boat while sailing near the islet. A decision by the International Court of Justice (ICJ) at the Hague in 2008 gave the sovereign right of Pedra Branca to Singapore.


Are you in this forum only to be instigator?


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia expected to have own fighter aircraft by 2030: Academician*
19 APR 2018 / 18:16 H.








*KUALA LUMPUR*: Malaysia is expected to have its very own combat aircraft by 2030, said Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) Mechanical Engineering and Manufacturing Faculty senior lecturer Dr Mohd Roshdi Hassan. 
He said he was now embarking on a study which involved various technical aspects, including the design and capability of the engine, for the aircraft. 
"We already have the design of the aircraft body according to its functions. Basically, it is the design of a two-engine multi-role combat aircraft or MRCA. 
"(In fact,) the design can be modified into a single-engine light combat aircraft (LCA). It is up to the government to determine which type of design to be developed into the real aircraft," he told _Bernama_ when met at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) and National Security (NatSec) Asia 2018 exhibitions here. 
Mohd Roshdi said the aircraft would take at least 10 years to be built if it was given the go-ahead by the Defence Ministry and there were interested parties from defence companies to work together in developing the design. 
This was because the process would involve various developments of the aircraft and weapons prototypes before it could be fully operational or marketed to the regional and international markets, he said. 
The academician explained that the size of the aircraft was similar to the Russian's MiG-29 and also categorised as fifth generation, at par with other fighter aircraft produced by developed nations that were now entering the sixth generation. 
Asked on the aircraft specifications, Mohd Roshdi said among them were high-performance radars, electronic warfare system and stealth technology to make the jet invisible to enemy radar. 
"The thing about this aircraft is that it will be covered by a special type of paint, namely the Hydrophobic Radar Absorption Material Coating which serves to strengthen the stealth technology. It can also be used in any kind of situation and climate. 
"Compared to United States' technology, they use the Hydophilic Radar Absorption Material Coating. Although this material has the same effect in terms of stealth technology, the downside is when the aircraft is flying in rain or wet weather as this kind of paint absorbs water and is feared will disrupt the aircraft's systems," he said. 
Mohd Roshdi, who is also the founder of the Aerospace Malaysia Innovation Centre (AMIC), said the idea of building a Malaysian-made fighter aircraft started back in 2007 when he worked at the Rolls-Royce University Technology Centre, University of Sheffield in the United Kingdom. 
"Upon returning to Malaysia in 2008, I began gathering a group of experts to conduct research in every area such as weaponry, aerospace, radar and navigation system. 
"We are only ready to discuss this with the Defence Ministry more seriously after 10 years," he said. 
The four-day exhibition at the Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (MITEC) which started Monday brought together about 1,500 defence-related companies and 350 foreign delegates from 45 countries. — _Bernama_


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Dr M: Malaysia to meet Singapore over Seletar airport issue
NATION; *Friday, 4 Jan 2019

KUALA LUMPUR (Bernama): Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad says Malaysia will have discussions with Singapore over the ongoing dispute involving Malaysian airspace and the republic's Seletar airport.

“The Cabinet has decided to have discussions with Singapore on the matter of the Seletar airport,” he told a press conference after chairing a meeting of the Pakatan Harapan Presidential Council here Friday (Jan 4).

Foreign Minister Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah reportedly said on Tuesday (jan 1) that he and his Singaporean counterpart Vivian Balakrishnan would have a meeting on the matter on Jan 8.

Malaysia had objected to the use of the instrument landing system at Seletar airport because aircraft guided by the system would violate Malaysian airspace. The airport is just 2km from Pasir Gudang in Johor. - Bernama


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysian interest in Tejas combat aircraft boosts HAL morale*

Much-maligned public sector aircraft maker Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has got a morale booster with Malaysia evincing interest in its light combat aircraft (LCA) Tejas.

It is even more satisfying for HAL engineers, many of who went without salary on the New Year's Day, that the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) wants to evaluate Tejas after extensive trials of JF-17 Thunder developed by China and built in Pakistan.

Malaysia wants India to send a Tejas fighter to the March 26-30 Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition 2019 (LIMA'19) for evaluation, Business Standard website has said.

Apparently, the Malaysian defence minister is keen on trying out the Tejas. Indian sources believe the South East Asian nation is thinking of adding 30 Tejas to its air force.

Designed and developed jointly by Aeronautical Development Centre (ADC) and HAL, the multirole combat aircraft obtained final operational clearance (FOC) on December 31.

Tejas, currently priced at Rs 200 crore ($29 million) per aircraft, is marginally costlier than JF-17at about $25 million, reports say.

But, Tejas is credited with more advanced features than other comparable aircraft include a digital flight control system, extensive use of composite materials, sophisticated glass cockpit and a better performing American GE F-404IN engine.

In fact, Malaysia is not the first foreign nation to evince interest in Tejas, which has inquiries pending from a Middle Eastern country and Egypt.

HAL chief R Madhavan says there is considerable overseas interest for the fighter. "There is significant overseas interest in buying the Tejas light fighter. HAL is pursuing imminent opportunities in South-east and West Asia," Madhavan was quoted as saying.

HAL has an order from Indian Air Force (IAF) for 40 Tejas Mk-1 aircraft. HAL has developed Tejas Mk-1 single-seat fighter and a two-seat trainer and a naval variant.

Reports say HAL will be sending one of its older prototypes to Malaysia. Tejas took part in the Bahrain Air Show in 2016 that saw an interest spike from potential buyers. Two fighters covered 2,500 kilometres from Bangalore to Bahrain with stopovers in Jamnagar and Muscat.

Observers say the RMAF interest in the Indian fighter is significant in the backdrop of increasing defence cooperation between the two nations. There already exists some coordination between the two over Russian-built Sukhoi-30 whose MKM version is in use with RMAF. The IAF uses the MKI version. The IAF also staged a bilateral exercise with RMAF in August last year.

https://www.ibtimes.co.in/malaysian-interest-tejas-combat-aircraft-boosts-hal-morale-789662

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## macnurv

UMNOPutra said:


> *Malaysia expected to have own fighter aircraft by 2030: Academician*
> 19 APR 2018 / 18:16 H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR*: Malaysia is expected to have its very own combat aircraft by 2030, said Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) Mechanical Engineering and Manufacturing Faculty senior lecturer Dr Mohd Roshdi Hassan.
> He said he was now embarking on a study which involved various technical aspects, including the design and capability of the engine, for the aircraft.
> "We already have the design of the aircraft body according to its functions. Basically, it is the design of a two-engine multi-role combat aircraft or MRCA.
> "(In fact,) the design can be modified into a single-engine light combat aircraft (LCA). It is up to the government to determine which type of design to be developed into the real aircraft," he told _Bernama_ when met at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) and National Security (NatSec) Asia 2018 exhibitions here.
> Mohd Roshdi said the aircraft would take at least 10 years to be built if it was given the go-ahead by the Defence Ministry and there were interested parties from defence companies to work together in developing the design.
> This was because the process would involve various developments of the aircraft and weapons prototypes before it could be fully operational or marketed to the regional and international markets, he said.
> The academician explained that the size of the aircraft was similar to the Russian's MiG-29 and also categorised as fifth generation, at par with other fighter aircraft produced by developed nations that were now entering the sixth generation.
> Asked on the aircraft specifications, Mohd Roshdi said among them were high-performance radars, electronic warfare system and stealth technology to make the jet invisible to enemy radar.
> "The thing about this aircraft is that it will be covered by a special type of paint, namely the Hydrophobic Radar Absorption Material Coating which serves to strengthen the stealth technology. It can also be used in any kind of situation and climate.
> "Compared to United States' technology, they use the Hydophilic Radar Absorption Material Coating. Although this material has the same effect in terms of stealth technology, the downside is when the aircraft is flying in rain or wet weather as this kind of paint absorbs water and is feared will disrupt the aircraft's systems," he said.
> Mohd Roshdi, who is also the founder of the Aerospace Malaysia Innovation Centre (AMIC), said the idea of building a Malaysian-made fighter aircraft started back in 2007 when he worked at the Rolls-Royce University Technology Centre, University of Sheffield in the United Kingdom.
> "Upon returning to Malaysia in 2008, I began gathering a group of experts to conduct research in every area such as weaponry, aerospace, radar and navigation system.
> "We are only ready to discuss this with the Defence Ministry more seriously after 10 years," he said.
> The four-day exhibition at the Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (MITEC) which started Monday brought together about 1,500 defence-related companies and 350 foreign delegates from 45 countries. — _Bernama_



That is not happening anytime soon. Malaysian airforce is already severely lacking in its capabilities, not to mention there are only handful of jets that are air worthy. Mahatir is more interested in starting 3rd national car project compared to any military tech, especially fighter jets.


----------



## lcloo

Indian news portal loves wet dream and drum beating. Malaysia is not interested in buying Tejas. The correct Words should be Malaysia's LIMA 2019 organiser is Interested to have Teja to participate in this year's Air Show.
We all know our current financial position well. No major purchases for next few years. Certainly no purchase of 30 Teja, where the hell that number came from?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cabatli_53

https://www.janes.com/article/86182/leonardo-positions-for-malaysian-light-fighter-programme

Would you please share some information about Malaysian light fighter program? It seems Italians will be in competition. I just wonder whether Malaysia will consider a partnership offer for this prpgram. Cause of being in its development phase, Turkey will offer Hürjet with joint development and co-production project model, If TAI agree to join into competition.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Fitch affirms Malaysia's rating at "A-", outlook stable*
By Bernama - February 22, 2019 @ 4:28pm






Fitch Ratings has affirmed Malaysia’s long-term foreign-currency issuer default rating (IDR) at ‘A-’ with a stable outlook.

The ‘A-’ rating reflects higher growth rates than the peer median and a net external creditor position which is supported by steady current account surpluses and large external assets.
https://www.nst.com.my/business/2019...outlook-stable

*Fitch* (founded 1914)
USA AAA
Canada AAA
Singapore AAA
Germany AAA
France AA
UK AA
Japan A
Malaysia A-
Thailand BBB+
Italy BBB
Indonesia BBB
Philippines BBB
Vietnam B+

*Latin & South American*
Chile A+
Mexico BBB+
Peru BBB+
Uruguay BBB
Panama BBB
Colombia BBB
Brazil BB-
Argentina B
Venezuela SD

https://www.fitchratings.com/site/home


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## lcloo

The flying car project is a waste of government money. We are a small country with no real high tech base. And there is no viable market for them.

Please focus on some other projects that benefit us all, like automation on manufacturing, plantations, constructions, fishery etc. We are too labour intensive in our economy and depends on too many foreign workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## macnurv

lcloo said:


> The flying car project is a waste of government money. We are a small country with no real high tech base. And there is no viable market for them.
> 
> Please focus on some other projects that benefit us all, like automation on manufacturing, plantations, constructions, fishery etc. We are too labour intensive in our economy and depends on too many foreign workers.



When I read this flying car news, I fell from my chair laughing. Proton to this day cant produce a reliable engine for all the subsidies, after Chinese bought a major stake in it there might be some improvement but I am not holding my breath.




UMNOPutra said:


>


TDM is absolutely right, Singapore is getting water at an extremely low rats for past few decades. Its about time they pay their fair share to Malaysia.


----------



## UMNOPutra

I absolutely agree ... So, the world call us the most islamic and holiest country ..... but. we will welcome all LGBT warmly as our brother and sister .....
-----
*Gays? No such thing in our country, says Malaysian Tourism Minister*
The Straits Times/Asia News Network / 04:13 PM March 06, 2019



Malaysia’s Tourism Minister Datuk Mohamaddin Ketapi also sidestepped a question of whether Malaysia is a safe destination for homosexuals and Jews. PHOTO: TWITTER / @MKETAPI via The Straits Times/Asia News Network

KUALA LUMPUR – Malaysia’s Tourism Minister caused consternation in Germany when he reportedly said there are no gays in Malaysia.

According to German broadcaster Deutsche Welle, Datuk Mohamaddin Ketapi – who was in the European country for the ITB Berlin travel fair – was asked by the German media whether Malaysia will welcome gays.

Read more: https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/10927...says-malaysian-tourism-minister#ixzz5hS4SeZrE
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Malaysia Airlines crowned 'Best Airline in Asia' at ITB Berlin*





Receiving the award at ITB Berlin was Malaysia Airlines’ Group Chief Operations Officer, Ahmad Luqman B. Mohd Azmi (third from left)
By NST Business - March 11, 2019 @ 3:29pm

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia Airlines has scooped the Best Airline in Asia Award at this year’s Patwa International Travel Awards at ITB Berlin.

The International Council of Pacific Area Travel Writers Association (Patwa) awards recognise individuals and organisations that have excelled in promoting tourism across aviation, hotels, travel agencies, tour operators, destinations, government bodies and tourism ministries.

A secret jury comprising Patwa members, officials and mystery travellers judge the shortlisted names that meet the necessary criteria.

The nominees are evaluated on various pre-set standards with an extensive audit, as necessary.

The awards are now in their 18th year and have earned a reputation as one of the most coveted and sought-after awards in the travel industry.

Malaysia Airlines chief executive officer Izham Ismail said the award recognises a number of positive developments it has launched over the past two years, including new aircraft, products and digital innovations.

“It is testament to our commitment to offering passengers a fantastic experience both in the air and on the ground,” he said in a statement.

“We are enormously proud to accept the Best Airline in Asia Award from Patwa. I dedicate it to Malaysia Airlines’ employees who focus on delivering a world-class travel experience for our passengers every day,” he added.

As a “thank you” to its loyal guests, Malaysia Airlines is offering 25 per cent off on fares to selected destinations including Hong Kong and Sydney.

The offer is valid until midnight March 12 for travel between now and May 31 this year.

https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...9kktJB7juSAeZYX0K_fWJGkgciNvmQ4b091w1I98gEPrc


----------



## lcloo

What happen if the Federation of Malaysia change to "United Kingdom of Malaysia"? At present Malaysia consist of 13 states and 3 federal territories. 

If Sabah and Sarawak elevated their status from just a "state" to a "nation", then Federation of Malaysia will be a country consisted of three nations (Malaya, Sabah and Sarawak) and 3 federal territories (Kuala Lumpur, Putra Jaya and Labuan) which is very similar to Britain with England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland, and territories in Isle of Man, Jersey and Guernsey.

*A ‘United Kingdom’ of Malaysia? Analyst tells how to make Sabah, Sarawak equal partners*
Larissa Lumandan * FMT News*
-
March 21, 2019 8:30 AM
• 5 minute read






KUCHING: An analyst has suggested that the government emulate the devolution system in the UK by forming a “kingdom” of Malaysia, consisting of the peninsula, Sarawak and Sabah.

Universiti Malaya’s Awang Azman Awang Pawi said Sarawakians expect relations between the state and the peninsula to be similar to the devolved administrations in the UK, namely Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland, as well as the other three dependencies of the British Crown: Isle of Man, Jersey and Guernsey.

“Malaysia is one of the Commonwealth countries and we have also inherited the British Westminster model of parliamentary system,” he told FMT.

However, Awang Azman said the return of the state’s status alone would not be enough.
“Sarawakians also want to regain their rights under the Malaysia Agreement 1963 so that the state will be able to generate stronger financial income,” he said.

He said he believed the amendment of Article 1(2) of the Federal Constitution, which will see the word “state” dropped in all official government affairs, would help to restore the status of Sabah and Sarawak as equal partners with Malaya.

Chief Minister Abang Johari Openg earlier said that once the amendments are made, Sarawak will “no longer be a state but a region”.

However, he added that Sarawak would still be part of Malaysia.

Universiti Malaysia Sabah political analyst Lee Kuok Tiung said Sarawakians should not get distracted by the plan to drop the word “state” in all official government affairs.

“Instead, we should focus on the intention of getting back our rights as equal partners.

“The Pakatan Harapan government has promised to return the rights to us. We don’t want them to give us false hopes,” he told FMT.

Lee also criticised the amendment of Article 1(2), urging the government to consider amending Articles 8 and 160 of the Federal Constitution instead.

“Article 112 of the Federal Constitution is clear enough, so just return whatever belongs to Sabah and Sarawak,” he said.


----------



## lcloo

*PM again warns of retaliation if EU keeps up palm oil offensive*
Published *5 hours ago* on *24 March 2019*

By Emmanuel Santa Maria Chin Malay Mail
PULAU CAREY, March 24 — Putrajaya will consider retaliation if the European Union persists with its campaign against palm oil, the prime minister said when describing the offensive as disingenuous.

Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad dismissed the EU’s expressed concern over deforestation caused by oil palm cultivation and accused the bloc of using the claim as a cover to protect its own agriculture sector.

“This is not a question of demand or supply, but rather them trying to protect their own economy.

“We may have to retaliate. If they don’t want to buy our products, we won’t buy their things,” he said after launching the Sayangi Sawitku campaign at the Sime Darby Ladang East here this morning.

The PM stressed, however, that he was not talking about outright boycotts or trade wars, but explained that Malaysia would consider other countries as suppliers for products it currently purchases from the EU.

Among others, he said this could include defence procurements.

*Dr Mahathir said he observed Pakistan’s use of Chinese military technology during his visit to the South Asian country and said Malaysia could follow suit.*

*“If they (the EU) keep taking action against us to impoverish us, we will have to think of buying planes from China, or from any other country.*

“Their technological capabilities are not backward, some are more advanced than Western countries,” he said.

The EU is proposing legislation next month that will restrict the use of palm oil as a biofuel and completely ban it in transport use by 2030.

Malaysia is the world’s second-largest exporter of palm oil after Indonesia.

Dr Mahathir later said, during a press conference, that his stance on looking east was not a direct promotion to acquire Chinese products.

“This is to reject products from Europe who has made moves to impoverish us.

“They don’t care about the 600,000 of our rakyat (working at oil palm plantations), but as long as the tigers are safe,” he said in jest, referring to the environmental hazards stemming from palm oil plantations, as alleged by the EU. 

He then explained how the suggestion to boycott European products was not an immediate decision, as was a move that required extensive evaluations.

“You cannot do this (boycott) impulsively, we have to study the effects and then only we can take action,” he explained.

Dr Mahathir added Malaysia would work alongside fellow Asian countries, such as Indonesia and the Philippines, in tackling and reinstating confidence into those supporting the anti-palm oil sentiments.

He also added that Malaysia’s commodity exports would suffer from the movement against palm oil if the situation remained the same.


----------



## Sabretooth

lcloo said:


> “They don’t care about the 600,000 of our rakyat (working at oil palm plantations), but as long as the tigers are safe,” he said in jest, referring to the environmental hazards stemming from palm oil plantations, as alleged by the EU.



*TIGERS * The excuses of the EU are laughable these days.


----------



## lcloo

Good work by Kedah state Exco man, and shame to the Kedah chapter of the Malaysian Historical Society (PSMCK) and the Kedah State Museum for collaborating with Japanese right winger.

*‘Japanese heroes’ signboard in Kedah removed, says state exco*
Published *1 hour ago* on *24 March 2019*

By Ida Nadirah Ibrahim

KUALA LUMPUR, March 24 — Kedah state executive councillor in charge of tourism Mohd Asmirul Anuar Aris today oversaw the removal of a signboard at a Japanese war monument which had described its soldiers involved in the invasion of Malaya as “heroes”.

“I instructed and personally removed the signboard to quickly rectify the matter so that it does not become an issue,” _Malaysiakini_ reported him saying, explaining that the word “heroes” will be amended to “soldiers” on the replaced signboard.


Asmirul told the news portal that the monument had existed since under the former Barisan Nasional (BN) administration and restoration works were on behalf of the Japanese consulate, as it was previously dirty and covered in shrubs.

A description board in three languages — Bahasa Malaysia, English, and Japanese — was set up as part of the restoration project, describing the soldiers commemorated by the monument as “heroes”.

The sign explains the memorial commemorating the act of Commander Platoon Lieutenant Hajima Asahi and two others, who died in an attempt to secure what was then known as the Alor Setar bridge on December 13, 1941.

The unveiling event last week was organised by the Consulate-General of Japan in Penang’s office, the Kedah chapter of the Malaysian Historical Society (PSMCK) and the Kedah State Museum.

Asmirul said the Japanese consulate will be informed of the changes made to the signboard and that an anti-war message will also be placed later at the site.

“We will put up an anti-war board. It will serve as a lesson for the future generation to stand against war and racial sentiments that could lead to war and disharmony,” the Kubang Rotan state assemblyman was quoted by the portal.


----------



## GraveDigger388

Proposed designs for Malaysian MRSS project. Dutch, French, or even Indonesian?? You decide! *hard inconspicous nudge*

The one from Indonesian PT PAL has 160 meters in length, 24 meters beam, able to carry up to 5 medium sized helos, and 20 MBTs.


----------



## UMNOPutra

GraveDigger388 said:


> Proposed designs for Malaysian MRSS project. Dutch, French, or even Indonesian?? You decide! *hard inconspicous nudge*
> 
> The one from Indonesian PT PAL has 160 meters in length, 24 meters beam, able to carry up to 5 medium sized helos, and 20 MBTs.



Malaysia need a high class MRSS like Mistral ... not a Makassar class LPD


----------



## GraveDigger388

UMNOPutra said:


> Malaysia need a high class MRSS like Mistral ... not a Makassar class LPD


One can wish, of course ....


----------



## UMNOPutra

LIMA is one of prestigious military show and event in the world ...


----------



## lcloo

The first LMS will be launched soon in Wuhan shipyard.


----------



## lcloo

Dear Anina. may God bless you, next time please don't be naughty. Sabahans are united as a single family regardless of differences in religion and race. Do not sow hates base on religion and race.


*‘Good Friday, sister’, Sabahans say: How one ex-Bersatu leader’s attempt at bigotry backfired*
Published *12 hours ago* on *20 April 2019 MALAY MAIL*

By Shazwan Mustafa Kamal






_Anina Saadudin probably thought posting the image of a billboard in Sabah conveying well-wishers to those observing the Christian Holy Week would elicit some righteous anger. — Picture by Choo Choy May_

COMMENTARY, April 20 — One-time Parti Pribumi Bersatu Malaysia women’s chief Anina Saadudin probably thought posting the image of a billboard in Sabah conveying well-wishers to those observing the Christian Holy Week would elicit some righteous anger.

In a caption accompanying the uploaded image, she appeared to critique the so-called “brazenness” of the contents of the said billboard — which was a special message for the Christian community in conjunction with Good Friday.

“Before this, it was just banners and buntings. Now they have power, they can upgrade to billboards. Can use cranes if not high enough. If not big enough, can double the size by adding pillars. Next year can advertise it on TV. Equality, they say,” read her Facebook post.

Her underlying message was simple enough. How dare these Christians make such a public display of their faith, on a billboard for everyone else in Malaysia to see?

Anina’s allusion is that this would have never happened under the old pre-GE14 Malaysia, and that the country’s minorities are becoming “too much to handle”, and that the next thing they will demand for is “equality.”

But her sad attempt at turning this into an issue of faith in Muslim-majority Malaysia backfired, mostly because according to Sabahan Facebook users, Anina does not truly understand the extent of diversity, peace and understanding among the different communities in the state.

“Blessed good Friday sister Anina Saadudin and to you all my brothers & sisters. Sister Anina I pray may the almighty Allah forgive you. “Father, forgive her, for she didn’t know what she is doing,” said one Facebook user, Kerrol Kay.

Another user, Emmanuel Joshua Fernandez thanked Anina for “sharing” the picture and wished her a blessed Good Friday.

One user, Jacque Konoffsky who said that as a Muslim and Sabahan, he felt disgusted with the former PPBM leader’s Facebook post.

“Why do you want to instigate religion issues?? Sabah doesn’t belong to just one race or one religion. It belongs to everyone regardless of their background,” he said.

But get this. Anina’s post has been liked by over 5,600 people, and has been shared 5,500 times at the time of writing.

Why are people sharing this? The same reason why I think many of them on Facebook are responding to the hate in her post with greetings of love and peace instead.

So why is _Malay Mail_ even writing this then?

I’ll be honest with you. It’s partly for the online clicks. But it is also to show that in Malaysia, there has always been room for love, compassion and understanding — regardless of whether its Malaysia Lama or Malaysia Baharu.

*Politicians don’t get to define who we are*. Sure, we let them run their mouths every now and again, but at the end of the day,* the buck starts and stops with us*, and our understanding of the narratives we want this country to be built on.


----------



## UMNOPutra

China will be our Boss for our wealth and prosperity ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

UMNOPutra said:


> China will be our Boss for our wealth and prosperity ...


The word boss should be replaced as it is demeaning. Perhaps mentor is the better word.


----------



## lcloo

*Dr M: BRI beneficial for all*

Nation
Monday, 29 Apr 2019
TUN Dr Mahathir Mohamad says* there is “equality” among all countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) despite their varied sizes and wealth.*

The Prime Minister said that through the initiative by China to connect the world via the Silk Road and Maritime Silk Road,* smaller and poorer nations had the chance to be on an equal footing with the well-off nations.*

He described* the BRI as being different from that promoted by other advanced countries in the past, in which small countries “did not have a say”. *

“Countries with a population of just 400,000 can sit together with a superpower with 1.4 billion people, to discuss how all can benefit from infrastructure development such as building roads, railways and airports, and many others.

“Even the joint statement was drafted taking into consideration the views of all nations,” Dr Mahathir told Malaysian journalists before wrapping up his five-day visit to the Chinese capital yesterday. The Prime Minister, who attended the high-level meeting of the Second Belt and Road Forum for International Cooperation, said his concerns that the Straits of Malacca and South China Sea would be dominated by China were now cleared.

*Admitting that he once feared that the BRI was created for China to dominate the world, Dr Mahathir said he had changed his perception.*

“This was an international gathering to discuss cooperation, policies and plans to develop our countries respectively,” he added.

*“I understand more about the initiative now and believe it will benefit all participating countries.”*

During the working visit, Dr Mahathir held bilateral talks with Chinese President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang.

He also met with Chinese investors to get their views on how to improve the business environment in Malaysia, and visited Chinese telecommunication equipment giant Huawei.

He was also at an artificial intelligence technology company Sensetime to discuss how the technology could help Malaysia progress.

On the whereabouts of fugitive Malaysian businessman Jho Low, Dr Mahathir said he did not raise the matter with the Chinese side.

Low, who is wanted in connection with the 1MDB scandal, is said to be hiding in China.

Chinese ambassador to Malaysia Bai Tian had earlier said that Malaysia had asked for Beijing’s assistance to locate Low but that authorities were unable to locate him.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/04/29/dr-m-bri-beneficial-for-all/#ag2WQvjhUUV8TAPU.99




*Muslims visit church and temples to show solidarity*

Nation
Monday, 29 Apr 2019





_In the spirit of harmony: Shah Kirit (front row, fourth from left) and other Global Unity Network members with the St Joseph Church congregation in Sentul, Kuala Lumpur._

PETALING JAYA: In the true spirit of solidarity, a Muslim group visited a church, a Hindu temple and a Buddhist temple.

The Global Unity Network NGO wanted to prove a point following the Easter Sunday suicide bombings in churches and hotels in Sri Lanka, which killed about 250 people and wounded scores more. 

Its president Shah Kirit Kakulal Govindji said a team of 22 members visited the Sri Maha Kaliamman Temple in Kg Kasipillay and then went to St Joseph’s Church in Sentul before wrapping up at the Sri Jayanti Buddhist Temple there. 

“In Christchurch, when Muslims were killed, non-Muslims showed their solidarity with us. 

“Following the Colombo incident, when Christians were killed, we as Muslims must also show solidarity with all.“It doesn’t mean that only we show compassion and solidarity when Muslims are killed. 

“Even if only one non-Muslim is killed, we must show concern. We must be fair to everyone,” Shah Kirit said.

At St Joseph’s Church, the team held a dialogue session with parish priest Rev George Packiasamy. 

“We have a very good relationship with the church,” Shah Kirit said, adding that this was his fourth visit to the church. 

He said the team, which comprised students and professionals, were served a halal breakfast at the church and lunch at the Buddhist temple.

He added that the NGO had been involved in interfaith work for close to 20 years as a way to expose Muslims to other religions. 

*“Malaysia is a multi-racial and multi-religious country, so it is very important that we understand one another well,*” he said. 

Shah Kirit said *many problems in the world today stemmed from prejudice, presumptions and misconceptions about other religions and races.*

*“The best way to remove all these is to learn from one another. *

“That is why we train Muslims to learn about other religions,” he added.



_Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...mples-to-show-solidarity/#mySlj80MDaxm8qkh.99_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*Malaysia registers highest month-on-month export growth since April 2010*
Bernama
-
May 3, 2019 3:55 PM
• 5 minute read

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia has recorded the highest month-on-month (m-o-m) export growth since April 2010 when exports in March this year grew by 26.2% while total trade surged 25.9%.

Based on the data released by the international trade and industry ministry (Miti), imports and trade surplus expanded by 25.4% and 30% respectively, with higher trade registered with China, Saudi Arabia, Taiwan, Australia and the United States.

“Exports of manufactured goods in March 2019, which accounted for 84.2% of total exports expanded by 1.5% to RM70.81 billion.

Go here to read more:-
https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/c...onth-on-month-export-growth-since-april-2010/


----------



## lcloo

Dear Minister Kula, you forgot that we have to import 4 million foreign workers because the locals refused to take up hard labour jobs in Malaysia.

Do you think our local workers can adapt to the long hour hard labour works in Japan? People of other ASEAN countries are hard workers but we Malaysians are of different breed.

As for the one million Malaysians working abroad, most of them are highly skilled professional people with PHD, MBA. BSc etc who prefer career advancement based on merit rather than quota based. They are not the type that Japan lacks.

*HR minister defends bid to send skilled labour to Japan, says deal not done*
Published *2 hours ago* on *15 May 2019*

BY R. LOHESWAR
KUALA LUMPUR, May 15 — Human Resources Minister M. Kulasegaran responded to local pushback against a proposal to supply skilled manual labourers to Japan, saying it was meeting the present reality in which over a million Malaysians are believed to already be working abroad.

However, he said Malaysia has not finalised the memorandum of cooperation with Japan to provide skilled workers to the latter.
“There are approximately one million Malaysians working abroad, 500,000 of whom work in Singapore alone,” Kulasegaran said in a statement.

“In that spirit, it is unfair to deny Malaysians good jobs overseas and it is foolish to think that Malaysians will not seek jobs overseas even if a formal deal was not reached.

“At least with a formal deal, there could be better protection and monitoring of these Malaysians and their development could also be closely monitored.”

Apart from high wages, the minister asserted that Malaysians working in Japan would gain skills and experience that they could bring back to Malaysia.

He also said they may learn the Japanese work ethic and possibly impart this on future generations of Malaysians upon their return.

While he said the government was striving to create more high-skilled work in the country, Kulasegaran said the arrangement with Japan could serve as an interim measure until this goal is achieved.
“Malaysia Baharu will soon consist of a highly skilled and well paid workforce, but before that we need to skill, re-skill and up-skill ourselves as well as venture into new terrain.

“The Philippines and India are already reaping the benefits of exporting their talent overseas and Malaysia has to move in that direction.”

He also said Japan was not taking in labourers indiscriminately but instead screened them for skills, competency and language proficiency.

It was previously reported that the MoC would be signed when the minister visits Tokyo in July. The scheme is meant to take advantage of Japan’s new visa programme launched on April 1 to let in more foreign workers into the country.

Around 50,000 jobs opportunities would be offered to Malaysians as part of the proposal.

However, the news drew mixed response here over concerns about Japan’s treatment of foreign labour and fears it would inadvertently fuel a foreign labour influx here.


----------



## lcloo

*Three temples, including Batu Caves, on alert after foiled IS threat *






PETALING JAYA: Three temples in Kuala Lumpur have tightened security following the arrest of four suspects linked to an extremist religious group said to be linked to the Islamic State (IS).

The three temples are the Batu Caves Sri Subramaniyar Temple, Sri Maha Mariamman Devasthanam temple on Jalan Tun H.S Lee and Courthill Sri Ganesha Temple on Jalan Pudu Ulu.


In a statement on Thursday (May 16), Sri Maha Mariamman Temple Devasthanam Kuala Lumpur (SMMTDKL), which runs the three historic temple, said they were wary after it was reported that one of the reasons cited for the planned attack was to avenge the death of fireman Muhammad Adib Mohd Kassim.

"We view the arrests seriously, and their intentions which had been planned, which was to target places of worship as well as entertainment outlets in a supposedly act of revenge on the unfortunate death of the fireman in the Seafield temple incident last year," SMMTDKL said.

"There are currently three security guards stationed at the three temples and measures shall be taken to tighten security safeguards," it said.

It added that among the steps taken were random checks on bags and monitoring of visitors.

SMMTDKL also urged devotees to keep a watchful eye for suspicious characters.

"We are consistently looking at steps to be taken to elevate security and safety measures at all three temples," it said, adding that the Batu Caves temple alone drew an average of 3,000 tourists a day.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...t-after-foiled-is-threat/#fZTiAtFkTLsjL8ZF.99


----------



## lcloo

*Upskilling needed before Malaysia can take advantage of Industry 4.0, say economists*
Published *2 hours ago* on *27 May 2019*

by Azril Annuar
.





Tan Sri Rafidah Aziz told Malay Mail that the old education format can no longer cope with the demands of Industry 4.0 which requires knowledge in all areas of related services as well as production and supply chains. — Picture by KE Ooi
KUALA LUMPUR, May 27 — A culture of continuous learning and constant upskilling is required before Malaysia can participate in Industry 4.0, says economists.

AirAsia X chairman Tan Sri Rafidah Aziz told _Malay Mail_ that the old education format can no longer cope with the demands of Industry 4.0 which requires knowledge in all areas of related services as well as production and supply chains.

“A ‘revolution in education’ is required to be in line with the dynamics of the marketplace domestically, regionally and globally.

“Education is the lynchpin to a Malaysia moving forward successfully in the highly competitive operating environment.

“Failure to revolutionise the education system, structure and software and content will render Malaysia unable to meet the new demands and imperatives,” said the former international trade and industry minister.

Rafidah was responding to observations made by academics that in the event of a trade war escalation between the Asian superpower and its Western counterpart, China would prefer to shift their industrial operations to Vietnam, Cambodia or other countries in the South-east Asian region.

Despite Putrajaya and various chambers of commerce saying that Malaysia can take advantage of the trade war, analysts pointed out that Malaysia is not among the top picks for China due to its lower skilled labour coupled with higher wages.

To address this issue, Rafidah believes that a revamp of the overall higher education spectrum is needed to effectively close the gap between the supply and demand for human resource in the new economic sectors.

“Firstly, a good proportion (of graduates) have done courses or studies that have very little or no relevance to what business and industry require in their operations.

“Many do no not reinforce their knowledge base by additionally adding on ICT related skills and competence. In the highly competitive knowledge-based industries and sectors, there certainly is no place for graduates of studies in the humanities courses,” she pointed out.

University of Tasmania’s director of Asia Institute Tasmania James Chin said the onus of training and upskilling Malaysia’s available manpower does not lie with the workers alone.

He said employers must also shoulder the burden and help train their workers so the nation as a whole can become more capable and by virtue of being skillful, climb up the economic ladder.

“The problem is not how cheap but how skilled your workers are. Malaysian workers are not that skilled and have low productivity. Malaysian employers don’t like paying for training and thus we have a problem.

“That is why we must move up the economic ladder, by producing higher-end stuff,” Chin observed.

Asian Strategic Leadership Institute (Asli) Centre for Public Policy chairman Tan Sri Ramon Navaratnam added his two sen saying that education efforts on B40 workers must be made part of the New Economic Model and a shift in that policy is urgently required.

Believing that in every crisis there is an opportunity, Ramon told _Malay Mail_ that the nation should use this escalation to accelerate training processes and ensure that the nation’s workforce is capable for Industry 4.0 and the demands required by Chinese companies.

“If we look at it as a challenge and opportunity and accelerate the process of change and transformation, we can become more efficient. We must adjust our education fast enough so people can improve their domestic skills.

“We must share our growth with the poor. We must enhance our productivity through technology and have programmes where even farmers and fishermen can increase their yield through technology,” said Ramon.


----------



## lcloo

I am speechless. RM248 million for an out-dated draw bridge just to bring in tourist? There is already a bridge across the river and its traffic is hardly at full capacity.





Please bring back the giant leatherback turtle, and prevent sells of greenback turtle eggs in Kuala Trengganu wet market, these are bigger tourist and environmental agenda. 

Also the Kuala Trengganu general hospital is over filled with ward patients, especially the 3rd class ward. In two weeks spent in 3rd class ward, I witness death of at least 2 patients in the ward, shortage of beds and potable equipment for measuring blood pressure and heart beats, surprisingly, no enough nurse in the 3rd class ward (complained by one of the nurse on duty). 2nd class ward was fully occupied and was opened only to government civil servants and VIPs. 1st class ward was opened only to VVIP.

RM248 million could be well used for improvement of the largest hospital in Kuala Terengganu and smaller hospitals and clinics in smaller towns and villages.

From: lcloo, Anak Terengganu.


----------



## lcloo

*AirAsia goes BIG with sale of 5 million promo seats *





OR a limited time only, AirAsia is taking its "free seats sale" to new heights, launching a bigger and better BIG sale of five million promotional seats.

Enjoy promotional all-in AirAsia BIG members fares from as low as RM12* for flights from Kuala Lumpur to Penang and Johor Bahru, RM89* to Lombok and Nha Trang, RM139* to Shantou and Bhubaneswar, and many more.

Fly AirAsia X from as low as RM179* from Kuala Lumpur to Chongqing, RM279* to Osaka, and others.

For extra comfort and perks, try AirAsia's award-winning Premium Flatbed from Kuala Lumpur to Jaipur from only RM699*, RM799* to Jeju and Taipei, RM899* to Perth, and more. 

Guests enjoy free flights when they book a flights-plus-hotel holiday package** on airasia.com. Guests wishing to book only hotels or activities can take advantage of discounts of up to 50% on selected hotels and up to 30% on a wide-range of activities to complete their holiday.

“There’s never been a better time to book your next holiday with AirAsia. In addition to the five million promo fares we’ve got on sale, AirAsia will waive all processing fees for guests who pay using BigClick*," said AirAsia group chief commercial officer Karen Chan.

Book on airasia.com or via the AirAsia mobile app from June 17 (0001h GMT +8) to June 19 (2400 GMT +8) for travel between Nov 1, 2019 and Sept 8, 2020.

AirAsia BIG members, BigPay users and Hong Leong AirAsia credit card holders will be able to take advantage of a 24-hour priority access period starting June 16 (0001h GMT +8). Simply log in and pay with BigPay to access seats at the lowest fares.

AirAsia BIG members will also be able to redeem promotional seats for as little as 500 BIG points on airasiabig.com and the AirAsia BIG mobile app.

Guests who wish to make changes to their booking or purchase additional add-ons such as pre-booked Santan meals and Pick A Seat may do so at the My Bookings page in just three simple steps – Enter, Select and Pay.

For the latest AirAsia news, activities and promotions, follow AirAsia on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram.

**All-in AirAsia BIG members fares including taxes and fees. BigClick zero processing fees applies to bookings made from June 10-30, 2019. Refer to terms and conditions. *

***Flight+hotel packages must be booked together at the same time in order to enjoy free seats. Free seats only available for travel between Nov 1, 2019 and April 30, 2020. All sample packages quoted are for accommodation during the stated period. All taxes must be paid at the time of purchase unless otherwise stated. Additional fees shall be applicable for checked baggage.*


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...of-5-million-promo-seats/#vtb9fdk2q1flEZvb.99


----------



## lcloo

The second LMS (littoral mission ship) was launched in Wuhan, China. The ship is numbered 112 and named Sundang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Kota Belud told to expect explosions and low-flying aircraft as RMAF conducts exercise on Friday (July 25) 

KOTA KINABALU: Don’t be alarmed If you hear explosions and fighter jets zooming across at low-level in the skies above Kota Belud on Friday (July 25) – the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) is just carrying out an exercise there.

According to a statement by the RMAF on Thursday (July 25), the Air Force will be conducting a missile launching and an air-to-ground exercise in Kota Belud from now until Aug 10.

The exercise will also involve the navy and maritime enforcement agency for surface clearance and other duties.

The public has been urged to keep calm when they hear explosions and see low-flying aircraft during this period.

This exercise is to test the skills and capabilities of pilots and weapon handlers in the Air Force.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...g-exercise-in-kota-belud/#BRFpMLIt7FUkfjeE.99




Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...g-exercise-in-kota-belud/#BRFpMLIt7FUkfjeE.99


----------



## lcloo

ERCL high speed rail project has restarted, begin with Dungun to Mentakab stretch. BTW Dungun is my hometown.


----------



## lcloo

*A King’s wish for peace and unity *

*KUALA LUMPUR: *As he prepares to be installed as the 16th Yang di-Pertuan Agong on his 60th birthday on Tuesday, Al-Sultan Abdullah Ri’ayatuddin Al-Mustafa Billah Shah is making it clear that he wants to see a Malaysia whose citizens are united and living in a peaceful, stable and harmonious country during his five-year reign.

However, Sultan Abdullah was quick to acknowledge that his wish may not be fulfilled in the short term.

“I am being realistic. I do not dare to promise (that a united Malaysia) will happen, but that is my wish. I will be very sad if over the next five years, our country is in chaos,” he said.

The King also expressed his hope that the government under the leadership of Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad would further strengthen the country’s economy, improve the well-being of the people and be more active in helping those who in need.“I can only pray that we do not face this problem (chaos). I hope the rakyat will be cautious and continue to be wise in deciding the country’s future,” the King said in an interview with The Star.

Sultan Abdullah, who was proclaimed the King on Jan 31, said he had been anxiously waiting for the installation ceremony to take place.

“It has been more than 160 days. I want to get it over and done with. I want to concentrate on my tasks as the Yang di-Pertuan Agong.

“Yes, the installation ceremony is important for the institution of the Yang di-Pertuan Agong, which is part of the elements of the constitutional monarchy and parliamentary democracy.

“This is a tradition for each Yang di-Pertuan Agong to undergo and,

of course, it is an important event for me, especially, to be installed as the 16th King.”

On Jan 15, Sultan Abdullah was proclaimed the sixth Sultan of Pahang, taking over from Almarhum Sultan Ahmad Shah.

On Jan 24, he was elected the 16th Yang di-Pertuan Agong during the Special Meeting of the Conference of Rulers.

Sultan Abdullah took the oath and signed the instrument of office on Jan 31.

This was the first time a sitting King granted an interview to the media in recent times.

Over the course of the hour-long interview, Sultan Abdullah spoke on a wide range of issues including his legacy, family, passion for sports and his subjects.

He was also asked his thoughts on the challenge that the Malays were divided.

In a carefully worded reply, the King said he could only give advice.

“We are in the same boat and we cannot afford to have citizens who are not united.

“We always talk about unity, I touched on it in my address in Parliament. We have to prove this (unity). Please do not overreact and try to cause animosity, I would be quite worried if this continues,” he said.

Sultan Abdullah also addressed the question of the royals under attack, especially on social media.

Saying that he could only speak on behalf of Istana Pahang, Sultan Abdullah pointed out that the royals were no different because just like any institution or palace, they were constantly being watched by the people.

“As long as you do something for the rakyat and give something to them, that is the least we can do without politicising (it). Usually when we are deemed to be trying to politicise something, that is when we will be criticised heavily.

“But let me say it here – when we are trying to get close to the rakyat, it is for humanitarian reasons and of our own goodwill, and not to get praises or votes. That has never crossed my mind,” he said.

Sultan Abdullah also said he was constantly reminded of the need for the monarchy to be relevant in a more open political and democratic atmosphere.

“If you feel that you are here as a museum piece, then you will end up in a museum. If you are here to serve and to be with the people, I am sure the people will know how to value you.

“I can’t speak for the future; this is all Allah’s will. Whatever system there may be, there is no guarantee that it will be there forever.

“I thank God that our constitutional monarchy has been in existence for so long and it depends on the rakyat to decide on this.

“I pray that what is more important is to have the best system (in place) for Malaysia so that the people are protected, as well as race and religion,” he said.

When asked whether he felt any pressure from certain groups, he did not deny it, though he described it as normal.

“It is a way of life. You will feel the pressure in any position of leadership. The question is, how do you manage such pressure? For me, I will try to understand the issue.

“I will engage with the respective people and we try to settle it through discussions. There is no problem that cannot be resolved if we sit at the same table and discuss it.

“Other countries also face their own problems, but our advantage is that we live in a multiracial and multireligious country with complex and very sensitive issues.

“So, we must understand the sensitivity of certain issues and if possible, we should avoid them and not twist them to the point of causing disunity among the people,” he said.

The King also addressed the question that many see the Sultans as being linked only to the Malays and Islam.

“The Raja-Raja Melayu must be Sultans for all races. I am a Malay and will automatically uphold my religion, but this does not mean that we should look down on other religions or other races. Not at all.

“On my part, in Pahang, we have never claimed that certain religions were wrong or certain races were wrong. No!

“Together we built a state or country and we should not be judgmental towards anyone for that matter. The perception given is not quite correct.

“Do not accuse the monarchy of being only for the Malays. That is not the way,” Sultan Abdullah said.

He also said it was not right to encroach on other religions.

“We have to respect other religions and races. There is no such thing as suppressing other religions or other (races). That is not right.

“We should not talk like that. We should co-exist and live together in our country, Malaysia. Don’t be suspicious and start apportioning blame on certain races,” he added.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...wish-for-peace-and-unity/#yjB14A5OZ0E01bXs.99


----------



## UMNOPutra

Good news and a brilliant Idea from Dr M for Malaysia .... Malaysia will acquire the majority ownership of Turkey Aerospace Industries (TAI) soon and will move its kilang to Malaysia if it legally completed ...


----------



## initial_d

UMNOPutra said:


> Good news and a brilliant Ide from Dr M for Malaysia .... Malaysia will acquire the majority ownership of Turkey Aerospace Industries (TAI) soon and will move its kilang to Malaysia if it legally completed ...


do you have any link that said turkey are willing to sell TAI to malaysia!!?? 
this is what i got googling it, that turkey are willing to help malaysia with defence product but not selling TAI to malaysia
https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...d-malaysias-foray-into-defence-indust/1775137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Good news for Malaysia ... Betol-lah itu ... Diam itu Mas .... Seems we are smarter than our jiran with its PTDI in this industry .....


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Our supported facilities and infrastructure to be a developed country in science and technology 

Malaysian Technology/Innovation Institutes/Training Centre*
*Technology Park Malaysia - TPM*
Bukit Jalil, Kuala Lumpur
www.tpm.com.my/





http://ww1.kosmo.com.my/kosmo/conten...a&pg=ru_01.htm

*MEASAT Satellite Systems Sdn Bhd*
Cyberjaya, Selangor
Malaysian communications satellite operator, which owns and operates the MEASAT (Malaysia East Asia Satellite) and AFRICASAT spacecraft. The company provides satellite services to leading international broadcasters, Direct-To-Home (DTH) platforms and telecom operators. With capacity across six communication satellites, the company provides satellite services to over 150 countries representing 80% of the world's population across Asia, Middle East, Africa, Europe and Australia.
http://www.measat.com/





http://gdparchitects.com/2015/?proje...oadcast-centre

*National applied research and development (R&D) agency MIMOS Bhd*
Kulim High Tech Park, Kedah
http://www.mimos.my/
MIMOS Berhad (or MIMOS) is a research and development centre in Malaysia under purview of the Malaysian Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation (MOSTI). The company was founded as the Malaysian Institute of Microelectronic Systems in 1985.






*NATIONAL SPACE CENTRE (Agensi Angkasa Negara)*
BANTING, SELANGOR
http://www.arkitekfaa.com/resch-2-na...centre-banting






*The Asian Institute of Medicine, Science and Technology (AIMST) University*
Sungai Petani, Kedah






*Malaysian Global Innovation and Creativity Centre (MaGIC) Headquarters*
Cyberjaya, Selangor





https://mymagic.my/facilities/cyberj...working-space/

*Standard and Industrial Research Institute of Malaysia (SIRIM)*
Kuantan, Pahang
SIRIM is a corporate organisation owned wholly by the Malaysian Government, under the Minister of Finance Incorporated. It has been entrusted by the Malaysian Government to be the national organisation for standards and quality, and as a promoter of technological excellence in the Malaysian industry. 





http://www.dasazman.com/sirim.html

*Advanced Technology Training Centre (ADTEC)*
Alor Gajah, Melaka





https://www.facebook.com/25158575836...type=1&theater

*Malaysia retains position in Global Innovation Index 2019*
Bernama July 25, 2019 14:59 pm +08

KUALA LUMPUR (July 25): Malaysia retains its 35th position in the *Global Innovation Index (GII) 2019* and remains among the middle-income economies that are bridging the innovation divide, supported by its first rank in indicators such as high-tech net exports and creative goods exports.

Malaysia improves its rankings in four of the seven GII pillars: institutions (40th), infrastructure (42nd), business sophistication (36th), and creative outputs (44th), said a joint statement released by INSEAD, the World Intellectual Property Organisation (WIPO) and Cornell University.

“At the indicator level, the most significant improvements are in quality of universities, where Malaysia ranks 17th this year, and Gross Domestic Expenditure on research and development (GERD) performed by business, as well as GERD financed by business, where it takes the 25th and 16th positions, respectively.

“In several indicators, Malaysia ranks in the top 10; these include graduates in science and engineering (8th), university-industry research collaboration (8th), state of cluster development (8th), and several trade-related variables-such as high-tech imports and high-tech net exports and creative goods exports,” it said.

*Co-published by INSEAD, WIPO, a specialised agency of the United Nations, and Cornell University*, the GII is a leading benchmarking tool for business executives, policy makers and others seeking insight into the state of innovation around the world.

https://www.theedgemarkets.com/artic...ion-index-2019


----------



## lcloo

Zaid Ibrahim is a former Law Minister in Malaysian government. His remarks are always sharp to the point.






https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...-lots-of-other-work/1780582#.XVO7FxWLhSU.link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*KL second friendliest city in the world, survey finds *





PETALING JAYA: Keep on smiling, Malaysians. Kuala Lumpur emerged as the second friendliest city in the world, according to Big 7 Travel.

The capital of Malaysia is only behind Vancouver, Canada in the list of 50 Friendliest City In The World, according to a survey carried put by the global travel site on some 1.5 million people.


Other cities, which made the Top 10, include Bruges, Belgium (in third place), Taipei, Taiwan (4th), Hamburg, Germany (5th), Dublin, Ireland (6th), and Christchurch, New Zealand (7th).

Neighbouring South-East Asian cities to Kuala Lumpur, which made it to the Top 50 list are Chiang Mai, Thailand (11th), Siem Reap, Cambodia (20th), Singapore (24th), and Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam (46th).

"Malaysians are naturally friendly and nice to strangers, and Kuala Lumpur is the best example of this. The easy-going temperament of locals and their friendliness towards visitors means that it’s easy to make friends here.

"KL is a top spot for both tourists and expats, " Big 7 Travel wrote on its website.

The website also noted that these cities across the globe make one feel welcomed based on "how easy the city is to navigate or strangers helping you find your way when that pesky roaming data doesn’t work, to making new best friends in a local bar".

Big 7 Travel noted that Asian cities rated highly overall, with several US and Canada cities also making it into the Top 10.

Earlier this year, the travel website named Malaysia among the top 20 "most Instagrammable countries".

Malaysia emerged among the best travel destinations, including Penang, by CNN Travel for one of the best destinations to visit for the ultimate Asia experience in June this year, as well as topping the 2017 Global Muslim Travel Index as the best Muslim travel destination in the world.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...in-the-world-survey-finds#OyUEjAO7Q15yA8we.99


----------



## barjo

lcloo said:


> Zaid Ibrahim is a former Law Minister in Malaysian government. His remarks are always sharp to the point.
> 
> View attachment 573935
> 
> 
> https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...-lots-of-other-work/1780582#.XVO7FxWLhSU.link


Good with this, zakir also makes trouble with his "kuliah" in Indonesia, better not makes arab spring jokes in this region


----------



## macnurv

lcloo said:


> Zaid Ibrahim is a former Law Minister in Malaysian government. His remarks are always sharp to the point.
> 
> View attachment 573935
> 
> 
> https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...-lots-of-other-work/1780582#.XVO7FxWLhSU.link



Most of the times he is right on point, with some frequent misfires. As long as communal race based politics is alive and well in Malaysia, there is little to no hope for change here. I think the way PH government had mishandled pretty much all the major issues in recent year or so clearly shows either the cabinet is full of incompetent ministers or are unable to shed their long acquired habits.

In the whole of the cabinet I see only two people working the hardest, TDM and Lim Guan. The rest of them are mere clowns for the most part and leading the charge among them is the Works and Human Resources minister. When ever I read this guy, cant help but cringe.

The way things are moving, unless big crooks like Najib and his closest allies are sent to jail with recovery of money, PAS is gonna wipe the floor with all PH parties in North and East Malaysia and be in a position to be the real king makers. PKR had been nothing but one disappointment after another. The chauvinists from all sides are having a field day.


----------



## lcloo

Malaysians need to walk the middle path as this is a multi-racial, multi-religious country. Peace and harmony can only be achieved if people give and take. People in Sabah and Sarawak are fortunate that they tolerated each other's differences. They fight politically but don't fight or get involve in racial and religious issues.

West Malaysians are less fortunate because politicians are using religion and ethnic race as their agenda to make political gains. In peninsular, politicians from Malays, Chinese, and Indians and others all have been chauvinists and unfortunately common people are still blinded by them.

Few decades ago, I think sometimes during 1970s or 1980s, the national slogan was Muhibbah, nowadays nobody mentions the word any more. What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

lcloo said:


> Malaysians need to walk the middle path as this is a multi-racial, multi-religious country. Peace and harmony can only be achieved if people give and take. People in Sabah and Sarawak are fortunate that they tolerated each other's differences. They fight politically but don't fight or get involve in racial and religious issues.
> 
> West Malaysians are less fortunate because politicians are using religion and ethnic race as their agenda to make political gains. In peninsular, politicians from Malays, Chinese, and Indians and others all have been chauvinists and unfortunately common people are still blinded by them.
> 
> Few decades ago, I think sometimes during 1970s or 1980s, the national slogan was Muhibbah, nowadays nobody mentions the word any more. What happened?


When people are poor, food and house are priorities. When living standard lifted, spiritual need comes.

Malaysia is divided by race and religion. Western democracy enlarge divergence in most cases, that's how it works and it's human nature. That's why China use Democratic Centralism instead of western one which has lethal flaw.

Even those single race area, such as Taiwan, South Korea and Japan, Western democracy successfully enlarge divergence among people.

Free speech and freedom of religion just add fuel to the flames.

Best wishes for you, China is stronger than 21 years ago. Chinese should not be slaughtered without severe consequence.

爪夷文之乱：选举解决不了的马来西亚族群冲突
http://news.dwnews.com/global/news/2019-08-19/60145833.html


----------



## powastick

macnurv said:


> In the whole of the cabinet I see only two people working the hardest, TDM and Lim Guan. The rest of them are mere clowns for the most part and leading the charge among them is the Works and Human Resources minister. When ever I read this guy, cant help but cringe.


Disagree, worst is the education Minister. Lim Guan Eng might able to check corruption, but he exaggerates the numbers of past administration opening him up for attacks. Otherwise the finance minister position is meant to silence him. DAP starting to lose support from non-Malays after Bersatu started to attack Chinese/Indian school and being useless on Zakar Naik. I'm not sure why Mahathir wants to bring a non-issue to attack the Chinese, but I think he needs something to shore up Malay support which is weak.



macnurv said:


> The way things are moving, unless big crooks like Najib and his closest allies are sent to jail with recovery of money, PAS is gonna wipe the floor with all PH parties in North and East Malaysia and be in a position to be the real king makers. PKR had been nothing but one disappointment after another. The chauvinists from all sides are having a field day.


Disagree, even if Najib is convicted, BN will still win. Heard of Bossku? If election were to call right now, Pakatan will lose by big margin. Most of Najib supporters believe Najib is innocent, and his wealth is because his family is rich. Malays were complaining about payments and projects under Najib, but right now under Mahathir is worst. At least during Najib time they had BR1M (welfare money) while not admitting when 1 in 5 Malaysian are in poverty. By reducing BR1M, Mahathir removed the safety net.

https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...e-grossly-underreported-actual-number/1783504


----------



## lcloo

*Correcting the U-turn government*
Joe Samad
-
September 2, 2019 9:15 AM







Youth and Sports Minister Syed Saddiq Syed Abdul Rahman recently posted photos on Instagram of him sharing a meal with preacher Dr Zakir Naik. This big U-turn came soon after he called for Naik to be deported.

That was the straw that broke the camel’s back. Syed Saddiq probably thought it was a proud moment, but his whimsical out-of-the-blue public relations publicity stunt went horribly wrong. Right-thinking Malaysians were aghast at the cosiness displayed by a minister on a hot-potato issue that still consumes Malaysians.

Some said he is a youthful and handsome prodigy but a naïve one in this case.

Syed Saddiq is the face of youth in the Pakatan Harapan (PH) government. He represents the hope of the young voters who voted for change in GE14. Instead, we are getting the same tired old politics.

It cannot be denied that PH is now a replica of the Barisan Nasional (BN) government – nothing has changed.

In May 2018, we were proud that we have the oldest prime minister in the world. What is there to be proud about now, if you run a “nyanyuk” government?

Many younger voters vehemently objected to Dr Mahathir Mohamad but wanted a change in leadership. Now I can understand why. History is repeating itself: it’s hard for a leopard to change its spots.

Syed Saddiq’s postings sum up what is wrong with the Malaysian government. I must stop saying PH government or BN government. Mahathir and Syed Saddiq represent the government – the Malaysian government.

Malaysia, the nation, should come first. We must not repeat the same racial, religious, political rhetoric and crowd-pleasing antics of the BN era.

In Sabah, the people are upset by an about-turn on the proposed Papar dam and the Tanjung Aru Eco-Development project.

Parti Bersatu Sabah’s information chief, Joniston Bangkuai, said the Warisan-led state government’s inconsistent stand had raised the eyebrows of many, including those who voted for them.

“At the rate these flip-flop decisions are being made, this Warisan-led coalition state government should be known as a ‘U-turn government’,” he said.

The state government has to recognise the groundswell and not bulldoze through projects, otherwise these projects will face a similar fate as the coal-fired plant in Lahad Datu many years back.

In July, it was reported that about 100,000 job applications were received by the Sabah Public Service Commission for 401 job vacancies. Where did the rejected ones go?

In July 2018, the Sabah trade and industry ministry, under Madius Wilfred Tangau, announced that it aims to create 600,000 jobs by 2023, under the small and medium enterprises sector.

The latest statistics show that the unemployment rate has increased. The Sabah government has to really think hard about how to create these 600,000 jobs.

Floating nice figures is one thing, but putting words into action is another thing. The fact that 100,000 people chased 401 jobs in Sabah shows that we need more industries and the use of digital technology in a sharing economy to promote self-employment.

We read that many Sabahans have left the state to look for jobs in foreign countries. They end up being exploited and deported with nothing in their pockets.

PPBM’s policy and strategy bureau chief Rais Hussin said recently that the ruling coalition would lose federal power if a general election were held the next day. His frank views are being echoed by other component party leaders.

The same goes for the Sabah state government. People are now comparing statistics with that under the former state government, led by Musa Aman, and the figures do not look good.

Granted, it would not be fair to compare apples with apples as the circumstances are different – we are now saddled by 1MDB and all the financial mismanagement that is being exposed daily.

But the fact remains that people need jobs; people need to feed their families. They are tired of excuses. In the digital age, you can’t hide or run; people need answers and solutions. The state government has to answer to the people.

Mahathir has admitted weaknesses in communicating the success of its policies as the reason behind PH’s dwindling popularity.

“The press loves controversy. So that’s why I find it difficult to comment on controversial matters,” he said. Another Trump-like statement from Mahathir. If you can’t clearly articulate your policies and behaviour, don’t blame the press.

Khat is a good example of poor communication and U-turns. What was the khat issue about? Arabic, Muslims, race, Maszlee, fun games, art, calligraphy, compulsory, not compulsory, elective subject, hours spent on learning, how many pages, etc.

The public is confused, the Cabinet is confused, the whole country is confused. Isn’t that poor communication? The current style is to shoot from the hip first and clarify later.

Don’t blame the press.

Opinion articles by intellectuals, writers and the Malay middle class show that many are saying it would be better for Malaysians to migrate, and that it would be better for our children to be educated overseas and continue working there.

At least then we would not have to deal with “holier than thou” Muslims who say that only enemies of Islam would want Naik to be extradited. A PAS leader has even said that only hypocrites and sinners would want him booted out.

I am a Malaysian Muslim. Why should I be publicly condemned by a PAS leader as a sinner and hypocrite while an Indian fugitive, wanted in India and banned in several countries, is seen cosying up to the PM and our ministers as if he were the centre of the earth?

Would a Malaysian be able to claim asylum in Commonwealth countries such as the UK or Canada in the same manner that Naik is being harboured here? Those countries, with significant Muslim populations, must have thoroughly investigated him before banning his entry.

Many of us would hesitate to leave the country of our birth and the country we love. Unless the government changes its ways, we might see a mass migration if Naik is somehow installed as a new religious leader.

I always understood that our sultans are the heads of religion in each state. Now I am beginning to be confused as to who has the real religious authority in Malaysia, just as I am confused about khat being part of the school curriculum.

Will the Cabinet take time to think through what they are proposing, especially when it comes to sensitive issues like religion, race relations and education, and learn to communicate better with the general public before making embarrassing U-turns that stir up emotions and endless debate?

Take to heart the campaign line used by former US president Bill Clinton: “It’s the economy, stupid.” Concentrate on improving the economy and creating jobs and do not get distracted by issues like khat and Naik which do not bring any real benefit to the nation.


----------



## lcloo

*Mother of 4 blazes the trail as Sabah’s first woman fire station chief *
Durie Rainer Fong
4 days ago





KOTA KINABALU: It will be a triple celebration for Agustavia Joe Guasi this month as she will not only be celebrating her birthday on National Day but also her appointment as the first woman fire station chief in Sabah.

The 37-year-old from Kampung Nalapak, Ranau, a remote village in the foothills of the Crocker Range, created history when she was named head of the Lintas station here on Aug 1.

The mother of four never imagined such an achievement when she joined the Fire and Rescue Department as a recruit in 2001.

“I only wanted to have a career, so I immediately applied when there was an opening at the department. I never planned to be a firefighter.

“But I grew to love the job after I got in and it feels right with my soul.

“This is one of the best moments of my life and I will never forget it,” she told FMT.

Agustavia, the third of seven siblings from a Dusun family, spoke of the pressure accompanying her new position, especially in a field traditionally dominated by men.

“At first I was worried that I would not be up to the task as a station chief, particularly as I am the first female to hold the position in Sabah,” she said.

“But it must be the hope of the department and highest management to see me succeed in this job. I don’t intend to let them down.”

Before her promotion, she said, she mostly followed orders and carried out routine assignments.

“But as a senior officer, I am now responsible for ensuring that those under me execute their duties according to procedure,” said Agustavia, who was formerly with the Sabah fire operations centre.

“I also need to equip myself with the knowledge to match my male counterparts.

“And as a mother, I have to think about my children and family, who I cannot abandon. But I understand the sacrifices I have to make to carry out my duties.”

She has promised herself that she will do her best, and is sure of plenty of support and guidance along the way.

“I will have encouragement and support from my state director, deputy director and other station chiefs who will motivate me to do my best.”

She is also banking on her 18 years of experience in being a firefighter, which has seen her participation in missions related to floods, draughts and even the 2015 earthquake in her hometown of Ranau.

She told FMT the quake rescue mission was by far her most difficult task.

She hopes her experience will inspire others, especially women, to sign up as firefighters. But she does not make light of the challenges and sacrifices that this entails.

“It is not as easy as just putting on the uniform. You need to be prepared mentally as well as physically to do the job.

“It’s a high-risk job. While some women fear fires, some women simply learn to control it.”


----------



## lcloo

Musang King Durian is the rising star in Malaysia's fruit export.

*Journey of Musang King *

Metro News
Wednesday, 04 Sep 2019

By FOONG PEK YEE

image: https://apicms.thestar.com.my/uploads/images/2019/09/04/250335.jpg





The Musang King durian stands out for its smooth texture, plump flesh and bright yellow hue.

HIS search for a flavoursome durian ended 28 years ago in Tanah Merah, Kelantan, when he found the “king” of the King of Fruits.

It was love at first bite for Frankie Tong Thien Seng, thanks to a man named Wee, who introduced the fruit which locals in Kelantan referred to as Raja Kunyit.


Back then, Frankie was a 32-year-old fruit sapling seller from Karak, Pahang, who was on a search for the best variety of durian.

Today, Raja Kunyit is known as Musang King.

“People outside Kelantan generally know that Gua Musang (not Raja Kunyit) is from Kelantan.

“I renamed the fruit Musang King, having borrowed the word ‘musang’ from the town,” recalled the 60-year-old Frankie when StarMetro visited his orchard in Karak, about 100km from Kuala Lumpur.

He continues to refer to Musang King as his “superstar of tomorrow”.

image: https://apicms.thestar.com.my/uploads/images/2019/09/04/250332.jpg




Frankie with his first Musang King durian tree in his orchard in Karak, Pahang.

“From the day I first tasted Raja Kunyit, I somehow knew deep in my heart that it has the cut to make it big one day,” he said.

He said he nurtured the specie from the day he brought the sapling from its Tanah Merah hometown to Karak .

“It has the 10 required criteria to be the ‘King of the King of Fruits’.

“It appeals to 60% to 70% of durian lovers. Its smooth and dense bright yellow pulp has a sweet and bitter taste, “ he said adding that the saplings were very saleable.

Musang King, he added, also has good commercial value.

“A well-maintained Musang King tree has good disease resistance and high yield,” he said.

But Frankie said it was Datuk Seri Liow Tiong Lai who gave Musang King the much needed boost to penetrate the China market.

image: https://apicms.thestar.com.my/uploads/images/2019/09/04/250333.jpg




Frankie and a visitor taking a closer look at the durian specie, D88. It is among several top species growing in his orchard in Karak, Pahang.

The former MCA president and four-term Bentong MP (1999-May 2018) was instrumental in the aggressive promotion of the fruit which thrives well in Bentong, Karak and Raub.

“This effort also managed to attract many tourists from China, Hong Kong, Singapore, as well local tourists to visit the orchards,” said Frankie.

He said the future of Musang King as well as other popular species like Red Prawn, Tekka, Black Thorn and XO was bright.

“To date, only 1% of the 1.4 bil population in China eat durians. The number is growing. Just imagine when 10% of them eat durians,” he said.

Above all, Frankie said one must have passion for durians if there was intention to venture into the business.

“Good farming practices is a must for high quality fruits and bumper harvest,” he added.

Apart from that, he said farmers must meet the criteria set by importers in order to have a competitive edge.

image: https://apicms.thestar.com.my/uploads/images/2019/09/04/250334.jpg




Durian saplings at the Tong Seng orchard in Karak.

“Durians, like any other commodities, will face competition.

“Having access to the overseas market is a good start,” he said.

Frankie said it was passion for durian that resulted in four generations in his family to persevere in the business - from his grandfather who arrived from China to his son.

Frankie and his wife Wong Siew Leng run the Tong Seng Nursery in Karak, which was registered in 1983.

They have three children, and their son is also in the durian trade.

He said his father Tong Sin Long, in his 80s now, still visits durian orchards and acts as an adviser for farms as far as Sabah and Sarawak.

Frankie recalls as a child following his father on trips to sell saplings.

image: https://apicms.thestar.com.my/uploads/images/2019/09/04/250336.jpg




MCA president Datuk Seri Dr Wee Ka Siong (third from left) and other MCA leaders on a recent visit to Tong Seng Nursery in Karak. On Wee’s left is Frankie.

“Selling durian was not enough to make a living or raise a family.

“We had to sell fruit saplings and do other farm jobs to make ends meet, “ he said, adding that durian farmers were very poor in the old days.

Frankie said that a durian fruit was priced at 10sen about 50 years ago , and the price later went up to between RM1 and RM3 three decades ago.

“Durians are now sold by weight. One Musang King weighing about two kg can fetch about RM100,” he said.

While new species of durians continue making their way to the market, Frankie said he was confident Musang King is here to stay.
Stay tuned for a new offer coming to you soon.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/metro/metro-news/2019/09/04/journey-of-musang-king#WrEdMY4j0T4tVPRj.99


----------



## lcloo

*Malaysia's July exports exceed forecast with 1.7% growth to nearly RM88b (US$20 Billion)*





KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia’s July exports expanded by 1.7% to RM87.96bil (about US$20 billion) from a year ago, exceeding a Bloomberg forecast of a 2.5% on-year decline.

The Minister of International Trade and Industry said in a statement on Wednesday it was the highest export value ever recorded for July.

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business...17-growth-to-nearly-rm88b#2YieflpJWJ9KoUFc.99


----------



## lcloo

They swim across the Malacca straits from Sumatra, Indonesia and landed on Melaka, Malaysia.

*Melaka grappling with invasion of Indonesian wild pigs* 





Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...n-of-indonesian-wild-pigs#PdDW7Tr7O6EiAUky.99


----------



## Nike

lcloo said:


> They swim across the Malacca straits from Sumatra, Indonesia and landed on Melaka, Malaysia.
> 
> *Melaka grappling with invasion of Indonesian wild pigs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...n-of-indonesian-wild-pigs#PdDW7Tr7O6EiAUky.99



Never though we are succedding to invade Malaysia, by this means


----------



## mejikuhibiu

lcloo said:


> They swim across the Malacca straits from Sumatra, Indonesia and landed on Melaka, Malaysia.
> 
> *Melaka grappling with invasion of Indonesian wild pigs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...n-of-indonesian-wild-pigs#PdDW7Tr7O6EiAUky.99


I dont know this pig can swim cross the sea.. i think they only can swim on river..


----------



## lcloo

Photo of Malaysian 62th National Day Parade on August 31st.


----------



## lcloo




----------



## trishna_amṛta

mejikuhibiu said:


> I dont know this pig can swim cross the sea.. i think they only can swim on river..



They don't. Which is why that news article is ridiculous. If it were elephant or python than it is plausible, but even elephant would hesitate to swim across a busy waterway such as Malacca strait. Only reptile (typically python or salty) would swim across such busy waterway but than again all reptile are solitary creature thus won't be coming in large number.


----------



## Hiraa

I know this is not the right forum but I need help regarding my visit to Malaysia this december. Can anyone local help me? Will really appriciate it.


----------



## powastick

Hiraa said:


> I know this is not the right forum but I need help regarding my visit to Malaysia this december. Can anyone local help me? Will really appriciate it.


What purpose?


----------



## Hiraa

powastick said:


> What purpose?


Posted on your profile page.


----------



## xenon54 out

Arab girl singing Turkish song in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## lcloo

It is sad that our prime Minister seen at lost on why the government candidate lost the bye election. It is very clear that the people are very disappointed by the flip flop behaviours, broken promises of the PH government, the directionless government policies etc.

*Tg Piai defeat much worse than expected, says PM *

PETALING JAYA: There is a need for a serious post-mortem to identify why Pakatan Harapan was defeated in the Tanjung Piai by-election, says Prime Minister Dr Mahathir Mohamad.

"A detailed, serious and honest post-mortem must be made at all levels of the parties to find out what was real reason for the by-election defeat (for Pakatan Harapan)," said Dr Mahathir in a statement on Monday (Nov 18).

The Pakatan Harapan chairman said that he expected the opposition to win by a 2,000 vote majority, adding that the 15,086-vote defeat was much worse than he anticipated.

"I take note of the results of the recent by-election. I accept the results made by the people of Tanjung Piai," said the Parti Pribumi Bersatu Malaysia chairman.

"I thank all who worked hard throughout the by-election," added Dr Mahathir

This is the first time Dr Mahathir had stated anything publicly since the worst by-election defeat for Pakatan since it won the Federal Government last year.

The Tanjung Piai by-election saw MCA's Datuk Seri Dr Wee Jeck Seng win with an overwhelming 15,086-vote majority.

Wee, a former two-term Tanjung Piai MP, garnered a total of 25,466 votes against Pakatan candidate Karmaine Sardini who obtained 10,380 votes; Gerakan's Wendy Subramaniam (1,707), followed by Datuk Dr Badhrulhisham Abdul Aziz of Berjasa (850) and two independents, Dr Ang Chuan Lock (380) and Faridah Aryani Abdul Ghaffar (32).


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...rse-than-expected-says-pm#sXrcHMtxYJdPTcCa.99


----------



## Mista

lcloo said:


> It is very clear that the people are very disappointed by the flip flop behaviours, broken promises of the PH government, the directionless government policies etc.



Yeah I can feel the change. Many Johoreans work in Singapore and many Singaporeans visit Johor; Johoreans will benefit greatly if there are more transport links with Singapore. Plans such as the HSR and the RTS were progressing nicely under BN and many Johoreans were expecting a less tiring journey into Singapore, until Mahathir came into power and stalled all projects.

I don't why would PH do that. It hurts your own people more than Singaporeans, and for what purpose? To spite Singapore? To reverse Najib's legacy like what Trump did to Obama's legacy?


----------



## lcloo

Mista said:


> Yeah I can feel the change. Many Johoreans work in Singapore and many Singaporeans visit Johor; Johoreans will benefit greatly if there are more transport links with Singapore. Plans such as the HSR and the RTS were progressing nicely under BN and many Johoreans were expecting a less tiring journey into Singapore, until Mahathir came into power and stalled all projects.
> 
> I don't why would PH do that. It hurts your own people more than Singaporeans, and for what purpose? To spite Singapore? To reverse Najib's legacy like what Trump did to Obama's legacy?


Mostly they tried to demolish everything related to Najib.


Meanwhile, dear Prime Minister, Economic Affairs Minister and Finance Minister and other cabinet ministers, please push our economy fast forward instead of working on messy internal party and inter parties politics, Rakyat first! remember?

*As Malaysia’s voter disenchantment grows, time for Pakatan to get the economy moving*

Wednesday, 20 Nov 2019 06:49 AM MYT

BY LESLIE LAU MANAGING EDITOR, THE MALAY MAIL.

COMMENTARY, Nov 20 — Yes, it is true the government needs time to fix a lot of structural issues plaguing the country, and yes, it is true that many things cannot change overnight.

But if there is one single reason why Tanjung Piai voters voted the way they did last weekend, it is probably because of the state of the economy.

Here’s the thing: many politicians and analysts will offer up a laundry list of voter grievances which contributed to Pakatan Harapan’s (PH) worst showing at the ballot box since winning power in Putrajaya and they may well be right. But ultimately, most of these complaints would not matter if the economy was not in the doldrums.

While it takes time to move away from the previous Barisan Nasional (BN) government’s style of administration that was riddled with allegations of corruption and cronyism, the ordinary Malaysian voter has obviously lost patience because there does not seem to be enough reasons to be optimistic about the future.

Hence, our WhatsApp groups are filled with complaints, allegations and mostly ridicule and jokes about the PH government and its leaders. The kind of memes which get shared used to be reserved for BN leaders and their supporters just a year ago.

So what this government must understand is this: what is ultimately important right now is to get the economic engine humming smoothly.

And that is at the heart of the grievances of the disenchanted voters — from the petrol station owner who has seen his sales fall by at least 10 per cent, to the roadside hawker who has seen his business affected by Grab food delivery, to the casual worker who has lost his job because he used to work for a crony company and now has to be a Grab driver.

So what needs to be done?

Well, for a start, abolishing tolls immediately on all the major highways would help. Sure, it is a complicated process but right now, the voter does not really care. That is the reality. This was a promise made in the PH manifesto.

Perhaps the government can issue bonds to buy up the concessions because the taxpayer is on the hook no matter what. At least if tolls are abolished many Malaysians would see their daily burdens eased immediately.

It would also buy the government much needed goodwill and time to fix other problems.

And how about fixing the country’s creaking infrastructure like roads? Just repaving the trunk roads around the country from Perlis to Johor, and from Kelantan to Sabah and Sarawak would see billions of ringgit injected into the economy through contractors and job creation.

Surely our political leaders have travelled on these roads, much of which are in a deplorable state.

Recently, the government launched a document entitled Shared Prosperity Vision. That would have been a good starting point for this government to shape the narrative as the document was predicated on creating a decent standard of living for all and to ensure a better distribution of wealth.

The Shared Prosperity Vision was a well-thought out and written document, but besides the efforts of the Ministry of Economic Affairs, very few Cabinet ministers or PH party leaders have campaigned for or tried to sell the ideas to voters.

Instead, what the public has been treated to in recent times has been a continuation of political posturing and internal rifts within the ruling parties of the PH coalition.

The collective leadership of the government has failed to make the case to the public for what the future holds for Malaysia.

Can you blame the public for becoming cynical?

Let’s face it. Neither the MCA or Umno can offer much of an alternative to the public right now, especially with many of the latter’s top leaders facing criminal trials and yet the people of Tanjung Piai chose to give the BN candidate the vote.

It’s not that issues like race relations, education and other complaints are not important. But if the economy is not growing and if wealth is not distributed equally the government can never hope to solve those problems.

Voters are far more open to the concept of patience and are even a forgiving lot when their pockets are relatively full and when they have decent jobs. It is not a far-fetched prediction to say that if the US economy is doing very well next year, Donald Trump will be re-elected as president, no matter what kind of a buffoon you may think he is.

The role of government in bad times is arguably to offer up a fiscal policy of spending, to open the taps if you like, and to ensure the economic engine roars into life.

Right now, it is sputtering.

And when the economy sputters, the public will blame the ruling government for everything and anything that is wrong.

Reacting to those criticisms in a defensive manner will not solve anything. But getting the economy moving can.

Tweet by former Law Minister Zaid Ibrahim


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

UMNOPutra said:


>





viva_zhao said:


> When people are poor, food and house are priorities. When living standard lifted, spiritual need comes.
> 
> Malaysia is divided by race and religion. Western democracy enlarge divergence in most cases, that's how it works and it's human nature. That's why China use Democratic Centralism instead of western one which has lethal flaw.
> 
> Even those single race area, such as Taiwan, South Korea and Japan, Western democracy successfully enlarge divergence among people.
> 
> Free speech and freedom of religion just add fuel to the flames.
> 
> Best wishes to you, China is stronger than 21 years ago. Chinese should not be slaughtered without severe consequence.
> 
> 爪夷文之乱：选举解决不了的马来西亚族群冲突
> http://news.dwnews.com/global/news/2019-08-19/60145833.html



There are many Malay politicians paid by your former colonists. They want to divide and rule again. The divergence will be unavoidable, because Malay is too damn close to Strait of Malacca.

As long as liberal democracy goes, Malay will be divided, by race, religions, and language. It's just a matter of time.

It's a tragedy of both Malayan and ethnic Chinese. Your former colonists need this, they will stand on Malayan's side, so that they can control Strait of Malacca for ever, and Malayan will be their proxy.

It's nothing new, it's proxy war.

You guys better postpone the unavoidable chaos, so that the deterrence of China can force those warmongers be rational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## Mista

*Need for third bridge between Johor and Singapore to ease congestion: Malaysian Home Affairs Minister*

ISKANDAR PUTERI: The construction of a third bridge linking Malaysia and Singapore is a long-term measure to tackle congestion at both immigration checkpoints, said Home Minister Muhyiddin Yassin on Monday (Nov 25).

Mr Muhyiddin Yassin said he had already informed the federal government about the need for the construction of the bridge in order to ease congestion at the Bangunan Sultan Iskandar (BSI) Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) complex and Sultan Abu Bakar CIQ complex. 

“If the state government supports, I will ensure this initiative (the construction of a third bridge) will be started,” he said during a debate at the Johor state assembly on Monday.

Mr Muhyiddin Yassin, who is also chairman of the Special Committee on Congestion at the Johor Causeway, said preliminary studies have been conducted and showed a need to build a third bridge linking Johor and Singapore. 

The minister said a third link between Johor and Singapore does not have to be a bridge but can instead be in the form of a tunnel across the Straits of Johor. 

“Before we used to have only one bridge (Johor–Singapore Causeway), then we had two bridges (Johor Causeway and Malaysia-Singapore Second Link) and now these two can no longer cope (with the congestion),” he said.

State Public Works, Transport and Infrastructure Committee chairman Mohd Solihan Badri told reporters outside the state assembly hall that Muhyiddin's third bridge proposal was an appropriate step.

He said the CIQ complex in BSI was built in 2003 and will reach its full capacity next year.

In October, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad said that only the construction of "a third bridge" would alleviate the congestion issue at the Causeway and Second Link. 

Dr Mahathir first mooted the idea of a crooked third bridge project in his first stint as prime minister. 

The original concept of the bridge involved a six-lane highway that would curve in a way that would allow vessels to pass under it. But the project was dropped by his successor Abdullah Ahmad Badawi. 

Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...third-bridge-home-minister-muhyiddin-12124854


----------



## polanski

RSK MIG and Sukhoi are in Crisis: Russian Offers Fighter Jet In Exchange of Palm Oil and Rubber https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ian-offers-junk-fighter-in-exchange-palm-oil/


----------



## Bogeyman

Malaysia's first ever Defence White Paper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Royal Malaysian Airforce need urgently to *re-expand *its fleet of medium transport helicopters to replace the ancient S-61As, and also to *re-establish* a fleet of smaller ones in the class of Dauphin.

Small and medium utility helicopters are far more useful as we experience two monsoon seasons (and heavy floods) each year in West Malaysia, and the large number of remote villages in East Malaysia.

We need at least a number of around 40 to 50 small and medium helicopters, those helicopters based in West Malaysia will have difficulty to fly to East Malaysia, as such having around 20 in peninsular Malaysia and around 30 in Sabah and Sarawak should be considered.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Tahniah .. Majulah Malaysia .. To be a Number One in SEA ..*


----------



## UMNOPutra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199236502590545921


----------



## UMNOPutra

Woow ... Betolkah semua prasangka dan tuduhan keji ini ...


----------



## UMNOPutra

It looks that Malaysia is still better than Indonesia and other SEA countries (except Singapore) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

We are improving    ???

ranked at 56 out of 77    syiok sendiri


----------



## powastick

lcloo said:


> We are improving    ???
> 
> ranked at 56 out of 77    syiok sendiri


When I was in school fascinating to see a classmate bragging his circle of friends that he got a D. The rest of his washout friends got E or F. When he goes back, he proudly explain to his parent that he improved slightly, but his parent will have none of it, because is still a "D". There is a different between "jaguh kampung" and "jaguh dunia".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Tahniah to Malaysia.. Finally .... UNESCO acknowledged Silat or Pencak Silat is our origin and heritae from Malaysia .. not Indonesia ...

*Malaysia's silat or Pencak Silat receives UNESCO recognition*





KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 13 -- The martial arts ‘silat’ has been successfully inscribed under the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity category by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (UNESCO) this year.

The recognition was given at the 14th Session of the Intergovernmental Committee for the Safeguarding of Intangible Cultural Heritage currently held in Bogota, Colombia, from Dec 9 to 14.

Tourism, Arts and Culture Minister Datuk Mohamaddin Ketapi in a statement today said the matter was decided by the international body consist of 24 committee members from elected member states.

“It is a world-class recognition for silat to be enlisted by UNESCO as it is one of the country's most enduring cultural heritage treasures.

“The recognition will also reflect Malaysia's commitment to protect the world’s heritage,” he said.

He said the the nomination of silat and related documents were submitted to UNESCO headquarters based in Paris on March 30 last year and received good cooperation and assistance from various federal government and state agencies.

Mohamaddin also noted that this recognition was significant for the country after ‘Mak Yong’ was included in the Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity (Originally Proclaimed 2005) category during the third session held in Istanbul, Turkey, in 2008.

This was then followed by the inclusion of the ‘Dondang Sayang’ in the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity category during 13th Session in Port Louis, Mauritius, last year.

He said the recognition would further strengthen the relationship with the member states and enabling Malaysia to propose inclusion of more of the country’s priceless cultural heritage’s practices in the future.

The Malaysian delegation to the conference was led by the National Heritage Department director-general Mesran Mohd Yusop, and accompanied by, among others, deputy permanent delegate of Malaysia to UNESCO Puan Zuraini Abidin as well as National Silat Federation of Malaysia (PESAKA) president Tan Sri Mohd Ali Mohd Rustam.

-- BERNAMA

*http://bernama.com/en/general/news.php?id=1799198* and https://ich.unesco.org/en/RL/silat-01504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nufix

UMNOPutra said:


> Tahniah to Malaysia.. Finally .... UNESCO acknowledged Silat or Pencak Silat is our origin and heritae from Malaysia .. not Indonesia ...
> 
> *Malaysia's silat or Pencak Silat receives UNESCO recognition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 13 -- The martial arts ‘silat’ has been successfully inscribed under the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity category by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (UNESCO) this year.
> 
> The recognition was given at the 14th Session of the Intergovernmental Committee for the Safeguarding of Intangible Cultural Heritage currently held in Bogota, Colombia, from Dec 9 to 14.
> 
> Tourism, Arts and Culture Minister Datuk Mohamaddin Ketapi in a statement today said the matter was decided by the international body consist of 24 committee members from elected member states.
> 
> “It is a world-class recognition for silat to be enlisted by UNESCO as it is one of the country's most enduring cultural heritage treasures.
> 
> “The recognition will also reflect Malaysia's commitment to protect the world’s heritage,” he said.
> 
> He said the the nomination of silat and related documents were submitted to UNESCO headquarters based in Paris on March 30 last year and received good cooperation and assistance from various federal government and state agencies.
> 
> Mohamaddin also noted that this recognition was significant for the country after ‘Mak Yong’ was included in the Masterpieces of the Oral and Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity (Originally Proclaimed 2005) category during the third session held in Istanbul, Turkey, in 2008.
> 
> This was then followed by the inclusion of the ‘Dondang Sayang’ in the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity category during 13th Session in Port Louis, Mauritius, last year.
> 
> He said the recognition would further strengthen the relationship with the member states and enabling Malaysia to propose inclusion of more of the country’s priceless cultural heritage’s practices in the future.
> 
> The Malaysian delegation to the conference was led by the National Heritage Department director-general Mesran Mohd Yusop, and accompanied by, among others, deputy permanent delegate of Malaysia to UNESCO Puan Zuraini Abidin as well as National Silat Federation of Malaysia (PESAKA) president Tan Sri Mohd Ali Mohd Rustam.
> 
> -- BERNAMA
> 
> *http://bernama.com/en/general/news.php?id=1799198* and https://ich.unesco.org/en/RL/silat-01504



You do know that while Silat is recognized as being a heritage from Malaysia,* Pencak* Silat is also being recognized by UNESCO as Indonesian heritage right? You fucking dumb son of a whore.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...co-intangible-world-heritage-distinction.html

Anyway, claim as you like, but with Silat movies flowing like magma from Indonesia, I doubt anyone would think Silat is from Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*China ties ‘can benefit rakyat’*

PUTRAJAYA: The revival of the Bandar Malaysia project is testimony to Malaysia and China’s ability to collaborate for the benefit of the rakyat, says Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad.















The Prime Minister said the two countries enjoy a special, long-lasting bond that has been proven over the years to be of mutual benefit.

“China has remained as Malaysia’s biggest trading partner for 10 consecutive years, with trade growing at 8.1% to RM313.8bil (US$78 Billion) in the previous year, which constituted 16.7% of Malaysia’s total trade.

“Like the East Coast Rail Link project, Bandar Malaysia is pursued in the larger context of forging and underlining a long-term bilateral and trade relation between Malaysia and China.

“It is undertaken with a very clear objective, that such a project provides premium economic value to the country.

“The revised plan for Bandar Malaysia takes into consideration the government’s policy of ensuring that such a massive development project will be people-centric, add substantial value to the country’s economy and in tandem with our Shared Prosperity Vision 2030,” said Dr Mahathir in his keynote address at the signing ceremony of Bandar Malaysia at the Putrajaya International Convention Centre yesterday.

The Prime Minister witnessed the signing of the agreement to develop the project, which was inked between TRX City Sdn Bhd (TRXC) and IWH CREC Sdn Bhd (IWH-CREC).TRXC is a wholly-owned subsidiary of the Ministry of Finance (Inc) while IWH-CREC is a consortium comprising Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn Bhd (IWH) and China Railway Engineering Corp (M) Sdn Bhd (CRECM).

With the signing, the RM140bil (US$35 Billion) development of Bandar Malaysia, which was stalled following the 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB) scandal, was officially revived. Under the revised deal, the developers will also be required to build 10,000 affordable homes as well as 34.4ha of parks and recreational areas.

Dr Mahathir said Bandar Malaysia will have a significant impact on Malaysia’s economy as it will serve as a hub for high-impact global multinationals.

Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng, in his speech, said Chinese companies such as e-commerce conglomerate Alibaba and telecommunications firm Huawei are among those that have declared an interest in opening their regional hubs at Bandar Malaysia.

Also present at the event were China’s Ambassador to Malaysia Bai Tian and China Railway Group Ltd president Chen Yun.

The development of the Bandar Malaysia project is also part of the China’s Belt and Road Initiative.

Bandar Malaysia is located at the site of the Royal Malaysian Air Force base in Jalan Sungai Besi, which is about 7km from the Kuala Lumpur city centre.

Asked later as to when the project will commence, Dr Mahathir said: “I think soon. I have asked them to start immediately because I want to see it for myself.”

Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/12/18/china-ties-can-benefit-rakyat#z330dxEq2EMshoEa.99

*Bandar Malaysia to include HSR*




PUTRAJAYA: The revived Bandar Malaysia project will include the Kuala Lumpur-Singapore High Speed Rail (HSR), although the actual HSR project has yet to be decided, said Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad.

“We will have a station for the HSR in Bandar Malaysia. We need to decide on a suitable speed. It may not necessarily be 400kmph... that might reach Alor Setar. We would like to spend less, scale it down and perhaps do some adjustments first, ” Dr Mahathir told reporters after a signing ceremony between TRX City Sdn BHD (TRXC) and the IWC-CREC consortium.


There have been uncertainties surrounding the status of the HSR. Prior to this, Malaysia and Singapore have agreed to suspend the construction of the KL-Singapore HSR until May 31,2020, to enable both countries to find the best way forward for the project.

Dr Mahathir added that the Bandar Malaysia project would kick off soon.

“I told them to start immediately, as I want to see it for myself also, ” said Dr Mahathir, 94, drawing laughter from the reporters.

Yesterday, TRXC, a wholly owned subsidiary of the Minister of Finance (Inc) entered into a deal with IWH-CREC Sdn Bhd, the consortium comprising Iskandar Waterfront Holdings Sdn BHD (IWH) and China Railway Engineering Corp (M) Sdn Bhd (CREC), to develop Bandar Malaysia, with an estimated gross development value of RM140bil.

IWH-CREC is acquiring a 60% equity stake in Bandar Malaysia Sdn Bhd (BMSB), the project’s master developer, from its parent company TRXC.

Previously in April 2019, the Malaysian government approved the reinstatement of the project and welcomed IWH-CREC’s commitment into the project via the signing of the reinstatement of Bandar Malaysia Framework Agreement.

The 486 acre Bandar Malaysia is the largest piece of development land in the heart of Kuala Lumpur. It is located at the site of the Royal Malaysian Air Force facility in Sg Besi.

The payment by IWH-CREC for the 60% stake was anchored on Bandar Malaysia land valued at RM12.35bil.

The revived Bandar Malaysia deal will also see greater bumiputra participation throughout the project implementation and give priority for the use of locally-produced construction materials, technology and talent in the project.

“We have not decided on the percentage but it will likely be more than 30%, ” said Dr Mahathir.

In his speech, Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng said that in this revived deal, the staggered payment terms have been shortened and accelerated from the original seven years to three years to the benefit of the Malaysian government.

“The dividends from land sale will also be 50:50 between TRX and IWC-CREC from 40:60 previously, ” said Lim.

In addition to the original deposit sum of RM741mil, IWH-CREC will also pay an additional RM500mil as an advance payment.

The finance minister said Bandar Malaysia would bring substantive economic value to the nation with an expected GDV of RM140bil.

Under the new deal, Bandar Malaysia will be more rakyat centric as opposed to previously under 1MDB where the deal was driven by 1MDB Rationalisation Plan aimed at paying off 1MDB’s debts.

“We managed to double the number of affordable homes to 10,000 units. We will also create the 85-acre People’s Park, which will be a combination of a single contiguous built part and several satellite parts, ” said Lim.

Meanwhile, IWH executive vice-chairman Tan Sri Lim Kang Hoo said: “We are glad for the government’s strong support towards the Bandar Malaysia project and the IWH CREC consortium.

“Please allow me to reiterate IWH’s strong commitment to continually strengthen our collaboration with CREC and MoF Inc as a public-private partnership entity in order to achieve the aspirations of making Bandar Malaysia the game changer for the Malaysian economy.”

Bandar Malaysia aims to attract Fortune 500 global technology and entrepreneurial companies to establish their regional offices in Kuala Lumpur.

China Railway Group Ltd president Chen Yun said CREC is committed to creating a platform for China-Malaysia strategic cooperation and innovation exchange, fostering Malaysia’s digital innovation hub, and creating an image of a world-class city for Kuala Lumpur as a connection for transport, finance, data, cultures, enterprises and industries.

Analysts are positive on the revival of Bandar Malaysia on two fronts. Firstly, the increased participation of bumiputra companies will be the much needed spur for the Malaysian economy, which presently lacks a catalyst of growth.

The ECRL failed to excite the market, as the engineering, procurement, construction, commissioning contractor was China Communications Construction Co Ltd.

“If there are indeed more jobs for bumiputra companies, then this could be the much needed boost and multiplier affect needed for the Malaysian economy, ” said an analyst.

Concurrently, should the KL-Singapore HSR be revived, the analyst said construction counters may start to show some life.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business...r-malaysia-to-include-hsr#5tcC3e8ohIFPfxII.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

cabatli_53 said:


> Turkish defense industry rocks in Malaysia !
> 
> BAYKAR-TEGAC: Drone production
> ASELSAN-Sapura: Radio tech transfer
> Havelsan: 4 different deal
> SEFT-TDA: Warship design development
> Nurol-Nadi: Armored vehicle production
> Istanbul Tersanesi: 3 different deal
> Yongatech : microchip production
> Altınay: Tactical drone production
> Havelsan-AMP: Coastal radar system development
> Havelsan-BIP: Malaysian land forces syber warfare operation center establishment
> Havelsan-AR Eastern: Malaysian AirForces command control center
> Havelsan-BHıC ADT: Naval warships command control systems
> İstanbul shipyard- Bousteat: Multi-Purpose support ship design development
> TISAŞ-KOp: Firearm production



Ther is a great chance for Malaysia purchasing 4 ADA class, great defence and patrol for coast. Literal combat ship with Atmaca anti ship missile.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada-class_corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Oublious said:


> Ther is a great chance for Malaysia purchasing 4 ADA class, great defence and patrol for coast. Literal combat ship with Atmaca anti ship missile.
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada-class_corvette



Sorry to disappoint you, we have already finalised our next two 5 years plans for our navy, it is the French Gowind frigates (contract signed and sealed) in our 15 to 5 program.

*15 to 5 Program*
The RMN took a drastic approach by launched the '15 to 5' Fleet Transformation Program to ensure that the organisation perspectives as one of the potent power in the region. The RMN Future Fleet 15 to 5 programme is aimed at equipping the RMN with Scorpène-class submarine, Maharaja Lela-class frigate *(enlarged French Gowind Class frigates)* , Kedah-class, Keris-class littoral mission ship (initial 4 ships from China, contract signed) and Multi Role Support Ship (MRSS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Without participation of Indonesia, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan and the majority of OIC countries...It looks that this KL Summit failed to represent a world muslim. Mahathir also failed "permanently" to fulfill his "big dream and ambition" to be recognized as a leader of world muslim or "modern khalifah" from "Bangsa Melayu" or Malaysia ....#shameonyoumahathir


----------



## Oublious

lcloo said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, we have already finalised our next two 5 years plans for our navy, it is the French Gowind frigates (contract signed and sealed) in our 15 to 5 program.
> 
> *15 to 5 Program*
> The RMN took a drastic approach by launched the '15 to 5' Fleet Transformation Program to ensure that the organisation perspectives as one of the potent power in the region. The RMN Future Fleet 15 to 5 programme is aimed at equipping the RMN with Scorpène-class submarine, Maharaja Lela-class frigate *(enlarged French Gowind Class frigates)* , Kedah-class, Keris-class littoral mission ship (initial 4 ships from China, contract signed) and Multi Role Support Ship (MRSS).




Thats nothing, looks like more a patrol ship then defence ship. No sonar, no defence against anti-ship missile. Looks like waste of money if you ask me. Maybe they are searching for something with punch and power.

Ooh i see you have Gowind class, the rest of the ships more like patrol ships.

According to wiki your navy use Gowind class as a frigatte and ADA class is a corvette. Almost the same, if we look to your navies inventory you have old corvettes, maybe they want to change it with better and new one.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Royal_Malaysian_Navy



UMNOPutra said:


> Without participation of Indonesia, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan and the majority of OIC countries...It looks that this KL Summit failed to represent a world muslim. Mahathir also failed "permanently" to fulfill his "big dream and ambition" to be recognized as a leader of world muslim or "modern khalifah" from "Bangsa Melayu" or Malaysia ....#shameonyoumahathir




Indonesia, Pakistan, Iran, Turkey, Qatar and Malaysia was enough.


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Wooww ... Mahathir still think that Malaysia is better and more advanced than India to treat its citizen .. *

*His "Big Ambition" to be recognixed as a world muslim leader has made Malaysia to be a laughing country .. He also forget that Malaysia is only small country *

*Semut di seberang pulau tampak .. tetapi gajah di depan mata X tampak sama sekali ....**#shameonyoumahathir*
*
PM questions India’s new law on citizenship*
KUALA LUMPUR: Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad says India’s recently approved citizenship law is regrettable as it is discriminatory to Muslims.

The Prime Minister said he was sorry to see that India, despite being a secular state, was acting to deprive some Muslims of their citizenship.

“Already people are dying because of this law, so why is there a necessity to do this thing when all this while, for 70 years almost, they have lived together as citizens without any problems?

“If we do that here, you know what will happen.

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/12/21/pm-questions-indias-new-law-on-citizenship


----------



## lcloo

Hopefully, this one mega project will improve our economy.

*Malaysia enters new era of economic momentum with Bandar Malaysia revival*

The Star Online, Thursday, 26 Dec 2019





"Engagement and collaboration with Chinese companies bring huge dividends to local players, as they would learn and rewind to align themselves with market forces and efficiency level," said IQI Global chief economist Shan Saeed(pic).

KUALA LUMPUR: The Pakatan Harapan (PH) government has sent a very clear message to local and global investors that it will continue to maintain macroeconomic stability to drive the economy forward, said IQI Global chief economist Shan Saeed.

He pointed out the revived Bandar Malaysia, with an estimated total gross development value of RM140 billion (US$35 Billion), would herald a new era of economic momentum that benefited the masses.


"Engagement and collaboration with Chinese companies bring huge dividends to local players, as they would learn and rewind to align themselves with market forces and efficiency level.

"The government is cognisant of the fact that infrastructure investment can help spur growth, generate employment and provide structural stability to the economy. At the moment, the government looks totally committed in its strategic focus on development, infrastructure and growth, ” he told Bernama TV in an interview here on Tuesday.


Shan, who has more than 18 years of financial market experience in private banking, risk/compliance management, commodity investments, global economy, brand and business strategy, was asked to comment on the recent revival of the 196.7-hectare Bandar Malaysia project in Kuala Lumpur following a signing ceremony between Minister of Finance Inc’s unit TRX City Sdn Bhd and IWH-CREC Sdn Bhd, which is jointly owned by Malaysian and Chinese companies.

IQI Global is a leading property and investment company operating and advising clients in Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Hong Kong, London, Melbourne, Bangkok, Makati, Toronto and Dubai.

Shan said as countries navigated through turbulent times, infrastructure investment had become a new obsession for many economies in the ASEAN region.

Citing various reports, including from The Economist and the Wall Street Journal, he said ASEAN required US$1.2 trillion in infrastructure investment that could buttress growth in the region.

Some of the countries requiring infrastructure investment are Myanmar (US$400 billion), Indonesia (US$300 billion), Vietnam (US$150 billion), the Philippines (US$150 billion), Cambodia (US$100 billion), Thailand (US$25 billion), Laos (US$50 billion) and Malaysia ($25 billion)

Shan said infrastructure investment had a direct correlation with gross domestic product growth (GDP) outlook with a large impact at the macro level.

"For 2020, we at IQI Global foresee Malaysia's GDP hovering at around 4.4 per cent to 4.9 per cent next year.

"Foreign direct investment would keep (coming in) a steady flow because of three main reasons -- because Malaysia is an important player in the Belt and Road Initiative, is strategically located along the Straits of Malacca, and has a young, tech-savvy labour force," he said.

Shan said Malaysia would continue to be on the global investors’ radar due to its political and economic stability and infrastructure stability that bolstered the outlook of the ringgit, which remained structurally stable and was expected to move around 3.97 to 4.30 against the greenback in 2020. -- BERNAMA - Bernama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

Malaysia will declare "total war" to China if China continue to provoke us in the SCS .. No Doubt .. Our tentera Diraja Melayu with its spirit of "Ketuanan Melayu" will make China "Pulang Kampong" and "Lari Terbirit-Birit" ... 
*------*
*Malaysia will continue its claims in disputed South China Sea area, says Saifuddin*

PUTRAJAYA (Bernama): Malaysia will maintain its claim in the disputed South China Sea area despite China's objection to Malaysia's submission of the claim to the United Nations last month, says Foreign Minister Datuk Saifuddin Abdullah.

The minister said the ministry has expected Beijing's move and described it as "normal”. "For China to object is something that we expect. This is normal. I’m not saying we are okay about it, but it is our claim and we will maintain that, ” he told a press conference at Wisma Putra here Friday (Jan 3).

When asked about the ministry's next course of action, he said: "It depends, but the unusual end game is (for it to go to) arbitration.”

Saifuddin also said Malaysia is unafraid of retaliation from China. "If we are to fear that, we will not submit our claim," he said.

The minister, when listing Wisma Putra’s achievement in 2019, said that Malaysia has submitted to the UN secretary-general on Dec 12,2019, its claim to the remaining portions of its extended continental shelf at the northern area of Dangerous Ground in the South China Sea (Claim Area Limits of Continental Shelf Phase II).

The South China Morning Post reported last month that China has protested against Malaysia's filing to the UN and has urged the UN Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf to not consider Malaysia’s submission.

In the report, Beijing also accused Malaysia of infringing on its sovereignty following the submission. - Bernama

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2020/01/03/malaysia-will-continue-its-claims-in-disputed-south-china-sea-area-says-saifuddin


----------



## UMNOPutra

*The Progress of DNLV Project *


----------



## lcloo

UMNOPutra said:


> *The Progress of DNLV Project *


----------



## UMNOPutra

Direct effect of "Sumpah Jahanam" ...


----------



## UMNOPutra

Good Job Mahathir ... You are "actually" well performed as PM for Indonesia ..

*India asks importers to buy palm oil from Indonesia, not Malaysia: Report*
By Press Trust of India | New Delhi | Last Updated at January 08 2020 15:01 IST

_India is likely to import more palm oil from Indonesia amid the government's informal advisory to refiners not to buy the commodity from Malaysia following its remarks on the new citizenship law and Kashmir issue, according to government and industry sources.

On Monday, the commerce ministry held a detailed meeting with edible oil industry stakeholders and asked them informally to avoid purchase of Malaysian palm oil, a government source said.

India, the world's largest importer of vegetable oils, buys nearly 15 million tonne annually. Of this, palm oil comprises 9 million tonne and the rest 6 million tonne is soyabean oil and sunflower oil.

"We import 30 per cent of the palm oils from Malaysia, while 70 per cent from Indonesia. Our refiners can import from Indonesia which produces much higher than Malaysia," the source said.

Indonesia and Malaysia are the two countries which supply palm oils. There would not be any extra cost to import from Indonesia as the product and price is same, the source added.

Malaysia produces 19 million tonne of palm oil in a year, while Indonesia produces 43 million tonne, the trade data showed.

"It does not make any difference for refiners to import palm oils from Indonesia when the product and the prices are same. Why would refiners take risk when the government has informally asked us not to buy," an industry source said.

Instead of palm oils, India can think of increasing import of soyabean and sunflower oils to boost the domestic supply, the source added.

On December 20, Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir bin Mohamad had reportedly said,"I am sorry to see that India, which claims to be a secular state, is now taking action to deprive some Muslims of their citizenship." "If we do that here, you know what will happen. There will be chaos, there will be instability and everyone will suffer," he said.

Earlier, Mahathir had said in the UN General Assembly that India had “invaded and occupied” Kashmir. 

https://wap.business-standard.com/a...nesia-not-malaysia-report-120010800845_1.html_


----------



## lcloo

*So, who has been wiretapping the prime minister?*
Kua Kia Soong
-
January 9, 2020 12:24 PM 










In their excitement to try to further incriminate the former prime minister Najib Razak by releasing phone recordings clearly obtained from wiretaps on the then PM in 2016, the MACC chief commissioner Latheefa Koya, the inspector-general of police and the present PM seem to treat this serious breach of national security with uncharacteristic nonchalance. How’s that?

May I remind them that the Watergate scandal in the United States, involving the administration of President Richard Nixon from 1972 to 1974, led to Nixon’s impeachment and his eventual resignation?

The scandal stemmed from the June 17, 1972, break-in of the Democratic National Committee (DNC) headquarters at the Watergate Office Building in Washington, DC, by five men and the Nixon administration’s subsequent attempts to cover up its involvement in the crime.

Senators heard testimony that the president had approved plans to cover up administration involvement in the Watergate break-in, and learned of the existence of a voice-activated taping system in the Oval Office.

The scandal resulted in the indictment of 69 people. Trials or pleas resulted in 48 people — many of them top Nixon administration officials — being found guilty.

Watergate has become analogous to clandestine and often illegal activities undertaken by members of an administration. Those activities included bugging the offices of political opponents and people of whom Nixon or his officials were suspicious; ordering investigations of activist groups and political figures; and using the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), and the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) as political weapons.

*Our own ‘deep state” or foreign spies responsible?*

Could the wiretaps on Najib have been done by foreign spies?

We know the scandal in 2013 when the US National Security Agency was discovered to have tapped phone calls involving German chancellor Angela Merkel and her closest advisers for years and spied on the staff of her predecessors,
It led to the conclusion that the US diplomatic mission in the German capital had not just been promoting “German-American friendship” but it was a nest of espionage. The NSA spying scandal became a serious threat to the trans-Atlantic partnership. Was Angela Merkel upset!

So, if there is a likelihood that the wire-tapping of then PM Najib was done by such foreign operatives, don’t you think our present PM would likewise be terribly upset? But I don’t hear a squeak out of him. Is he not concerned that he might be the victim of such wiretapping? If not, why not?

If we leave out the possibility of outside interference, then the wiretapping of the Malaysian PM would certainly involve the so-called “deep state” that PH leaders have alluded to or blame whenever they are treated with insubordination by the civil servants.

I believe there is a deep state that has played the role of the powers-that-be at least since May 13, 1969 and that planned the New Economic Policy and the Malay Agenda to the present day.

Now, we certainly won’t be able to defrock this “deep state” for sure but the attorney-general should pursue a line of enquiry that uncovers who were responsible for the wiretapping of the then prime minister of Malaysia in 2016.

I am sure he is as concerned as we are that the prime minister of Malaysia can be subject to wiretapping by the powers-that-be.

I rather doubt the credibility of the Malaysian police who are complicit in this so-called “deep state” and who cannot find pastor Raymond Koh after two years or identify two grown men in a sex video in flagrante delicto!

_Kua Kia Soong is the adviser to Suaram._

_*The views expressed are those of the writer and do not necessarily reflect those of FMT.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

lcloo said:


> *So, who has been wiretapping the prime minister?*
> Kua Kia Soong
> -
> January 9, 2020 12:24 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In their excitement to try to further incriminate the former prime minister Najib Razak by releasing phone recordings clearly obtained from wiretaps on the then PM in 2016, the MACC chief commissioner Latheefa Koya, the inspector-general of police and the present PM seem to treat this serious breach of national security with uncharacteristic nonchalance. How’s that?
> 
> May I remind them that the Watergate scandal in the United States, involving the administration of President Richard Nixon from 1972 to 1974, led to Nixon’s impeachment and his eventual resignation?
> 
> The scandal stemmed from the June 17, 1972, break-in of the Democratic National Committee (DNC) headquarters at the Watergate Office Building in Washington, DC, by five men and the Nixon administration’s subsequent attempts to cover up its involvement in the crime.
> 
> Senators heard testimony that the president had approved plans to cover up administration involvement in the Watergate break-in, and learned of the existence of a voice-activated taping system in the Oval Office.
> 
> The scandal resulted in the indictment of 69 people. Trials or pleas resulted in 48 people — many of them top Nixon administration officials — being found guilty.
> 
> Watergate has become analogous to clandestine and often illegal activities undertaken by members of an administration. Those activities included bugging the offices of political opponents and people of whom Nixon or his officials were suspicious; ordering investigations of activist groups and political figures; and using the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), and the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) as political weapons.
> 
> *Our own ‘deep state” or foreign spies responsible?*
> 
> Could the wiretaps on Najib have been done by foreign spies?
> 
> We know the scandal in 2013 when the US National Security Agency was discovered to have tapped phone calls involving German chancellor Angela Merkel and her closest advisers for years and spied on the staff of her predecessors,
> It led to the conclusion that the US diplomatic mission in the German capital had not just been promoting “German-American friendship” but it was a nest of espionage. The NSA spying scandal became a serious threat to the trans-Atlantic partnership. Was Angela Merkel upset!
> 
> So, if there is a likelihood that the wire-tapping of then PM Najib was done by such foreign operatives, don’t you think our present PM would likewise be terribly upset? But I don’t hear a squeak out of him. Is he not concerned that he might be the victim of such wiretapping? If not, why not?
> 
> If we leave out the possibility of outside interference, then the wiretapping of the Malaysian PM would certainly involve the so-called “deep state” that PH leaders have alluded to or blame whenever they are treated with insubordination by the civil servants.
> 
> I believe there is a deep state that has played the role of the powers-that-be at least since May 13, 1969 and that planned the New Economic Policy and the Malay Agenda to the present day.
> 
> Now, we certainly won’t be able to defrock this “deep state” for sure but the attorney-general should pursue a line of enquiry that uncovers who were responsible for the wiretapping of the then prime minister of Malaysia in 2016.
> 
> I am sure he is as concerned as we are that the prime minister of Malaysia can be subject to wiretapping by the powers-that-be.
> 
> I rather doubt the credibility of the Malaysian police who are complicit in this so-called “deep state” and who cannot find pastor Raymond Koh after two years or identify two grown men in a sex video in flagrante delicto!
> 
> _Kua Kia Soong is the adviser to Suaram._
> 
> _*The views expressed are those of the writer and do not necessarily reflect those of FMT.*_


Well i think could be the Americans wired taping. After all, Mahathir did say Malaysia is an open book which anybody could spy and cynically reject US demand on Huawei. Also Lateffa refuse to reveal the identity of the source which even the police don't even know. Regardless, what she did was illegal.


----------



## lcloo

*KL’s Chow Kit, Sabah among NYT’s annual list of 52 global places to go this year*
Friday, 10 Jan 2020 10:33 AM MYT

BY RADZI RAZAK





An old building in Chow Kit in Kuala Lumpur. The NYT chose Chow Kit in Kuala Lumpur for the 20th destination to visit worldwide, describing the working class neighbourhood as a ‘gritty, underappreciated red-light district’. — Picture by Saw Siow Feng

KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 10 ― Malaysia’s capital city and its easternmost state of Sabah on Borneo made it into the _New York Times_ (NYT) 52 Places To Go in 2020 ― adding lustre to the *Visit Malaysia Year 2020 campaign*.

The annual list, compiled by the widely-read US paper, is seen as an influential travel advice for globetrotters in highlighting small, often-forgotten places in the world that spur tourism.


This year, Malaysia has the distinction of being one of only two countries in South-east Asia to make the list, the other being Cambodia.

The NYT chose *Chow Kit* in Kuala Lumpur for the 20th destination to visit worldwide, describing the working class neighbourhood as a “gritty, underappreciated red-light district”.

As for where to stay, the NYT suggested as first pick, the 113-room boutique hotel under the Ormond Hotel group, called *The Chow Kit*, designed by award-winning New York-based Studio Tack in its first project in Asia.


“Its handsome Chow Kit Kitchen & Bar, with reeded-glass windows, pulls in the local and international crowd with a modern Malaysian menu,” the NYT recommended.

“Next door, its wallet-friendly sister property MoMo’s has a pared-back look: unfussy micro-rooms have concrete and combed-plaster walls and plenty of wood, while a social space called the Playground replaces the traditional lobby,” it added.

*Sabah*, which was ranked 28 out of 52 in the list, was described as a *biodiversity hotspot *that offers diverse experiences while still being largely off the tourist map.

Amid global concern over climate change, NYT said tourism in Sabah could provide an incentive to protect the Borneo state’s “primeval jungles”.

“Adrenaline junkies can climb *Mount Kinabalu* and go diving with sharks off the *Semporna* coast. Beach lovers should head to *Gaya Island*, a short ferry ride from the capital Kota Kinabalu.

“But Sabah’s biggest draw is the chance to see endangered orangutans in the wild. Cruise along the Kinabatangan River in small boats to glimpse the apes, as well as pygmy elephants, crocodiles and proboscis monkeys. Or head to the Sepilok Orangutan Rehabilitation Center, which has been rescuing orphaned orangutans from forest fires and poachers since 1964,” the entry on Sabah read.

The other Asean destination is Kampot in Cambodia at number 23.

The other top 10 places listed in descending order are: US capital Washington DC; the British Virgin Islands; Rurrenabaque in Bolivia; Greenland in Denmark; Australia’s Kimberley Region; Paso Robles in California (USA); Sicily in Italy; Salzburg in Austria; Tokyo in Japan; and Caesarea in Israel.

Malaysia is hoping to attract 30 million international tourists who will collectively spend some RM100 million, adding revenue to the country amid a global economic slowdown triggered by trade tensions between the US and China, and now the Middle East.

The Visit Malaysia Year 2020 campaign was launched by Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad last December 31 with the theme “Visit Truly Asia Malaysia 2020”.


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkey form a big partnership offer for Malaysia on the projects of Tf-X, Gökbey helicopter, Atak-2 heavy attack helicopter and Hürjet. The TF-X offer is being considered by Malaysian officials and, later The decision will be given. According to Mr Kotil, Malaysian president is eager to form a Muslim alliance in defense and technology so First steps are taken in KL summit. Malaysia and Turkey has signed a deal on composite material production for aircraft projects.

Source:Tusaş, AA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

All the students are from SJK(C). A slap on the face for those who want to close down the Chinese medium schools.

* SJK(C) = Sekolah Jenis Kebangsaan (Cina) = National Type School (Chinese medium).

*Azmin celebrates Malaysian student contingent’s victory at Tokyo Math Olympiad*
Sunday, 12 Jan 2020 01:13 PM MYT

BY AZRIL ANNUAR


----------



## powastick

lcloo said:


> All the students are from SJK(C). A slap on the face for those who want to close down the Chinese medium schools.
> 
> * SJK(C) = Sekolah Jenis Kebangsaan (Cina) = National Type School (Chinese medium).
> 
> *Azmin celebrates Malaysian student contingent’s victory at Tokyo Math Olympiad*
> Sunday, 12 Jan 2020 01:13 PM MYT
> 
> BY AZRIL ANNUAR
> View attachment 599362
> 
> 
> View attachment 599365
> View attachment 599366


Both side wants to close down Chinese school. Its a matter of time. Maslee was scapegoated while DAP silently agrees.


----------



## lcloo

*So, what do Malaysians buy the most of online? Here’s a look at 2019’s top trends*
Monday, 13 Jan 2020 07:25 AM MYT

BY KENNETH TEE
KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 13 — Shopping, a favourite lifestyle past-time, is different today compared to a decade ago following the rise of e-commerce.

With another decade starting, _Malay Mail_ takes a look back at the shopping habits of Malaysians in 2019, in particular online shopping, with data provided by two of Malaysia’s largest e-commerce websites, Shopee Malaysia and Lazada Malaysia.


Shopee regional managing director Ian Ho said Selangor dominated the list of top purchasing states in the country followed by Kuala Lumpur, Johor and Penang for 2019.

“We recorded stellar performance on all fronts of our business during the first half of 2019, which was supported by increased shopping activities particularly during Chinese New Year and Hari Raya.

“The second half of the year recorded robust shopping activities driven by regional and global online shopping festivals — 9.9, 11.11 and 12.12,” he said in an email statement.

Among the top keyword searches by the four states were: powerbank (Selangor), _kasut_ or shoes (KL), blouse (Johor) and smart watch (Penang).

The following is the list of *top products sold* in each region throughout the country: *sports wristband* (central), *Milo powder* (northern), *baby diapers* (east), *sling bag and blouses* (south) and *powerbank* (East Malaysia).

For Lazada Malaysia, the list of top products sold in each region throughout the country in 2019 were washing machines (central), detox foot patches (northern), car wash towels (east), disposable diaper dispenser plastic bags (south) and softcover photo books (east Malaysia).

*Malaysians love their footwear and their Milo*

One thing is for certain, *we Malaysians love our footwear and Milo powder.*

Shopee’s Ho revealed that shoes topped the chart of most-sold items under its fashion category in 2019, followed by dress and trousers.

The high number of shoe purchases is also reflected in the top purchase list of products under the lifestyle category where shoe storage boxes came in first place among the top three.

Shoes, in particular women’s sports shoes, even made it to the top three products purchased in the East Coast of peninsula Malaysia.

Meanwhile, Malaysians’ favourite chocolate and malt powder brand Milo came in first in the list of overall most-purchased product under the Fast-Moving Consumer Goods (FMCG) category, followed by diapers and lipsticks.

Milo was also listed among the top three products for both the Central Region and the Northern Region throughout 2019.

Ho said most of the items under the FMCG and lifestyle categories were purchased by working adults aged between 20 and 49.

“Trendy teenagers and young adults seek after products such as wireless Bluetooth earphones, sneakers, sunglasses, clothing, watches and wearables. Basically, going along with fast fashion and new trends that are driven by social media.

“Working adults tend to buy more household items and necessities such as Milo, detergent, storage boxes and diapers,” he said.

According to Lazada Malaysia’s data, Home and Lifestyle products topped the list of categories whose items were purchased the most.

This was followed by accessories (electronic and fashion), health and beauty and fashion (men and women).

*Gender and age buying trends*

According to Ho, male users were seen to be more keen on shopping for mobile gadgets and tech accessories as compared to their female counterparts.

“There has always been a general association between women and shopping.

“However, in 2019, we found that more males have jumped on the bandwagon to shop online, with keywords such as powerbank, speaker, earphones and iPhone being searched for over 2.9 million times in total during our 11.11 Big Sale,” he said.

Among the top products purchased by male users were wireless earbuds (overall top product purchased under the Electronics category), powerbanks, motor oil filters, T-shirts, dishwashing liquid and mops.

As for the ladies, they were seen to be mostly searching for blouses, bags and shoes, including more frequent purchases from the Groceries & Pets, Women’s Clothing and Health & Beauty categories.

“They were looking for products such as lipsticks and facial masks, household products such as laundry detergent and shoe storage boxes, as well as fashion products such as dresses and shoes,” Ho added.

As for those over 50, Ho said health-related items were most sought-after apart from basic necessities.

*Record-breaking feats*

Ho said Shopee achieved consecutive records in their three major sales in September (9.9), November (11.11) and December (12.12) in 2019 — a testament to the success of its campaigns and increased confidence in online shopping across Malaysia.

“On 9.9, Shopee recorded three times the number of orders as compared to 2018. At its peak, 187,606 items were sold in a minute.

“On 11.11, we sold 70 million items in a single day with three times more orders recorded in the first hour compared to 2018.

“On 12.12, Shopee achieved a record-breaking performance with 80 million items sold. On this day, the total number of diapers sold could last a baby for 12,002 years,” he said.


----------



## UMNOPutra

cabatli_53 said:


> Turkey form a big partnership offer for Malaysia on the projects of Tf-X, Gökbey helicopter, Atak-2 heavy attack helicopter and Hürjet. The TF-X offer is being considered by Malaysian officials and, later The decision will be given. According to Mr Kotil, Malaysian president is eager to form a Muslim alliance in defense and technology so First steps are taken in KL summit. Malaysia and Turkey has signed a deal on composite material production for aircraft projects.
> 
> Source:Tusaş, AA



Supported by our long experiemce and expertise in the development of our 6th Gen fighter ... Turkey will get more benefit than us if Malaysia can joint their 5th Gen TFX project ...Malaysia BOLEH ...

*Turkey Invites Malaysia to Joint Production of TF-X Aircraft*
13 Januari 2020




Mock up of TF-X fighter at Paris Air Show 2019 (photo : TASS)

*Homegrown fighter jet to fly with domestic engine by 2029*

Turkey's TF-X National Combat Aircraft (MMU) – a joint project by the Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) and Presidency of Defense Industries (SSB) – is preparing for a maiden flight using a domestic engine in 2029.

Work to develop the engine continues at full speed, in cooperation with related institutions, according to Osman Dur, general manager of TR Engine, a new research and development (R&D) center for turboshaft engines.

He said some 80 engineers are working in the national fighter jet's domestic engine project, in cooperation with the Turkish Air Forces Command.

"The engine tests are set to be completed by 2026 or 2027. The MMU's maiden flight with a domestic engine will take place in 2029," he added.

The MMU is a fifth-generation jet with similar features to Lockheed Martin's F-35 Lightning II. The domestically-built aircraft is being developed to replace the Turkish Air Forces Command's F-16 fighters, ahead of the gradual phasing out of the latter throughout the 2030s.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/


----------



## lcloo

With the expertise of Malaysian flying car, and aerospace technology, Malaysia mesti Boleh!!! Turkey pun Boleh juga!!!


----------



## powastick

lcloo said:


> With the expertise of Malaysian flying car, and aerospace technology, Malaysia mesti Boleh!!! Turkey pun Boleh juga!!!


Malaysia has best stealth plane MH370. Nobody can find it.


----------



## UMNOPutra

A similar of our Keris Class ,,, but .... Not like Malaysia .. Its locally built by Myanmar with assistance from China .. MALAYSIA BOLEH ...






Bangladesh has started building their own small warships with assistance from China. The design of these boats look similar to the Chinese-made Keris-class for the Royal Malaysian Navy.

https://www.facebook.com/MaxDefense/
https://www.asiapacificdefensejourn...dxc8PPDrbJtmtxBMhUWL7Y7H9U4BmQ7AGuj3tpj2lUQgU


----------



## lcloo

Finally, after having these Sea King helicopters in service for 50 years, it is time for replacement.

*RMAF chief: 12 Nuri helicopters grounded*
Tuesday, 07 Jan 2020 08:26 PM MYT





KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 7 — Twelve Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) Nuri helicopters have been grounded said RMAF chief General Datuk Seri Ackbal Abdul Samad.

Without divulging further, he said the Nuri services had been discontinued until further notice.

Ackbal added the 50-year-old aircarft was at the tail end of its services and too costly to maintain.

“Even if RMAF has the money to buy Nuri maintenance equipment, it can take between nine to 18 months to obtain the spare parts.

“Besides, RMAF has plans to procure new aircraft to replace Nuri, but it is still in the evaluation stage,” he told reporters at a special press conference here today.

He said thus far several types of aircraft have been identified to replace Nuri as an addition to RMAF existing assets.

Asked to comment on RMAF allocation, Ackbal said the allocation was at a ‘comfortable’ level and it would continue to optimise operating capacity of its existing assets, as well as to boost the air force capability.

“Currently, the RMAF prioritises prudent spending and to minimise celebratory events that are deemed unnecessary,” he added.

The Nuri helicopters have suffered several crashes and emergency landings since 1991, including in Sintok, Kedah (2010); Tawau, Sabah (2016); and Butterworth, Penang (2016) with the latest when the aircraft made an emergency landing at Gubir Camp, Alor Setar in August last year.

Ackbal has also outlined eight main thrusts to ensure the RMAF legacy as an effective force including strengthening its operational capabilities, the implementation of Capability Development Plan 2055 and the new Sendayan air base.

Earlier, during his inaugural speech, Ackbal also announced the appointment of Lt Gen Datuk Mohd Asghar Khan Goriman Khan as deputy RMAF chief, effective today. — Bernama


----------



## lcloo

*World No. 1: TAR UC student becomes first Malaysian to top ACCA SBL exam (VIDEO)*
Sunday, 19 Jan 2020 09:50 AM MYT
BY IDA LIM





Ng is the first Malaysian to be the world number one in the Strategic Business Leader (SBL) ACCA (Association of Chartered Certified Accountants) examination. — Screengrab from Facebook
KUALA LUMPUR, Jan 19 — Tunku Abdul Rahman University College (TAR UC) student Caroline Ng Yi-Wye has made the nation proud by becoming the first Malaysian to be the world number one in the Strategic Business Leader (SBL) ACCA (Association of Chartered Certified Accountants) examination.

MCA president Datuk Seri Wee Ka Siong took to Facebook yesterday to congratulate Ng for the achievement of scoring the highest marks for the SBL subject in the ACCA examination in December 2019.

On January 17, TAR UC congratulated Ng on its official Facebook page and official Instagram page by describing Ng’s examination results as a “world-class achievement”.


This is not the first time that Ng has been recognised for her achievement.


In July 2019, TAR UC on its website announced that a team of six of its students including Ng had beaten 20 other teams to win the “Most Innovative Team” award during the Institute of Chartered Accountants in England and Wales (ICAEW) Malaysia Business Challenge 2019 that was held on April 26, 2019.

Ng was then named as a Bachelor of Commerce student.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*Proton sold over 100,000 cars in 2019, highest sales since 2015*

By Alexander Wong 9:57 pm, 2 January 2020


*The national carmaker sold a total of 100,821 units in 2019 which covers both domestic and export markets.* This marks a 55.7% increase over 2018 and Proton has shown the highest sales growth in 2019 among the top 5 car brands in Malaysia. *Proton’s overall market share is estimated to be at 16.7% for 2019*, and this is the highest since 2014.

Driving sales growth is the Proton X70, which has set the record as the fastest-selling premium SUV in Malaysia. The X70 leads the segment for the entire year with a total of 26,331 units sold.






The affordable Proton Saga has received tremendous support since its launch in August and they have sold a total of 38,144 units in 2019, which marks a 36% increase in volume. In December, they have sold 3,892 units, making it the most popular A-segment sedan in Malaysia.

The newly updated Proton Persona had sold 3,384 units in December and it is currently the leading B-segment sedan for the month. This is the highest sales for the model since March 2012. For the full year, Proton sold a total of 21,876 Persona units (including its predecessor) with a growth of 29%.

Other Proton models such as the Iriz have also recorded significant growth of 97% after the launch of its updated 2019 model in April. Sales for the 7-seater Exora which was updated in May have increased by 40% and it ended the year as the best-selling C-segment MPV in the country.

According to Proton CEO, Dr. Li Chunrong, Proton has worked hard to launch four updated models in 2019 which was unprecedented. He added that the sales results prove that Proton is on the right track and the decision to launch four 2019 models with intelligent features has been warmly received by car buyers.

In terms of quality, they have recorded an internal quality audit Global Customer Product Audit (GCPA) score of 1190 points which is an improvement of over six times compared to 2017 when they first started using the measurement. He added that the quality score was higher than Geely and it is an indication that their efforts were successful.

As of 31st December 2019, Proton claims to have a total of 120 3S/4S outlets throughout Malaysia and it is the highest among all brands. The carmaker plans to continue its expansion further in 2020. The CEO also shared that quality is their main priority and they will continue to improve the overall quality of their products as well as their sales and aftersales service experience at their outlets. In addition, Proton will continue to invest heavily in outlet growth and training programs to ensure that customers can experience an exemplary level of customer service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*Perodua tops 2019 passenger vehicle sales with 240,341 units*
Salena Pail FMT
-
January 23, 2020 8:27 PM

PETALING JAYA: Perodua maintained its lead in car sales in 2019.

It has been the market leader since 2006, when it first overtook Proton in car sales.

The carmaker sold 240,341 units last year, a rise of 5.8% over the 227,243 units in 2018.

Proton was in second place with 100,183 units sold. This is an additional 35,439 units over 2018’s total, or a 54.7% jump, making it the biggest mover of 2019.

This year, the CKD X70 and “X50” will debut, and the 2020 sales target is 32% higher.

It was the biggest mover of last year as well, with 100,183 units sold — a massive 54.7% jump.

Honda, the previous occupier of the second spot, saw the biggest drop in volume. The carmaker sold 85,418 units in 2019, which is 16,864 units lower than in 2018.

Honda still managed to end the year as the leader in the non-national car sector, ahead of Toyota, selling 69,091 units, a 5.4% year-on-year increase.

Honda reported that its City brought in the highest contribution of 36%, followed by its HR-V (with a 19% contribution) and CR-V (14%) as of November 2019.

Toyota follows with an increase of 9,069 in sales in the passenger vehicle segment to 69,091 last year against 65,551 in 2018.

Toyota is among the six automotive companies in the passenger vehicle segment that recorded a growth, together with Perodua, Proton, Renault, CAM and Porsche.

The Malaysian Automotive Association (MAA) sees a challenging year ahead with a 2020 total industry volume forecast of 607,000 units, up 0.5%.

*The total number of units sold in 2019 was 604,287 units, an increase of 5,689, or about 1%, over the 598,598 units recorded in 2018.*

*Passenger vehicles led the way with a rise of 17,080 units, or 3.2%, to 550,179 units in 2019.*

Commercial vehicle sales fell 11,391 units, or 17.4%, to 54,108 units.

Passenger vehicles now account for 91% of total industry volume, up from 89.1% in 2018.


----------



## polanski

US to Fund RMAF’s Maritime Patrol Aircraft Acquisition Programme: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ritime-patrol-aircraft-acquisition-programme/


----------



## UMNOPutra

Thanks for Muhyidin ... No more Chinese in the new cabinet ... Also don't forget ... we have to send back all "Malaysian Chinese" (and Indians) to their mainland .... We don't need them ... and We can't live together and "peacefully" with them ...

Malaysia is only for Malays ......Only Malays can only live in Malaysia .. Hidup Ketuanan Melayu ...Bangsa yang paling suci dan mulya serta juga kuasa tamadun "Alam Melayu" ......

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...iddin-announces-new-cabinet-and-new-structure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> Thanks for Muhyidin ... No more Chinese in the new cabinet ... Also don't forget ... we have to send back all "Malaysian Chinese" (and Indians) to their mainland .... We don't need them ... and We can't live together and "peacefully" with them ...
> 
> Malaysia is only for Malays ......Only Malays can only live in Malaysia .. Hidup Ketuanan Melayu ...Bangsa yang paling suci dan mulya serta juga kuasa tamadun "Alam Melayu" ......
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...iddin-announces-new-cabinet-and-new-structure


Muhyiddin too soft, no way he will do that. Jamal Yunos for PM.


----------



## polanski

Corruption and incompetence lead to declining operational readiness of Su-30MKM, says Malaysian Defence Minister Mohamad Sabu: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-su-30mkm-says-defence-minister-mohamad-sabu/
@The Ronin


----------



## polanski

Malaysia received six ScanEagle UAS as part of maritime security assistance: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-uas-as-part-of-maritime-security-assistance/


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*End of Malaysia Airlines .. and maybe also end of systematic corruption by "Malays" in Malaysia *

*Golden Skies Ventures bids US$2.5bil for Malaysia Airlines*

*https://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2020/04/07/malaysian-firm-bids-us25bil-for-national-carrier-co-funded-by-european-bank*


----------



## powastick

UMNOPutra said:


> *End of Malaysia Airlines .. and maybe also end of systematic corruption by "Malays" in Malaysia *
> 
> *Golden Skies Ventures bids US$2.5bil for Malaysia Airlines*
> 
> *https://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2020/04/07/malaysian-firm-bids-us25bil-for-national-carrier-co-funded-by-european-bank*


Inability to reform is the problem, not corruption.

Blocked by Khazanah.
https://www.nst.com.my/business/202...-skies-us25bil-malaysia-airlines-takeover-bid


----------



## UMNOPutra

Biarkanlah mereka free beroperasi di laut teritory Malaysia ... mungkin kerana mereka ikut membantu Malaysia membantras para perompak dan pengganas di laut itu ..





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Enjoy!


----------



## UMNOPutra

The Best memory of our ATM of Malay Regiment at Buckingham... Non Malaysians still can not understand that Mama Elly is still respected as our "Holly Mother" ...


----------



## UMNOPutra

THe history and concept of Ketuanan Melayu ...


----------



## Indos

*Malaysia to file WTO legal action against EU over restrictions on palm biofuel*

Mei Mei Chu
Reuters

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia / Thu, July 2, 2020 / 07:27 am

Malaysia, the world's second largest palm oil producer, will take legal action against the European Union's restrictions on palm oil-based biofuels with the World Trade Organization (WTO), calling the policy a "discriminatory action".

Plantation Industries and Commodities Minister Mohd Khairuddin Aman Razali said on Wednesday the EU's renewable energy directive "restricts free trade practices".

"The policies adopted by the EU in the Delegation Regulation under the European Union Renewable Energy Directive II have created unreasonable restrictions on Malaysia's sustainability efforts," he said in a statement.

The Southeast Asian nation will challenge the EU via the WTO's dispute settlement mechanism, he added.

The European Commission concluded last year that palm oil cultivation results in excessive deforestation and passed a law to phase out its use as transport fuel between 2023 and 2030.

Palm's biggest producer Indonesia challenged the law at the WTO in December, claiming the bloc’s restrictions were unfair.

Malaysia will act as a third party in Indonesia' WTO case as a sign of solidarity and its commitment to address the "anti-palm oil campaign", Mohd Khairuddin said.

Neighbors Indonesia and Malaysia together produce 85% of the world's palm oil.

EU consumption of palm oil in food has been in steady decline, but its use as a biofuel has increased.


----------



## Indos

Instead of building all together, they should make it one by one to get accumulated experience in building the ship. One ship should be built with high supervision from France company while the rest ships can be less supervised. It has been 8 years since the contract was signed but none of the ships have been delivered.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Malaysia mulls contract termination option for littoral combat ship programme*
by Ridzwan Rahmat

04 August 2020






Malaysia’s first-of-class littoral combat ship, seen here at its ceremonial launch in 2017. (Royal Malaysian Navy)

The Malaysian government is considering several options with regards to the country’s troubled littoral combat ship (LCS) programme including a contract termination with the shipbuilder, state-affiliated Boustead Naval Shipyard (BNS).

The matter was revealed by the country’s minister for defence, Ismail Sabri Yaakob, during a parliamentary session on 3 August. He was responding to questions from two members of parliament who asked for the status of the warship programme.

Putrajaya selected a design variant of the Gowind family of corvettes from French shipbuilder Naval Group (then DCNS) for the LCS programme, and in December 2011 awarded BNS a MYR9.13 billion (USD2.1 billion) contract to build six vessels.

“According to the original plans, two of the six ships should have already been delivered at this point,” said Ismail in his response.

“However as of 31 July none have been delivered, and the overall progress of the project is currently at 56.67%, as compared to the original plan of 85.7%. This is a lag of 29.06% or 31.1 months,” he added.

Ismail revealed further that the programme’s first-of-class is currently 59.79% complete, while the second ship is 48.09% complete. Meanwhile, the third, fourth, and fifth vessels are 43.75%, 36.49%, and 20% complete respectively. Work on the sixth vessel has yet to begin, said the minister.

“With regards to the lateness, MINDEF will seek late payment fees from Boustead as provided for in contract clauses,” said Ismail, without elaborating further on the amount. He explained that moving forward, three options will be presented to the cabinet as part of efforts to salvage the contract.

https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...ion-option-for-littoral-combat-ship-programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UMNOPutra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

*Merdeka-63rd theme song
Singer: Ernie Zakri *


----------



## UMNOPutra




----------



## UMNOPutra

TAHNIAH ...Good Decision .. Save Malaysians First ...


----------



## UMNOPutra

Malaysia is the most favorable country to migrate by Indian and Chinese ...


----------



## Indos

UMNOPutra said:


> TAHNIAH ...Good Decision .. Save Malaysians First ...



Many of your infrastructure and investment projects will be badly effected because of this policy.


----------



## Indos

Malaysian Airforce has sent one of their CN 235 planes into Indonesian Aerospace complex in Bandung, West Java, for convertion into MPA/MSA role.










Official Malaysian Air Force website






Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM - PENGHANTARAN PESAWAT PERTAMA CN235-220M (M44-05) BAGI NAIK TARAF MARITIME SURVEILLANCE AIRCRAFT (MSA) DI BAWAH PROGRAM MARITME SECURITY INITIATIVE (MSI)


Portal Rasmi Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia TUDM




www.airforce.mil.my


----------



## UMNOPutra

16 September 2020, tahun ke-57 Persekutuan Malaysia terbentuk. Selamat Hari Malaysia, selamat bercuti umum. Mendoakan Malaysia kekal bahagia dan maju jaya.

*Singapura berpisah pada tahun 1965


----------



## Indos

Look like Malaysia PM will once again change.


----------



## Indos

Second Malaysian Air Force CN 235 arrived in Bandung to undergo conversion into MPA/MSA role in Indonesian Aerospace facility. There will the third ones arrive in early 2021, inshaAllah.


















PTDI Siap Konversi Pesawat CN235-220 Military Transpot Milik Malaysia Jadi Pesawat Patroli - Tribunjabar.id


Tentera Udara Diraja Malaysia (TUDM) konversi pesawat CN235-220 Military Transport menjadi CN235-220 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA)




jabar.tribunnews.com


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Look like Malaysia PM will once again change.


Not going to happen. Deep state won't allow it. Agong will just avoid meeting Anwar plus Anwar most likely do not have the MPs for motion of no confidence. Also the latest election in Sabah show swing towards Barisan government. Any crisis that will lead to election has to be avoided since it will exacerbate Covid 19.


----------



## polanski

Chinese-built KD Keris Has Combat Deficiencies, Says RMN: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...lt-kd-keris-has-combat-deficiencies-says-rmn/


----------



## powastick

polanski said:


> Chinese-built KD Keris Has Combat Deficiencies, Says RMN: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...lt-kd-keris-has-combat-deficiencies-says-rmn/


Could be fake, no local source of the info. Take it only as a grain of salt.


----------



## polanski

Corruption and incompetence lead to declining operational readiness of Su-30MKM, says Malaysian Defence Minister Mohamad Sabu: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-su-30mkm-says-defence-minister-mohamad-sabu/


----------



## Indos

Chinese shipyard completes construction phase of fourth Littoral Mission Ship for Malaysian Navy


construction phase of the fourth Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) for the Malaysian Navy was completed and launched into the water at the Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Group Ltd Shipyard, Wuhan, China




www.navyrecognition.com





As far as I know, all vessels are built in China.


----------



## ardezzo

Indos said:


> Chinese shipyard completes construction phase of fourth Littoral Mission Ship for Malaysian Navy
> 
> 
> construction phase of the fourth Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) for the Malaysian Navy was completed and launched into the water at the Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Group Ltd Shipyard, Wuhan, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navyrecognition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, all vessels are built in China.



yup, Mahatir adjusted the contract to reduce cost. All were build in China.

what really hit Malaysia really hard is the LCS turmoil, the gov seem reluctant to spent more money to save the project. I'm waiting to see the course they take, but I'm predict that they would let Naval Group to take over and finish at least two of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Singapore and Malaysia scrap high speed railway after delays


Singapore and Malaysia signed a deal to build the bullet train line in 2016, but its fate was thrown into doubt after the election of Malaysian Prime Minister Mahathir Mohamad two years later.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## lcloo

We are slipping backwards in economy while others are progressing, so sad...


----------



## Indos

Malaysian PM has state visit to Indonesia this Friday

Live coverage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Intermezzo







*
Well some one said he raised a good point during this parliamentary session, need to praise him if it is true

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## UMNOPutra

This is a Theology reason from our JAKIM (similar to Majelis Ulama Indonesia) regarding the name of "Allah" only for Malays muslim in Malaysia ..

https://muftiwp.gov.my/en/sumber/me...kan-islam-tidak-berhak-menggunakan-nama-allah


----------



## Ndla2

Indos said:


> *Intermezzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Well some one said he raised a good point during this parliamentary session, need to praise him if it is true


Nah, the guy (Kinabatangan elected representative) only talking nonsense.


----------



## Indos

@powastick How can Fitch rating forecast Malaysia economy will just grow zero % in 2021 ? Do you have any opinion on that ?









Fitch slashes Malaysia growth to 0% for 2021


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 16): Fitch Solutions has revised Malaysia’s 2021 gross domestic product (GDP) growth to 0% from its earlier estimate of 4.9%. This comes as the second quarter 2021 (2Q21) GDP growth numbers were below its expectation, at 16.1% year-on-year (y-o-y) but a contraction of 2%...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## lcloo

Indos said:


> @powastick How can Fitch rating forecast Malaysia economy will just grow zero % in 2021 ? Do you have any opinion on that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitch slashes Malaysia growth to 0% for 2021
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 16): Fitch Solutions has revised Malaysia’s 2021 gross domestic product (GDP) growth to 0% from its earlier estimate of 4.9%. This comes as the second quarter 2021 (2Q21) GDP growth numbers were below its expectation, at 16.1% year-on-year (y-o-y) but a contraction of 2%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theedgemarkets.com








*Economic and Financial Developments in Malaysia in the Second Quarter of 2021*
Embargo : Not for publication or broadcast before 1200 on Friday, 13 August 2021
13 Aug 2021

*The Malaysian economy expanded by 16.1% in the second quarter (1Q 2021: -0.5%)*
The Malaysian economy grew by 16.1% in the second quarter (1Q 2021: -0.5%). Economic performance was supported mainly by the improvement in domestic demand and continued robust exports performance. The strong growth also reflected the low base from the significant decline in activity during the second quarter of 2020. Economic activity picked up at the start of the second quarter, but slowed down thereafter, following the re-imposition of stricter containment measures nationwide under Phase 1 of the Full Movement Control Order (FMCO). All economic sectors registered an improvement, particularly the manufacturing sector. On the expenditure side, growth was driven by higher private sector spending and strong trade activity. On a quarter-on-quarter seasonally-adjusted basis, the economy registered a decline of 2.0% (1Q 2021: 2.7%), weighed by the tighter containment measures. Governor Datuk Nor Shamsiah said “While the containment measures weighed on growth, greater adaptability to restrictions and ongoing policy support have partly mitigated the impact.”
As expected, headline inflation increased to 4.1% during the quarter (1Q 2021: 0.5%), due mainly to the base effect from fuel prices, as well as the lapse in the effect from the tiered electricity tariff rebate. Core inflation remained stable at 0.7% during the quarter (1Q 2021: 0.7%).
*Exchange rate developments*
The ringgit appreciated by 0.1% against the US dollar in the second quarter of 2021. This was largely due to the weakening of the US dollar in the earlier part of the quarter as a result of declining real US Treasury bond yields which led investors towards higher-yielding assets. However, expectations for a faster pace in monetary policy normalisation following the June Federal Open Market Committee (FOMC) meeting, which led to a slight rebalancing of investors’ portfolios towards US dollar-denominated assets at the end of the quarter. Since 1 July, the ringgit has depreciated by 1.7% against the US dollar (as at 9 August). This depreciation was in line with the performance of most other regional currencies amid the broad strengthening of the US dollar. Going forward, as uncertainties linger around the momentum of global and domestic economic recovery, the ringgit is expected to continue to be exposed to periods of heightened volatility.
*Financing conditions*
Net financing to the private sector recorded an annual growth of 4.4%1 during the quarter (1Q 2021: 4.7%). Outstanding loan growth moderated to 3.6% while outstanding corporate bond2 growth increased to 6.9%. Outstanding business loans recorded an annual growth of 1.3% amid slower outstanding investment-related3 loan growth. Nonetheless, outstanding working capital3 loan growth increased during the quarter. For households, loan demand continued to be forthcoming, particularly for the purchase of residential property.
*While the near-term growth outlook has been affected by the recent resurgence in COVID-19 cases, the Malaysian economy remains on a recovery path*
The Malaysian economy remains on a recovery path in 2021. While the resurgence of COVID-19 cases and the re-imposition of nationwide containment measures are expected to weigh on growth, the impact will be cushioned by several factors. These include continued allowances for essential economic sectors to operate, higher adaptability to remote work, as well as increased automation and digitalisation. Growth will be further supported by policy measures, which will provide cash flow support, particularly for affected households and businesses. Going forward, the growth trajectory will depend on the ability to contain the epidemic and materialisation of health outcomes from the nationwide vaccination programme. This will allow economic sectors to gradually reopen and provide some lift to household and business sentiments.
Thus, in projecting the revised growth range for the year, the Bank took into account the latest global economic developments, the implementation of the first phase of the National Recovery Plan (NRP), and assumptions on the gradual transitions to the second, third and fourth phases for each state based on the pace of vaccination rollouts, and healthcare system capacities. *Against this backdrop, the Malaysian economy is projected to expand between 3.0% and 4.0% in 2021.* The new growth projections are lower compared to the previously-announced growth range4, due in large part to the re-imposition of nationwide containment measures. Nevertheless, the expected re-opening of the economy would support a gradual recovery in the fourth quarter this year, with higher global growth and sustained policy support providing a further lift to economic growth. The recovery is expected to accelerate further going into 2022, supported by a gradual normalisation of economic activities as well as the positive spillovers from continued improvement in external demand.




Emphasising the domestic immunisation programme, Governor Datuk Nor Shamsiah explained “Malaysia’s growth recovery is expected to broadly resume in the later part of the second half of 2021 and improve going into 2022. A key catalyst for economic reopening and a driver of positive sentiment will be the continued progress and effectiveness of the national vaccination programme, which would alleviate the strain on healthcare system capacity and allow for the relaxation of containment measures. In addition, growth will be further supported by the ramp-up in commodity production, some materialisation of pent-up demand, and continued investment in large-scale infrastructure projects following lifting of restrictions.”
In the near term, headline inflation is projected to moderate as the base effect from fuel prices dissipates. For 2021 as a whole, headline inflation is expected to average between 2.0% and 3.0%. Underlying inflation, as measured by core inflation, is expected to remain subdued, averaging between 0.5% and 1.5% for the year, amid continued spare capacity in the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Look like Malaysia starts to see China as their big brother






Malaysia to hold talks with China on AUKUS


A Malaysian delegation will visit China to hold talks with the country's leadership on AUKUS and understand the concerns that Beijing may have over the newly announced...



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> Look like Malaysia starts to see China as their big brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia to hold talks with China on AUKUS
> 
> 
> A Malaysian delegation will visit China to hold talks with the country's leadership on AUKUS and understand the concerns that Beijing may have over the newly announced...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com



@Lego Jangkar 

Malaysian like you who hide your identity as Indonesian should make a comment on this...

As you are a Malay Malaysian who hate Chinese and make negative comment on native Indonesian, maybe you have opinion on this thing.

With your childish behavior making ha ha in my post and any positive thing about Indonesia, you should be ashame of your behavior as you have already been 28 years old.

NB: I have seen you put 2 Malaysian flag after I busted you as Malaysian, but change again to use Indonesia as origin and Malaysia as your place, why ?


----------



## Indos

Malaysia's palm oil stocks fall 7% in Sep, as production slows, exports rise


A sharp rise in exports and local consumption depleted Malaysia s end September palm oil inventories by 6.9% to 1.746 million mt on the month, while a continuing shortage of foreign workers weighed on




www.spglobal.com


----------



## lcloo

Indos said:


> Malaysia's palm oil stocks fall 7% in Sep, as production slows, exports rise
> 
> 
> A sharp rise in exports and local consumption depleted Malaysia s end September palm oil inventories by 6.9% to 1.746 million mt on the month, while a continuing shortage of foreign workers weighed on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spglobal.com


Shortage of foreign labour workers. Fruits ripen and left rotten on the ground.

It is time that the plantation owners should think of A.I. automation in harvesting, transpoting and processing.


----------



## Indos

lcloo said:


> Shortage of foreign labour workers. Fruits ripen and left rotten on the ground.
> 
> It is time that the plantation owners should think of A.I. automation in harvesting, transpoting and processing.



So your government hasnt yet allowed foreign workers to enter Malaysia ? I heard there is shortage of 7500 workers based on recent Fitch Rating analysis

What is the composition of labor in the industry based on ethnicity ( Malaysian, Indonesian, Bangladeshi) ?


----------



## lcloo

Indos said:


> So your government hasnt yet allowed foreign workers to enter Malaysia ? I heard there is shortage of 7500 workers based on recent Fitch Rating analysis
> 
> What is the composition of labor in the industry based on ethnicity ( Malaysian, Indonesian, Bangladeshi) ?


We have a work force of 15 million (2020 estimate),
- about 1.6 million in government civil service,
- more than 3 million foreign labour workers in labour intensive industries like construction, agriculture and manufacturing.
- Locals are mostly in service industries like banking and finance, retails, telco etc.

2014 statisic on Labour force break down by industries are
Agriculture 11% (mostly foreign workers)
Industry 36% (mostly foreign workers)
Service 53% (almost entirely locals)
(sorry, no updated figures beyond 2014)

Malaysians in general avoid hard, dirty and dangerous jobs, foreign workers filled in these job places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Malaysian car manufacturer Proton Cars starts producing cars in a new plant in Karachi.

Proton starts production lines for Saga in Pakistan (msn.com)


----------



## lcloo

Oops! JF-17 did not participate in the contract tendering...

_The interested bidders are understood to be Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) partnering with local company Kemalak Systems Sdn Bhd to offer the *FA 50 *jet fighter; Turkey Aerospace Industries, offering its LCA known as *Hürjet*; China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corp (Catic), with its *L-15 *fighter jet; Italy’s Leonardo, with its* M-346* planes; India’s Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd, with its *Tejas* fighter; and Aerospace Technology Systems Corp Sdn Bhd — which is 71.43%-controlled by Tan Sri Ahmad Johan’s National Aerospace and Defence Industries Sdn Bhd (Nadi), 23% by a company called Russian Aircraft and 4.76% by another Russian outfit Rosoboronexport — offering MIG 35 planes._

Six companies bidding for RMAF LCA contract | The Edge Markets


----------



## lcloo

Proton Car's X70 SUV export to Kenya. X70 is a made in Malaysia right hand drive version of China's Geely car.







Malaysia’s Proton X70 Becomes Kenya Police Force’s Official Vehicle (msn.com)


----------



## Indos

lcloo said:


> Oops! JF-17 did not participate in the contract tendering...
> 
> _The interested bidders are understood to be Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) partnering with local company Kemalak Systems Sdn Bhd to offer the *FA 50 *jet fighter; Turkey Aerospace Industries, offering its LCA known as *Hürjet*; China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corp (Catic), with its *L-15 *fighter jet; Italy’s Leonardo, with its* M-346* planes; India’s Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd, with its *Tejas* fighter; and Aerospace Technology Systems Corp Sdn Bhd — which is 71.43%-controlled by Tan Sri Ahmad Johan’s National Aerospace and Defence Industries Sdn Bhd (Nadi), 23% by a company called Russian Aircraft and 4.76% by another Russian outfit Rosoboronexport — offering MIG 35 planes._
> 
> Six companies bidding for RMAF LCA contract | The Edge Markets



Any comment on this ? Look like there will be a cooperation on Hurjet. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463480847634509831Nice office


----------



## dBSPL

One of TAI's strategic priority goals is to increase the number of its employees from 10,000 to over 20,000 on a global scale. As a result, new offices started to be opened in Asian (muslim) countries. Malaysia is one of the countries that Turkey sees as a natural ally. In other words, it is not necessary to be a fortune teller to know that good mutual relations will continue for decades, regardless of global political climate. Therefore, it is possible to say that the office in Malaysia, just like the Pakistan office, is just the beginning and that both the number of employees and the share of work in these offices can increase tens of times.


----------



## lcloo

The contract tender has been closed. we just need to wait for the declaration from Malaysian MoD who will be the winner. 

But it could be a long wait, and frankly I just don't know where our government will get the money to fund this light weight fighter jet program, may be we can pay by palm oil instead of cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

lcloo said:


> The contract tender has been closed. we just need to wait for the declaration from Malaysian MoD who will be the winner.
> 
> But it could be a long wait, and frankly I just don't know where our government will get the money to fund this light weight fighter jet program, may be we can pay by palm oil instead of cash.



Nah. only 16 planes for LCA program is not that much, Indonesia bought another 6 TA50 Golden Eagle without such drama.....

If Malaysia choose Hurjet then it will take much longer time to get the plane, even there is still doubt on the engine side, there is no confirmation from GE on Turkish order, so I believe Malaysia will likely choose TA50 Golden Eagle from KAI, Malaysia I believe has consider KF21/IFX for their future fighter











F404 Engine | GE Aerospace


GE’s F404 engine; proven versatility powering frontline fighters and trainers around the globe.




www.geaviation.com


----------



## Indos

*Turkey plans to jointly manufacture 'Hurjet' with Malaysia if tender process successful*


CYBERJAYA, Nov 24 -- Turkey plans to jointly manufacture the country's home-made Light combat-trainer jet, "Hurjet", with Malaysia should the tender process be successful, said the President and Chief Executive Officer of Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI), Prof Temel Kotil.

He said this is an effort to strengthen the global aviation industry in their respective regions, and that 15 jets will be built in Malaysia and another three will be built in Turkey should the tender process be successful.

“We want to contribute to the capacity building of Malaysia to produce such aircraft as we see Malaysia as one of the best countries to collaborate with strategically in Asia-Pacific.” he told a press conference after attending the new Turkish Aerospace’s office opening ceremony officiated by Minister of International Trade and Industry, Datuk Seri Mohamed Azmin Ali, at Cyberview Futurise campus, here, today.

Hürjet is an Advanced Jet Trainer and Light Attack Aircraft. According to the company, it is a single engine, tandem-seat with modern avionics and high-performance features. The aircraft’s first flight is forecast for the last quarter of 2022.

Commenting on the new office, Kotil said the Turkish Aerospace office in Malaysia will be the company's first engineering and design office in Southeast Asia, where the company will continue its investments and collaborations in Malaysia for the development of new generation technologies, particularly in the field of defence industry and aviation.

Meanwhile, Azmin, in his speech, said that the bilateral linkages between Malaysia and Turkey continue to grow from strength to strength.

"In fact, as recently as last week, officials from MITI, led by my Secretary General, were in Ankara, Turkey, to meet with Turkish trade officials to negotiate the expansion of our existing Free Trade Agreement (FTA).

"Once concluded, the expanded FTA will also cover trade in services, investment and electronic commerce. I am pleased to share that the talks last week made substantial progress and both sides are now on track to conclude the text-based negotiations by the end of this year, and finalise the entire package of the FTA by the middle of 2022," he said.

The minister said as of June 2021, a total of 13 manufacturing projects with Turkish participation have been approved with total investments of RM510.4 million, adding the government will continue to focus on attracting high quality investments which have elements outlined in the National Investment Aspirations (NIA) framework.

Meanwhile, Ambassador of Turkey to Malaysia Dr Merve Safa Kavakci, in her speech, said that there were only 62 ongoing defence industry projects in Turkey in 2002, and today the figure has surpassed 750. "Turkish Aerospace should be seen as a highly valued beacon of knowledge, experience and excellence."We are pleased to see that Turkish defence industry companies are engaged in many solid cooperation projects in different parts of the world, including Malaysia," she said.

-- BERNAMA









Turkey plans to jointly manufacture 'Hurjet' with Malaysia if tender process successful


Hurjet, Turkey, TAI




web15.bernama.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

*Found an article in 2019, posted here.*


*Cover Story: Can the civil service be downsized? *
Cindy Yeap
The Edge Malaysia
October 03, 2019 16:00 pm +08

This article first appeared in The Edge Malaysia Weekly, on September 23, 2019 - September 29, 2019.




Click / Tap image to enlarge




Click / Tap image to enlarge




Click / Tap image to enlarge





MALAYSIA needs to trim the civil service by one million employees to 600,000 to reach South Korea’s 1:50 civil service-to-population ratio. That’s impossible unless the 640,000 teachers, doctors and nurses in the country are not counted as civil servants, data from the Ministry of Education (MoE) and Ministry of Health (MoH) show.
The RM55 billion required to remunerate the 834,109 civil servants at the MoE and MoH alone accounts for 67% of the country’s RM82.045 billion emolument bill for 2019, expenditure details from the Ministry of Finance show.
Immigration officials, the police and the army — who fall under the Home Ministry — account for 300,000 civil servants and a RM15 billion salary allocation. Together with teachers and medical personnel, these frontline service personnel make up about one million civil servants, nearly two-thirds of Malaysia’s 1.6 million-strong civil service. Most of them have key roles but technology advancement means that these employees will need to be retrained for new roles.
It remains to be seen if prisons and correctional facilities — where there are 23,462 civil servants who will be paid more than RM1 billion this year — can be privatised or corporatised into a real estate investment trust (REIT), something that has been done overseas.
It will be hard to reduce the civil service to one million people — the size when Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad ended his first tenure as prime minister in 2003 — which would improve the civil service-to-population ratio to 1:32 from the current 1:20, which is reportedly among the highest in the world. The ratio is reportedly 1:71 for Singapore and 1:11 for Indonesia.
A more likely working figure for Malaysia in the medium term is perhaps 1.3 million, a 300,000 reduction that would bring the ratio back to the 1:25 reported in 2003 when the country’s population was 25 million. Today, the population stands at 32.58 million (including 3.2 million non-Malaysians).
The government has said it will not expand the civil service and is considering privatisation to reduce the civil service emoluments bill. It cannot allow the civil service emoluments and pension bill to increase at previous rates. If government revenue can somehow rise more than 10% a year, the government could well be able to continue paying the emoluments and pension bill, simple projections based on earlier 10-year compound annual growth rate (CAGR) assumptions show. Yet, the government may still be in a deficit situation with limited fiscal muscle if its other expenses rise faster. The current 10-year CAGR for revenue is less than half of what is required, at only 3.87% per annum.

*50% income on 7.5% population*
In 2003, the civil service wage bill was RM21.72 billion, 23.4% of government revenue. It ballooned in the past decade from 27% of government revenue in 2009 to 35.4% of normalised government receipts this year. The absolute amount doubled in the past decade from RM42.8 billion in 2009 to RM82.04 billion this year, which is larger than the entire company income tax receipt of RM70.2 billion.
Altogether, including pensions and gratuities, 47% of government revenue has been spent this year. In other words, nearly half of government revenue has already been spent on part of public service delivery and just 7.5% of the country’s population, given that there are 1.6 million civil servants and 834,000 pensioners and beneficiaries in 2019.
Emoluments and pensions and gratuities were just under 30% of government revenue in 2003.
Pensions and gratuities payment to civil servants and their dependants, which was already rising as baby boomers retired, spiked 22.7% year on year to RM18.2 billion in 2014, just after the government instituted an automatic 2% annual pension hike in 2013 without needing to wait for any salary review.
A review of the current defined benefit model for public pensions is also long overdue to ensure sustainability, especially as the population ages and Malaysians live longer.
Incidentally, the youngest of the baby boomers (those born between 1944 and 1964) will reach the age of 55 this year. As the retirement age was moved from 55 to 60 on July 1, 2013, all baby boomers will only reach the official retirement age in 2024. The oldest among Generation X (those born between 1965 and 1979) will turn 55 next year, reaching the current retirement age of 60 in 2025. The younger Gen X and the generations after it will likely be more pressured over retirement savings compared with the baby boomers, given that asset price inflation only skyrocketed following the era of global cheap money after the global financial crisis.
In March, Finance Minister Lim Guan Eng said Dr Mahathir would make the announcements relating to the privatisation of the civil service or roles when the time came.
Lim also said the privatisation of some civil service roles will not result in civil servants losing their jobs, noting how workers were absorbed into the corporatised Telekom Malaysia Bhd in the 1980s. The civil service might have another 100,000 employees today if it were to include the work force of Telekom, Tenaga Nasional Bhd, Malaysia Airlines Bhd and Petroliam Nasional Bhd.
It remains to be seen if the consolidation of roles, agencies and, perhaps, even ministries, as speculated with the Cabinet reshuffle, will free up the government’s fiscal space for more productive spending, which is necessary to ensure that Malaysia continues to have strong fundamentals to support the economy.
So far, Dr Mahathir has been talking down expectations of generous salary adjustments for civil servants in the Pakatan Harapan government’s second national budget, relating how the country is now paying for the past government’s largesse to “buy the loyalty of civil servants” by “cutting down on development”. In July last year, the new government halted a civil servant pay hike promised by the previous government that would have cost some RM1.5 billion.

*Can the 300,000 positions be found?*
Some excesses have been cut by eliminating “non-essential bodies” that Dr Mahathir said had been set up by the previous government to pay loyalists “huge salaries that could reach tens of thousands of ringgit” every month. The current government says it cannot afford to pay those salaries.
Allocations for several agencies that were cut soon after the current administration took over in May last year amounted to more than RM440 million, a back-of-the-envelope calculation shows. These agencies include the Land Public Transport Commission (SPAD), whose duties have been taken over by the Transport Ministry. SPAD was allocated RM40 million in 2017 as well as 2018 (previous administration), none of which was listed under emoluments under the federal government expenditure estimates but was counted under grants and transfers.
Other agencies that were reportedly consolidated or cut include the National Professors Council (MPN), the Malaysian External Intelligence Organisation (MEIO), the Special Affairs Department (Jasa), the Residents’ Representatives Committee (JPP) and the Village Development and Security Committee (JKKK).
JKKK and JKKKP were originally allocated RM303.89 million in grants and transfers for 2018 under the Ministry of Rural Development.
Some may recognise MEIO — formally known as the Research Division of the Prime Minister’s Department — as the little-known spy agency that made the headlines in August last year after the leaking of a letter dated May 4, 2018, by former head Datuk Hasanah Abdul Hamid to the US’ Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) director Gina Haspel appealing for the US’ support for former prime minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak’s administration.
The Research Division, which came under security management, was allocated RM60.47 million for 2017 and 2018 (previous administration), of which RM46.53 million was for emoluments for 321 positions. This works out to an average salary of RM144,938 a year or RM12,078 per month. Meanwhile, MPN, which was also under the Prime Minister’s Department, was allocated RM8.6 million for 2018.
Disbanded on Oct 15, 2018, Jasa was under the Ministry of Communications and Multimedia and allocated RM30.02 million in 2018, of which RM12.85 million was for emoluments for 272 positions and the rest for supplies and services. Some 300 civil servants under Jasa were reportedly redeployed while 800 officials under contract were terminated.
It remains to be seen how many more agencies can be cut going forward and how much savings can be obtained.
At 94, Dr Mahathir may well be the only Malaysian politician who does not have to fear that a necessary move involving the civil service will be “political suicide”.
The 14th Malaysian parliament, which convened under the Pakatan Harapan government on July 16, 2018, will sit for five years if it is not dissolved earlier. A general election must be held within 60 days of its dissolution. That means GE15 must be held by mid-September 2023. By then, Dr Mahathir — who was first sworn in as prime minister at the age of 56 on July 16, 1981 — would be 98. That’s 27 years more than the average life expectancy of 70.8 years for a bumiputera male in Malaysia.
With the meeting of two election promises — lowering the voting age to 18 and automatic registration of eligible voters — a new group of voters has been created. About 22.74 million Malaysians will be eligible to vote in GE15 — including 7.8 million new voters who will be automatically registered over the next five years — thanks to the passing of Constitution (Amendment) Bill 2019 in parliament on July 16. The new voters include 3.9 million youth aged 21 who have yet to register as voters.
In GE14 (May 9, 2018), the turnout was 82.32% of 14,940,624 registered voters.


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471389558499647491


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472149733087002624


----------



## ejaz007

*Malaysia keen on buying Kuwait’s Hornet fighter jets*
By Mike Yeo
Dec 23, 07:33 PM




A Royal Malaysian Air Force F/A-18D Hornet is pictured following a mission during Exercise Pitch Black 2018 in Darwin, Australia. (Mike Yeo/Staff)
MELBOURNE, Australia – Malaysia is hoping to buy Kuwait’s entire fleet of Boeing F/A-18 Hornet multi-role fighter jets, although discussions between both governments over the sale have yet to begin.
Speaking during a question-and-answer session in Malaysia’s parliament, the country’s deputy defense minister Ikmal Hisham Abdul Aziz said the southeast Asian country is seeking to purchase the Kuwaiti Air Force’s fleet of 33 jets “lock, stock and barrel.”

He noted the Kuwaiti Hornets are still in good condition with relatively low flight hours and adding them to the Royal Malaysian Air Force, or RMAF, inventory “will definitely increase the level of preparedness and capability of the RMAF in safeguarding the country’s [air]space.”
He also added the country is planning on operating the type till 2035.
Malaysia currently operates a fleet of eight F/A-18D twin-seat fighters in the air defense and strike role, serving alongside 18 Russian-built Sukhoi Su-30MKM Flanker-H jets. The Hornets were acquired in 1997 and have been upgraded over the past decade.

The incremental improvements include the integration of the Joint Helmet Cueing System, AIM-9X Sidewinder air-to-air missile and satellite-guided Joint Direct Attack Munitions as well as the addition of the Link 16 datalink.
Kuwait is seeking to dispose of its fleet of F/A-18C single-seaters and F/A-18Ds, 40 of which were acquired in the aftermath of the 1991 Gulf War. The small Persian Gulf emirate is currently taking delivery of 28 Eurofighter Typhoons and a similar number of F/A-18E/F Super Hornet fighters.
Malaysia has evaluated the Super Hornet and Typhoon alongside the French Dassault Rafale as it flirted with the procurement of a new multi-role combat aircraft. However, budget problems have meant the country’s Russian-built MiG-29 Fulcrum interceptors have been quietly withdrawn from service without a replacement.
The country has instead put its emphasis on acquiring a new light combat aircraft to replace the RMAF’s fleet of Hawk 108 jet trainers and Hawk 208 light combat aircraft, which also date back to the late 1990s and have suffered from a series of crashes and accidents.

Acquiring the Kuwaiti Hornets would allow the RMAF to beef up its existing, albeit understrength, inventory of the type with eight aircraft being short of a typical fighter jet squadron’s strength of at least 12 aircraft.
However, should Malaysia be successful in acquiring the Kuwaiti jets, it’s likely to need to refurbish the Kuwaiti jets to bring them in line with its existing fleet of Hornets to ensure fleet commonality.
The desire to boost Malaysia’s air defenses have added impetus with the widely publicized flight of 16 Chinese transport aircraft over a disputed South China Sea shoal in late May. The Chinese jets approached to within 60 miles of Malaysia’s coast and prompted the RMAF to scramble Hawks in response.
The country would likely face competition for the Kuwait Hornets from other interested parties, however, as Tunisia is also reportedly keen on buying the jets. Any potential buyer will also need U.S. government permission to complete the sale.










Malaysia keen on buying Kuwait’s Hornet fighter jets


Malaysia is hoping to buy Kuwait’s entire fleet of Boeing F/A-18 Hornet multi-role fighter jets, although discussions between both governments over the sale have yet to begin.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## Tshering22

ejaz007 said:


> *Malaysia keen on buying Kuwait’s Hornet fighter jets*
> By Mike Yeo
> Dec 23, 07:33 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Royal Malaysian Air Force F/A-18D Hornet is pictured following a mission during Exercise Pitch Black 2018 in Darwin, Australia. (Mike Yeo/Staff)
> MELBOURNE, Australia – Malaysia is hoping to buy Kuwait’s entire fleet of Boeing F/A-18 Hornet multi-role fighter jets, although discussions between both governments over the sale have yet to begin.
> Speaking during a question-and-answer session in Malaysia’s parliament, the country’s deputy defense minister Ikmal Hisham Abdul Aziz said the southeast Asian country is seeking to purchase the Kuwaiti Air Force’s fleet of 33 jets “lock, stock and barrel.”
> 
> He noted the Kuwaiti Hornets are still in good condition with relatively low flight hours and adding them to the Royal Malaysian Air Force, or RMAF, inventory “will definitely increase the level of preparedness and capability of the RMAF in safeguarding the country’s [air]space.”
> He also added the country is planning on operating the type till 2035.
> Malaysia currently operates a fleet of eight F/A-18D twin-seat fighters in the air defense and strike role, serving alongside 18 Russian-built Sukhoi Su-30MKM Flanker-H jets. The Hornets were acquired in 1997 and have been upgraded over the past decade.
> 
> The incremental improvements include the integration of the Joint Helmet Cueing System, AIM-9X Sidewinder air-to-air missile and satellite-guided Joint Direct Attack Munitions as well as the addition of the Link 16 datalink.
> Kuwait is seeking to dispose of its fleet of F/A-18C single-seaters and F/A-18Ds, 40 of which were acquired in the aftermath of the 1991 Gulf War. The small Persian Gulf emirate is currently taking delivery of 28 Eurofighter Typhoons and a similar number of F/A-18E/F Super Hornet fighters.
> Malaysia has evaluated the Super Hornet and Typhoon alongside the French Dassault Rafale as it flirted with the procurement of a new multi-role combat aircraft. However, budget problems have meant the country’s Russian-built MiG-29 Fulcrum interceptors have been quietly withdrawn from service without a replacement.
> The country has instead put its emphasis on acquiring a new light combat aircraft to replace the RMAF’s fleet of Hawk 108 jet trainers and Hawk 208 light combat aircraft, which also date back to the late 1990s and have suffered from a series of crashes and accidents.
> 
> Acquiring the Kuwaiti Hornets would allow the RMAF to beef up its existing, albeit understrength, inventory of the type with eight aircraft being short of a typical fighter jet squadron’s strength of at least 12 aircraft.
> However, should Malaysia be successful in acquiring the Kuwaiti jets, it’s likely to need to refurbish the Kuwaiti jets to bring them in line with its existing fleet of Hornets to ensure fleet commonality.
> The desire to boost Malaysia’s air defenses have added impetus with the widely publicized flight of 16 Chinese transport aircraft over a disputed South China Sea shoal in late May. The Chinese jets approached to within 60 miles of Malaysia’s coast and prompted the RMAF to scramble Hawks in response.
> The country would likely face competition for the Kuwait Hornets from other interested parties, however, as Tunisia is also reportedly keen on buying the jets. Any potential buyer will also need U.S. government permission to complete the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia keen on buying Kuwait’s Hornet fighter jets
> 
> 
> Malaysia is hoping to buy Kuwait’s entire fleet of Boeing F/A-18 Hornet multi-role fighter jets, although discussions between both governments over the sale have yet to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com



This has been debunked by the Kuwaiti government. Apparently, the Kuwaitis just want to keep their jets and use them more since they are reported to be under-utilized (think about it, what would the Kuwaitis use it for - probably just to keep in touch with the techniques and keeping their training current).

No sale of Hornets to Malaysia: Kuwait


----------



## Indos

Malaysia will soon retire their Hawk squadron, the planes will be replaced gradually by their new LCA planes.









BAE Systems "Kehilangan Peluang" Projek Naik Taraf Pesawat Hawk


Kini apabila tender Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memperolehi 18-36 buah pesawat Fighter Lead-In Trainer/Light Combat Aircraft (FLIT/LCA) semakin menghampiri ke penghujungnya, terdapat sebuah syarikat yang berkemungkinan merasa kecewa kerana “terlepas peluang” mengaut kontrak bernilai ratusan...




defencesecurityasia.com


----------



## Tshering22

Indos said:


> Malaysia will soon retire their Hawk squadron, the planes will be replaced gradually by their new LCA planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAE Systems "Kehilangan Peluang" Projek Naik Taraf Pesawat Hawk
> 
> 
> Kini apabila tender Kementerian Pertahanan untuk memperolehi 18-36 buah pesawat Fighter Lead-In Trainer/Light Combat Aircraft (FLIT/LCA) semakin menghampiri ke penghujungnya, terdapat sebuah syarikat yang berkemungkinan merasa kecewa kerana “terlepas peluang” mengaut kontrak bernilai ratusan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defencesecurityasia.com



Malaysia is doing some excellent diplomacy all around. Very impressive!


----------



## Indos

Tshering22 said:


> Malaysia is doing some excellent diplomacy all around. Very impressive!



Can you explain what excellent diplomacy that you think they do ?


----------



## Indos

30 NOVEMBER 2021

Malaysia begins evaluating proposals to replace fleet of Hawk Mk 108/208s​by Ridzwan Rahmat

The Malaysian government has begun evaluating proposals to replace the country's ageing fleet of Hawk Mk108/208 light-attack and lead-in trainer aircraft.

The matter was disclosed by Malaysian Minister of Defence Hishammuddin Hussein on 25 November in his reply to parliamentary questions on a fatal accident involving a Hawk Mk 108 aircraft.

The accident, which occurred on 17 November at the Royal Malaysian Air Force's (RMAF's) Butterworth Air Base in Penang, killed one crew member and injured another. It is the latest in a series of fatal crashes involving the aircraft type in Malaysia since 1998.

In his reply to a question from Ahmad Nazlan Indris, Malaysian member of parliament, Hishammuddin said that the government had recently invited international contractors to submit their respective proposals to replace the Hawk Mk 108/208s under the Light Combat Aircraft/Fighter Lead-In-Trainer (LCA/FLIT) programme.

The programme intends to acquire 36 LCA/FLIT airframes for the RMAF in two phases. Eighteen airframes are being procured in the 2021 process, with the remaining aircraft to be acquired from 2025 onwards.

This submission phase for the LCA/FLIT programme was closed on 6 October 2021, and defence ministry officials are now in the process of evaluating the proposals from the various contractors, said Hishammuddin. He added that the procurement process is in line with the RMAF's transformation plan known as CAP55.

Hishammuddin has stopped short of disclosing the aircraft types that are being evaluated in the process. However, the country had previously expressed interest in Korea Aerospace Industries FA-50 Golden Eagle, Italy's M-346FA Master, and Boeing's T-7A Red Hawk for this requirement.






Malaysia begins evaluating proposals to replace fleet of Hawk Mk 108/208s


The Malaysian government has begun evaluating proposals to replace the country's ageing fleet of Hawk Mk108/208 light-attack and lead-in trainer aircraft.



www.janes.com





Newer news






Malaysia to procure eight more Littoral Mission Ships


Putrajaya is acquiring eight more Littoral Mission Ships for the Royal Malaysian Navy (RMN).



www.janes.com


----------



## Indos

*Competition Now Between FA-50 Block 20 And M-346FA?*
Sources told Defense Security Asia that the tender competition to supply 18 FLIT/LCA aircraft to TUDM is now between the FA-50 Block 20 made by South Korea/ the United States and the Italian company M-346FA.

(DEFENCE SECURITY ASIA) - Ministry of Defense international tender to acquire 18 Fighter Lead-In Trainer/Light Combat Aircraft aircraft (FLIT/LCA) was officially closed on October 6 last year and since that date has begun the task of the appraisal team to determine the winner.

The 18-plane acquisition tender for TUDM, which is expected to cost up to RM4 billion, has attracted several aircraft manufacturers who risked their output aircraft in the tender.

Between six and eight companies are said to have joined the Ministry of Defense's international tender for the FLIT/LCA aircraft Korea Industries Aerospace (KAI), Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), Pakistan Aeronautical Complex/Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group and China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corp (CATIC).

In addition Leonardo's company and Saab Group from Sweden also joined the tender.

As we have seen over the past few weeks, the competition to supply 18 FLIT/LCA aircraft to the RMAF has been fierce, with companies involved offering various exciting deals to Malaysia.

From the offer “final assembly line,” Maintenance, Overhall and Refurbishment (MRO) centers to local production and more.

Although the competition to supply the 18 aircraft is fierce, Defense Security Asia (DSA) has been informed by sources that it is believed that at present two types of FLIT/LCA aircraft are ahead of competition based on some of its "technical strength".

Both planes are FA-50 Block 20 developed by KAI as well as the M-346 FA (Fighter Aircraft) aircraft developed by Leonardo's company.

“It seems that both aircraft are at the forefront of competition due to a number of technical factors and, logically, both aircraft are a safe choice for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF).”

What is meant to be "safe" by a source of waste?

The "Safe" meant by the source is that both FLIT/LCA aircraft have been used by many countries including regional countries and are a "proven" option, with security within the network of alternatives and existing aid infrastructure.

At this time, the FA-50/TA-50 aircraft other than being used by the South Korean Air Force (about 60) were also used by our neighboring countries such as Thailand, Indonesia and the Philippines.

Whereas for aircraft Leonardo M-346 Furthermore, since 2012 the aircraft has been used by our neighboring country, the Singapore Air Force, in addition to other customers such as the Italian Air Force, Poland and Israel.

The FA-50 and M-346 have reached a certain level of "maturity" that makes customers and their customers feel comfortable using it.

KAI through its local partner has also announced some very interesting offers if Malaysia chooses the FA-50.

In addition to the FA-50 and Leonardo M-346 which enjoyed success in the export market, other aircraft such as Tejas, JF-17 and L-15 Hongdu only used by the country of manufacture and failed to export to the country outside.

While the Hurjet developed by Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) is still in prototype condition, the first flight will only take place next year.

The Hurjet was described as a "new baby crawl", according to observers.

For the MiG-35, it was only used by the Russian Air Force in very small numbers at this time, in addition to the claim that it was just a fighter aircraft that had been "rebranded" from the MiG-29 aircraft before.

Whether the TUDM or the Ministry of Defense is at risk of using prototype aircraft or aircraft not used by countries other than the country of manufacture itself?

KAI offers the FA-50 Block 20 aircraft equipped with a variety of advanced equipment such as “Sniper Advance Targeting Pod,” 20mm gun, AIM-9 missile, GBU-12 LGB Integration, GBU-38 JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munitions) and AGM-65 Maverick missiles.

KAI developed the FA-50 aircraft in collaboration with Lockheed Martin, so it's no wonder we can see the DNA of the US aerospace industry on the fighter aircraft.

In addition, the FA-50 Block 20 will also be equipped with the Air-To-Air Refuelling Probe (AAR Probe) facility for refueling and Link 16 Block Upgrade 2.

The AAR Probe facility will ensure that the FA-50 Block 20 is capable of operating longer and longer.

In addition there are options for future work that can be done in the future as the matter will be upgraded in the current development process by KAI.

Among them, include 300 gallons of External Fuel Tanks and Beyond Visual Range (BVR) capabilities in the form of AIM-120 air-to-air missiles (AMRAAM).

A little more improvement and upgrading, the FA-50 Block II aircraft offered by KAI can already be categorized as MRCA (Multi Role Combat Aircraft) aircraft.

The question of the use of Israeli components by the FA-50 Block 20 is also expected to cause many problems as KAI has committed to replace it with the same components made by the United States and South Korea.

The latest variant of the M-346FA according to Leonardo's company, is designed to provide increased capabilities for the military in the field.

Leonardo said the FA (Fighter Attack) variant was offered to meet the needs MUDM it can be assigned to perform various tasks on combat fields such as ground support including air-to-ground, tactical, close water support (CAS) and counter-insurgency (COIN) missions.

The two engines can also be equipped with smart bullets (precision guided munitions –PGM).

In addition, the M-346FA variant was developed to provide training to pilots, air combat, enforcement and control of airspace and tactical monitoring.

The Leonardo company's two-seater variant of the M-346FA also comes with a digital glass cockpit.

In addition, the aircraft also has LCD multi-function displays, head-up display, night vision goggle (NVG), voice command system, self-protection system, helmet-mounted display (HMD) system, navigation and communication as well as traffic collision avoidance system. - DSA









Persaingan Kini Antara FA-50 Block 20 Dan M-346FA?


Tender antarabangsa Kementerian Pertahanan untuk mendapatkan 18 buah pesawat Fighter Lead-In Trainer/Light Combat Aircraft (FLIT/LCA) telah pun ditutup pada 6 Oktober tahun lepas dan sejak daripada tarikh itu bermulalah tugas berat pasukan penilai untuk menentukan pemenangnya.




defencesecurityasia.com


----------



## Tshering22

UMNOPutra said:


> Malaysia is the most favorable country to migrate by Indian and Chinese ...



That allows you to become completely Asia-centric and neutral in your defence ties. 



Indos said:


> Can you explain what excellent diplomacy that you think they do ?


They are able to engage all major powers and not taking sides despite a strong trade exposure on both sides of the Pacific and IOR. Malaysians maintain regional peace, engage Pakistan, Arabs, China, India, Russia, etc., while ensuring to put their own narrative in the forefront. 

Much like South Korea.


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Indos said:


> View attachment 824193


A typo, bro. superiority


----------



## Indos

vi-va said:


> A typo, bro. superiority



Yup, typo

This is new to me that Malaysian Sukhoi is Superiority instead of Multi Role. They cannot do land and naval attack then.

Different with Indonesian Sukhoi that is Multi Role


----------



## vi-va

Indos said:


> Yup, typo
> 
> This is new to me that Malaysian Sukhoi is Superiority instead of Multi Role. They cannot do land and naval attack then.
> 
> Different with Indonesian Sukhoi that is Multi Role





Indos said:


>





The *Sukhoi Su-30MKI*[a] (NATO reporting name: *Flanker-H*) is a twinjet multirole air superiority fighter developed by Russia's Sukhoi and built under licence by India's Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) for the Indian Air Force (IAF).

MKM is very similar to MKI, it's multirole air superiority fighter, I think.









Air superiority fighter - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





MKM has capability of ground strike.
















Sukhoi Su-30MKM


The Sukhoi Su-30MKM (Modernizirovannyi Kommercheskiy Malaysia – Modernized Export Malaysia) is strongly similar to India’s Sukhoi Su-30MKI. Like its Indian counterpart, the Su-30MKM is a substantial advance upon the original Su-30K export version, maintaining much of basic airframe but...




military-history.fandom.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Indos said:


> View attachment 824193


For both SU-30MKM and F/A-18D, technically they are all multi-role. However, in Malaysian airforce, they have been given more specific primary mission roles as:-

SU-30MKM - primary mission role is air superiority, but they are also armed with air-to ground guided missiles, same as other variants of SU-30 variants but this would be secondary role in RMAF. 

SU-30MKM comes with no attached strings/restriction on custody and use of both BVR and WVR AAMs, thus it is more suitable for air superiority role vs F/A-18D.

US supplied AAMs that came with F/A-18D has strings and restriction on use and custody.

RMAF F/A-18D's primary mission role is marine strike. That is the reason why only F/A-18D two seater was bought, since marine strike missions need a pilot and a weapon officer. Malaysian airforce does not have any single seat F/A-18C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## lcloo

Tonight we celebrate.

Federal Court upholds Najib’s conviction, ex-PM to go to jail​PUTRAJAYA: The Federal Court has affirmed former prime minister Najib Razak’s conviction and sentence in the SRC International case.

This means Najib, the Pekan MP, is set to begin serving his jail term immediately.

On July 28, 2020, Najib was convicted on all charges and sentenced to 12 years’ imprisonment and a fine of RM210 million (47.7 million USD).



https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/nation/2022/08/23/federal-court-upholds-najibs-conviction-ex-pm-to-go-to-jail/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

This article first appeared in The Edge Malaysia Weekly on November 14, 2022 - November 20, 2022

KOREA Aerospace Industries (KAI) has emerged as the front runner to secure a RM4 billion contract to supply the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) with 18 light combat aircraft (LCA), according to sources familiar with the outcome. However, the award is said to have triggered an investigation by the Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC), following a complaint by one of the unsuccessful bidders.

The anti-graft body is understood to have opened a case file on the matter based on documents and text messages sighted by The Edge.

MACC declined to comment when contacted.

Meanwhile, caretaker Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein assures that the contract is being handled professionally by those responsible for the multi-billion ringgit deal.

“I am only a caretaker minister now. I am not sure of the details, but let the ministry do their job and they will do it professionally. When the time comes, it will be announced,” he tells The Edge.

The case centres on the international open tender that was called for the procurement of one squadron of military aircraft (18 planes) by RMAF in October 2021.








Alleged impropriety in RMAF’s RM4 bil aircraft contract said to have triggered MACC probe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kos Operasi Sebuah Kapal LMS TLDM RM28,000 Sehari, RM1,200 Sejam


Anggaran kos operasi sehari bagi sebuah kapal Littoral Mission Ship (LMS) milik Tentera Laut Diraja Malaysia (TLDM) adalah RM1,200 sejam atau RM28,800 sehari, sebagaimana yang dimaklumkan di dalam Dewan Rakyat Julai lepas.




defencesecurityasia.com


----------



## Indos

lcloo said:


> This article first appeared in The Edge Malaysia Weekly on November 14, 2022 - November 20, 2022
> 
> KOREA Aerospace Industries (KAI) has emerged as the front runner to secure a RM4 billion contract to supply the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) with 18 light combat aircraft (LCA), according to sources familiar with the outcome. However, the award is said to have triggered an investigation by the Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC), following a complaint by one of the unsuccessful bidders.
> 
> The anti-graft body is understood to have opened a case file on the matter based on documents and text messages sighted by The Edge.
> 
> MACC declined to comment when contacted.
> 
> Meanwhile, caretaker Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Hussein assures that the contract is being handled professionally by those responsible for the multi-billion ringgit deal.
> 
> “I am only a caretaker minister now. I am not sure of the details, but let the ministry do their job and they will do it professionally. When the time comes, it will be announced,” he tells The Edge.
> 
> The case centres on the international open tender that was called for the procurement of one squadron of military aircraft (18 planes) by RMAF in October 2021.
> 
> 
> View attachment 899170
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged impropriety in RMAF’s RM4 bil aircraft contract said to have triggered MACC probe



I suspect, under current administration, the soonest Malaysia will decide to order 18 planes in this tender is 2024 with still KAI FA-50 will likely get selected.


----------

